# Birchbox December 2013 (SPOILERS!)



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 18, 2013)

No spoilers yet, but... I think it's time!  What are you looking forward to in your December Birchbox?

I'm hoping for a great moisturizer!  I need something to keep my winter skin in check!


----------



## tanya0949 (Nov 18, 2013)

Updates! I would love a lip scrub and cuticle oil.


----------



## Pixels (Nov 18, 2013)

updates!


----------



## sarah576 (Nov 18, 2013)

Updates! Already can't wait!


----------



## samvanz12 (Nov 18, 2013)

Updates!

I would also like a great moisturizer and perhaps a great hand cream!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 18, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 18, 2013)

Handcream and pink champagne shimmery stuff!  I'm on a highlighter kick right now.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 18, 2013)

I want tocca or caudalie hand cream in my box, kktx  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AMaas (Nov 18, 2013)

I wish they would start carrying Ilia lip products...I am obsessed with everything in this line!!!  Also RGB nail colors.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Nov 18, 2013)

Updates.. Yes to hand cream and cuticle oil!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 19, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Updates!




I like you're new picture!! Less purple more fall!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Handcream and pink champagne shimmery stuff!  I'm on a highlighter kick right now.

Oooh yes! @meaganola - You've been using the Girl Meets Pearl highlighter lately, is it more pink or gold?  I want to add it to my makeup lineup for this week, but I'm not sure if it will go with the eyeshadows I picked out.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 19, 2013)

> Oooh yes! @meaganola Â - You've been using the Girl Meets Pearl highlighter lately, is it more pink or gold? Â I wantÂ to add it to my makeup lineup for this week, but I'm not sure if it will go with the eyeshadows I picked out.


 Pink or gold? Yes! That is, it's kind of pinky-gold on me, so it works with just about every eyeshadow and blush I've tried it with. (This week, in comparison, I'm using a jouer highlighter -- pearl, I think -- I received in a Birchbox several months ago, and it's a teensy bit on the warm side on me.)


----------



## gracewilson (Nov 19, 2013)

I second the idea of a cuticle cream!  I'm also looking for a good under-eye concealer.  I loved all the polishes they sent out for November so even though I got one (Baldwin Blues), I wouldn't mind them sending me another one.  They did that a few months ago when I got two polishes from the Color Club city collection they sent out - can't remember the actual name of it.   

The other thing I would love is a cute box - I remember seeing a picture of boxes with things like joy &amp; celebrate on them (maybe?) and I would love it if our boxes had a festive look for the season!!


----------



## camel11 (Nov 19, 2013)

I usually just lurk around here, but YES. BB needs to break out of their beauty product rut. It would be nice to try some Ilia lip products... I've been dying for a sample! There are so many great natural brands taking over the makeup world, it would be great to see them start exploring that!


----------



## celiajuno (Nov 19, 2013)

I would love eye cream, hand cream, perfume, mascara, highlighter, concealer. I do not want nail polish or any lip products.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like you're new picture!! Less purple more fall!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks @jannie135! Haha, I'm feeling the Fall Fevahhh!


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm running on sugar right now so I'm weirdly excited about everything right now.

Holiday glitter! I actually don't have shiny makeup as I much prefer satin and matte eyeshadows and avoid shimmery highlighters so I wouldn't mind something for the holidays and a small size would be perfect. Eyeliner, eyeshadow, the most shimmery nail polish, highlighter, hell give me some gold mascara if it exists lol, this is the only time of year I'll try it.

I'd also love for a lush theme for December, maybe all about pampering and extravagance. Facial mists, hydrating toners, hair refreshers, barrettes, something like those mini-mergency kits, amazing makeup primer, etc. Not an extravagant item but I've always thought a purse size brush would be adorable.

Any of these bigger items would also be great as the item in the 'deluxe' box they're testing.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm running on sugar right now so I'm weirdly excited about everything right now.

Holiday glitter! I actually don't have shiny makeup as I much prefer satin and matte eyeshadows and avoid shimmery highlighters so I wouldn't mind something for the holidays and a small size would be perfect. Eyeliner, eyeshadow, the most shimmery nail polish, highlighter, hell give me some gold mascara if it exists lol, this is the only time of year I'll try it.

I'd also love for a lush theme for December, maybe all about pampering and extravagance. Facial mists, hydrating toners, hair refreshers, barrettes, something like those mini-mergency kits, amazing makeup primer, etc. Not an extravagant item but I've always thought a purse size brush would be adorable.

Any of these bigger items would also be great as the item in the 'deluxe' box they're testing.
Yes!  Bring on the sparkle for Dec!!!  I would also love a purse-sized brush!  One without the little balls on the end of the bristles so I could use it for smoothing updos while I'm out!   (darn frizzy hair!)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Pink or gold? Yes! That is, it's kind of pinky-gold on me, so it works with just about every eyeshadow and blush I've tried it with.

(This week, in comparison, I'm using a jouer highlighter -- pearl, I think -- I received in a Birchbox several months ago, and it's a teensy bit on the warm side on me.)
Good to know it's a balance between the two!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 19, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* 
Any of these bigger items would also be great as the item in the 'deluxe' box they're testing.

Deluxe size box?!? I must've missed that! Could you tell me more? Thanks!

I'm hoping for no lip products!


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Deluxe size box?!? I must've missed that! Could you tell me more? Thanks!

I'm hoping for no lip products!

It was just started this month, Birchbox Plus (link) they had a necklace that a lot of us didn't care for lol but I'm looking forward to see what they do with it.


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It was just started this month, Birchbox Plus (link) they had a necklace that a lot of us didn't care for lol but I'm looking forward to see what they do with it.
Thanks! Was that link emailed? I never got it. That necklace is not for me, eek. I am also looking forward to seeing how it develops.


----------



## Dawn Horton (Nov 20, 2013)

Updates!  Yes to any and all moisturizers please.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks! Was that link emailed? I never got it. That necklace is not for me, eek. I am also looking forward to seeing how it develops.
I think the pictures of it didn't represent it well, because Katia wore it in the November sneak peak video and I thought it was super cute on her.


----------



## nolongerhere1723 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'd just like to see some of the items I didn't get in November in my box*! Tocca hand cream, Chella pencil, Chuao chocolates, anything Laura Mercier...

*Actually, boxES this month, huh! I sprung for a three-month gift sub for myself with the HOLIDAY100 promo. The welcome box should be coming soon, with the first "real" box in December! Ahh!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Nov 20, 2013)

Dang it ... the Holiday100 code just got me. Gifted myself a 3 month sub....


----------



## sweetharlot (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think the pictures of it didn't represent it well, because Katia wore it in the November sneak peak video and I thought it was super cute on her.
That might be, I never saw the video. They probably should've put a picture of it on someone on the site too.


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 20, 2013)

One one hand I am super disappointed.  The stocking stuffer that I ordered for my husband is now on back order so they refunded me.   On the other hand Birchbox just gave me 108 points because of the trouble.  Now I have 30.00.


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks! Was that link emailed? I never got it. That necklace is not for me, eek. I am also looking forward to seeing how it develops.

I think some people mentioned getting the email, but it was selective, I definitely didn't get it. Did see it here though, Nov forum


----------



## kayglass (Nov 20, 2013)

Updates! Can't wait for another hopefully great Birchbox.


----------



## grayc (Nov 21, 2013)

Any ideas on what this will be today:

MYSTERY GIVEAWAY! Tomorrow morning we're launching something in our Shop that's SOOOO top secret, we can't even share a sneak peek pic! But trust us, you'll want this! Before we reveal it tomorrow we're giving you the chance to win it! Like, share, and comment on this post for a chance to win, then check back tomorrow to see what it is! Good luck! (birchbox.com/rules)


----------



## kayglass (Nov 21, 2013)

Just got an email for the previous metals box going on sale and already purchased it. $120 but with my points and the MOBILE20 code it was only $66. Anyone else get it?


----------



## kayglass (Nov 21, 2013)

The contents: Each box includes: Cynthia Rowley Eye Shadow Palette - No. 1. essieÂ® encrusted treasures in hors d'oeuvres Frends Ella Earbuds (Gold or Rose Gold) Gorjana Taner Shimmer Necklace (Gold or Rose Gold) Tweezerman Procurl Lash Curler Folli Follie Heart4Heart Cosmetic Case in Gold Kusmi Tea Paris Tea Infuser Kusmi Tea Paris Rose Green Tea Loose Leaf Tin http://www.birchbox.com/shop/limited-edition-precious-metals?utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=Current_Women_Non_Sub&amp;utm_campaign=112113_W_NS_LTE_PreciousM


----------



## page5 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kayglass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got an email for the previous metals box going on sale and already purchased it. $120 but with my points and the MOBILE20 code it was only $66. Anyone else get it?

I was considering it until I saw the style of earbud. That style doesn't fit me well. Pass.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 21, 2013)

> I was considering it until I saw the style of earbud. That style doesn't fit me well. Pass.Â


 Same here. I have discovered that I have strangely small ears, and those are just far too uncomfortable for me. And the earbuds were what I was mainly interested in, so it's very much not worth it for me.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 21, 2013)

I wouldn't mind more Chuao.


----------



## jbird1175 (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was considering it until I saw the style of earbud. That style doesn't fit me well. Pass. 
Agreed.


----------



## MsBLittleton (Nov 21, 2013)

I am in a shimmery or glittery eye shadow mood!!! Hoping they have some holiday glam in this box!!!


----------



## neeleywife (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It was just started this month, Birchbox Plus (link) they had a necklace that a lot of us didn't care for lol but I'm looking forward to see what they do with it.
yikes, that necklace is ... different


----------



## SamAsh (Nov 22, 2013)

I would actually love to get a perfume sample, haven't gotten one in quite some time. Also, a face or hair mask!


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 22, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## Autym Henderson (Nov 22, 2013)

I was really hoping for a more sample oriented holiday box rather than the Snow Day or the Precious Metals box.... I mean, they both look cool but I was wishing for something different. Maybe it's still to come?


----------



## sweetietaa (Nov 23, 2013)

I want to try something Josie Maran maybe the body butter.


----------



## angienharry (Nov 23, 2013)

December wish list...... Scrub-Body, face, lip. I'd be good with any. Hand cream-I'm loving all of the hand creams I'm getting lately but I want more. I love that they don't pile up. I'm almost out of the tocca from last month and I LOVE it. Nail base and top coat- we are always getting polish but products to complete the job would be awesome. Eye Makeup remover (not wipes) - good stuff to remove mascara completely. Lipstick- a dark vampy shade or even a nude I could use to tone down some of the wilder colors I have so I can wear them to work. Cuticle oil- soooo need to find a HG oil for my cuticles. I can't even post a polish pic because the cuticles look so bad!! Since this is a wish list, I'm gonna go ahead and wish for a 6 item box....lol.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Nov 23, 2013)

Subbing for updates ladies!  I haven't been around because my 15 stepson just moved in from across the country and WOW have I been busy!

Okay, my wishlist:

Night cream

Body butter (I didn't get one last month)

Pretty Accessory (sparkly for the holidays)

Day after rescue/refresh for skin!!!

Simple Syrups


----------



## camel11 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Subbing for updates ladies!  I haven't been around because my 15 stepson just moved in from across the country and WOW have I been busy!

Okay, my wishlist:

Night cream

Body butter (I didn't get one last month)

Pretty Accessory (sparkly for the holidays)

Day after rescue/refresh for skin!!!

Simple Syrups
I agree with the SS part. Although I realize BB Man is more expensive, I'd love if they'd incorporate some of that stuff in the BB woman box!  I'm often envious of their extras -- women like simple syrups and whiskey stones, too!


----------



## gemstone (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree with the SS part. Although I realize BB Man is more expensive, I'd love if they'd incorporate some of that stuff in the BB woman box!  I'm often envious of their extras -- women like simple syrups and whiskey stones, too!
I would too!  But I would hate to have to listen to the complaints if they did. "This is a beauty box, why the F would I get simple syrup??"


----------



## cosmickitten (Nov 23, 2013)

My wishlist:

1. facial cleanser

2. dry shampoo
3. cute hair accessories (bows, headbands, etc. I just gave myself bangs and I'm attempting a Brigitte Bardot look.. minus the racism 





4. whish hair inhibitor.. I'm super curious.

5. a miracle mascara

December will be my third box so I am really hoping to receive leftovers such as Liz Earle and Amika hair products.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Nov 23, 2013)

updates! I would love a good lip treatment. something very moisturizing but gentle. my lips are so weird right now : / they feel really dry/tight and uncomfortable but if I touch them with my fingers they feel really soft.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 23, 2013)

> Updates! :bud:


 Huzzah!!!


----------



## sbeam36 (Nov 23, 2013)

Updating


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 23, 2013)

Updates please! A couple days ago I swear I looked for a BB Dec discussion... I must have _just_ missed it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Nov 23, 2013)

My wishlist:

1. That Wei mud mask. I've been subscribed since June 2012 and have never received it.

2. A deep conditioner/leave-in conditioner

3. Hand cream!

I'm actually really excited because I'm going home next month. My parents have patiently been collecting my Birchboxes until I return home from study abroad in England. I should be home before my December box arrives (hopefully).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## trekkersangel (Nov 23, 2013)

My wish list: 1- lip scrub, body scrub, I just feel the need to scrub things this time of year! 2 - lip butter. . . Not Chapstick or lip balm, but creamy lip butter. I got the Mox lip butter in my Birchbox last year &amp; loved it! 3 - colored mascara or eyeliner (icy blue or pretty plum, or even green) 4 - festive body wash that smells like sugar cookies or cinnamon cloves, or peppermint!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 23, 2013)

My Ideal December Birchbox: 1. No Shampoo or Conditioner (I Get Them Most Months) 2. Hand Cream 3. Shea Terra Rose Hips Black Soap 4. No Tea (November = 3rd Time I've Gotten Tea) 5. Nail Polish Edited to Add: 6. A Good Salt Scrub (St. Ives Changed the One I Used and I Hate It Now)


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 23, 2013)

Birchbox Cyber Monday promo's

  http://www.examiner.com/slideshow/birchbox-holiday-happenings-and-cyber-monday-deals#slide=9


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 24, 2013)

I need more lippies! Would love a wine colored one. Maybe a sparkley eyeliner, if such a thing exists? Lol.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Nov 24, 2013)

Since this will be my second month, I am really hoping to get to try some more natural makeup and/or skincare. Some of the other things everyone else has been mentioning sound pretty good to like the lip butter, scrubs, wine lipstick/gloss, etc.


----------



## crescentmoon (Nov 24, 2013)

subbing for updates


----------



## Alicia Loves (Nov 24, 2013)

Updates


----------



## chelsealady (Nov 24, 2013)

Anybody else think there are boxes and boxes of the Ruffian polish at the Birchbox office? It seems like every promo I see has one of the polishes in it.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I need more lippies! Would love a wine colored one. Maybe a sparkley eyeliner, if such a thing exists? Lol.
Jouer makes one and all of the swatches look crazy beautiful


----------



## Momsgotmail (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Birchbox Cyber Monday promo's

http://www.examiner.com/slideshow/birchbox-holiday-happenings-and-cyber-monday-deals#slide=9 
 
Thank you!!


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 24, 2013)

I concur on the sparkly eyeliner and I would also love to a brush in there as well!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 24, 2013)

â€‹Hmmâ€¦  I think my list would look something like:


Festive seasonal nail wraps, preferably with snowflakes (I think December is going to be Month of the Nail Wrap for me!  But Sally Hansen seems to have stopped making holiday nail strips.  Sad panda!)
Moisturizing face/hair masks
Hand cream
Body/lip butter 
(Basically, all of the hardcore moisturizing treatments!)
Kitty tranquilizers (OH MY GOD THEY HAVE *ALL* THE BATSHITS THIS MORNING!)
Pink champagne highlighter
NO FASHION TAPE.  The last time they sent this, it ripped my flesh off, and I think it actually hit a nerve because it felt like someone was zapping me with a teeny tiny electrode whenever my clothing brushed the wound!  It's been two years, and I'm *still* freaked out about that stuff.
Blush (preferably cream) for pale, cool skin
Two boxes with completely different items

I also want a deep cobalt eyeliner pencil with a bit of ultra fine shimmer because December is also going to be all about icy cool colors like blue, purple, pink, and mint for me, but I may actually already own one.  I need to check my collection.


----------



## had706 (Nov 24, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## emily9763 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *had706* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Updates!


Not quoting this post specifically, but rather every post from someone typing "Updates!" or some variation.... What the heck is the point of this? Are we not all here looking for updates, &amp; why must it be posted continuously?  It's somewhat irritating to open up page 1 alone and see "updates" posted 10 times.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 24, 2013)

> > Updates!
> 
> 
> Not quoting this post specifically, but rather every post from someone typing "Updates!" or some variation.... What the heck is the point of this? Are we not all here looking for updates, &amp;Â why must it be posted continuously?Â Â It's somewhat irritating to open up page 1 alone and see "updates" posted 10 times.


 Actually, commenting in a thread is one of the easiest ways to subscribe to said thread (WHOOO! I rhymed!). So what people are actually doing is stating "I'm subscribing to this thread for updates." But that takes to long to type out, so most of us just say "Updates!" Hope this helps! I assure you, we're not deliberately trying to be annoying!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 24, 2013)

People post "Updates!" so it can link to their "my subscriptions" page. While yes, it does get bothersome it's not that big of a deal. I think there might be a button somewhere in which you will be able to sub without posting, but I am on my phone when using MUT most of the time and I do not see that button in the mobile version. I can't speak for anyone else, but that is the reason why *i* post "Updates!" If I want to subscribe. Hopefully someone, or yourself, can show where that subscribe button is but I don't think that will stop people from simply posting "Updates!l in the board. I also think of it as people letting everyone else know they've arrived to the BB thread party  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Not quoting this post specifically, but rather every post from someone typing "Updates!" or some variation.... What the heck is the point of this? Are we not all here looking for updates, &amp;Â why must it be posted continuously?Â Â It's somewhat irritating to open up page 1 alone and see "updates" posted 10 times.


----------



## emily9763 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Actually, commenting in a thread is one of the easiest ways to subscribe to said thread (WHOOO! I rhymed!). So what people are actually doing is stating "I'm subscribing to this thread for updates." But that takes to long to type out, so most of us just say "Updates!"

Hope this helps! I assure you, we're not deliberately trying to be annoying!
okay gotcha! I seem to automatically get subscribed to new threads with the word "birchbox" in the title. I was unaware that typing in a thread subscribed you to it. I knew there had to be an explanation since it is somewhat implied that we are reading this thread for updates!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 24, 2013)

On mobile, the Subscribe Button is the pink arrow in a box at the top of the page. Click It and it takes you to a black page that says Subscribe and a couple other options. Search is also there. On desktop, even on phones, the Subscribe Button is at the top of the thread as well, in tiny letters, so it may be hard to find, but it's there. It also annoys me greatly when people post "Updates!" everywhere. I think everybody needs to be sent the Tutorial on How to Subscribe to a Thread.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 24, 2013)

> > Actually, commenting in a thread is one of the easiest ways to subscribe to said thread (WHOOO! I rhymed!). So what people are actually doing is stating "I'm subscribing to this thread for updates." But that takes to long to type out, so most of us just say "Updates!" Hope this helps! I assure you, we're not deliberately trying to be annoying!
> 
> 
> okay gotcha! I seem to automatically get subscribed toÂ new threads with the word "birchbox" in the title. I was unaware that typing in a thread subscribed you to it. I knew there had to be an explanation since it is somewhat implied that we are reading this thread for updates!


 Actually, everyone who joins the Birchbox Group is automatically subscribed to every Thread in the Birchbox Forum. They just can't usually tell that on Mobile. It shows up in My Subscriptions on Desktop with everything Birchbox, but on Mobile the My Subscriptions page only shows threads you actually have posted in and/or hit the Subscribe Button for. Most of the Updates posters seem to be Mobile site users.


----------



## emily9763 (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

On mobile, the Subscribe Button is the pink arrow in a box at the top of the page. Click It and it takes you to a black page that says Subscribe and a couple other options. Search is also there. On desktop, even on phones, the Subscribe Button is at the top of the thread as well, in tiny letters, so it may be hard to find, but it's there.

It also annoys me greatly when people post "Updates!" everywhere. I think everybody needs to be sent the Tutorial on How to Subscribe to a Thread.

Thank you! I hope people read this... I have never had to type in a thread to be subscribed to it (although I only read bbox threads) so I know I probably did something when I first joined MUT. I believed I subbed to the group "Birchbox Subscribers", therefore am automatically notified if there is a new thread up under that group title.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

People post "Updates!" so it can link to their "my subscriptions" page. While yes, it does get bothersome it's not that big of a deal. I think there might be a button somewhere in which you will be able to sub without posting, but I am on my phone when using MUT most of the time and I do not see that button in the mobile version. I can't speak for anyone else, but that is the reason why *i* post "Updates!" If I want to subscribe.

Hopefully someone, or yourself, can show where that subscribe button is but I don't think that will stop people from simply posting "Updates!l in the board. I also think of it as people letting everyone else know they've arrived to the BB thread party





RIght, that is why I do it.  But if there is a subscribe button....I could do that instead.


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 24, 2013)

On mobile, if you click the button on the top right, it will give you the option to hit subscribe.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 24, 2013)

It would be easier if How to Subscribe to a Thread was sent to everybody when they register. I thought it was a Sticky at the top of the Forums main page.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  â€‹Hmmâ€¦  I think my list would look something like:


Festive seasonal nail wraps, preferably with snowflakes (I think December is going to be Month of the Nail Wrap for me!  But Sally Hansen seems to have stopped making holiday nail strips.  Sad panda!)
Moisturizing face/hair masks
Hand cream
Body/lip butter 
(Basically, all of the hardcore moisturizing treatments!)
Kitty tranquilizers (OH MY GOD THEY HAVE *ALL* THE BATSHITS THIS MORNING!)
Pink champagne highlighter
NO FASHION TAPE.  The last time they sent this, it ripped my flesh off, and I think it actually hit a nerve because it felt like someone was zapping me with a teeny tiny electrode whenever my clothing brushed the wound!  It's been two years, and I'm *still* freaked out about that stuff.
Blush (preferably cream) for pale, cool skin
Two boxes with completely different items

I also want a deep cobalt eyeliner pencil with a bit of ultra fine shimmer because December is also going to be all about icy cool colors like blue, purple, pink, and mint for me, but I may actually already own one.  I need to check my collection.  

Have you tried the cat pheromones that plug into the mall like a glade plug in?  My roommate gets them for his cat, because when she is stressed out she is a total nightmare (reeeing on everything including furniture, every. single. day.)  They seem to work/relax her a lot.  He got them because his mom bought them for her cats when all of a sudden, after six years of living together, started fighting.  Cats can smell them but I can't, and my dog is unaffected by it.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

On mobile, the Subscribe Button is the pink arrow in a box at the top of the page. Click It and it takes you to a black page that says Subscribe and a couple other options. Search is also there. On desktop, even on phones, the Subscribe Button is at the top of the thread as well, in tiny letters, so it may be hard to find, but it's there.

It also annoys me greatly when people post "Updates!" everywhere. I think everybody needs to be sent the Tutorial on How to Subscribe to a Thread.

It doesn't always work, though.  I try to post actual content in order to subscribe to a thread, but just saying to click that button is kind of useless for those of us who have *tried* to subscribe that way but remain unsubscribed.

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Have you tried the cat pheromones that plug into the mall like a glade plug in?  My roommate gets them for his cat, because when she is stressed out she is a total nightmare (reeeing on everything including furniture, every. single. day.)  They seem to work/relax her a lot.  He got them because his mom bought them for her cats when all of a sudden, after six years of living together, started fighting.  Cats can smell them but I can't, and my dog is unaffected by it.
Does it work when the problem is kitties just suddenly RACING RACING RACING FOR FIFTEEN MINUTES OMG I SWEAR THIS IS NOT THE GRAND PRIX, YOU LITTLE FREAKSHOWS!?  They don't fight or pee.  They just spontaneously start *zooming* across the living room, up the climbing tree, down the tree, into the kitchen, up onto the bookcase, etc.  Sometimes they're chasing each other, and sometimes they're by themselves with the other kitty just watching and clearly taking notes for their *own* upcoming reign of terror.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 24, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 24, 2013)

Is it bad that I simply say "Updates!" instead of clicking the Subscribe button merely because I love using this smiley:




HUZZAH! Updates! LOL


----------



## gemstone (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It doesn't always work, though.  I try to post actual content in order to subscribe to a thread, but just saying to click that button is kind of useless for those of us who have *tried* to subscribe that way but remain unsubscribed.

Does it work when the problem is kitties just suddenly RACING RACING RACING FOR FIFTEEN MINUTES OMG I SWEAR THIS IS NOT THE GRAND PRIX, YOU LITTLE FREAKSHOWS!?  They don't fight or pee.  They just spontaneously start *zooming* across the living room, up the climbing tree, down the tree, into the kitchen, up onto the bookcase, etc.  Sometimes they're chasing each other, and sometimes they're by themselves with the other kitty just watching and clearly taking notes for their *own* upcoming reign of terror.
I have no idea!  I just know that it works because it calms them down, so I think maybe yes.


----------



## angienharry (Nov 24, 2013)

Not sure why, but I always have to subscribe to a new thread even though I am subscribed to the forum. This thread for example.... I didn't see it (I've been preoccupied with the secret Santa thread) until just 2 days ago. All of a sudden I was like oh my gosh...it's almost December and I haven't seen the December ipsy/BB threads. I'm usually so much more on the ball. Totally slacking! I usually will just make a regular post, but sometimes if I'm in a hurry I will just post "updates" as well.


----------



## jannie135 (Nov 24, 2013)

I hit subscribe but it gets lost in the million threads I subscribe to. Posting will help me follow a thread because I can start reading where I left off. 

I don't think it's annoying. It's whatever.


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 24, 2013)

IMHO I don't find "updates" anywhere as annoying as 2,3,4 pages of OT chit chat. But even that isn't too annoying, I think it'd be fine If that OT chat was hidden in spoilers so we didn't all have to read it. It'd be a lot easier to skin across at least. Ps, I get that December hasn't even started yet, let alone any sneak peaks so OT talk is somewhat expected right now anyways. I was mainly referring to after the BB month has already started.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Subbing for updates ladies!  I haven't been around because my 15 stepson just moved in from across the country and WOW have I been busy!

Okay, my wishlist:

Night cream

Body butter (I didn't get one last month)

Pretty Accessory (sparkly for the holidays)

Day after rescue/refresh for skin!!!

Simple Syrups
I agree with the SS part. Although I realize BB Man is more expensive, I'd love if they'd incorporate some of that stuff in the BB woman box!  I'm often envious of their extras -- women like simple syrups and whiskey stones, too!




 I would definitely pay more for extras like that.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

On mobile, the Subscribe Button is the pink arrow in a box at the top of the page. Click It and it takes you to a black page that says Subscribe and a couple other options. Search is also there. On desktop, even on phones, the Subscribe Button is at the top of the thread as well, in tiny letters, so it may be hard to find, but it's there.

It also annoys me greatly when people post "Updates!" everywhere. I think everybody needs to be sent the Tutorial on How to Subscribe to a Thread.

It doesn't always work, though.  I try to post actual content in order to subscribe to a thread, but just saying to click that button is kind of useless for those of us who have *tried* to subscribe that way but remain unsubscribed.

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Have you tried the cat pheromones that plug into the mall like a glade plug in?  My roommate gets them for his cat, because when she is stressed out she is a total nightmare (reeeing on everything including furniture, every. single. day.)  They seem to work/relax her a lot.  He got them because his mom bought them for her cats when all of a sudden, after six years of living together, started fighting.  Cats can smell them but I can't, and my dog is unaffected by it.
Does it work when the problem is kitties just suddenly RACING RACING RACING FOR FIFTEEN MINUTES OMG I SWEAR THIS IS NOT THE GRAND PRIX, YOU LITTLE FREAKSHOWS!?  They don't fight or pee.  They just spontaneously start *zooming* across the living room, up the climbing tree, down the tree, into the kitchen, up onto the bookcase, etc.  Sometimes they're chasing each other, and sometimes they're by themselves with the other kitty just watching and clearly taking notes for their *own* upcoming reign of terror.

My cat does this every night usually at 3am or whenever  I want to sleep in.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Nov 25, 2013)

Birchbox had a limited offer kickin off their Black Friday of $50 off any order, no minimum order! Code is 50SHOPPINGSPREE and valid starting today. good luck!!


----------



## angienharry (Nov 25, 2013)

> Birchbox had a limited offer kickin off their Black Friday of $50 off any order, no minimum order! Code is 50SHOPPINGSPREE and valid starting today. good luck!!


 I just tried it on an $80 order and it didn't work. Maybe I will try another browser.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Birchbox had a limited offer kickin off their Black Friday of $50 off any order, no minimum order! Code is 50SHOPPINGSPREE and valid starting today. good luck!!

It was working for awhile and now it's not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Nov 25, 2013)

> > Birchbox had a limited offer kickin off their Black Friday of $50 off any order, no minimum order! Code is 50SHOPPINGSPREE and valid starting today. good luck!!
> 
> 
> It was working for awhile and now it's not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It did say it was limited. They are doing special offers all week this week. I saw more posted (50 points, free gifts, etc) they were easy to find on the mobile app, which is where I saw this $50 off one. Hopefully they will have others later in the week.


----------



## camel11 (Nov 25, 2013)

Well that pisses me off- sucks for the loyal Android Birchboxers.


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It did say it was limited. They are doing special offers all week this week. I saw more posted (50 points, free gifts, etc) they were easy to find on the mobile app, which is where I saw this $50 off one. Hopefully they will have others later in the week.

So you're telling me I need to stalk the mobile app!  Thanks for the info, you are AMAZING!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It did say it was limited. They are doing special offers all week this week. I saw more posted (50 points, free gifts, etc) they were easy to find on the mobile app, which is where I saw this $50 off one. Hopefully they will have others later in the week.
Where in the app did you see it?

It worked for me though, btw.


----------



## sbeam36 (Nov 25, 2013)

> Well that pisses me off- sucks for the loyal Android Birchboxers.Â


 I'm hoping they will come out with an app for android...it would be nice to know some offers too! I like deals


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It did say it was limited. They are doing special offers all week this week. I saw more posted (50 points, free gifts, etc) they were easy to find on the mobile app, which is where I saw this $50 off one. Hopefully they will have others later in the week.

Wow, I hope that's true!  I had been admiring the Snow Day boxes for awhile, and was able to snag one on both of my accounts for $0.  I'm crossing my fingers they'll be honored!  I only remembered to grab a mystery pack on one account because I was flipping out. haha


----------



## cupcaketara (Nov 25, 2013)

Updates! I'm hoping for a good moisturizer (my skin is soo dry right now!) and maybe something to help with winter frizzy hair? Maybe I just need a humidifier in my apartment...


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Nov 25, 2013)

> > Well that pisses me off- sucks for the loyal Android Birchboxers.Â
> 
> 
> I'm hoping they will come out with an app for android...it would be nice to know some offers too! I like deals


 It was on the regular website too, I just happened to be using my iPhone in bed browsing through the holiday section looking for a gift for my father in law when I saw them. I just favorited so I could find it easier. I got the code and made the purchase in the regular website this morning.


----------



## camel11 (Nov 25, 2013)

I see that now -- I'm annoyed I tried to make sure my cart was above $50.... I would have gotten it if I let myself be a touch more greedy today. Ugh.


----------



## sbeam36 (Nov 25, 2013)

> It was on the regular website too, I just happened to be using my iPhone in bed browsing through the holiday section looking for a gift for my father in law when I saw them. I just favorited so I could find it easier. I got the code and made the purchase in the regular website this morning.[/quote Gah...oh well! Congrats to all who got to take advantage of an awesome deal!


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well that pisses me off- sucks for the loyal Android Birchboxers. 
THIS!!!!

Good thing I have a ipod touch though.


----------



## Jeaniney (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well that pisses me off- sucks for the loyal Android Birchboxers. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  THIS!!!!

Good thing I have a ipod touch though. 

It's in the Holiday Shop on the main Birchbox website, it's not an exclusive app thing.  Don't worry!


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 25, 2013)

> It was on the regular website too, I just happened to be using my iPhone in bed browsing through the holiday section looking for a gift for my father in law when I saw them. I just favorited so I could find it easier. I got the code and made the purchase in the regular website this morning.


 Where at in the app/ website? I've been searching the app looking for SOMETHING and can't find anything about these deals...


----------



## cari12 (Nov 25, 2013)

I noticed something in the fine print of the 50 point holiday perk. It says the offer will end tonight, November 27th. I wonder if it isn't meant to go live until the 27th? I'm going to keep my cart stocked this week with stuff I want so I can checkout super fast should any awesome promos pop up!


----------



## latinafeminista (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I noticed something in the fine print of the 50 point holiday perk. It says the offer will end tonight, November 27th. I wonder if it isn't meant to go live until the 27th? I'm going to keep my cart stocked this week with stuff I want so I can checkout super fast should any awesome promos pop up! 
good idea, I'm going to do the same! Love the MUT sleuths  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  good idea, I'm going to do the same! Love the MUT sleuths  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

My plan as well!


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 25, 2013)

I got my welcome box for my gif sub! Protect shampoo and conditioner (ehh... I do not care for this stuff. Maybe I'll try out trading?) joie folle de joie perfume (yay! I have been wanting to try this!!) chuao popcorn flavor ( it was fun to try, I don't think I'd buy this flavor but the chocolate itself was good so I'd be interested in the other flavors.) eyeko skinny eyeliner pen (I bought a full size in olive green recently and LOOOOVE it so I am happy to have it in black too now.) Not bad! Excited to see what my mom gets in hers!


----------



## Autym Henderson (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It was working for awhile and now it's not.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know, I tried the 50SHOPPINGSPREE as well and it didn't work for me!


----------



## LinaMingo (Nov 25, 2013)

Me either



> I know, I tried the 50SHOPPINGSPREE as well and it didn't work for me!


----------



## luckyme502 (Nov 26, 2013)

> I got my welcome box for my gif sub! Protect shampoo and conditioner (ehh... I do not care for this stuff. Maybe I'll try out trading?) joie folle de joie perfume (yay! I have been wanting to try this!!) chuao popcorn flavor ( it was fun to try, I don't think I'd buy this flavor but the chocolate itself was good so I'd be interested in the other flavors.) eyeko skinny eyeliner pen (I bought a full size in olive green recently and LOOOOVE it so I am happy to have it in black too now.) Not bad! Excited to see what my mom gets in hers!


 That was the exact welcome box I received today. I was okay with the box. Now I just need my box page to update so I can write some reviews.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 26, 2013)

How do you review a welcome box?? I didn't think you could! I looked all over when I got the welcome box for my 2nd sub and there was never an option


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How do you review a welcome box?? I didn't think you could! I looked all over when I got the welcome box for my 2nd sub and there was never an option
The same way you review items from non welcome box boxes....either your box page will update with your welcome box contents automatically, or you can call/email and ask them to update it. Then you just click on each item and submit your review just like normal.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 26, 2013)

> > How do you review a welcome box?? I didn't think you could! I looked all over when I got the welcome box for my 2nd sub and there was never an option
> 
> 
> The same way you review items from non welcome box boxes....either your box page will update with your welcome box contents automatically, or you can call/email and ask them to update it. Then you just click on each item and submit your review just like normal.


 Huh. Well learn something new everyday! Bummed I missed out on the extra points for my 2nd sub, but glad to know for my 3rd ;-) thanks!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 26, 2013)

updates!


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 26, 2013)

Edit: spend $25 on any Caudalie full size product, get SOS serum, no mention of 'deluxe sample' size or such so I'm going to hope for full size?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Nov 26, 2013)

Shoooooot. I thought, for some odd reason, that my annual sub will be up in April and NOT in January!! How do I turn off that "auto enroll" thing? My game plan was to switch over to monthly until a good promo code comes out to upgrade.


----------



## Antidentite (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The holiday perk today is a free SOS Caudalie serum full size with any 25 dollar order

Couldn't check out fast enough, totally been wanting it!
 That's from yesterday and someone said it was sample sized?   Still a great holiday perk though!


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   That's from yesterday and someone said it was sample sized?   Still a great holiday perk though!

Got it!


----------



## TippyAG (Nov 26, 2013)

I t



> Shoooooot. I thought, for some odd reason, that my annual sub will be up in April and NOT in January!! How do I turn off that "auto enroll" thing? My game plan was to switch over to monthly until a good promo code comes out to upgrade.


 I think they ask you.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 26, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## SweetStuff (Nov 26, 2013)

I tried the code too, didn't work for me - bummer, that would been awesome




I'm hoping to get lucky with some black friday or cyber deals..

Clicky Truck - hurry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mstlcmn (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   That's from yesterday and someone said it was sample sized?   Still a great holiday perk though!
Yes it's 10 ml/0.33 oz. but like you said still a cool freebie!


----------



## goldenmeans (Nov 26, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## xciaobellax (Nov 26, 2013)

I would love a face mask. The Wei is great!


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 26, 2013)

> Yes it's 10 ml/0.33 oz. but like you said still a cool freebie!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Does anyone know where to look for that info? It's a bit confusing since the travel size I have looks different, I know in the bonus shop it will often specify the size in the info. I like to know what I'm getting lol. The Tocca cream photo specifically shows the oz size of the full product so I would definitely love if they would consistently specify size in description so I can best make my gwp purchases!


----------



## mstlcmn (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Does anyone know where to look for that info? It's a bit confusing since the travel size I have looks different, I know in the bonus shop it will often specify the size in the info. I like to know what I'm getting lol.

The Tocca cream photo specifically shows the oz size of the full product so I would definitely love if they would consistently specify size in description so I can best make my gwp purchases!
I know it looks full size but it is a mini size version, it is 1/3 of full size so still a decent value. Full size is 30 ml for $79 





http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/womens-gift-sets/caudalie-vinoperfect-serum-gift-with-purchase


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know it looks full size but it is a mini size version, it is 1/3 of full size so still a decent value. Full size is 30 ml for $79 





http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/holiday/womens-gift-sets/caudalie-vinoperfect-serum-gift-with-purchase
Oh, don't worry I don't question it's a sample size. I was just wondering where I could find the specific information in the future. It's confusing b/c they use the photos of the full size products so I don't know what size I'm actually getting (say the Tocca cream, the Caudalie serum) I just want to know how much to expect product wise (grams/ounces) so I can figure out which GWPs I would prefer on future orders. I don't want to have to google travel sizes every time I'm deciding what code to use lol.


----------



## Grau (Nov 26, 2013)

I'd really like to try some Wei skincare products, a shimmery body lotion, and maybe even a wintery fragranced travel candle in December's box. Last month was a total let down, please don't make me regret having two subs, BB!


----------



## Kristen121 (Nov 26, 2013)

I hope they send out chocolate again and I actually get some this month! I would also love a sample size hand cream for my purse.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Nov 26, 2013)

I have two subs and I really liked both November boxes (I did have box envy on the second one though).  My dream box for December would be a nice handcream (Tocca would be awesome), the Mox bath milk, Wei mud mask, a plum or wintery lipstick.  That's it, I would even be happy with four items if it was those.


----------



## LizGeary (Nov 26, 2013)

> Anybody else think there are boxes and boxes of the Ruffian polish at the Birchbox office? It seems like every promo I see has one of the polishes in it.


 I have gotten 1 in my box and 2 in mystery sample packs... Best part.. ALL HEDGE FUND!! Ugggg I get it!! Lol


----------



## mstlcmn (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, don't worry I don't question it's a sample size. I was just wondering where I could find the specific information in the future. It's confusing b/c they use the photos of the full size products so I don't know what size I'm actually getting (say the Tocca cream, the Caudalie serum) I just want to know how much to expect product wise (grams/ounces) so I can figure out which GWPs I would prefer on future orders. I don't want to have to google travel sizes every time I'm deciding what code to use lol.
Oh I know exactly what you mean, I thought it was full size too until I saw the size listed and I was a little bummed because it is the same picture as they use in the full size listing


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope they send out chocolate again and I actually get some this month! I would also love a sample size hand cream for my purse.
I SECOND THIS! lol Send me some fabulous holiday dark chocolate peppermint shtuff!


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I have gotten 1 in my box and 2 in mystery sample packs... Best part.. ALL HEDGE FUND!! Ugggg I get it!! Lol
I got Hedge Fund in my box, and then a Fox Hunt in my mystery sample pack that exploded and so they sent me a replacement which was Essie. I'm happy with that switch.


----------



## caseybean025 (Nov 27, 2013)

I second the request for chocolate mint stuff! (I'm unable to quote for some reason...) Fall for me is all about pumpkin spice EVERYTHING. That's exactly how I feel about chocolate mint in the winter! Just an FYI for coffee drinkers... The Dunkin donuts mint mocha bagged coffee is AMAZING. Id love a tasty treat to go along with it! Even though I don't really need it right now since I'm *trying* to diet. Lol.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I second the request for chocolate mint stuff! (I'm unable to quote for some reason...) Fall for me is all about pumpkin spice EVERYTHING. That's exactly how I feel about chocolate mint in the winter! Just an FYI for coffee drinkers... The Dunkin donuts mint mocha bagged coffee is AMAZING. Id love a tasty treat to go along with it! Even though I don't really need it right now since I'm *trying* to diet. Lol.
I went to Ghirardelli Square last year right after the holidays and they had Peppermint Bark on sale in ginormous bags. (Just looked it up - 80 ct.) Obviously I bought one and it was scary how quickly I ate it considering I'd been subsisting on a steady diet of Peppermint Bark from normal bags/purchases for the months prior.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 27, 2013)

I will never ever say no to chocolate. I think some of my favorite BBs have involved chocolate so send it all my way. I have 3 subs for December and I won't cry if I get dupe chocolate bars in all of them :-D

Hoping for 3 great boxes. I tried something different with my profiles since I added a 3rd sub and I'm curious to see how it turns out.

I'm still waiting on one of my November boxes though, so first I want that one :-D


----------



## nikkimouse (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I second the request for chocolate mint stuff! (I'm unable to quote for some reason...) Fall for me is all about pumpkin spice EVERYTHING. That's exactly how I feel about chocolate mint in the winter! Just an FYI for coffee drinkers... The Dunkin donuts mint mocha bagged coffee is AMAZING. Id love a tasty treat to go along with it! Even though I don't really need it right now since I'm *trying* to diet. Lol.
Have you tried the Dark chocolate mint mms  they are sooooooooo good


----------



## cosmickitten (Nov 28, 2013)

I just placed an order and accidentally picked the MAN mystery pack instead of the one for women! I emailed customer service. Do you think they will be able to do anything about it?


----------



## Snolili (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes to the mint chocolate. I'd love to try those Liz Earle cleansing cloths.


----------



## camel11 (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm so torn about whether to continue on with this Birchbox journey....

I've started transitioning to more natural skin care, because my skin is super sensitive.  I'd like to open up room in my budget for a natural subscription service like Saffron Rouge or something.... but I love the points! Also, Birchbox led me to my beloved Juice Beauty CC cream, which makes my skin looks so glowy and lovely.  It's also to reason I have learned so much about makeup and what does and does not work for my skin.

I'm not sure -- I love the BB thing, but I'm not sure it's right for me right now.  So, so torn.  I know as soon as I cancel the most incredible epic box will be released.


----------



## msamandaliz (Nov 30, 2013)

I just cancelled my BB. To be honest, it hasn't been with it to me. Ipsy is way better.


----------



## Superfish19 (Nov 30, 2013)

I guess it depends. I enjoy trying new stuff since I'm new to the skin care and makeup thing too. I've only had one box that I was disappointed in. I don't care for Ipsy but I think they target a younger demographic.


----------



## SamAsh (Nov 30, 2013)

Just got an email about the option of adding these adorable Rifle Paper Co. note cards to your box for an extra $20. Here's the link:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-plus-rifle-paper-co?cid=8ecfb652ae140a30b3ed4f0c1ab8e77f

Honestly, if I had the money, I totally would. I'm a sucker for cards. I love sending and receiving them!


----------



## SamAsh (Nov 30, 2013)

Also, any codes floating around? Thinking of giving my BFF a 3 month sub for Christmas.


----------



## barbyechick (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got an email about the option of adding these adorable Rifle Paper Co. note cards to your box for an extra $20. Here's the link:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-plus-rifle-paper-co?cid=8ecfb652ae140a30b3ed4f0c1ab8e77f

Honestly, if I had the money, I totally would. I'm a sucker for cards. I love sending and receiving them!

Sad, I really love the idea of the Plus option but for a $30 box I think they need to be better than this (although the cards are cute just not something I'd jump on to triple the cost of my box lol)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got an email about the option of adding these adorable Rifle Paper Co. note cards to your box for an extra $20. Here's the link:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-plus-rifle-paper-co?cid=8ecfb652ae140a30b3ed4f0c1ab8e77f

Honestly, if I had the money, I totally would. I'm a sucker for cards. I love sending and receiving them!
super cute but not worth it for me, if i had superfluous money laying around maybe!! i have such a thing for paper products.


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also, any codes floating around? Thinking of giving my BFF a 3 month sub for Christmas.
Ughhh I checked my email and got the 3 month sub anniversary code for 20% off yesterday but it expired the same day which was last night. Boooo!! Really hoping for a Cyber Monday code.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got an email about the option of adding these adorable Rifle Paper Co. note cards to your box for an extra $20. Here's the link:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-plus-rifle-paper-co?cid=8ecfb652ae140a30b3ed4f0c1ab8e77f

Honestly, if I had the money, I totally would. I'm a sucker for cards. I love sending and receiving them!
I'm really tempted!  Rifle paper co. is based in my home town, but I can't decide if I should take the plunge or not.


----------



## gemstone (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm really tempted!  Rifle paper co. is based in my home town, but I can't decide if I should take the plunge or not.
Also, it isn't a bad deal, considering that a normal set retails for $18 and only has 8 cards


----------



## Deareux (Nov 30, 2013)

I recently spotted the Rifle Paper Co. Floral Notebooks at my local Target in the gift section (which should be near cards and gifting supplies) for $10.


----------



## LizGeary (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm so excited that tomorrow is the 1st!! Ready for my sneak peeks!!


----------



## emily9763 (Nov 30, 2013)

I never got the email about adding the notecards? I got the one about the necklace last month  but not this one. I get emails from Birchbox everyday and always receive promo codes so I know my settings are correct. Did they only send this email to people who opted in for the necklace the last time?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I never got the email about adding the notecards? I got the one about the necklace last month  but not this one. I get emails from Birchbox everyday and always receive promo codes so I know my settings are correct. Did they only send this email to people who opted in for the necklace the last time?
I never got an email about the notecards or necklace and I'm on an annual subscription.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 30, 2013)

> > Â  Also, any codes floating around? Thinking of giving my BFF a 3 month sub for Christmas.
> 
> 
> Ughhh I checked my email and got the 3 month sub anniversary code for 20% off yesterday but it expired the same day which was last night. Boooo!! Really hoping for a Cyber Monday code.


 I don't think Birchbox means to have the anniversary codes only good for 1 day. They used to be good for 2 weeks. If you call or e-mail them, Birchbox CS will make sure you can apply the 20% off. And I would try the code, even if the e-mail says it's expired, because it still might work.


----------



## LadyK (Nov 30, 2013)

I was so caught up with Secret Santa I forgot about this thread!  I would love to have some moisturizer for December.  Something calming and gentle for my face. 

I'm having a nasty reaction to a moisturizer today.  I'm all red and itchy!  I washed it off and put some cortizone cream on but still feel like I'm going to itch my face off.  Took two benadryl and waiting for them to kick in.  Needless to say that stuff went in the trash.


----------



## Meggpi (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ughhh I checked my email and got the 3 month sub anniversary code for 20% off yesterday but it expired the same day which was last night. Boooo!! Really hoping for a Cyber Monday code.
I had a 21 month 21% code that was also only good for one day!  What's up with that?


----------



## thebeverley3 (Nov 30, 2013)

> I had a 21Â month 21% code that was also only good for one day! Â What's up with that?


 I had a code that was good for only one day and was suppose to expire last night... It worked just fine today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunnie045 (Nov 30, 2013)

> I had a 21Â month 21% code that was also only good for one day! Â What's up with that?


 My 16 month code was only good for a day too.


----------



## RenoFab (Nov 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunnie045* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My 16 month code was only good for a day too.
OMG it still worked for me. Thank you @peridotcricket  for the heads up. Now to figure out what I "need" LOL. There are supposed to be some hidden deals on the site but I still have yet to find them. Hmmmm what are you all buzzing about on the BB site??


----------



## SamAsh (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I never got the email about adding the notecards? I got the one about the necklace last month  but not this one. I get emails from Birchbox everyday and always receive promo codes so I know my settings are correct. Did they only send this email to people who opted in for the necklace the last time?

I didn't get the necklace. I did receive an email a week or two ago that was a survey asking about interest in future "add on" items. I don't know if this has anything to do with why I got this latest email.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *msamandaliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just cancelled my BB. To be honest, it hasn't been with it to me. Ipsy is way better.

I had both and cancelled Ipsy because BB is way better in my opinion.  Now I'm thinking about cancelling BB and just sticking with Popsugar!


----------



## honeybee7 (Dec 1, 2013)

hoping for the vasanti or eyeko mascara.my favorite from november has been the tocca cleopatra hand cream.that scent is addicting!


----------



## Donna529 (Dec 1, 2013)

Grrrrr.I gifted my 2nd bb a 3 month sub after November billing to start in December.2nd account was charged this morning. REALLY?


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 1, 2013)

My two orders I'm waiting on from BB are both coming usps, free shipping of course. Seems last month my free shipping orders, all but one, came newgistics. I wonder if they switched back? Maybe the negative feedback overrode the couple buck they'd save using newgistics. It's so much nicer getting stuff a week ( or less) after ordering than 2-3 weeks later! And the tracking is horrible with newgistics! I hope they're done.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 1, 2013)

> My two orders I'm waiting on from BB are both coming usps, free shipping of course. Seems last month my free shipping orders, all but one, came newgistics. I wonder if they switched back? Maybe the negative feedback overrode the couple buck they'd save using newgistics. It's so much nicer getting stuff a week ( or less) after ordering than 2-3 weeks later! And the tracking is horrible with newgistics! I hope they're done.


 I have two orders coming. One is coming USPS and one is coming Newgistics. The USPS one contains Ruffian Delirium polish, Sasquatch Soap, Origins Zero Oil Cleanser &amp; Toner. The Newgistics order is Yes to Grapefruit Wipes, Amika Dry Shampoo, &amp; Blowout Spray. I'm guessing it depends what you order?


----------



## tasertag (Dec 1, 2013)

How soon does the welcome box come? I ordered a gift sub for my sister at the end of OCT and I told her to expect it mid NOV but she hasn't gotten it yet.


----------



## camel11 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I had both and cancelled Ipsy because BB is way better in my opinion.  Now I'm thinking about cancelling BB and just sticking with Popsugar!
Yeh Ipsy isn't what I'm looking for -- I'm looking for good, natural stuff like W3LL people and Ilia.  We'll see. I'm going to stick with BB and monitor the SaffronRouge insider boxes, see what other natural type alternatives are out there...


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 1, 2013)

> How soon does the welcome box come? I ordered a gift sub for my sister at the end of OCT and I told her to expect it mid NOV but she hasn't gotten it yet.


 When I bought mine in November I selected it to start it November. And I already got it. Did you select it to start in December?


----------



## tasertag (Dec 1, 2013)

> When I bought mine in November I selected it to start it November. And I already got it. Did you select it to start in December?


 I'm pretty sure I told it to send her the email on her birthday at the end of Oct. I'll tell her to contact CS.


----------



## samvanz12 (Dec 1, 2013)

Oh - YES! Moisturizer! I need to find a HG moisturizer, so I'd love to get one in my box.  In the warmer months I'm fine just using my BB cream, but Wisconsin winters are rough on my skin, so I need something more than that right now.  I love Juice Beauty's oil-free moisturizer, but it's a little too pricey for me right now. Oh BB gods, pleeease send me some moisturizer!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh - YES! Moisturizer! I need to find a HG moisturizer, so I'd love to get one in my box.  In the warmer months I'm fine just using my BB cream, but Wisconsin winters are rough on my skin, so I need something more than that right now.  I love Juice Beauty's oil-free moisturizer, but it's a little too pricey for me right now. Oh BB gods, pleeease send me some moisturizer! 




Look in to the Simple Replenishing Moisturizer. I won't say it's HG level but it's nice for ~$8.


----------



## samvanz12 (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Look in to the Simple Replenishing Moisturizer. I won't say it's HG level but it's nice for ~$8.
Thanks @kawaiimeows! For around $8, definitely worth a try.


----------



## Mommyof5 (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm hoping for bath products in my Dec box &amp; maybe a facial cleanser


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Dec 1, 2013)

Updates!  Happy December!


----------



## Snolili (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I didn't get the necklace. I did receive an email a week or two ago that was a survey asking about interest in future "add on" items. I don't know if this has anything to do with why I got this latest email.
I never got any of those.


----------



## barbyechick (Dec 1, 2013)

> I never got any of those.Â


 I'm pretty sure most of us aren't, it seems to be in a kind of beta stage where they're testing it and selectively emailing based on some type of algorithm.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 1, 2013)

I didn't get the email about the necklace, but got the email about the notecard add on.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Dec 1, 2013)

I also cancelled my sub this month. I just really didn't feel like I was getting my money's worth at all. It was just so much stuff I couldn't use and the sample sizes are so small! I feel like I could get most of the stuff for free from the companies or through Sephora codes. I did a calculation, and there was only about $40 in stuff I actually used vs. the $90 I spent on the sub during that time. For me, Ipsy has paid for itself many times over each month. I can see how it would be good for some people, but Birchbox just isn't worth it to me right now! I also have a lot of samples to use up right now.


----------



## Linnake (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm also in the group of people that have gotten anniversary codes with only one day to use them! Luckily, it was payday and I had points so I was able to take advantage of it but I searched through my inbox looking for the first email (that would have been two weeks old) and I never found it.
 
And, I never got the email about the notecardsâ€¦.  HMMMMM, birch box, hmmmmmâ€¦.


----------



## bluemustang (Dec 2, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2013)

November was my first box back after a hiatus and I got a really great box...hoping December is as good!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 2, 2013)

I got the email for the necklace, but not the notecards.

Obviously, Birchbox finds me shallow, vain, and illiterate


----------



## cari12 (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't think I got either. I never get picked by BB for anything. I must fall outside of all their criteria for how they pick people for this stuff, or if it is random I'm really unlucky  

though I do have two other subs at the moment, maybe one of them got the notecard email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 2, 2013)

I didn't get the email about the note cards or the necklace. Come to think of it, I don't even get shipping emails anymore.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't get the email about the note cards or the necklace. Come to think of it, I don't even get shipping emails anymore.

Haha, me too....I didn't even know anything about the note cards or necklace!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 2, 2013)

LMAO i just realized the single chapstick i ordered to get the ayes body butter samples during the holiday promos is shipping via newgistics.

One chapstick.

Really?


----------



## LadyK (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LMAO i just realized the single chapstick i ordered to get the ayes body butter samples during the holiday promos is shipping via newgistics.

One chapstick.

Really?
And the lonely chapstick made its way across the frozen tundra strapped to the back of the worlds slowest delivery snail.........

edit:  In my head this is being narrated by Morgan Freeman.


----------



## crescentmoon (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And the lonely chapstick made its way across the frozen tundra strapped to the back of the worlds slowest delivery snail.........

edit:  In my head this is being narrated by Morgan Freeman. 
A twinkie.Oh a twinkie.


----------



## clover317 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And the lonely chapstick made its way across the frozen tundra strapped to the back of the worlds slowest delivery snail.........

edit:  In my head this is being narrated by Morgan Freeman. 

I just spit coffee all over my cat due to unexpected laughter. She is not amused.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *crescentmoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A twinkie.Oh a twinkie. 
I had to look this up.  Bwahahaha


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And the lonely chapstick made its way across the frozen tundra strapped to the back of the worlds slowest delivery snail.........

edit:  In my head this is being narrated by Morgan Freeman. 
BAHAHAH


----------



## xciaobellax (Dec 2, 2013)

Lol!!!


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm majorly sick and have finals next week. Can it be the 10th already so I have something to look forward to?


----------



## LadyK (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm majorly sick and have finals next week. Can it be the 10th already so I have something to look forward to?




Sorry to hear this.  I will wish many pretties upon you for this month.


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm majorly sick and have finals next week. Can it be the 10th already so I have something to look forward to?




Oh no! Feel better!! I'm sure you'll crush those finals!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm majorly sick and have finals next week. Can it be the 10th already so I have something to look forward to?




I'm exactly where you are. Having thanksgiving break right before finals is an awful idea, my 8 year old brother who is a walking germ got me sick as soon as I saw him, so now I'm trying to prepare for exams with a headcold.


----------



## jocedun (Dec 2, 2013)

SO ready for this sneak peak video. I am avoiding doing any real work at all costs right now, and this 5 minute sneak peak video is all I need to keep me procrastinating for at least another 30 minutes.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 2, 2013)

it's up on youtube already!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 2, 2013)

Excited! Some different products and some brands I've never received.

I already got Hello before and I loved it enough that I got a full size. Would love to get either of the hair products, the Honest Company Balm, or the Laqa. This looks like a really great month!

Also I think Mollie helps relax the tone of the video, she has a lot better presence.


----------



## probablyedible (Dec 2, 2013)

I really don't want the Hello perfume nor any perfume samples in general and oh my goddddddd I'm gonna get stuck with the tea I know it!!!!!!  LoL..!!

Fingers cross on the LAQA though.. =P


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 2, 2013)

I really want the lip crayon! And the salt spray. I'm a sucker for salt sprays! I use them even when I straighten my hair. It makes it cooperate without using as much heat.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *probablyedible* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really don't want the Hello perfume nor any perfume samples in general and oh my goddddddd I'm gonna get stuck with the tea I know it!!!!!!  LoL..!!

Fingers cross on the LAQA though.. =P
That's funny. Out of all the perfumes I've owned I've gotten the most compliments on Hello. It's definitely an easy to please perfume, if you end up getting stuck with it.


----------



## LinaMingo (Dec 2, 2013)

womp womp now that i have two boxes i am not so excited about the SPs this month..maybe just the hello since i love citrus smells


----------



## AMaas (Dec 2, 2013)

Hmmm...not really feeling anything except the Manna Kadar Sheer Glo and the Honest Co. Healing Balm.  Hopefully since I do not have hair products checked in my profile, I will not end up with a hairspray or sea salt spray.  I've got plenty of both!  And I LOVE the LAQA &amp; Co. lippies, but I already have 5 of them.


----------



## jocedun (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm disappointed that more skincare products weren't featured this month. I'm dying for cleansers, toners, moisturizers, masques, etc.. not salt spray for my already dry hair! Eek!

Anyway, my fingers are crossed for any and all makeup products (love lip crayons), and maybe some surprise skincare products will show up in my box even though they weren't featured in this video. Is intensive skincare a January/February thing or something?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2013)

I'll be happy with anything but a hairspray/salt spray! BB usually does a pretty good job of sending me hair products I'll actually use (conditioners, oils, NOT anything with hold or texture) so hopefully that keeps up.

I love Hello! I'm almost out of my rollerball...such a great scent.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 2, 2013)

I got the tea last month (3 individual bags), and it was OK, but I didn't feel like a princess. I'm hoping for the healing balm and the darker Laqa crayon, maybe even the Hello, and please no hair spray or salt spray! I've only been subbed to BB since August. Are they pretty good about not sending out duplicate items (like more tea) if you only have a single subscription?


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 2, 2013)

> I got the tea last month (3 individual bags), and it was OK, but I didn't feel like a princess. I'm hoping for the healing balm and the darker Laqa crayon, maybe even the Hello, and please no hair spray or salt spray! I've only been subbed to BB since August. Are they pretty good about not sending out duplicate items (like more tea) if you only have a single subscription?


 They won't send you the exact same tea, but if you got Twinings brand tea that will not stop Birchbox from sending you Ahmad brand tea or just tea in general. In 21 months, I've gotten tea 3 times, but never a repeat sample of anything. They usually give you 100 points if they duplicate a sample.


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Excited! Some different products and some brands I've never received.

I already got Hello before and I loved it enough that I got a full size. Would love to get either of the hair products, the Honest Company Balm, or the Laqa. This looks like a really great month!

*Also I think Mollie helps relax the tone of the video, she has a lot better presence.*

Yes. I was thinking the same as I watched the video. I wasn't annoyed at all by this preview. lol


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 2, 2013)

Love it--would use all of what they are showing and haven't received most of it yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 2, 2013)

Send the tea my way! I love tea and have yet to receive it in 23 months of BB!


----------



## samvanz12 (Dec 2, 2013)

Woo! So excited for this month! I'm a tea drinker, so I would be down for tea samples (although I'm secretly hoping they send out more chocolate samples as well!)  I would definitely enjoy anything in this video.

edit: they can keep the hairspray though..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleygo (Dec 2, 2013)

So not as excited about the month as I would like to be. Hoping I don't get any hair sprays or tea (got tea last month). Wouldn't mind the Manna Kadar Sheer Glo (would probably go great for an upcoming holiday party)  LAQA &amp; Co., also the Hello fragrance wouldn't be so bad. Not bad options, just nothing as exciting to me as the Chella I got last month.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 2, 2013)

One if my subs got that tea and it was awesome! I hope I get it in my other sub this month. Would also love to try the hand cream from the honest company. Not interested in the sea salt spray. I feel like beachy waves are better for summer. All in all excited for this month.


----------



## LizGeary (Dec 2, 2013)

I really wanted the Tocca last month and didn't get it s I'm hoping they will throw me their left overs!! Aside from that, I really want the Hello and the shimmer lotion. Pllllleeeaaseee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Dec 2, 2013)

I forgot about the Harvey prince. I would love to try Hello. I have skinny chic and love it!


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 2, 2013)

I liked all the products in the sneak preview even the tea. My darn sinuses are so messed up I could use some now.


----------



## Superfish19 (Dec 2, 2013)

I got tea last box. Please no tea!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I forgot about the Harvey prince. I would love to try Hello. I have skinny chic and love it!
I hope they start bringing back Harvey Prince more (HP had to close up shop for a little bit to sort out legal issues but they're back and have been running lots of promos lately, so hopefully BB starts getting more samples again). I've only received two of their samples from BB directly (gotten others from Harvey Prince), and they're one of my favorite perfume makers overall.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I forgot about the Harvey prince. I would love to try Hello. I have skinny chic and love it!
I hope they start bringing back Harvey Prince more (HP had to close up shop for a little bit to sort out legal issues but they're back and have been running lots of promos lately, so hopefully BB starts getting more samples again). I've only received two of their samples from BB directly (gotten others from Harvey Prince), and they're one of my favorite perfume makers overall.

Agreed! I have tons of Harvey Prince and it is probably my very favorite perfume brand. Less Juicy, more Harvey Prince BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IMDawnP (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I forgot about the Harvey prince. I would love to try Hello. I have skinny chic and love it!
I have Hello and Ageless and LOVE them both!


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Dec 2, 2013)

Wouldn't mind trying the Harvey Prince. I got tea last month, so hopefully I don't get it again. Although is was a different brand, I still don't want it. I'm not too excited about the hair products. I'd ilke to try the Sheer Glo. Maybe they'll throw some chocolate and skincare in my box too! Hoping for a great box this month!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IMDawnP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I forgot about the Harvey prince. I would love to try Hello. I have skinny chic and love it!
I have Hello and Ageless and LOVE them both!

I have the giant bottle of Ageless, and rollerballs of Hello, Eau Flirt, Eau de Fling, Coupling, and Skinny Chic...I got a bit obsessed for a while there! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Dec 2, 2013)

I would love to try Hello since I haven't tried any of the Harvey Prince scents. I am so _not_ into tea, hair spray, or sea salt spray. I'm not super thrilled by the sneak peek video this month, but luckily there are lots of variations so there is plenty of room for stuff that would be better suited for me.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 2, 2013)

I'va already received a Laqa lip crayon and it was a bit too bright for me.  It did stay on FOREVER so I wouldn't mind one in a deeper color.  I'm hoping for the Honest co balm and the sea salt spray.  I love the body they give my fine hair.  I would even be happy with the tea.  I would probably take it to work as a treat for those stressful days.  Overall there wasn't anything I really didn't want to get.  Looks like its going to be a good month!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 2, 2013)

I watched the video and am so excited!  I have recieved Hello before but none of the other products!  Well I have the Honest Company balm (got a lip balm by them in GB and signed up for the discovery kit for $5.95 and that was a product in it)  I hope for the Laqa lippie!  The Manna Kadar thing looks interesting.  Love the color!


----------



## beautynewbie (Dec 2, 2013)

Dear BB gods, I'll take the tea and hair products just don't send anything glowy, highlighting or shimmery my way!


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks to everyone wishing me well. I feel absolutely vile right now. My body also doesn't deal with illnesses well, for whatever reason. Blegh.

I've tried Hello before through the actual Harvey Prince website and didn't care for it. I'd be a little bummed if I got it. The sea salt spray and the Honest Co. balm would be cool. I've gotten one of those LAQA balm stick things before, but I don't know if they'd send me one of these because I'm pretty sure I got a different color.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 3, 2013)

Is it bad when the item that excites me most in a beauty box is tea?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks to everyone wishing me well. I feel absolutely vile right now. My body also doesn't deal with illnesses well, for whatever reason. Blegh.

I've tried Hello before through the actual Harvey Prince website and didn't care for it. I'd be a little bummed if I got it. The sea salt spray and the Honest Co. balm would be cool. I've gotten one of those LAQA balm stick things before, but I don't know if they'd send me one of these because I'm pretty sure I got a different color.

Hope you feel better soon!  Last time I got a Laqa pencil it was in a super-bright pink.  It was pretty but not something I could pull off, so I traded it.  I would LOVE to get the darker berry colored one (Boskowitz?)!  Hopefully they treat them like Color Club polishes and just keep sending different colors!


----------



## angienharry (Dec 3, 2013)

> Thanks to everyone wishing me well. I feel absolutely vile right now. My body also doesn't deal with illnesses well, for whatever reason. Blegh. I've tried Hello before through the actual Harvey Prince website and didn't care for it. I'd be a little bummed if I got it. The sea salt spray and the Honest Co. balm would be cool. I've gotten one of those LAQA balm stick things before, but I don't know if they'd send me one of these because I'm pretty sure I got a different color.


 Well if u get the hello, I will trade with you....i would love to try it!


----------



## southeastmidwes (Dec 3, 2013)

I just know that the ONE time I want the perfume sample I'm going to totally not get it. Grrrr the temptation to uncheck the limited perfume box is running high!


----------



## LizGeary (Dec 3, 2013)

Woohoo


----------



## meaganola (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm on a highlighter kick, and I was eyeing that particular one the other day, so I really hope I get it! I like tea, but I'm picky (and a huge Stash Tea fan), so I'm meh on that. No hair styling/texturizing products over here, please! And I will always love another berry or hot pink lip color. I'm really looking forward to it this month! Oh, and to the poster asking about dupes across two subs: They operate completely. Depending on the month, I might get one or two dupes, completely different boxes, or identical boxes, even with radically different profiles. You just don't know until boxes post on accounts or you receive your boxes.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 3, 2013)

I forgot I got the bright pink one in a box this past summer! I remember wearing it once and now it just sits on my shelf, unloved. It was fun for a summer color (that one day lol) but there was something I really didn't like about it. I'll try it again today to figure out what that bad thing was... But I love that darker color too!!!



> Hope you feel better soon! Â Last time I got a Laqa pencil it was in a super-bright pink. Â It was pretty but not something I could pull off, so I traded it. Â I would LOVE to get the darker berry colored one (Boskowitz?)! Â Hopefully they treat them like Color Club polishes and just keep sending different colors!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 3, 2013)

I looove tea too. Bring it on, BB.



> Is it bad when the item that excites me most in a beauty box is tea?


----------



## LinaMingo (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dear BB gods, I'll take the tea and hair products just don't send anything glowy, highlighting or shimmery my way!
I'll take all her glowy, highlighty, shimmery things if you give her my tea and hair products....i dont drink tea (not hot anyway) and I am trying to stick one type of hair product to see if it actually will work (Organix Biotin and Collegan line).


----------



## beach16sm (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *southeastmidwes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just know that the ONE time I want the perfume sample I'm going to totally not get it. Grrrr the temptation to uncheck the limited perfume box is running high!
Rofl.... That is SO me for this month!!! I got the perfume sample for last month so I'm almost worried that they won't send one back to back...... however I've never gotten the tea, please Birchbox.... I'm begging you, I'll take all the hair products in the world but please have mercy and not send me tea unless you plan to travel down here and brew it for me!


----------



## Wida (Dec 3, 2013)

I want the Honest healing balm!  I am in love with products like that and I never seem to get them.  Birchbox keeps sending me BB creams, foundations and anti-aging moisturizers - which I'm incredibly picky about.  Maybe it's because I'm in my 30's and I listed my real age in my profile.  At any rate, here's hoping that I actually get something that I want out of the spoiler video.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 3, 2013)

I'd be happy with any of this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I got the Ahmad tea last month.. and I'm pretty stuck on my favorite teas. But I'd love to try anything else in the video!


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 3, 2013)

So far there are only 20 box pages 404-ing. It could be interesting if it stays that low.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So far there are only 20 box pages 404-ing. It could be interesting if it stays that low.
I actually wonder if there's going to be more. A lot of people I know have been buying gift subs for christmas (myself included).


----------



## Pixels (Dec 3, 2013)

What are the links for the boxes?


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 3, 2013)

I would love to see the Three Tarts marshmallows turn up in the boxes.  I loved mine from the Snow Day box so much I immediately purchased the two flavors in stock in the shop.  Now they're all OOS but I want moarrrrr.


----------



## kotoko (Dec 3, 2013)

Any subscription promos going on? I'm enticed by BB, but I'm so super new to subs that it's all a little overwhelming. Only got my first Ipsy in November and that was fun, but def looking to try BB soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Any subscription promos going on? I'm enticed by BB, but I'm so super new to subs that it's all a little overwhelming. Only got my first Ipsy in November and that was fun, but def looking to try BB soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
If you subscribe to Wantable today, you'll get your second box free.  They're $36/month and they do a makeup box, accessories box, and an intimates box.  I used the promo to try out the Intimates box.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would love to see the Three Tarts marshmallows turn up in the boxes.  I loved mine from the Snow Day box so much I immediately purchased the two flavors in stock in the shop.  Now they're all OOS but I want moarrrrr.
Yes! I didn't get the Snow Day box, but I saw them in my friend's box and they looked good.


----------



## pooteeweet213 (Dec 3, 2013)

Here's this month's box link:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb1

I'm technically not subscribed since my annual subscription ended last month, but I want to resub for the Dec box, but I'm trying to figure out what to spend $25 on so I can get a mystery pack with my subscription order.


----------



## kotoko (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you subscribe to Wantable today, you'll get your second box free.  They're $36/month and they do a makeup box, accessories box, and an intimates box.  I used the promo to try out the Intimates box. 

Hm, I think that box is a little out of my price range. I'm looking for the $10-20 range, specifically at BB right now. Also looking for skincare-geared boxes if they're any good.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hm, I think that box is a little out of my price range. I'm looking for the $10-20 range, specifically at BB right now. Also looking for skincare-geared boxes if they're any good.
Might try Sample Society, they're $15/month and tend to be heavy on skincare, less makeup/hair care.


----------



## emily9763 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hmmm not sure what to think about the spoiler video this month! I received hairspray, tea, and hand lotion last month so I am hoping not to receive any of those going out this month. I also received the LaQa in the bright pink color in the summer, but wouldn't mind getting one in another more wearable color. I am one of those people who do not enjoy perfume samples, I get terrible headaches from almost anything scented, but I feel as though I am due for a perfume and I haven't yet received the Hello. My December box last year was one of my favorites I have received, so here's hoping to good December box!


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I looove tea too. Bring it on, BB.
I discovered Jasmine Green Tea recently (I'm years late to the party haa). 

I actually ebay-ed several teas I couldn't find in my area, at least its a 'somewhat' cheap habit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag (Dec 3, 2013)

> I discovered Jasmine Green Tea recently (I'm years late to the party haa).Â  I actually ebay-ed several teas I couldn't find in my area, at least its a 'somewhat' cheap habit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I've been drinking jasmine tea my whole life. It's like a comfort drink for me.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 3, 2013)

I actually discovered one of my favorite teas thanks to Birchbox! The Kusmi Tea in Detox is delicious, and I'm not typically a fan of green tea.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've been drinking jasmine tea my whole life. It's like a comfort drink for me.
I'd love to hear your favorite brands/stores/whatever to perpetuate my habit.

Not to get OT though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I miss Hayley! My fellow awkward girl!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 3, 2013)

I love the Kusmi line! It's so expensive though. I usually save up points to buy the sampler box.



> I actually discovered one of my favorite teas thanks to Birchbox! The Kusmi Tea in Detox is delicious, and I'm not typically a fan of green tea.Â


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I discovered Jasmine Green Tea recently (I'm years late to the party haa). 

I actually ebay-ed several teas I couldn't find in my area, at least its a 'somewhat' cheap habit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Oh goodness, I'm adding that to my list of teas to try. That sounds fantastic!

Recently, I've discovered the brands Twinings and Pukka. I know that Twinings is available in the US, but the packaging and tea choices are pretty different than in England. Their (British) fruit teas are really amazing (I'm partial to the Strawberry Raspberry one). I'm not sure if Pukka is available in the US.

I've definitely picked up tea as a habit now that I've been properly exposed to its variety and deliciousness.


----------



## tasertag (Dec 3, 2013)

> I'd love to hear your favorite brands/stores/whatever to perpetuate my habit. Not to get OT though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  I miss Hayley! My fellow awkward girl!


 I get my jasmine tea from Chinatown in Philly. Always the same brand my mom got the family growing up. I just know what it looks like since I don't know how to read Chinese. Teavana was my gateway into more "exotic" teas. And now I only do loose tea unless someone gifts me or BB sends me bags. Now I get my tea from a local small business spice and tea shop. We have an assortment of black, green, oolong, roobos, white and other flavored teas. The only kind I found out that I don't like is chai. And I'm allergic to camomile, which is a shame because sometimes I need something calming that'll put me to sleep.


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 3, 2013)

I can actually say that I think I would be happy with any of the sneak peek items!  Even hair spray, I go through it like crazy.  Really hoping for the Honest Co balm.  One of my daughters gets really dry patches on her little face and I would love to try it.  November was pretty blah for me, so I'm excited to see so many December things I would be happy with.


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarasbeautyblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh goodness, I'm adding that to my list of teas to try. That sounds fantastic!

Recently, I've discovered the brands Twinings and Pukka. I know that Twinings is available in the US, but the packaging and tea choices are pretty different than in England. Their (British) fruit teas are really amazing (I'm partial to the Strawberry Raspberry one). I'm not sure if Pukka is available in the US.

I've definitely picked up tea as a habit now that I've been properly exposed to its variety and deliciousness.
Pukka is available in the US! I used to work at The Vitamin Shoppe and we sold it there.


----------



## easybreezy (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarasbeautyblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh goodness, I'm adding that to my list of teas to try. That sounds fantastic!

Recently, I've discovered the brands Twinings and Pukka. I know that Twinings is available in the US, but the packaging and tea choices are pretty different than in England. Their (British) fruit teas are really amazing (I'm partial to the Strawberry Raspberry one). I'm not sure if Pukka is available in the US.

I've definitely picked up tea as a habit now that I've been properly exposed to its variety and deliciousness.

I have seen Pukka around here.  I bought a box last month (maybe "Relax" or something like that) and it was pretty good.  I would try other flavors from that brand, but I don't think I would buy that one again.

I really need to try that Kusmi tea!  The price stops me, but I might treat myself to it for Christmas.  I drink too much tea to buy expensive ones very often.  My go-to cheap tea bags are Yogi brand, usually around $4/box or less.  I love trying different teas though!  I am going to wait to see if I get the Ahmad in my December box first, then I might buy some if not.


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 3, 2013)

> I have seen Pukka around here. Â I bought a box last month (maybe "Relax" or something like that) and it was pretty good. Â I would try other flavors from that brand, but I don't think I would buy that one again. I really need to try that Kusmi tea! Â The price stops me, but I might treat myself to it for Christmas. Â I drink too much tea to buy expensive ones very often. Â My go-to cheap tea bags are Yogi brand, usually around $4/box or less. Â I love trying different teas though! Â I am going to wait to see if I get the Ahmad in my December box first, then I might buy some if not.


 I LOVE yogi tea!!! The Moroccan orange spice is amazing!


----------



## PR Rosebud (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hm, I think that box is a little out of my price range. I'm looking for the $10-20 range, specifically at BB right now. Also looking for skincare-geared boxes if they're any good.
I have Ipsy and BB. I like the Ipsy a little better because of the makeup. I like BB but was getting shampoo and conditioner every month. Someone advised to uncheck all the profile questions about hair. Last months box no hair product. I'm hoping that wasn't a fluke.


----------



## Bethanys (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hm, I think that box is a little out of my price range. I'm looking for the $10-20 range, specifically at BB right now. Also looking for skincare-geared boxes if they're any good.
If you want a skin care only box, check out One Radiant.  It's either $10 or $12 a month, can't remember which.  I've only gotten one box so far from them, but I've been very pleased.  They have you do a little profile quiz, so they can see what your skin needs are, and then they send you a variety of products to try each month based on your skin needs. In my first box, I got an eye cream, an acne cream, two different moisturizer samples (one was actually several multiple use samples), and cleanser samples.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarasbeautyblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh goodness, I'm adding that to my list of teas to try. That sounds fantastic!

Recently, I've discovered the brands Twinings and Pukka. I know that Twinings is available in the US, but the packaging and tea choices are pretty different than in England. Their (British) fruit teas are really amazing (I'm partial to the Strawberry Raspberry one). I'm not sure if Pukka is available in the US.

I've definitely picked up tea as a habit now that I've been properly exposed to its variety and deliciousness.
Added to the list! I love all the delicious teas Coffee Bean and Tea Leaf has. Their Winter Dream latte is wonderful. 

Thank you!!

Hopefully BB expands on their tea selection.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I get my jasmine tea from Chinatown in Philly. Always the same brand my mom got the family growing up. I just know what it looks like since I don't know how to read Chinese.

Teavana was my gateway into more "exotic" teas. And now I only do loose tea unless someone gifts me or BB sends me bags. Now I get my tea from a local small business spice and tea shop. We have an assortment of black, green, oolong, roobos, white and other flavored teas. The only kind I found out that I don't like is chai. And I'm allergic to camomile, which is a shame because sometimes I need something calming that'll put me to sleep.
Tried and true is the best. I learned to buy certain groceries like that by accompanying my mom from a young age. 

My local grocery store sells a Spearmint Lavender tea I like a lot. Soothing.


----------



## QueenJane (Dec 3, 2013)

> I'd love to hear your favorite brands/stores/whatever to perpetuate my habit. Not to get OT though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  I miss Hayley! My fellow awkward girl!


 My favorite is Harney&amp;Sons. I bought the Tower of London blend, well at the Tower and it's amazing! Turns out, the are an American company. Great tasting black tea. Have you every been to Adagio tea? Kinda like Teavana but more relaxed. They will brew up any sample for u to taste


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm a big fan of Yogi Tea Ginger Tea.  I mostly use it for stomach aches (habitual coffee drinker) but I &lt;3 ginger.


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Dec 3, 2013)

For teas, I *love* Mighty Leaf, especially their Chamomile Citrus flavor. I'm also a fan of jasmine (tried Ahmad's last month courtesy of BB) and lavender anything. Also, anyone near Trader Joe's should check out their holiday teas. They have this Harvest Tea with a fox on the box...it tasted just like apple cider...I stocked up with like 10 boxes. Not sure if that one's still being sold now that the Christmas season is in full swing. But they do have a candy cane green tea that's pretty good and a cinnamon vanilla bean one. (Bonus, they're only $1.99/box.)


----------



## meaganola (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jetsetjournalst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For teas, I *love* Mighty Leaf, especially their Chamomile Citrus flavor. I'm also a fan of jasmine (tried Ahmad's last month courtesy of BB) and lavender anything. Also, anyone near Trader Joe's should check out their holiday teas. They have this Harvest Tea with a fox on the box...it tasted just like apple cider...I stocked up with like 10 boxes. Not sure if that one's still being sold now that the Christmas season is in full swing. But they do have a candy cane green tea that's pretty good and a cinnamon vanilla bean one. (Bonus, they're only $1.99/box.) 
TJ's carries holiday teas that are literally just Celestial Seasonings holiday teas in TJ's packing for something like $1.50 less than CC stuff costs in grocery stores.  I always stock up on TJ's Candy Cane Lane every year!  Decaf minty green tea goodness.

In non-TJ's tea news, I tend to focus on Stash Tea.  I happen to have easy access to their retail outlets because they're a local company, so I can easily get my hands on anything they make and am not limited to the handful of varieties grocery stores decide to carry, and they sell pretty much all of their teas -- including the holiday teas -- year-round in their own stores, and you can get a lot of their teas in packs of ten bags.  They just had the tenpacks on sale for a buck each this weekend.  The only thing that stopped me from going and stocking up was the fact that I am still working on tea from last year's stock-up sale.  I'm particularly fond of their herbals.  My current favorites are Christmas in Paris (new this year and apparently only available directly through them), Christmas Eve, and Maple Apple Cider.  Oh, and Zhena's Gypsy Tea has a great holiday herbal, too.  I think they call it something like Mint Mocha.  Rooibos, mint, and chocolate.  It sounded bizarre and disgusting when I read the ingredients, but it's delicious.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 3, 2013)

My favorite teas are from Fortnum and Mason in London. We've stocked up on them when we travel for work and also found a US company called Rather Jolly Tea that makes clones of F and Ms Fortmason and Queen Anne. If you are ever in London go to their store. It is like walking back in time to a posh department store in the 1800s  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  TJ's carries holiday teas that are literally just Celestial Seasonings holiday teas in TJ's packing for something like $1.50 less than CC stuff costs in grocery stores.  I always stock up on TJ's Candy Cane Lane every year!  Decaf minty green tea goodness.

.
So many reasons to love T-Joe's.


----------



## LizGeary (Dec 3, 2013)

I don't understand why they post the video with all the spoiler items and then go through the process of the item reveals.. Guess what it is?!?!? Umm I already know cause you told me yesterday? Lol


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 3, 2013)

I would love some tea right now. I don't know how well it fights the black plague, but I can't imagine it could damage me any worse than I am.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would love some tea right now. I don't know how well it fights the black plague, but I can't imagine it could damage me any worse than I am.
Peppermint tea.  It's my cure-all.  Problematic tummy?  Mint soothes it.  Congestion from hell?    Hot tea will help open your sinuses.  Sore throat?  Again, soothing mint.  Headache?  I don't know why, but it helps that, too.  It's one of the reasons I stock up on Candy Cane Lane tea every year.  It's minty, *and* it's green tea, plus it's decaf, so I can drink it all day.


----------



## SamAsh (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My favorite is Harney&amp;Sons. I bought the Tower of London blend, well at the Tower and it's amazing! Turns out, the are an American company. Great tasting black tea. Have you every been to Adagio tea? Kinda like Teavana but more relaxed. They will brew up any sample for u to taste

I found Harney &amp; Sons on sale at Target a couple weeks ago and got the chocolate mint flavor. I can tell it's a better quality than many other teas and it's SO delicious with a bit of sugar and cream. Perfect for the holidays. And cute tins for you packaging snobs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Me included.


----------



## jocedun (Dec 3, 2013)

Speaking of Trade Joe's teas... I am so addicted to their Pomegranate White Tea right now. It is soooooo fruity, delicate, and delicious. Seriously, it's like something you'd get from Starbucks or Argo Tea, but only a few dollars for 20 some tea bags. Ahhhh-mazing.


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I found Harney &amp; Sons on sale at Target a couple weeks ago and got the chocolate mint flavor. I can tell it's a better quality than many other teas and it's SO delicious with a bit of sugar and cream. Perfect for the holidays. And cute tins for you packaging snobs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Me included.
Ahh!! Love Harney and Sons!! I especially love the Vanilla Camuro (my go to dessert tea!), I've been collecting their tins, they also have wonderful gift sets on their website. Love your photo btw, Dutch Bros =


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 3, 2013)

Tea talk  (yay!)...

I love my Tazo in Passion  and go to Yogi tea for different needs (Stomach ease to restful mind).  I just order tea from BB - found stuff hubby liked and needed to spend a little so I could get a free sample pack and use the cyber monday codes for extra points.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 3, 2013)

tea fans -- have you heard of rishi tea? its really, really good stuff. its all loose leaf too. i think they're based here in milwaukee. my favorites are tumeric ginger (it has licorice in it! i'm obsessed with this one. its perfect) and green tea mint. they're awesome.

i bought some teavana when starbucks partners had a 40% off pass -- it was still too expensive for my taste and definitely not worth it. i could've just picked a bad one. in either case, for that money i would've just gotten more rishi or kusmi.


----------



## samvanz12 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  tea fans -- have you heard of *rishi tea*? its really, really good stuff. its all loose leaf too. i think they're based here in milwaukee. my favorites are tumeric ginger (it has licorice in it! i'm obsessed with this one. its perfect) and green tea mint. they're awesome.

i bought some teavana when starbucks partners had a 40% off pass -- it was still too expensive for my taste and definitely not worth it. i could've just picked a bad one. in either case, for that money i would've just gotten more rishi or kusmi.
I'm going to have to check that out! I became obsessed with loose tea when my former boss recommended I go to Fava Tea (locations in Appleton and the MKE area for my WI ladies). So many yummy flavors... Their blueberry rooibos is to die for (as is their lemon meringue), but I'm a huge fan of their mint green tea.  Loose teas can get expensive, but you can get a few cups from the same leaves - I find that a few ounces last me forever.

Sorry, tea tangent.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would love some tea right now. I don't know how well it fights the black plague, but I can't imagine it could damage me any worse than I am.
Peppermint tea.  It's my cure-all.  Problematic tummy?  Mint soothes it.  Congestion from hell?    Hot tea will help open your sinuses.  Sore throat?  Again, soothing mint.  Headache?  I don't know why, but it helps that, too.  It's one of the reasons I stock up on Candy Cane Lane tea every year.  It's minty, *and* it's green tea, plus it's decaf, so I can drink it all day.


YES, peppermint is magic. I drink it all year for my tummy, my sinuses, migraines. Peppermint smelling lotion even helps headaches and sickness for me.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *samvanz12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to have to check that out! I became obsessed with loose tea when my former boss recommended I go to Fava Tea (locations in Appleton and the MKE area for my WI ladies). So many yummy flavors... Their blueberry rooibos is to die for (as is their lemon meringue), but I'm a huge fan of their mint green tea.  Loose teas can get expensive, but you can get a few cups from the same leaves - I find that a few ounces last me forever.

Sorry, tea tangent.
Ooh!! I'll have to check out Fava! Rishi is available in Whole Foods in Milwaukee, if you're here! The Pfister Hotel also does a tea service that's not horribly expensive. The tea was good and it made me feel all fancy!


----------



## SamAsh (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahh!! Love Harney and Sons!! I especially love the Vanilla Camuro (my go to dessert tea!), I've been collecting their tins, they also have wonderful gift sets on their website. Love your photo btw, Dutch Bros = 






Thanks! All this thought of tea and coffee has left me craving both!


----------



## samvanz12 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh!! I'll have to check out Fava! Rishi is available in Whole Foods in Milwaukee, if you're here! The Pfister Hotel also does a tea service that's not horribly expensive. The tea was good and it made me feel all fancy!
Fava has locations in Brookfield and Greenfield.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I moved north of Milwaukee within the last year, but I'm still there often.  I'll take a trip to Whole Foods next time I'm in town! I also had no idea the Pfister had a tea service; sounds fabulous! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Dec 3, 2013)

I just went and looked through all of my past boxes. December of last year (my first BB) would have to be my favorite box I've gotten so far. Maybe I'll get another good December box.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it bad when the item that excites me most in a beauty box is tea?
i love getting tea too! send all of the tea and lifestyle extras my way  but don't send any hair products. i have enough hair now to use products on but i still don't want anymore hair product samples.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 3, 2013)

So we were joking about the newgistics delivery snail the other day and as I'm putting stickers on Christmas cards today I ran across this.  The delivery snails are real!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitzy44 (Dec 4, 2013)

Can someone please explain to me how to actually track a newgistics order. I had a BB order two weeks ago (just arrived on Friday-10 days later) that just said it had left the warehouse. It never updated anything in ten days, and clicking the "track" button did nothing at all. Now I have a welcome box ( yay 2nd subscription!) shipping newgistics and I would like to be able to track it! Heeeelllllpppppp!


----------



## saidfreeze (Dec 4, 2013)

> Ooh!! I'll have to check out Fava! Rishi is available in Whole Foods in Milwaukee, if you're here! The Pfister Hotel also does a tea service that's not horribly expensive. The tea was good and it made me feel all fancy!


 I stayed there late this past summer- would have totally done it if I had some girlfriends with me.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 4, 2013)

> I stayed there late this past summer- would have totally done it if I had some girlfriends with me.


 It's awesome! They do it on the top floor of the building in the Blu Lounge or whatever it's called. There's smaller servings and I'd totally splurge and go alone, read a book, and relax! Next time you're in town, tea service is much cheaper than a spa day at the Pfister  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (but who am I kidding? Spa days are wonderful!) ETA on "splurge" I mean spend the $10-$15 on the basic tea service which includes tea, your tea butler, and your choice between sweets or savories for snacks.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Dec 4, 2013)

I never really liked tea, until I tried Yogi vanilla hazelnut... whenever I prepare a cup of this the whole house smells amazing! I hate anything mint (tea, chewing gum or toothpaste) it makes me want to throw up, but I have to find some jasmine or lavender varieties!


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 4, 2013)

> Can someone please explain to me how to actually track a newgistics order. I had a BB order two weeks ago (just arrived on Friday-10 days later) that just said it had left the warehouse. It never updated anything in ten days, and clicking the "track" button did nothing at all. Now I have a welcome box ( yay 2nd subscription!) shipping newgistics and I would like to be able to track it! Heeeelllllpppppp!


. Sometime I've had lunch punching the tracking # into usps tracking. But otherwise that's why some people refer to newgistics as a black hole. Most of the time they're just untrackable.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My favorite is Harney&amp;Sons. I bought the Tower of London blend, well at the Tower and it's amazing! Turns out, the are an American company. Great tasting black tea. Have you every been to Adagio tea? Kinda like Teavana but more relaxed. They will brew up any sample for u to taste
Oooo...you got me with free sample! So many new places to try!


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 4, 2013)

> I'm going to have to check that out! I became obsessed with loose tea when my former boss recommended I go to Fava Tea (locations in Appleton and the MKE area for my WI ladies).Â So many yummy flavors...Â Their blueberry rooibos is to die for (as is their lemon meringue), but I'm a huge fan of their mint green tea. Â Loose teas can get expensive, but you can get a few cups from the same leaves - IÂ find that a few ounces last me forever. Sorry, tea tangent.


 I love fava tea! I've gone to Appleton several times for the specific purpose of going there. Lol. Luckily it's only about a 40 minute drive and there's tons of other good shopping as well! Glad to see some more Wisconsin girls on here! Woohoo!


----------



## KayEss (Dec 4, 2013)

At least I know someone here will enjoy my tea if I am unfortunate enough to get it in one of my two boxes...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 4, 2013)

I love tea, but I have my routine all set.... I brew a pot (yes, in a teapot!  I'm actually on the lookout for a good tea cozy!) with 2 bags of classic Red Rose tea, and one bag of Bigelow's Vanilla Caramel.  Get my GIANT tea mug, add 2 packets of Splenda and some milk, and it's DESSERT IN A CUP.  

Hmm.... back on topic... I would LOVE to try the Honest line!  For some reason I'm a sucker for celebrity lines, lol


----------



## tasertag (Dec 4, 2013)

> I love tea, but I have my routine all set.... I brew a pot (yes, in a teapot! Â I'm actually on the lookout for a good tea cozy!) with 2 bags of classic Red Rose tea, and one bag of Bigelow's Vanilla Caramel. Â Get my GIANT tea mug, add 2 packets of Splenda and some milk, and it's DESSERT IN A CUP. Â  Hmm.... back on topic... I would LOVE to try the Honest line! Â For some reason I'm a sucker for celebrity lines, lol


 I use an electric hot water kettle and an ingenuitea steeper. It works way better than those steeping balls. I only microwave tea at work. As for this month, I don't think I want the lippies or the sea salt spray - they never work on me anyways. But I'll be content with everything else.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love tea, but I have my routine all set.... I brew a pot (yes, in a teapot!  I'm actually on the lookout for a good tea cozy!) with 2 bags of classic Red Rose tea, and one bag of Bigelow's Vanilla Caramel.  Get my GIANT tea mug, add 2 packets of Splenda and some milk, and it's DESSERT IN A CUP.  

Hmm.... back on topic... I would LOVE to try the Honest line!  For some reason I'm a sucker for celebrity lines, lol
We drink Red Rose tea!  Do you collect the little figures that come in the box?  I just drink the Red Rose straight.


----------



## disconik (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm not super excited about anything that was in the sneak peek video.  I wouldn't mind the manna kadar shimmer lotion or the honest balm, but honestly (har har) there wasn't a product that made me over the top excited.  With my luck I'll probably get one of the chella pencils they sent out last month this month since I already traded for it.  lol  And a toni and guy product? Really?  Is this 1998?  Because I'm pretty sure that about the last time I set foot in a toni and guy salon.

When it comes to tea, I go through phases of just drinking one kind.  I *loved* the zhena gypsy dragon well green tea and drank that forever.  Lately it's just been tazo chai in the mornings.  I used to drink the zhena earl green in the mornings until i developed a sensitivity to bergamot and can't drink earl grey at all anymore.  Evidently women are more sensitive to bergamot ingestion than men are so there's a variety called Lady Grey by Twinings that has less bergamot in it.  I'm not going to try it though.  I would seriously be hugging the toilet within 10 minutes of drinking a cup.


----------



## cupcaketara (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Speaking of Trade Joe's teas... I am so addicted to their Pomegranate White Tea right now. It is soooooo fruity, delicate, and delicious. Seriously, it's like something you'd get from Starbucks or Argo Tea, but only a few dollars for 20 some tea bags. Ahhhh-mazing.
Totally coming out of lurking to say that I LOVE pomegranate tea! I have some decent store brand stuff but now I have to plan a trip over to TJs! Thanks for the tip!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love tea, but I have my routine all set.... I brew a pot (yes, in a teapot!  I'm actually on the lookout for a good tea cozy!) with 2 bags of classic Red Rose tea, and one bag of Bigelow's Vanilla Caramel.  Get my GIANT tea mug, add 2 packets of Splenda and some milk, and it's DESSERT IN A CUP.  

Hmm.... back on topic... I would LOVE to try the Honest line!  For some reason I'm a sucker for celebrity lines, lol
We drink Red Rose tea!  Do you collect the little figures that come in the box?  I just drink the Red Rose straight.  


It's my mom's most favorite tea ever, but it's not available in grocery stores where she is.  So I buy multiple boxes, send/give her half of them, and save the figurines from my boxes for her.  She collects the figurines, and has sets going back probably 30+ years!  In fact, I'm tucking the diving helmet from the current collection into her Christmas gift!


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jetsetjournalst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For teas, I *love* Mighty Leaf, especially their Chamomile Citrus flavor. I'm also a fan of jasmine (tried Ahmad's last month courtesy of BB) and lavender anything. Also, anyone near Trader Joe's should check out their holiday teas. They have this Harvest Tea with a fox on the box...it tasted just like apple cider...I stocked up with like 10 boxes. Not sure if that one's still being sold now that the Christmas season is in full swing. But they do have a candy cane green tea that's pretty good and a cinnamon vanilla bean one. (Bonus, they're only $1.99/box.) 
*TJ's carries holiday teas that are literally just Celestial Seasonings holiday teas in TJ's packing for something like $1.50 less than CC stuff costs in grocery stores.*  I always stock up on TJ's Candy Cane Lane every year!  Decaf minty green tea goodness.

In non-TJ's tea news, I tend to focus on Stash Tea.  I happen to have easy access to their retail outlets because they're a local company, so I can easily get my hands on anything they make and am not limited to the handful of varieties grocery stores decide to carry, and they sell pretty much all of their teas -- including the holiday teas -- year-round in their own stores, and you can get a lot of their teas in packs of ten bags.  They just had the tenpacks on sale for a buck each this weekend.  The only thing that stopped me from going and stocking up was the fact that I am still working on tea from last year's stock-up sale.  I'm particularly fond of their herbals.  My current favorites are Christmas in Paris (new this year and apparently only available directly through them), Christmas Eve, and Maple Apple Cider.  Oh, and Zhena's Gypsy Tea has a great holiday herbal, too.  I think they call it something like Mint Mocha.  Rooibos, mint, and chocolate.  It sounded bizarre and disgusting when I read the ingredients, but it's delicious.


Woah. You just blew my mind. I knew that TJs relabeled certain brand-name products, but didn't really think about it when it came to tea. Now I don't have to ration that Harvest blend. *sneaks off to drink a cup now*


----------



## Snolili (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tea talk  (yay!)...

I love my Tazo in Passion  and go to Yogi tea for different needs (Stomach ease to restful mind).  I just order tea from BB - found stuff hubby liked and needed to spend a little so I could get a free sample pack and use the cyber monday codes for extra points.
Yes, a BIG fan of the Tazo passion tea.


----------



## Sleepygirl (Dec 4, 2013)

I have a question! My yearly subscription is renewing next month... will I get 110 points for the new year subscription, or is it like monthly where you only get points the first time?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 4, 2013)

HOW did I not subscribe to this thread until now?? Sheesh..


----------



## ariley7825 (Dec 4, 2013)

It may be just me but I have Birchbox and other subs for beauty items.  It kind of upsets me that I get tea, chocolate, candles sent instead of what I signed up for.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  HOW did I not subscribe to this thread until now?? Sheesh..

Hahaha I did the same thing- I didn't even think about it until the charge showed up on my credit card.  *facepalm*  We're (I'm) struggling this month.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ariley7825* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It may be just me but I have Birchbox and other subs for beauty items.  It kind of upsets me that I get tea, chocolate, candles sent instead of what I signed up for. 
But Birchbox brands themselves as beauty AND lifestyle products.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 4, 2013)

ehh. I should probably get around to watching this month's spoiler video. I want to go spoiler free just one month but I know that is not humanly possible.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 4, 2013)

A couple of years ago I discovered a great place to get bulk loose leaf tea.  Now I order big bags and use a tea ball.  I love black currant tea!  Just the smell is so intoxicating.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ehh. I should probably get around to watching this month's spoiler video. I want to go spoiler free just one month but I know that is not humanly possible.
you're stronger than i am HAHA


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hahaha I did the same thing- I didn't even think about it until the charge showed up on my credit card.  *facepalm* * We're *(I'm) struggling this month.
Totally..I'm (we're?) still recovering from Black Monday...aaand I have the shopping hangover from helllll






eta: the fact that I typed 'Black Monday' completely illustrates my point.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Totally..I'm (we're?) still recovering from Black Monday...aaand I have the shopping hangover from helllll





eta: the fact that I typed 'Black Monday' completely illustrates my point.

Yuppp....this emoticon essentially describes my past week.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't understand why they post the video with all the spoiler items and then go through the process of the item reveals.. Guess what it is?!?!? Umm I already know cause you told me yesterday? Lol
They *used* to have different items for the fb reveals, but now they just reveal items they have been sampling for months/stuff that was in the video.  Annoying.  Esp. because there are always items in theboxes that aren't in any spoilers at all, you'd think they could pick something new.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ariley7825* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It may be just me but I have Birchbox and other subs for beauty items.  It kind of upsets me that I get tea, chocolate, candles sent instead of what I signed up for. 
I would love a box with just chocolate, candles and [coffee instead of] tea! Haha I dont know of anything like that though.

I do wish that coffee lovers got a little more love in the sub world though. I have gotten a good share of tea in various boxes but I just cant get into it.  Sometimes l make it just to smell it though lol.


----------



## pinkcrayon (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ehh. I should probably get around to watching this month's spoiler video. I want to go spoiler free just one month but I know that is not humanly possible.

i feel like BB has so many options that watching the video really isn't a spoiler.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ariley7825 (Dec 4, 2013)

LOL...me too if that is what I was scribing too...What I meant was my Sample Society had a candle, Test Tube had a candle, then Birchbox last month was chocolate and this month tea.  I want beauty products not the other stuff in my boxes.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would love a box with just chocolate, candles and [coffee instead of] tea! Haha I dont know of anything like that though.

I do wish that coffee lovers got a little more love in the sub world though. I have gotten a good share of tea in various boxes but I just cant get into it.  Sometimes l make it just to smell it though lol.
there are coffee-specific subs out there (they are pretty expensive). I was thinking about the whole shipping coffee thing in sub boxes like bb. if you send out whole bean, some people don't know that you can take it anywhere to get it ground. if you send out preground, sometimes it loses its freshness (depending on how its packaged). if you send out instant, all hell breaks loose. (ick ick ick)


----------



## SamAsh (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They *used* to have different items for the fb reveals, but now they just reveal items they have been sampling for months/stuff that was in the video.  Annoying.  Esp. because there are always items in theboxes that aren't in any spoilers at all, you'd think they could pick something new.

YES! Was just going to complain about this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They *used* to have different items for the fb reveals, but now they just reveal items they have been sampling for months/stuff that was in the video.  Annoying.  Esp. because there are always items in theboxes that aren't in any spoilers at all, you'd think they could pick something new.
yeah! I noticed that the spoiler videos are things I've already seen before and/or received in a box already. i think it would be way more exciting if they actually showed NEW things.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Snolili* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, a BIG fan of the Tazo passion tea. 
This is my fave, too. Especially a venti iced passion tea, no sweetener.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My other favorites are Aveda's comforting tea, which is mostly peppermint, but it tastes a little sweet from the licorice, but it doesn't taste like anise/black licorice.





Also, Prince of Peace makes this ginger/honey concoction that you can buy at Asian supermarkets and heath food stores that is amazing. You just dissolve the whole packet of crystals into water. Best thing ever for a cold.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ariley7825* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It may be just me but I have Birchbox and other subs for beauty items.  It kind of upsets me that I get tea, chocolate, candles sent instead of what I signed up for. 
You should sign up for Ipsy, the current complaint on that thread is about too much makeup.  






Well to be fair too much makeup from the same brands/types of makeup over and over.


----------



## inlustro (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Less Juicy, more Harvey Prince BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Amen! Preach it, sista!


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  there are coffee-specific subs out there (they are pretty expensive). I was thinking about the whole shipping coffee thing in sub boxes like bb. if you send out whole bean, some people don't know that you can take it anywhere to get it ground. if you send out preground, sometimes it loses its freshness (depending on how its packaged). if you send out instant, all hell breaks loose. (ick ick ick)
Yeah coffee is complicated, plus I would want k-cups which is probably not very popular!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Also, Prince of Peace makes this ginger/honey concoction that you can buy at Asian supermarkets and heath food stores that is amazing. You just dissolve the whole packet of crystals into water. Best thing ever for a cold.




How have I lived my whole life and never heard of this?!?  I must have this now!  I will find it!  I love ginger and honey!  Oh my goodness!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah coffee is complicated, plus I would want k-cups which is probably not very popular!
A coffee snob will tell you that you have to make your coffee in a french press with freshly ground beans.  At least that is what my coffee snob brother tells me!  

ETA: I love K-cups!  They are so easy and great!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A coffee snob will tell you that you have to make your coffee in a french press with freshly ground beans.  At least that is what my coffee snob brother tells me!

I use an airpress or a French press if I have time. we also have a hand crank cast iron coffee grinder in our apartment. it took soooo much time tinkering around to get the right calibration. if i'm not in the mood for oils, pour over is where its at.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I use an airpress or a French press if I have time. we also have a hand crank cast iron coffee grinder in our apartment. it took soooo much time tinkering around to get the right calibration. if i'm not in the mood for oils, pour over is where its at.
I love the old cast iron coffee grinders!  They are so cute!


----------



## Kristen121 (Dec 4, 2013)

Finally watched the sneak peek video and got caught up on the thread. All the tea talk inspired me to actually try some of the tea I got in my box last month. Not bad, but I won't be giving up my morning coffee for tea.

As far as the spoilers, I would like to try the hairspray and the lip stick. I hope I don't get more tea.


----------



## ariley7825 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You should sign up for Ipsy, the current complaint on that thread is about too much makeup.  





Well to be fair too much makeup from the same brands/types of makeup over and over.  
I have IPSY too.  It is all good...just a little annoying to me at times.  I don't use nail polish but I seem to get one every month and that doesn't bother me.  LOL...


----------



## meaganola (Dec 4, 2013)

> I use an airpress or a French press if I have time. we also have a hand crank cast iron coffee grinder in our apartment. it took soooo much time tinkering around to get the right calibration. if i'm not in the mood for oils, pour over is where its at.


 Yes, pour over! I've been doing it that way for about... ten years? Something like that. I didn't even know it was A Thing until three years ago. I just wanted good coffee at work and didn't want to share (we had really nasty coffee there), and it was easier to store my coffee and a cone filter at work than a French press. Now I'm in a different office, and we have a K-cup here, which is okay, but if given a choice, fresh-ground and pour over all the way!


----------



## tasertag (Dec 4, 2013)

> Yeah coffee is complicated, plus I would want k-cups which is probably not very popular!


 Everyone in my office is all about the k-cups.


----------



## tasertag (Dec 4, 2013)

> there are coffee-specific subs out there (they are pretty expensive). I was thinking about the whole shipping coffee thing in sub boxes like bb. if you send out whole bean, some people don't know that you can take it anywhere to get it ground. if you send out preground, sometimes it loses its freshness (depending on how its packaged). if you send out instant, all hell breaks loose. (ick ick ick)


 They could give the option where the people who order preground coffee understand that it may lose freshness.


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 4, 2013)

We've moved our coffee snobbery into the world of home-roasting.  We buy green beans from Sweet Marias dot com and roast them in an old air popper.  I enjoy french pressed coffee, but truthfully don't mess around with it at 5 am when I get up.  I have a Cuisinart grind/brew that does the job just fine and has a timer.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 4, 2013)

Pour over &gt; &gt; &gt; French press. So much easier to clean up! There's so many Pour Over Bars popping up in cities I've been in recently. It's definitely A Thing. Some are exclusively pour over bars (Filter in DC) and others "feature" a pour over bar like Colectivo here in milwaukee, Roast in Nashville does mean coffee in their physical store but also set up pour over stations at farmers markets around town, Crema in Nashville is incredible too... Lol I know this doesn't help since you're not in DC/MKE/Nashville but those were the ones I remembered off the top of my head.



> Yes, pour over! I've been doing it that way for about... ten years? Something like that. I didn't even know it was A Thing until three years ago. I just wanted good coffee at work and didn't want to share (we had really nasty coffee there), and it was easier to store my coffee and a cone filter at work than a French press. Now I'm in a different office, and we have a K-cup here, which is okay, but if given a choice, fresh-ground and pour over all the way!


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 4, 2013)

You guys are all so fancy with your tea and french pressed coffee, and I'm over here with my cup of Folgers that I had to reheat in the microwave because it got cold while I dealt with a client.  I'm so jealous!!!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Everyone in my office is all about the k-cups.
It's the greatest invention ever, coffee in 60 seconds!!  In my building it's a 15-20 minute wait to get coffee at Starbucks or Caribou  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Plus you can buy 100 packs of the kcups at Costco for around $30.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Everyone in my office is all about the k-cups.
It's the greatest invention ever, coffee in 60 seconds!!  In my building it's a 15-20 minute wait to get coffee at Starbucks or Caribou  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Plus you can buy 100 packs of the kcups at Costco for around $30.

I love my keurig! I recently discovered I can use it to make my instant oatmeal too :-D


----------



## ashleygo (Dec 4, 2013)

Some keurigs (such as mine) you can actually use to brew tea from tea bags or ground coffee in. I personally think it's awesome because I drink coffee but my husband doesn't so it's so easy to just brew one cup rather than a whole pot. Plus I can try lots of different coffee types I wouldn't try otherwise.


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love my keurig! I recently discovered I can use it to make my instant oatmeal too :-D
Oh yes! You can also make Ramen pretty easily! I was too lazy to go to the dining hall for dinner one night, so I just figured I would try it, and it worked.

My parents are currently borrowing my Keurig since I couldn't bring it with me this semester, and the last time I talked to my mom she asked if it would be okay if she just bought me a new one for Christmas. I thought she broke it and wanted to replace it. Nope, she just doesn't want to give my Keurig back! She likes having it for during the day and the regular coffee pot for mornings.


----------



## KNJScorpio (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarasbeautyblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh yes! You can also make Ramen pretty easily! I was too lazy to go to the dining hall for dinner one night, so I just figured I would try it, and it worked.

My parents are currently borrowing my Keurig since I couldn't bring it with me this semester, and the last time I talked to my mom she asked if it would be okay if she just bought me a new one for Christmas. I thought she broke it and wanted to replace it. Nope, she just doesn't want to give my Keurig back! She likes having it for during the day and the regular coffee pot for mornings.

Ha. that's funny. I love my Keurig and I totally don't blame her. I use mine everyday. Coffee, tea, hot water. Ugh, couldn't live without it. I would love to have some K-cups in my Birchbox, but I doubt they could do that since if you don't have one, it'd literally be completely useless.


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 4, 2013)

This month's sneak peek video is so polished and cute! Everything they showed looked interesting to me. I don't have any specific hopes at this point.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 4, 2013)

> I would love a box with just chocolate, candles and [coffee instead of] tea! Haha I dont know of anything like that though. I do wish that coffee lovers got a little more love in the sub world though. I have gotten a good share of tea in various boxes but I just cant get into it.Â  Sometimes l make it just to smell it though lol.


 Word! Bring on the coffee birchbox. It's how I get through my day!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 4, 2013)

We do cuisinart grind and brew, or grind plus french press, or in a pinch my CBTL (from coffee bean!) is at home this semester. It's great for espresso and also does coffees. Yay coffee!


----------



## LizGeary (Dec 4, 2013)

And tonight's sneak peek: another thing from the video!!!?!?! Lol


----------



## IMDawnP (Dec 4, 2013)

I have a truck. It isn't linked but I think this is the earliest I've ever seen it post.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 4, 2013)

> I have a truck. It isn't linked but I think this is the earliest I've ever seen it post.


 I saw that yesterday. I thought it was early.


----------



## LizGeary (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I saw that yesterday. I thought it was early.
Agreed! Super early this month! I'm really excited to get the shipping!! Also, I wish all the boxes would hurry up and show!! I've been stalking and refreshing everyday!


----------



## SamAsh (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm hoping to get a french press this Christmas and plan on exclusively using Stumptown coffee like a true snob!


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm hoping to get a french press this Christmas and plan on exclusively using Stumptown coffee like a true snob!
Stumptown is the best. We are trying to save money, right now, and I miss my Stumptown.


----------



## Snolili (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KNJScorpio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ha. that's funny. I love my Keurig and I totally don't blame her. I use mine everyday. Coffee, tea, hot water. Ugh, couldn't live without it. I would love to have some K-cups in my Birchbox, but I doubt they could do that since if you don't have one, it'd literally be completely useless.
Actually, you can just peel open the foil on the k-cups and use the grounds into your coffee pot or french press.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I use an airpress or a French press if I have time. we also have a hand crank cast iron coffee grinder in our apartment. it took soooo much time tinkering around to get the right calibration. if i'm not in the mood for oils, pour over is where its at.
Same here!  We use one of those all metal Starbucks french presses and a hand crank grinder. lol.  It is soooooo yummy.  I am all good with any kind of coffee though, whatever it takes to get your caffeine.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 4, 2013)

[@]LadyK[/@] I don't think I've asked you -- but how long were you with SBUX before you left? I'm really glad I still have access to mark outs and free drinks in my sneaky way.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@LadyK I don't think I've asked you -- but how long were you with SBUX before you left? I'm really glad I still have access to mark outs and free drinks in my sneaky way.
I was at Starbucks for 3 1/2 years and before that at Peets for about 3 1/2 years.  Somehow I have only worked at coffee shops and children's clothing stores.

I love SBUX for Pumpkin spice and flavored stuff but still get all my beans from Peets.  I miss smelling like coffee and vanilla (best perfume ever) but I don't miss getting up at 3:30, or the drive thru.  I do miss my markout.  I used to always keep a mug and pound of coffee in a bag for emergency X-mas gifts.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was at Starbucks for 3 1/2 years and before that at Peets for about 3 1/2 years.  Somehow I have only worked at coffee shops and children's clothing stores.

I love SBUX for Pumpkin spice and flavored stuff but still get all my beans from Peets.  I miss smelling like coffee and vanilla (best perfume ever) but I don't miss getting up at 3:30, or the drive thru.  I do miss my markout.  I used to always keep a mug and pound of coffee in a bag for emergency X-mas gifts.   
peets had the BEST hot chocolate. i remember once i had it and it was like...the flavor of milk chocolate ice cream but in hot coco form. i think i did a coco comparison of coffee bean and tea leaf, starbucks, and peets in one afternoon (so much sugar and dairy) and peets always won! Christmas Blend made the easiest holiday gift.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A coffee snob will tell you that you have to make your coffee in a french press with freshly ground beans.  At least that is what my coffee snob brother tells me!  

ETA: I love K-cups!  They are so easy and great!  
No way, pour over coffee is way better than a french press 





I am not a fan of k cups, though.  Such a waste of packaging!  Plus making coffee in a coffee maker takes what, 5 minutes?  I am not a fan of appliances simplifying things that don't really need it.  No judgement on anyone else, though, I just can't justify it myself.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A coffee snob will tell you that you have to make your coffee in a french press with freshly ground beans.  At least that is what my coffee snob brother tells me!  

ETA: I love K-cups!  They are so easy and great!  
No way, pour over coffee is way better than a french press 





I am not a fan of k cups, though.  Such a waste of packaging!  Plus making coffee in a coffee maker takes what, 5 minutes?  I am not a fan of appliances simplifying things that don't really need it.  No judgement on anyone else, though, I just can't justify it myself.

I am the same way about many things. BUT, for me, the Keurig is worth it. When I drink coffee, tea, etc. it's just me and I just want a cup at a time, and when I had a regular coffee pot, the rest always ended up getting stale and blah. 

I do buy some K-Cups for flavors and cocoa, teas, and for convenience, but for regular coffee I have one of the refillable cups, so I feel a little better about the waste.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 5, 2013)

> I am the same way about many things. BUT, for me, the Keurig is worth it. When I drink coffee, tea, etc. it's just me and I just want a cup at a time, and when I had a regular coffee pot, the rest always ended up getting stale and blah.Â  I do buy some K-Cups for flavors and cocoa, teas, and for convenience, but for regular coffee I have one of the refillable cups, so I feel a little better about the waste.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here! I just upgraded to the keurig vue too and the plastic cup portion is recyclable. And I have a refillable cup. I find it's a lot cheaper than the k/vue cups. And I love that I can buy loose tea and put it in the cup. I am the only one in my house who drinks coffee, so for me it makes sense.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am the same way about many things. BUT, for me, the Keurig is worth it. When I drink coffee, tea, etc. it's just me and I just want a cup at a time, and when I had a regular coffee pot, the rest always ended up getting stale and blah. 

I do buy some K-Cups for flavors and cocoa, teas, and for convenience, but for regular coffee I have one of the refillable cups, so I feel a little better about the waste.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Eh it's just not that hard for me to brew a single cup or two of coffee.  But to each her own  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am the same way about many things. BUT, for me, the Keurig is worth it. When I drink coffee, tea, etc. it's just me and I just want a cup at a time, and when I had a regular coffee pot, the rest always ended up getting stale and blah. 

I do buy some K-Cups for flavors and cocoa, teas, and for convenience, but for regular coffee I have one of the refillable cups, so I feel a little better about the waste.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Eh it's just not that hard for me to brew a single cup or two of coffee.  But to each her own  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My mom is like that...but I guess it's just my laziness because I was never good at making less than a full or half pot of coffee...could never get the amounts right and it would take more effort than I was willing to put into it...so then I would stop somewhere and just buy a cup of coffee. NO GOOD. I suppose it's good I live in a time of modern coffee conveniences!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No way, pour over coffee is way better than a french press 






I am not a fan of k cups, though.  Such a waste of packaging!  Plus making coffee in a coffee maker takes what, 5 minutes?  I am not a fan of appliances simplifying things that don't really need it.  No judgement on anyone else, though, I just can't justify it myself.
I've already stated my stance on pourover (I cheat and use a bullet blender to grind my beans instead of a real coffee grinder, but it's easy and okay to go in the dishwasher, so there we go), but I just remembered something about one of the bosses at work:  He makes a point of filling his cup with hot water for a minute or two before making his coffee.  We have a Keurig.  The coffee is crap compared to the stuff I get (either Stumptown -- preferably Hair Bender -- or Trader Joe's fair trade French roast, depending on how long it's been since I've bought coffee and whether I'm in the emergency stash or not).  There's no point in using a coffee snob method of preparing your cup when you're using Donut House K-cups.  

(Yes, I drink the K-cup coffee at work even though it's crappy because I am a native Portlander, third or fourth generation Pacific Northwesterner, and the daughter and granddaughter of timber cutters.  I am required at the genetic level to drink coffee.  My budget prefers that I drink *free* coffee whenever possible, and the K-cups at work fit that bill.  At least the guy who orders the coffee likes the same kind as me, so I am assured that I *will* get the least-not-great variety possible:  Coffee People Black Tiger.  Coffee People is a dearly departed PDX espresso chain from the late '80s/early '90s.  I think there's still *one* location left at the airport.  That was my default coffee place when I was still living at home and going to college before I moved to Seattle.)

(Oh, and electric kettle all the way!  Mine is a Bodum Curl.  Its design was based on a CURLING STONE.  I had a bit of an obsession with curling at the time, but I didn't notice the name and the resemblance until much later when a friend commented on it.  Total coincidence.  I will be very, very sad when it decides it is done heating water for me.)


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm on the Keurig train- mostly because my office has one.  My old office had one and they'd buy the cups for us which was awesome.. they had a French Roast that I would drink with my own creamer.  Now I use a refillable Keurig container and use my Starbucks coffee or coffee that I get from a local (TN, not IL) roastery.  I use the Keurig because the coffee that the engineers make is terrible.. and I mean.. TERRIBLE.  Half of the time it's like water sprinkled with coffee and the other times it's like tar.  Don't get me wrong, I want my coffee to taste like coffee and I'm down with espresso roasts, but dayum.  I also have a Nespresso that I got for Christmas last year but I'm stumped about what to do with it.. I don't regularly do shots of espresso and I know espresso turns quickly.  But it sits on my counter and makes me feel like a true millennial who makes a large amount of money (hah.  my empty bank account laughs furiously.).


----------



## SamAsh (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Stumptown is the best. We are trying to save money, right now, and I miss my Stumptown.

Yes! I didn't get hooked on it til earlier this year. And I feel spoiled/lucky that I can get it on my university campus.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 5, 2013)

> I'm on the Keurig train- mostly because my office has one. Â My old office had one and they'd buy the cups for us which was awesome.. they had a French Roast that I would drink with my own creamer. Â Now I use a refillable Keurig container and use my Starbucks coffee or coffee that I get from a local (TN, not IL) roastery. Â I use the Keurig because the coffee that the engineers make is terrible.. and I mean.. TERRIBLE. Â Half of the time it's like water sprinkled with coffee and the other times it's like tar. Â Don't get me wrong, I want my coffee to taste like coffee and I'm down with espresso roasts, but dayum. Â I also have a Nespresso that I got for Christmas last year but I'm stumped about what to do with it.. I don't regularly do shots of espresso and I know espresso turns quickly. Â But it sits on my counter and makes me feel like a true millennial who makes a large amount of money (hah. Â my empty bank account laughs furiously.).


 Ha! Right?!...I had the Nespresso, too, and was completely underwhelmed by it, but, then again, I'm not a coffee drinker. *runs far away and hides*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag (Dec 5, 2013)

> I'm on the Keurig train- mostly because my office has one. Â My old office had one and they'd buy the cups for us which was awesome.. they had a French Roast that I would drink with my own creamer. Â Now I use a refillable Keurig container and use my Starbucks coffee or coffee that I get from a local (TN, not IL) roastery. Â I use the Keurig because the coffee that the engineers make is terrible.. and I mean.. TERRIBLE. Â Half of the time it's like water sprinkled with coffee and the other times it's like tar. Â Don't get me wrong, I want my coffee to taste like coffee and I'm down with espresso roasts, but dayum. Â I also have a Nespresso that I got for Christmas last year but I'm stumped about what to do with it.. I don't regularly do shots of espresso and I know espresso turns quickly. Â But it sits on my counter and makes me feel like a true millennial who makes a large amount of money (hah. Â my empty bank account laughs furiously.).


 LOL @ true millennial who makes a large amount of money - I think there are very few of those people out there. I wanted to get an espresso machine for the BF but besides them being expensive and I would probably only use the frother to make tea lattes, he started having acid reflux issues which caffeine and coffee specifically would trigger.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 5, 2013)

The best part about nespresso machines is that those little pods are SOOOOOO PRETTTTTTTY when on display at Crate and Barrel. Even though my boyfriend and i are the type to drink espresso shots or very much so espresso based drinks (cortado, Cuban, teardrop) I don't think I'd want an espresso machine at home. Oh unless I'm hella fancy and rich in the future and can have a bomb ass machine with a built in water system. For now, I think we'll just keep diving into the world of brewing equipment. I'm looking at you, coffee siphon.



> I'm on the Keurig train- mostly because my office has one. Â My old office had one and they'd buy the cups for us which was awesome.. they had a French Roast that I would drink with my own creamer. Â Now I use a refillable Keurig container and use my Starbucks coffee or coffee that I get from a local (TN, not IL) roastery. Â I use the Keurig because the coffee that the engineers make is terrible.. and I mean.. TERRIBLE. Â Half of the time it's like water sprinkled with coffee and the other times it's like tar. Â Don't get me wrong, I want my coffee to taste like coffee and I'm down with espresso roasts, but dayum. Â I also have a Nespresso that I got for Christmas last year but I'm stumped about what to do with it.. I don't regularly do shots of espresso and I know espresso turns quickly. Â But it sits on my counter and makes me feel like a true millennial who makes a large amount of money (hah. Â my empty bank account laughs furiously.).


----------



## AshleyK (Dec 5, 2013)

I got a Keurig for myself



 for my birthday in September and I use it almost every day! I take the coffee with me while I walk/metro to work.

Also OT, but did anyone else get the Cynthia Rowley palette collection? I am having mixed feelings about it and wanted to see if anyone else is having the same problems as me.. I'm thinking about calling BB and talking to them about it.


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 5, 2013)

We're up to 44 box pages now, all 404'ing of course. For future reference...

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb1
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb2
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb3
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb4
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb5
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb6
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb7
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb8
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb9
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb10
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb11
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb12
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb13
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb14
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb15
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb16
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb17
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb18
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb19
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb20
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb21
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb22
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb23
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb24
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb25
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb26
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb27
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb28
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb29
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb30
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb31
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb32
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb33
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb34
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb35
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb36
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb37
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb38
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb39
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb40
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb41
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb42
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb43
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb44


----------



## jennm149 (Dec 5, 2013)

We have a Keurig and use "K-cups" from San Francisco Coffee Co. They have a plastic ring around the top with a foil cover, but the bottom of the cup is a papery filter, instead of a big piece of plastic. It seems less wasteful somehow. The Keurig resolved the "who's turn is it to clean the coffee pot" issues we used to have. The coffee may not be as good as freshly roasted and ground beans carefully prepared by pour over, it beats the 2pm cup of coffee made at 6:30 am heated up in the microwave. When someone invents a french press with a bottom that drops out for easy cleaning, I'll be all over that. In other news, no clicky trucks yet. But I am neither surprised nor disappointed by that. Still very early.


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 5, 2013)

> I got a Keurig for myself :clap Â for my birthday in September and I use it almost every day! I take the coffee with me while I walk/metro to work. Also OT, but did anyone else get the Cynthia Rowley palette collection? I am having mixed feelings about it and wanted to see if anyone else is having the same problems as me.. I'm thinking about calling BB and talking to them about it. :icon_sad:


 oh no!! What kind of issues?? I'm expecting an order with two of them today! I had planned on one as a birthday present for my lil sister. Eek.


----------



## AshleyK (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


oh no!! What kind of issues?? I'm expecting an order with two of them today! I had planned on one as a birthday present for my lil sister. Eek.
So, I like the eyeshadow palette, but the shadows are not really as pigmented as the videos/pictures led me to believe (except the dark brown).. I'm going to stick it out and see if it gets better.. Also, the eyeliner tip, after a couple of uses isnt really working, the ink only starts coming out of the tip like half a cm up it, so the application is not easy. I did really like it when it was fully working. But... I'm wondering if I just got a bad set? IDK. I really like the bag though? haha

I don't want to change anyone's opinion on it or lead anyone to think its a bad product and to not buy it, because I just don't know.. maybe my brushes aren't working well with the shadows?


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 5, 2013)

> So, I like the eyeshadow palette, but the shadows are not really as pigmented as the videos/pictures led me to believe (except the dark brown).. I'm going to stick it out and see if it gets better.. Also, the eyeliner tip, after a couple of uses isnt really working, the ink only starts coming out of the tip like half a cm up it, so the application is not easy. I did really like it when it was fully working. But... I'm wondering if I just got a bad set? IDK. I really like the bag though? haha I don't want to change anyone's opinion on it or lead anyone to think its a bad product and to not buy it, because I just don't know.. maybe my brushes aren't working well with the shadows?


 I only ordered the eyeshadows. But, That's a bummer, especially for the price.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 5, 2013)

Since I have bronchitis can I have my Birchbox early? I won't even tell anyone. &gt;_&gt;


----------



## AshleyK (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I only ordered the eyeshadows. But, That's a bummer, especially for the price.
Yeah, I'm planning on calling them and seeing what we can work out.


----------



## camel11 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *AshleyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got a Keurig for myself



 for my birthday in September and I use it almost every day! I take the coffee with me while I walk/metro to work.

Also OT, but did anyone else get the Cynthia Rowley palette collection? I am having mixed feelings about it and wanted to see if anyone else is having the same problems as me.. I'm thinking about calling BB and talking to them about it.






I feel you about the CR palette. I think the darker colors wear well-- I usuall have creasing. But for the price point, the pigmentation is TERRIBLE. The lighter colors hardly layer over the darker. Perhaps they're too soft? Idk, it's such a pretty palette all around, but I agree it's disappointing.


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

We have a Keurig and use "K-cups" from San Francisco Coffee Co. They have a plastic ring around the top with a foil cover, but the bottom of the cup is a papery filter, instead of a big piece of plastic. It seems less wasteful somehow.

The Keurig resolved the "who's turn is it to clean the coffee pot" issues we used to have. The coffee may not be as good as freshly roasted and ground beans carefully prepared by pour over, it beats the 2pm cup of coffee made at 6:30 am heated up in the microwave. When someone invents a french press with a bottom that drops out for easy cleaning, I'll be all over that.

In other news, no clicky trucks yet. But I am neither surprised nor disappointed by that. Still very early.
I _thin__k_ that Keurig is transitioning to those paper cups for all brands, or at least more brands are using them.

I got my mom one for Christmas with a 50% code someone in the Bzzagent thread was kind enough to give me, but it makes sense for her. She drinks one cup only, only on Saturday and Sunday.  She usually goes out and buys one or hopes that I drop by and make her a pot.  

We do the coffee cleaning dance.  Rather than cleaning a device, we get out other coffee devices.  My boyfriend has pulled out the percolator from the cupboard and made coffee because he didn't want to clean either press or the pot.


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 5, 2013)

I am really appreciating the coffee discussion, even if it is off topic, because I just came back from my mom's place, and she has a Keurig. I had always thought they were stupid, until I started using hers. She has pods and a thingy that she puts ground coffee into, and it is just so easy and tidy. I am mulling over getting one, eventually, or perhaps a Nespresso or whatever, instead. I am doing french press, right now, and it is neither delicious, nor tidy. My mom's Keurig pods taste better than the coffee I am grinding myself.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ha! Right?!...I had the Nespresso, too, and was completely underwhelmed by it, but, then again, I'm not a coffee drinker. *runs far away and hides*






It's alright.. I guess it does it's job?  I dunno.  Maybe I'll get a refillable thing for it and enjoy it more?

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


LOL @ true millennial who makes a large amount of money - I think there are very few of those people out there.

I wanted to get an espresso machine for the BF but besides them being expensive and I would probably only use the frother to make tea lattes, he started having acid reflux issues which caffeine and coffee specifically would trigger.

Bahaha all of my friends who actually make a lot of money are in consulting.  The rest of us (even my Ivy Leaguer friends) are all poor, broke, and amazingly in debt.

Acid reflux is the WORST.  I took Omeprazole forever for it- but then I just quit doing massive amounts of lactose and we're good to go.  I can't say no to a good piece of cheese though, but I do know the repercussions.

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The best part about nespresso machines is that those little pods are SOOOOOO PRETTTTTTTY when on display at Crate and Barrel.

Even though my boyfriend and i are the type to drink espresso shots or very much so espresso based drinks (cortado, Cuban, teardrop) I don't think I'd want an espresso machine at home. Oh unless I'm hella fancy and rich in the future and can have a bomb ass machine with a built in water system.

For now, I think we'll just keep diving into the world of brewing equipment. I'm looking at you, coffee siphon.

The pods are GORGEOUS.  Unfortunately they don't taste really good.. oh well?  I could do espresso based drinks if I actually took the time to make coffee at home, but I don't.. I just.. don't..  I love the built in water system idea.  That would be badass.

I'm really interested in this whole pourover idea.. but I'm not buying ANYTHING as far as kitchen things are concerned - at least until my homebrewing set is complete.  Gotta get those batches of beer all around!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 5, 2013)

[@]elizabethrose[/@] you just need #2 paper cone filters, a cone, and a kettle or other method of hot water. I hate ceramic cones. But overall an inexpensive way for good coffee! http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0014CVEH6/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1386264705&amp;sr=8-2&amp;pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@elizabethrose you just need #2 paper cone filters, a cone, and a kettle or other method of hot water.

I hate ceramic cones. But overall an inexpensive way for good coffee!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0014CVEH6/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1386264705&amp;sr=8-2&amp;pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70

Awesome!  Maybe I'll treat myself to this.. we have hot water that comes from our water fountain at work (which is awesome.. a perpetual line of boiling water next to the ice cold water.  brilliant.).

The Keurig gets annoying and cleaning out my little thing is difficult without getting grounds all up in the sink.

They do pourover at Intelligentsia- but everything's always so crowded I tend to not hang out there.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 5, 2013)

But intelligentsia is SO GOOD


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 5, 2013)

And so amazingly stressful 



  I should try to go to one of the neighborhood ones.


----------



## barbyechick (Dec 5, 2013)

All this coffee and tea talk, glad to see the power of caffeine lol. I've got say I can't think of a coffee shop I've been to other than the obvious two chains that aren't pour over and also aren't Sightglass/BlueBottle/Intelligencia/Ritual, I guess that's what happens when you live in a hipster area lol

The December sneak peaks so far are all nice but not the luxurious fun box I was hoping for. I was really wanting a more festive looking box, but they may be so anyway, we haven't seen everything! A lot of useful winter products though, will be nice to have


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh man, if this turns into a homebrewing discussion I'll have enough to say to keep us off topic until January  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  We brew quite a bit, have been doing all-grain mashes for 3 years now.  Most of our equipment is home-rigged though, nothing fancy.  We go to a monthly public brew-out every so often and marvel at some of the equipment, but then again a lot of those guys are doing it alone.  Much cheaper with two sets of hands!

I did get my honey a HopRocket (http://www.blichmannengineering.com/products/hoprocket%E2%84%A2) for Christmas, with his love of the cheap and homemade he would never drop the money for something we would only use for 2 IPAs a year.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh man, if this turns into a homebrewing discussion I'll have enough to say to keep us off topic until January  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  We brew quite a bit, have been doing all-grain mashes for 3 years now.  Most of our equipment is home-rigged though, nothing fancy.  We go to a monthly public brew-out every so often and marvel at some of the equipment, but then again a lot of those guys are doing it alone.  Much cheaper with two sets of hands!

I did get my honey a HopRocket (http://www.blichmannengineering.com/products/hoprocket%E2%84%A2) for Christmas, with his love of the cheap and homemade he would never drop the money for something we would only use for 2 IPAs a year.
This makes me happy! We have been brewing for almost 10 years and have totally scavenged most of our supplies. The huge "pot" we use for boiling (on a turkey frying burner in the yard, naturally) is a keg we got from a brewery that was closing and sawed the top off of, it's awesome and huge and was free (and perhaps most importantly, took us to 10 gallon batches)! Everything else is about that same level of homemade and the beer is delicious.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh man, if this turns into a homebrewing discussion I'll have enough to say to keep us off topic until January  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  We brew quite a bit, have been doing all-grain mashes for 3 years now.  Most of our equipment is home-rigged though, nothing fancy.  We go to a monthly public brew-out every so often and marvel at some of the equipment, but then again a lot of those guys are doing it alone.  Much cheaper with two sets of hands!

I did get my honey a HopRocket (http://www.blichmannengineering.com/products/hoprocket%E2%84%A2) for Christmas, with his love of the cheap and homemade he would never drop the money for something we would only use for 2 IPAs a year.

THAT'S SO COOL.  *currently beer nerding out*  I want one.  I don't even have a boil in bag to do all-grain but I want this.  I don't have the strength to do a mash- or the space to set up a mash tun but boil in bag works pretty well for my little 5 gallon set up.  I still need to get a carboy for secondary and make some wort chillers.  I spend a lot of time at breweries (yay Chicago small breweries) and their equipment is always soooo pretty and my little bottling bucket and primary buckets are just a little sad looking with my spray bottle of sanitizer.  Ah well!  Maybe one day I'll move out of my kitchen and brew big batches.

Question- how do you all chill your wort?  And do you know of any ways to do it with a copper wort chiller without wasting all the water in the world?  And what do you do with your grain when you're done?  It seems silly to throw it out when something somewhere could eat it but I wouldn't even know where to start.

To be on topic: I'm pleasantly excited about this month's BB.  Ipsy's a little eh for me this month- I always enjoy getting them even if the products aren't used 100% of the time.  I like using the samples from BB to look for HG products and Ipsy can just supplement my love for red lipsticks forever.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This makes me happy! We have been brewing for almost 10 years and have totally scavenged most of our supplies. The huge "pot" we use for boiling (on a turkey frying burner in the yard, naturally) is a keg we got from a brewery that was closing and sawed the top off of, it's awesome and huge and was free (and perhaps most importantly, took us to 10 gallon batches)! Everything else is about that same level of homemade and the beer is delicious.






That's awesome.  I got my pot for Christmas (my dad, the brewer, was smart enough to get me one that will fit on my stove.. I was 98% certain I was getting a turkey fryer.)- I've been brewing with friends enough times to hold my own, but I'm excited to actually control a batch and be the brewer instead of the assistant.  I love the homemade things though!!  I want to know all your secrets


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
THAT'S SO COOL.  *currently beer nerding out*  I want one.  I don't even have a boil in bag to do all-grain but I want this.  I don't have the strength to do a mash- or the space to set up a mash tun but boil in bag works pretty well for my little 5 gallon set up.  I still need to get a carboy for secondary and make some wort chillers.  I spend a lot of time at breweries (yay Chicago small breweries) and their equipment is always soooo pretty and my little bottling bucket and primary buckets are just a little sad looking with my spray bottle of sanitizer.  Ah well!  Maybe one day I'll move out of my kitchen and brew big batches.

Question- how do you all chill your wort?  And do you know of any ways to do it with a copper wort chiller without wasting all the water in the world?  And what do you do with your grain when you're done?  It seems silly to throw it out when something somewhere could eat it but I wouldn't even know where to start.

To be on topic: I'm pleasantly excited about this month's BB.  Ipsy's a little eh for me this month- I always enjoy getting them even if the products aren't used 100% of the time.  I like using the samples from BB to look for HG products and Ipsy can just supplement my love for red lipsticks forever.
Why yes, yes I do! We actually use a homemade copper immersion chiller but instead of hooking it up to the hose and discarding the 'out' water, we use a pond pump in a styrofoam cooler full of ice and a bit of water.  We put the water from the 'out' side back in the cooler and the pump draws in ice cold water.  It works pretty well.  Seasoned brewers give us crazy looks when they watch us do it but can't deny that it gets the temperature down quick (cold break, which is good for dropping some of the yucky proteins out).

On topic: finally ate my one bite of pretzel today.  I have to say, it was really good.  I wish they gave us a whole pretzel.  Companies need to do research on how people respond to samples.  2 cents of product more would have probably given me a much better first impression.


----------



## easybreezy (Dec 5, 2013)

Ooo, it is exciting to see so many tea/coffee/beer brewers on here!


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Why yes, yes I do! We actually use a homemade copper immersion chiller but instead of hooking it up to the hose and discarding the 'out' water, we use a pond pump in a styrofoam cooler full of ice and a bit of water.  We put the water from the 'out' side back in the cooler and the pump draws in ice cold water.  It works pretty well.  Seasoned brewers give us crazy looks when they watch us do it but can't deny that it gets the temperature down quick (cold break, which is good for dropping some of the yucky proteins out).

On topic: finally ate my one bite of pretzel today.  I have to say, it was really good.  I wish they gave us a whole pretzel.  Companies need to do research on how people respond to samples.  2 cents of product more would have probably given me a much better first impression.

That's brilliant- I was thinking about making two immersion chillers and sticking one in an ice bath and the other would go into the wort to move things quicker, but to actually use ice water is super smart.  I'm just so antsy to get going!  But I don't even know what my first batch would be.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

But intelligentsia is SO GOOD
One of my very good friends worked there up until very recently!  All of her barista friends were always in awe, haha because it is so revered among coffee shops and snobs.  She is so good at pouring the latte designs, though, and can do really hilarious ones (scorpions, etc).


----------



## gemstone (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This makes me happy! We have been brewing for almost 10 years and have totally scavenged most of our supplies. The huge "pot" we use for boiling (on a turkey frying burner in the yard, naturally) is a keg we got from a brewery that was closing and sawed the top off of, it's awesome and huge and was free (and perhaps most importantly, took us to 10 gallon batches)! Everything else is about that same level of homemade and the beer is delicious.





This is what my roommates have!  Also, our friend grows all their hops down the street!

I am relieved that they finally found a good use for all the spent, grain though.  I can only use so much to make bread, but our other friend runs a community garden and she feeds it to the chickens.

ETA: also we have a pretty substantial backyard, despite living in the city, so they just use the hose out back.  Kind of a relief tbh because everything is so covered in sugar basically when it's done.


----------



## tasertag (Dec 5, 2013)

> It's alright.. I guess it does it's job? Â I dunno. Â Maybe I'll get a refillable thing for it and enjoy it more? Bahaha all of my friends who actually make a lot of money are in consulting. Â The rest of us (even my Ivy Leaguer friends) are all poor, broke, and amazingly in debt. Acid reflux is the WORST. Â I took Omeprazole forever for it- but then I just quit doing massive amounts of lactose and we're good to go. Â I can't say no to a good piece of cheese though, but I do know the repercussions. The pods are GORGEOUS. Â Unfortunately they don't taste really good.. oh well? Â I could do espresso based drinks if I actually took the time to make coffee at home, but I don't.. I just.. don't.. Â I love the built in water system idea. Â That would be badass. I'm really interested in this whole pourover idea.. but I'm not buying ANYTHING as far as kitchen things are concerned - at least until my homebrewing set is complete. Â Gotta get those batches of beer all around!


 He's taking omeprazole too (4months now?) but caffeine seems to be the only trigger. Not even spicy foods. Interesting about the lactose..I'll ask if he feels any effects from dairy. It's just sad because he loves coffee.


----------



## tasertag (Dec 5, 2013)

Speaking of home brews..the BF and I tried a mr beer kit last year. It came out WAY too carbonated for some reason. And we thought that we put in the right amount of sugar. So much carbonation that it makes us burp every sip!! I think when we buy a house, I'll try more elaborate recipes but we just don't have space now.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is what my roommates have!  Also, our friend grows all their hops down the street!

I am relieved that they finally found a good use for all the spent, grain though.  I can only use so much to make bread, but our other friend runs a community garden and she feeds it to the chickens.

ETA: also we have a pretty substantial backyard, despite living in the city, so they just use the hose out back.  Kind of a relief tbh because everything is so covered in sugar basically when it's done.
We've also made dog cookies with the grain (these make cute random gifts for dog people too, bonus!) and use it for compost (though you have to be careful about putting too much in at once or it throws everything off and makes it really stinky and less productive).

We also use the hose method for cooling and water the yard with the runoff but I like that pond pump idea from a few posts ago!


----------



## jetsetjournalst (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And so amazingly stressful 



  I should try to go to one of the neighborhood ones.
I've only ever gone to the Intelligentsia on Broadway in Lakeview. It can get busy, but the set up is decent and I've always been able to snag a table.


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's brilliant- I was thinking about making two immersion chillers and sticking one in an ice bath and the other would go into the wort to move things quicker, but to actually use ice water is super smart.  I'm just so antsy to get going!  But I don't even know what my first batch would be.
If you like dark beers, I suggest porters especially as good early batches.  This sounds kind of awful to say, but you can hide a lot in a porter.  Strong roasted malt flavors cover any off flavors and because they aren't hop heavy the timing of hop additions are less to worry about.  Beers like say, a clean lager, are much more difficult to perfect because there is no malt to hide behind and things like timing and temperature become essential.

Radical Brewing (http://www.amazon.com/Radical-Brewing-Recipes-World-Altering-Meditations/dp/0937381837/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1386278089&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=radical+brewing) is a great book, it has a lot of recipes as well as information on ingredients and how they work to start altering/designing recipes.  http://beercalculus.hopville.com/  is where we do our calculations.http://hopville.com/users/15724/recipes &lt;--here are some of our recipes     /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Does anyone remember that Back to Basics beer shampoo?  I remember using it as a tween in the 90's and thinking I was soooooo subversive.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We've also made dog cookies with the grain (these make cute random gifts for dog people too, bonus!) and use it for compost (though you have to be careful about putting too much in at once or it throws everything off and makes it really stinky and less productive).

We also use the hose method for cooling and water the yard with the runoff but I like that pond pump idea from a few posts ago!
We can't have compost, unfortunately, because of the rats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I looked into making one that was secured, but if they can eat a hole through the metal can our neighbors have, there is no hope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fitzy44 (Dec 5, 2013)

Can we please keep this on topic? I come to this thread for Birchbox news and spoilers, and I don't want to spend 20 minutes sifting through posts about coffee, homebrewing, etc. Thank you so much! :icon_conf


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 5, 2013)

@tasertag yeah- that's weird!  Mine tends to be spicy food, lots of dairy/lactose, the typical things.  If caffeine did it I'd be a goner- it's my lifeline.  Also look into doing something like Acidophilus- as a person with all sorts of digestive issues forever I started taking that and eating more yogurt that has live cultures and it helped a lot.  I don't like yogurt though, so it didn't last long.  But acidophilus pills work really well.  I just went off of Omeprazole a few months ago and quit eating meat and large amounts of dairy and I've been happy.  I can slowly add some of these things to my diet but not in mass quantities.  Also don't eat before you lay down- just asking for massive amounts of heartburn and acid reflux.  Good luck!  It's a pain to try to figure out.. I just took things out of my diet and slowly added them back until I could figure out what was doing it- same with migraines.  (I miss you red wine, but not that much.)

Mr. Beer tends to get overcarbonated because it doesn't sit long enough or there's too much sugar (same for all beer that gets overcarbonated) 




 Gotta give the yeast some time to break down all those sugars or they'll stay super active!


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fitzy44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can we please keep this on topic? I come to this thread for Birchbox news and spoilers, and I don't want to spend 20 minutes sifting through posts about coffee, homebrewing, etc. Thank you so much!





Whoops!  I'm sorry- and you're right!  Should try to stay on topic


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 5, 2013)

General chitchat is pretty common each month before boxes ship... tea is on topic since it is something birchbox sends!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Can we please keep this on topic? I come to this thread for Birchbox news and spoilers, and I don't want to spend 20 minutes sifting through posts about coffee, homebrewing, etc. Thank you so much! :icon_conf


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fitzy44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can we please keep this on topic? I come to this thread for Birchbox news and spoilers, and I don't want to spend 20 minutes sifting through posts about coffee, homebrewing, etc. Thank you so much!




Sorry!  I think the early month lull before boxes start coming in sends us all off into tangents!


----------



## jennm149 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fitzy44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Can we please keep this on topic? I come to this thread for Birchbox news and spoilers, and I don't want to spend 20 minutes sifting through posts about coffee, homebrewing, etc. Thank you so much!




This pretty much happens every month.  There's just really nothing much to talk about until people's boxes start shipping, the box pages load, etc.


----------



## LizGeary (Dec 5, 2013)

Boxes are showing up!!!! For those ladies who wanna stalk!


----------



## natashaia (Dec 5, 2013)

Completely off topic, but I bought an amika blow dryer on Black Friday because it was 25 percent off and they send 4 deluxe samples! I got their hair spray, dry shampoo, blow out spray, an one other item I can't remember. It was so nice!


----------



## angienharry (Dec 5, 2013)

> Completely off topic, but I bought an amika blow dryer on Black Friday because it was 25 percent off and they send 4 deluxe samples! I got their hair spray, dry shampoo, blow out spray, an one other item I can't remember. It was so nice!


 Nice! I love amikas stuff. If I may ask.... How much was the dryer after the discount. I'm in the market for a new blow dryer for when I straighten my hair.


----------



## jocedun (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Boxes are showing up!!!! For those ladies who wanna stalk!
Ohhhhh lovely! Thanks for the heads up!

After browsing some of the boxes, I'm really excited to find out which box I'm getting. I'm not sure this month's box will be as great as November, but I'd be pretty happy with most of these variations. I'm especially crossing my fingers for some actual makeup, like a mascara or the Laqa lip crayon. However, I'm really weary of some of the 'extras' this month. Twistbands? Eeeek, no thank you. Tiny half mint pretzel? Eeeeek, noooo. Of course, I love myself some chocolate so I won't turn down the Chuao, but hopefully all the other extras will say far away from my box!


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 5, 2013)

Is there a time limit on reviewing boxes for points? Does anyone know?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 5, 2013)

> Is there a time limit on reviewing boxes for points? Does anyone know?


 You can do reviews until your next box posts on your box page.


----------



## Superfish19 (Dec 5, 2013)

I think you have until the next box posts to do reviews. But I could be wrong. I did some reviews today and it worked.


----------



## natashaia (Dec 5, 2013)

> Nice! I love amikas stuff. If I may ask.... How much was the dryer after the discount. I'm in the market for a new blow dryer for when I straighten my hair.


 It was 150 after the discount. Kind of steep I know. But beautybrands.com sells Amika dryers for a lot cheaper and they always have some sort of promotion.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Dec 5, 2013)

The pages are starting to load!  Yaaaaay!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb1


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The pages are starting to load!  Yaaaaay!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb1
!!!! here comes my next distraction to studying!


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Dec 5, 2013)

55 variations so far, looks like there is still a lot more updating to do!  Based on what I see so far box 26 looks the best to me, but there are a lot of decent combinations out there that I wouldn't mind receiving.  I wish there was more facial treatment like the WEI masks they sent last month.  I had such box envy over those, but I snagged the $10 deal at Sephora (wish I got twoI), Origins Charcoal, and some Boscia so now I have several masks to keep me busy for awhile.  I love BB!  I can't wait until next week!!


----------



## KayEss (Dec 5, 2013)

I know what I am going to be doing when I get home from class tonight!!!


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 5, 2013)

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Kristen121 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kennelly1017* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The pages are starting to load!  Yaaaaay!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb1
Oh no, there's goes my plans for going to bed at a decent time tonight!


----------



## LizGeary (Dec 5, 2013)

I love being able to rule out boxes because they have products I already got. On that note, I was able to rule alot out this month because of the BeeKind Lotion. I actually didn't like it at all and ended up giving it to a friend. It looks like the are sampling it in quite a few boxes this month. 

Boxes I Love: 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb29

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb11

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb15
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb21
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb67


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 5, 2013)

Is anyone else wondering if those Emily Fortune cookies are still just hanging around from last year? I really hope they got fresh ones...


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love being able to rule out boxes because they have products I already got. On that note, I was able to rule alot out this month because of the BeeKind Lotion. I actually didn't like it at all and ended up giving it to a friend. It looks like the are sampling it in quite a few boxes this month. 

Boxes I Love: 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb29

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb11

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb15
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb21
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb67
 
My husband got the lip treatment (the one in box 29) in his December box and it is TINY


----------



## LizGeary (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone else wondering if those Emily Fortune cookies are still just hanging around from last year? I really hope they got fresh ones... 




I was just thinking the same thing! Gosh I really hope I dont get a lame fortune cookie.. or a tiny pretzel for that matter. What I really wish they'd send is some eye shadow!


----------



## cbs73 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jetsetjournalst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've only ever gone to the Intelligentsia on Broadway in Lakeview. It can get busy, but the set up is decent and I've always been able to snag a table. 
That's the one I used to go to when I lived up in that neck of the woods!  Loved that place!  Miss it terribly now that I am down in River North/West Loop/Wherever I am depending on which way I leave my building!


----------



## starshine5656 (Dec 5, 2013)

hello beauties how do I find the box variations from my phone? I've had so much fun trying to get things to load since ny computer was stolen after a fire thanks for your help!!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 5, 2013)

I have a hand cream from Camille Beckman and I really like it! I wouldn't have an issue with getting that in my box. There isn't really any one box jumping out at me. I would be happy to get the Camille Beckman lotion, a lippie, and a treat.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cbs73 (Dec 5, 2013)

Holy Shnikes!  I've found that 86 box variations are loading!  Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Holy Shnikes!  I've found that 86 box variations are loading!  Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?




0_0 i wonder if they got a lot of people signing up for gift subs?


----------



## lovepink (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  0_0 i wonder if they got a lot of people signing up for gift subs?
I am sure they did especially since they did that gift a sub get 100 points. I gifted 2 people subs and was sad I did not have 3 more people who I could gift it to!


----------



## Sashatiara (Dec 5, 2013)

When I go into the Birchbox App there are products that are labeled Box History but I have never received them before. Could they be from the December box?


----------



## LizGeary (Dec 5, 2013)

On



> hello beauties how do I find the box variations from my phone? I've had so much fun trying to get things to load since ny computer was stolen after a fire thanks for your help!!


 on page 14 there is a list of all the links (most of them) you can just use those links to make life easier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LizGeary (Dec 5, 2013)

> On on page 14 there is a list of all the links (most of them) you can just use those links to make life easier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Sorry I meant pg 13


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sashatiara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When I go into the Birchbox App there are products that are labeled Box History but I have never received them before. Could they be from the December box?
yes!  That happened for my husbands December box - thanks for reminding me.


----------



## bubbalou33 (Dec 5, 2013)

> When I go into the Birchbox App there are products that are labeled Box History but I have never received them before. Could they be from the December box?


I believe so. For my gift sub no products showed in my box on the app but I figured out what I was receiving based on the products that were showing as box history


----------



## MsBLittleton (Dec 5, 2013)

> When I go into the Birchbox App there are products that are labeled Box History but I have never received them before. Could they be from the December box?


 yes yes yes .... Secret app spoilers!! I hAve products only from this months spoilers in my box history listings!!


----------



## Sashatiara (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MsBLittleton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


yes yes yes .... Secret app spoilers!! I hAve products only from this months spoilers in my box history listings!!
According to my Box History spoilers I am getting:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb10


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 5, 2013)

ahhhhh calling up my fiance and nagging him to redownload the birchbox app and look for me hahahah. they need to make a droid app!


----------



## sbeam36 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ahhhhh calling up my fiance and nagging him to redownload the birchbox app and look for me hahahah. they need to make a droid app!
Yes!! I wanna snoop on my box too! lol


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 5, 2013)

Can someone tell me where I go to review the things I got in my last box?  Noobcity over here.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Dec 5, 2013)

Looks like I am getting:

Box 1

bliss that's incredi-peel + fabulous foaming face wash (doesn't look like its loaded on the site yet)

Camille Beckman body butter

Miracle Skin Transformer

Laqa &amp; Co. Fat Lip Pencil (I have a bright pink one from a sample pack, hope this one is a shade I can wear out of the house)

Klorane Dry Shampoo with Nettle

Box 2

Kat Burki Signature Body Cream

Benta Berry G1 Exfoliating Facial Cleanser

Toni &amp; Guy Casual Sea Salt Texturizing Spray

Twistband Specialty Pack

Manna Kadar Cosmetics Sheer Glo Shimmer Lotion

Not bad, nice mix of luxury type products and every day use.  I'm happy.

Verdict:  I'm happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can someone tell me where I go to review the things I got in my last box?  Noobcity over here. 
@ewiggy  Go to the site, select box -&gt; women's box, scroll down and select the item you want to review, then on the product page click on write a review.


----------



## alpina0560 (Dec 6, 2013)

how are you guys seeing what you are getting on the app?


----------



## pvtfridays (Dec 6, 2013)

Still waiting for my box to show up!!


----------



## MsBLittleton (Dec 6, 2013)

LAQA Honest Co Twist Bands Beauty Protector detangle La FRESH wipes


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  how are you guys seeing what you are getting on the app?
that's what i'm wondering, my boy said all he saw was the pink box picture, not sure if he clicked on box history or not since he's more interested in his video games &gt;_&gt;


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm getting a decent box! Wild Honey Apothecary Honey Mud Chuao Camille Beckmann glycerine hand therapy Jour Lipgloss Hair spray from the spoiler video I'm curious what the honey mud stuff is... There's no picture or info on the bb page yet.


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 6, 2013)

> that's what i'm wondering, my boy said all he saw was the pink box picture, not sure if he clicked on box history or not since he's more interested in his video games &gt;_&gt;


 Mine is in the discover section. I just scrolled down until I saw some items labeled as past boxes that I hadn't gotten yet.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine is in the discover section. I just scrolled down until I saw some items labeled as past boxes that I hadn't gotten yet.
thank you! back to nagging ^___^


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 6, 2013)

Ah cool!  I think I'm getting the Lavender and Sage Hair Powder, Secret Agent Lip Gloss (BB is so intent on making me love lip glosses I swear.), Twistbands.. can't find the other two :/


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 6, 2013)

Oooooh, I LOVE my box!  I'm getting:

LAQA &amp; Co Fat Lip Pencil

Lulu Organics Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder

Grand Central Beauty SMART Skin Perfecting PolisherCamille Beckmann Glycerine Hand Therapy

Chuao Pod

I think this is the first time I've been SUPER excited about a subscription box, ever. I hope this is my actual box and this isn't a trick, lol.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 6, 2013)

Mine isn't showing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine isn't showing





You have to be on the App in the Discovery section.  If you scroll through you will see some products labeled as Box History.  If there is something with that label that you haven't received in a previous box then that's what is in your box for December.  On one of my accounts I had to scroll a bit to get to find any.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 6, 2013)

Ahhh why isn't there an android app! I want to see my boxes.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 6, 2013)

> Ahhh why isn't there an android app! I want to see my boxes.Â


 Yes...this!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 6, 2013)

Weird! Mine only has things I've either received in a previous box or an item I have purchased through the shop. I'll let this be a mystery.



> You have to be on the App in the Discovery section.Â  If you scroll through you will see some products labeled as Box History.Â  If there is something with that label that you haven't received in a previous box then that's what is in your box for December.Â  On one of my accounts I had to scroll a bit to get to find any.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Weird! Mine only has things I've either received in a previous box or an item I have purchased through the shop. I'll let this be a mystery.
It might not be just you. My fiance clicked on discovery in my account and all he saw was "recommended for you" items. I don't have a tracking # yet so I wouldn't be surprised if my account hasn't updated yet.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 6, 2013)

according to the app box history i'm getting:

the strikes mean i got the samples in a previous box. what am i getting this month? i want spoilers too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

100% pure body cream

number 4 super comb prep and protect

wild honey apothecary honey mud

ayres body butter

cargo blush

wei buffing beads

davines 3-step system

color club harlem lights polish

dr. brandt exfoliant

dr. jart ceramidin cream

airelle 

benefit skincare intro kit


----------



## alpina0560 (Dec 6, 2013)

After scrolling through for almost 10 mins on my main account, and taking out all possible dupes, all I could find that I am getting is:

Hayadi Pure Happy Smooth (had to google this since there is no BB page for it yet, seems to be a smoothing lotion for hair)

Arcona Magic White Ice


----------



## wadedl (Dec 6, 2013)

jouer lip gloss

cammile beckman glycerine hand therapy

estor set

pretzel

Number 5 Hairspray.

I remember when we used to be able to do this on the website. My eyes hurt from so much scrolling!


----------



## KayEss (Dec 6, 2013)

AHH! I found four items! Not sure if I am only getting four, if I am getting a repeat but different flavor (tea or chocopod), or if another product hasn't loaded yet: Willa Lavender Facial Towelettes Borghese Superioire State-of-the-Art Mascara Hair Rules Quench Conditioner Pura Botanica Botanic Bath Infusions I have never heard of the last three brands so I am kind of excited!


----------



## KayEss (Dec 6, 2013)

@sashatiara Thank you for letting us in on this!! I love early spoilers!


----------



## QueenJane (Dec 6, 2013)

Lots of scrolling reveals.... Box 1 Nelson J Argan oil 7 non foaming shampoo Salt of the earth aroma salt-white ginger Chocolate pod Arcona magic white ice Color club cocktail hour Box 2 Sumbody tinted lip balm Borghese splendore brightening makeup lait-Creme concentre Lulu organics hair powder Twistband Going to have to look some of these up. Hope it's accurate!


----------



## KayEss (Dec 6, 2013)

AHA! FOUND MY FIFTH ITEM! A fortune cookie! So happy with this box!!! (Can you tell how enthusiastic I am?)


----------



## KayEss (Dec 6, 2013)

Hmm...looks like those items are gone from my app now. Every "box history" item is truly in my box history. Interesting...did anyone else's disappear?


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Dec 6, 2013)

looks like i'll be getting:

secret agent beauty nourishing &amp; plumping lip gloss
SMART skin perfecting polisher
TOCCA crema de mano
lulu organics lavender + clary sage hair powder
twistband specialty pack

twistband specialty pack

toni &amp;guy casual sea salt spray

color club from the harlem lights collection

supersmile ultimate lip treatment

nuxe reve de miel facial cleansing and make-up removing gel

really sad i wont be getting a lippy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  but overall not bad &amp; only 1 dupe (the twistbands)

im actually pretty excited for the lip treatment, makeup removing gel, lip gloss &amp; the hand cream


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 6, 2013)

Not the best, but not exactly the worst BB's for me.. Main Account- Sarah Potempa Half Up Hayadi Pure Happy Smooth Embroylisse lait creme concentrate Jouer Moisturizing Lip Gloss Fatty Sundays Gourmet Pretzel Second Account: Camille Beckmann Glycerinr Hand Therapy Twistband Dr.Brandt BB Matte with Shinerase Super smile Ultimate Lip Treatment No.4 Non Aerosol Hairspray Errm, has anyone started a treade thread for this month yet? It may be time lol


----------



## cari12 (Dec 6, 2013)

I *think* these are my boxes! Very happy about all of them! My only dupes are the two twistbands :-D

Main Box


Bee Kind Body Lotion
Emilyâ€™s Fortune Cookies
Secret Agent Beauty Nourish &amp; Plumping Lip Gloss
Eslor Skincare System
Number 4 Hairspray

2nd Sub


Twistband
Hair Rules Wavy Mousse
Pura Botanica Bath Infusions
betty&amp;ko Betty Polish Sugar Scrub
Borghese Superiore Mascara

3rd Sub


Twistband
Toni &amp; Guy Casual Sea Salt Spray
Evologie Stay Clear Cream
Laqa &amp; Co Pencil
Embryolisse Cream
Harvey Prince Hello


----------



## KayEss (Dec 6, 2013)

> I *think* these are my boxes! Very happy about all of them! My only dupes are the two twistbands :-D Main Box
> Bee Kind Body Lotion
> Emilyâ€™s Fortune Cookies
> Secret Agent Beauty Nourish &amp; Plumping Lip Gloss
> ...


 Twistbands are great dupe items!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 6, 2013)

i don't need more hairspray bb! my hair is "Too short for a ponytail" and i have "black/ethnic/natural" hair. it doesn't move, lol. stop sending it to me birchbox b/c my post office won't let me send it in a trade!

i think i'm getting the:

mary loumanizer

camille beckman hand therapy

jouer lip gloss

chuao

number 4 hairspray -__-


----------



## cari12 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I *think* these are my boxes! Very happy about all of them! My only dupes are the two twistbands :-D

Main Box 
Bee Kind Body Lotion
Emilyâ€™s Fortune Cookies
Secret Agent Beauty Nourish &amp; Plumping Lip Gloss
Eslor Skincare System
Number 4 Hairspray
 2nd Sub 
Twistband
Hair Rules Wavy Mousse
Pura Botanica Bath Infusions
betty&amp;ko Betty Polish Sugar Scrub
Borghese Superiore Mascara
 3rd Sub 
Twistband
Toni &amp; Guy Casual Sea Salt Spray
Evologie Stay Clear Cream
Laqa &amp; Co Pencil
Embryolisse Cream
Harvey Prince Hello
 Twistbands are great dupe items! Indeed! I just got a couple in my Julep box too :-D Though I wouldn't have minded dupes of Chuao choco pods either. Haha!


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *UPDATED BOX LINKS UNDER SPOILER!*



Spoiler



https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb1
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb2
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb3
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb4
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb5
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb6
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb7
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb8
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb9
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb10
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb11
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb12
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb13
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb14
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb15
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb16
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb17
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb18
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb19
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb20
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb21
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb22
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb23
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb24
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb25
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb26
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb27
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb28
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb29
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb30
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb31
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb32
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb33
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb34
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb35
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb36
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb37
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb38
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb39
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb40
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb41
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb42
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb43
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb44
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb45
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb46
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb47
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb48
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb49
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb50
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb51
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb52
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb53
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb54
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb55
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb56
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb57
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb58
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb59
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb60
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb61
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb62
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb63
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb64
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb65
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb66
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb67
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb68
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb69
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb70
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb71
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb72
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb73
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb74
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb75
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb76
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb77
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb78
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb79
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb80
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb81
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb82
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb83
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb84
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb85
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb86


----------



## KayEss (Dec 6, 2013)

> i don't need more hairspray bb! my hair is "Too short for a ponytail" and i have "black/ethnic/natural" hair. it doesn't move, lol. stop sending it to me birchbox b/c my post office won't let me send it in a trade! i think i'm getting the: mary loumanizer camille beckman hand therapy jouer lip gloss chuao number 4 hairspray -__-


 I am pretty sure that in the video the hairspray wasn't the aerosol. Maybe your post office will let you trade it in this case?


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 6, 2013)

My most wanted items this month:

1. Jouer Lip Gloss

2. Tocca Hand Cream

3. Secret Agent Beauty Lip Gloss

3. Chuao 

If I get at least one in each box, I'll be happy. If I get more than 2 total, I'll be ecstatic.


----------



## adrienne27 (Dec 6, 2013)

Just checked the app for box history I haven't gotten... Looks like I will be receiving: 1. Fusion beauty lash fusion XL ( ugh) 2. Grand central beauty S.M.A.R.T. skin perfecting polisher 3. Toni &amp; Guy casual sea salt texturizing spray 4. Twistaband 5. Dr. Lipp nipple balm for lips I'm excited to try all but the mascara. Good month for me!


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 6, 2013)

> Just checked the app for box history I haven't gotten... Looks like I will be receiving: 1. Fusion beauty lash fusion XL ( ugh) 2. Grand central beauty S.M.A.R.T. skin perfecting polisher 3. Toni &amp; Guy casual sea salt texturizing spray 4. Twistaband 5. Dr. Lipp nipple balm for lips I'm excited to try all but the mascara. Good month for me!


 I got a sample of that mascara from a Hautelook beauty bag... I never tried it because it was completely dried up and chunky. :-( Hope yours from bb is better than the one I ended up with at least...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 6, 2013)

[@]KayEss[/@] we're box twinsies! Well, if this method is accurate, lol. I'm actually super-excited about the bath infusion!


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 6, 2013)

> I *think* these are my boxes! Very happy about all of them! My only dupes are the two twistbands :-D Main Box
> Bee Kind Body Lotion
> Emilyâ€™s Fortune Cookies
> Secret Agent Beauty Nourish &amp; Plumping Lip Gloss
> ...


 I "think" I'm getting the same 5 things in my box that you're getting on your main account. "For the first time in forever . . ." (Oh man, my kids have been singing Frozen songs all morning) I'm actually going to like/use every single thing in my box if this is indeed what I'm getting. Merry Christmas to me!!!


----------



## jocedun (Dec 6, 2013)

Ah, I love the person who discovered this glitch in the Birchbox app! After tons of scrolling, I was able to locate these items: 1) twistbands (yuck) 2) lavender towelettes (interested) 3) soak handmaid hand cream (meh) 4) hairspray (interested) I hope there is a 5th item that I just haven't been able to locate, especially since the twistbands should be considered a lifestyle extra or whatever. Maybe I'll go through the box pages again later.


----------



## had706 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yay - that's why I love this site there is always people smarter than me to figure out gliches like this! 




  Looks like I will be getting:

1. Ahmad teas - I actually love tea so excited for this

2. Harvey Prince Hello - usually don't like perfume so will have to see

3. Color Club nail polish - hopefully this is not the same color I traded for last month. lol

4. Embryolisse cream - interesting

5. Number 4 hairspray - probably up for trade as I don't use hairspray.

Overall I think it's a pretty good box for me!


----------



## ohdahlia (Dec 6, 2013)

I wish they had an Android app! I am so hoping for the lip pencil.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i don't need more hairspray bb! my hair is "Too short for a ponytail" and i have "black/ethnic/natural" hair. it doesn't move, lol. stop sending it to me birchbox b/c my post office won't let me send it in a trade!

i think i'm getting the:

mary loumanizer

camille beckman hand therapy

jouer lip gloss

chuao

number 4 hairspray -__-
The no. 4 hairspray is definitely non-aerosol, and can be sent via USPS!


----------



## misslaurelann (Dec 6, 2013)

I was able to find four of the items and then by going through all the boxes I figured out the fifth item.

I'm getting box 41:

Toni and guy sea salt spray

embryolisse 

color club cocktail hour

bee kind body lotion

kusmi detox tea

I wear my hair pin straight, so I doubt the sea salt spray will be something I want to use regularly. I'll still try it though. I already have some embryolisse that I was nervous to try, but now that I'm getting it again I might have to try it. LOVE COLOR CLUB YES PLEASE SEND ME ALL THE COLORS! Excited about the body lotion. Little nervous about this "detox" tea. What about it makes it detox? Definitely need to read the ingredients.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Dec 6, 2013)

It looks like I'm getting:

Box 44: LAQA &amp; Co. Fat Lip Pencil ARCONA Magic White Ice Ahmad Teas LA Fresh Travel Lite Antiperspirant Wipes Hayadi Pure Happy Smooth   and   Box 24 or 72 (right now they're the same): BeeKind Body Lotion Number 4 Non-Aerosol Hairspray betty&amp;ko Betty Polish Sugar Scrub Secret Agent Beauty Nourishing &amp; Plumping Gloss Emily's Chocolates Chocolate Covered Fortune Cookies
Not too shabby - no repeats, and a nice variety of stuff!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 6, 2013)

> The no. 4 hairspray is definitely non-aerosol, and can be sent via USPS!





> I am pretty sure that in the video the hairspray wasn't the aerosol. Maybe your post office will let you trade it in this case?


 Yay! I'm instantly putting it on my trade list if I get it. Thank you!


----------



## gemstone (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misslaurelann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was able to find four of the items and then by going through all the boxes I figured out the fifth item.

I'm getting box 41:

Toni and guy sea salt spray

embryolisse 

color club cocktail hour

bee kind body lotion

kusmi detox tea

I wear my hair pin straight, so I doubt the sea salt spray will be something I want to use regularly. I'll still try it though. I already have some embryolisse that I was nervous to try, but now that I'm getting it again I might have to try it. LOVE COLOR CLUB YES PLEASE SEND ME ALL THE COLORS! Excited about the body lotion. Little nervous about this "detox" tea. What about it makes it detox? Definitely need to read the ingredients. 
The Kusmi detox tea is DELICIOUS! I don't really get the detox aspect of it, but here is what kusmi says:

Blend of matÃ© and Chinese green tea flavored with lemon and lemon grass. The combination of matÃ© and green tea makes Detox the perfect drink to detoxify and reinvigorate the body throughout the day. 

Nothing about it is too crazy, it's just a really good lemongrass green tea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 6, 2013)

It is SO GOOD. all their teas are delicious and feel super luxe. I really like detox!



> The Kusmi detox tea is DELICIOUS! I don't really get the detox aspect of it, but here is what kusmi says: Blend of matÃ© and Chinese green tea flavored with lemon and lemon grass. The combination of matÃ© and green tea makes Detox the perfect drink to detoxify and reinvigorate the body throughout the day.Â  Nothing about it is too crazy, it's just a really good lemongrass green tea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 6, 2013)

On the one box I'm getting the Harvey Prince, the Toni and Guy, the Laqa, the embryolisse, and the twist bands. On the other box it will be something with the shimmer lotion and the herbal essentials towlettes. I've been trying to match it to the box number but I'm on my phone so it is to hard to find what else is in it.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm so impatient and this app trick isn't working for me. GAH!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 6, 2013)

> I'm so impatient and this app trick isn't working for me. GAH!


 I Know!! All I see are things I've put in my favorites or have already received. I mean, if they wanna send me a full size Hoola powder, that's cool.


----------



## clover317 (Dec 6, 2013)

Twist Bands Harvey Prince No 4 Hairspray Manna Kadar Honest Co I'm excited!! I was hoping for the perfume, Honest Co and actually the hairspray (I'm a server and have super long curly hair, so I need to find something that gives me hold minus the crunch)


----------



## jennm149 (Dec 6, 2013)

Well -- this is an interesting development.

I was able to find my #2 sub box without much trouble:



Spoiler



 It's Box 23 with:

-  SuperSmile Lip Treatment

-  Color Club Harlem Lights

-  Nuxe Cleansing Gel

-  T&amp;G Salt Spray

-  Twistband



I'm pretty pleased about all of these things.  I've never received any of them (except the brand of polish) and they all sound like things that will be good to try.

But in my main box, there are 4 products which I don't see in ANY of the boxes.  I checked carefully and they are all new to me.  So I'm guessing that I'm getting one of the boxes that is showing either 1 or 2 products now, to get to a 5 or 6 product box.  These items are:



Spoiler



-  Hair Rules Wavy Mousse

-  Borghese Superiore Mascara (I'd love to get a color that isn't black, but I'm sure it will be)

-  Pura Botanica Botanic Bath Infusions

-  Betty &amp; Ko body scrub (I saw this earlier this morning, but couldn't find it again just now)



Again, these are all great items.  No duplicates in my boxes this month (except maybe the twist bands, which is OK).  I may want to find a trade to get the Beauty Protector spray, but otherwise, I think I really will like everything I get this month.  I can always go to the store to buy chocolate, after all.

ETA: I've been very surprised about the perfume thing.  I have "I'd rather not get perfume" checked on both subs, but I thought they said you still might get up to 6 perfume samples a year, even with that checked.  I don't think I've received one since they created that option.  So it's nice that at least that is working!


----------



## NaydeneM (Dec 6, 2013)

updates!


----------



## magictodo (Dec 6, 2013)

Looks like I'm getting

Manna Kadar shimmer lotion

Benta facial cleanser

Camille Beckman body butter

Number 4 hairspray

Chuao

A little disappointed -- not one makeup sample? My last boxes have had the perfect blend of makeup/skincare, this one not so much.


----------



## magictodo (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like I'm getting

Manna Kadar shimmer lotion

Benta facial cleanser

Camille Beckman body butter

Number 4 hairspray

Chuao

A little disappointed -- not one makeup sample? My last boxes have had the perfect blend of makeup/skincare, this one not so much.

Just looked it up and apparently the shimmer lotion is meant to be used as a highlighter -- a little strange!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 6, 2013)

> On the one box I'm getting the Harvey Prince, the Toni and Guy, the Laqa, the embryolisse, and the twist bands. On the other box it will be something with the shimmer lotion and the herbal essentials towlettes. I've been trying to match it to the box number but I'm on my phone so it is to hard to find what else is in it.


 I'm getting the same one you are on my gift sub. Excited! On the other sub everything is different--a candle, hand cream, mally lip product, hair treatment. Both of my boxes look perfect for me! All that is different on the profiles is age and income FYI.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 6, 2013)

So I emailed about reviewing my welcome box for my extra sub that I just started and got this response:

Good morning and thank you for reaching out!

Unfortunately, you cannot review Welcome Boxes. I see that you have a 3 month gift subscription, feel free to review your next two boxes!

We apologize for the inconvenience. Please let me know if you have additional questions!


How did some of you get to review yours??


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I emailed about reviewing my welcome box for my extra sub that I just started and got this response:

Good morning and thank you for reaching out!

Unfortunately, you cannot review Welcome Boxes. I see that you have a 3 month gift subscription, feel free to review your next two boxes!

We apologize for the inconvenience. Please let me know if you have additional questions!


How did some of you get to review yours??
I definitely reviewed mine when I got one, granted that was well over a year ago. It just updated significantly later than my normal sub usually did.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I emailed about reviewing my welcome box for my extra sub that I just started and got this response:

Good morning and thank you for reaching out!

Unfortunately, you cannot review Welcome Boxes. I see that you have a 3 month gift subscription, feel free to review your next two boxes!

We apologize for the inconvenience. Please let me know if you have additional questions!


How did some of you get to review yours??
That's odd.  I emailed them about updating my box page so I could review it for points and they made it available and apologized for the trouble.  It was uploaded quickly and I reviewed for points and mine is also only a three month gift subscription.


----------



## cupcaketara (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *adrienne27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just checked the app for box history I haven't gotten... Looks like I will be receiving:

1. Fusion beauty lash fusion XL ( ugh)
2. Grand central beauty S.M.A.R.T. skin perfecting polisher
3. Toni &amp; Guy casual sea salt texturizing spray
4. Twistaband
5. Dr. Lipp nipple balm for lips


I'm excited to try all but the mascara. Good month for me!
I think we're box twins! My box history shows the Sea Salt spray, Lash Fusion and the skin polisher. Looks like an interesting box...curious to see the sample sizes.


----------



## natpen (Dec 6, 2013)

Couldn't resist- did the app trick, looks like I might be getting a few things no one else has posted yet: 

Truffle Face Serum

Greenleaf Starlight Candle

Nelson J Argan Oil 7 Moisture Healing Mask

Mally Beauty Lip Magnifier 

Camille Beckman Glycerine Hand Therapy

Disappointed about the candle, and hoping the Mally lip product is a good color- last month I got that laura mercier lip glace in dark brown and it just looked awful on me.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 6, 2013)

It appears I'm getting box 75 (regular sub) &amp; 10 (gift sub) with the app trick:

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb75

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb10

I'll probably trade the lip pencil from box 75, depends on the color.     

Looks like box 10 will also come with Klorane dry shampoo which I LOVE!  

I'm pretty happy with these boxes. 

I'm getting my regular box shipped to my apartment and my gift box shipped to my office, trying to test the postal service here and see which is faster.  I seem to get my boxes faster than my friend who doesn't live far from our office so it will be interesting to see when they arrive.  

However, December might not be the month to test the postal service.  ha!


----------



## gemstone (Dec 6, 2013)

> Just looked it up and apparently the shimmer lotion is meant to be used as a highlighter -- a little strange!


 It isn't really any different than benefit's girl meets pearl, high beam, or stila's highlighter. It's just a liquid highlighter like any other, just with a kind of misleading name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I emailed about reviewing my welcome box for my extra sub that I just started and got this response:

Good morning and thank you for reaching out!

Unfortunately, you cannot review Welcome Boxes. I see that you have a 3 month gift subscription, feel free to review your next two boxes!

We apologize for the inconvenience. Please let me know if you have additional questions!


How did some of you get to review yours??
That's odd.  I emailed them about updating my box page so I could review it for points and they made it available and apologized for the trouble.  It was uploaded quickly and I reviewed for points and mine is also only a three month gift subscription.

I emailed back saying I knew of many others who were able to and asked if the policy had changed. If this CS rep still won't let me, I'll try calling in and talking to someone else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrst909 (Dec 6, 2013)

> That's odd. Â I emailed them about updating my box page so I could review it for points and they made it available and apologized for the trouble. Â It was uploaded quickly and I reviewed for points and mine is also only a three month gift subscription.


 I agree that's odd, you might want to call them. I started in august and was able to review my welcome box. I also just gifted myself a second 3 month sub and wasn't able to review the products in my welcome box at first but I emailed them and they fixed that. I just reviewed the products in my welcome box yesterday in fact. That's so weird that they told you that you can't review your welcome box.


----------



## normajean2008 (Dec 6, 2013)

Were you ladies charged for this month's box on Dec 1st or 2nd?

I was always charged on the 1st, until last month when I changed my credit card (in time), and last month and now this month I'm being charged on the 2nd.

It doesn't really matter as far as paying it from my account, but I'm wondering if it is delaying my box shipments until the last second cutoff for "by the 10th" claim.  Or if it is just because the 1st fell on a Sunday?


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Dec 6, 2013)

Have the iPhone app but it only shows products "recommended" for me, no indication that I've received them in a past box. So strange that others have it show. Maybe I'll uninstall and reinstall  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KittenZ (Dec 6, 2013)

Looks like I'm getting: Twistbands - These look interesting Toni and Guy Sea Salt Spray - I'm totally open to trying this. I hope it works though. I got the Davines Sea Salt Spray a couple months ago and it didn't work at all. Embryolosse miracle cream - Super excited about this Atelier Cologne - Why cologne? Lol. Oh well. I will be giving this to my boyfriend. Malle beauty lip magnifier - Excited about this as well.


----------



## disconik (Dec 6, 2013)

I think we'll all be getting 6 items in our boxes this month unless they sometimes only send some people 5 items and other people 6?  I figure if we're seeing some 6 item boxes, we'll probably see 6 item boxes across the board, right?

After scrolling through my discovery list, it looks like I'm getting box 21.

Color Club Harlem Lights bliss that's incredi-peel and foaming face wash benefit ultra plush lip gloss number 4 non aerosol hairspray camille beckman body butter   I only found 5 items and none of them are a "lifestyle" add-on so, i'm crossing my fingers for a non-orange choco-pod and that they aren't counting the bliss thing as a 2 item bundle (which would be completely bunk IMO - I want more chocolate!  lol).  Overall, I'm pretty happy with this box. I'm getting a little glossed out.  I have a TON.  But they're all different colors so I guess I shouldn't complain.  I can pretty much make my lips ANY color I want.  Plus, it's my first benefit product in a sub!     I've been looking for a soft hold hairspray so i'm interested in trying this out.  I always love nail polish!  I'm honestly pretty meh about the bliss stuff and intrigued by the body butter.  The scents all sound nice.


----------



## tasertag (Dec 6, 2013)

> Looks like I'm getting: Twistbands - These look interesting Toni and Guy Sea Salt Spray - I'm totally open to trying this. I hope it works though. I got the Davines Sea Salt Spray a couple months ago and it didn't work at all. Embryolosse miracle cream - Super excited about this Atelier Cologne - Why cologne? Lol. Oh well. I will be giving this to my boyfriend. Malle beauty lip magnifier - Excited about this as well.


 The atelier is unisex. I got one a few months ago and I enjoyed it.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm getting Box 60 and I'm happy with it. 



Keep the chocolate coming!!


----------



## disconik (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KittenZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Looks like I'm getting:

Twistbands - These look interesting
Toni and Guy Sea Salt Spray - I'm totally open to trying this. I hope it works though. I got the Davines Sea Salt Spray a couple months ago and it didn't work at all.
Embryolosse miracle cream - Super excited about this
Atelier Cologne - Why cologne? Lol. Oh well. I will be giving this to my boyfriend.
Malle beauty lip magnifier - Excited about this as well.
They call all of their scents cologne.  You may be getting the vanille or silver iris!  I saw both of those in the box links!


----------



## disconik (Dec 6, 2013)

Lucky!!  This is actually one of the boxes I'd written down as a favorite when I was going through all the box pages!  I was really hoping to get to check out the shimmer lotion.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting Box 60 and I'm happy with it. 



Keep the chocolate coming!!


----------



## cari12 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think we'll all be getting 6 items in our boxes this month unless they sometimes only send some people 5 items and other people 6?  I figure if we're seeing some 6 item boxes, we'll probably see 6 item boxes across the board, right?

After scrolling through my discovery list, it looks like I'm getting box 21.

Color Club Harlem Lights bliss that's incredi-peel and foaming face wash benefit ultra plush lip gloss number 4 non aerosol hairspray camille beckman body butter   I only found 5 items and none of them are a "lifestyle" add-on so, i'm crossing my fingers for a non-orange choco-pod and that they aren't counting the bliss thing as a 2 item bundle (which would be completely bunk IMO - I want more chocolate!  lol).  Overall, I'm pretty happy with this box. I'm getting a little glossed out.  I have a TON.  But they're all different colors so I guess I shouldn't complain.  I can pretty much make my lips ANY color I want.  Plus, it's my first benefit product in a sub!     I've been looking for a soft hold hairspray so i'm interested in trying this out.  I always love nail polish!  I'm honestly pretty meh about the bliss stuff and intrigued by the body butter.  The scents all sound nice.
They usually send people 5 item boxes, sometimes 4 or 6, we won't all get 6 item boxes. Two of my boxes are 5 item, one is 6 this month.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Lucky!!  This is actually one of the boxes I'd written down as a favorite when I was going through all the box pages!  I was really hoping to get to check out the shimmer lotion.
Lol, I will probably trade the shimmer lotion.  I am not a shimmer lotion kind of girl and I have tons of highlighters already.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KittenZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Looks like I'm getting:

Twistbands - These look interesting
Toni and Guy Sea Salt Spray - I'm totally open to trying this. I hope it works though. I got the Davines Sea Salt Spray a couple months ago and it didn't work at all.
Embryolosse miracle cream - Super excited about this
Atelier Cologne - Why cologne? Lol. Oh well. I will be giving this to my boyfriend.
Malle beauty lip magnifier - Excited about this as well.
Atelier is "cologne" but I think it's cologne in that it's not fruity/floraly like typical mainstream massmarket female geared perfumes. Honestly they're one of my favorite perfume brands out there (besides Harvey Prince). Besides their amazing scents, I love that their marketing, website, designs, are all 100% unisex, it's not for one sex over another.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting Box 60 and I'm happy with it. 



Keep the chocolate coming!!




I kinda hope I get the Benta Berry facial cleanser. I really loved the moisturizer I got.


----------



## neeleywife (Dec 6, 2013)

looks like im getting:

color club harlem lights

lulu organics hair powder 

LAQA &amp; co fat lip pencil

benta berry g-1 exfoliating facial clenser

twistbands

im super excited. Last months box was meh for me but this one is looking great


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I finally got my clicky truck! Looks like my weight is 0.4850 any ideas what this might be???


----------



## LizGeary (Dec 6, 2013)

My box shipped too! Weight is .615 I can't for the life of me see any hints on the app. Sigh. I guess I'll stay old school and try to imagine with my box weight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gracewilson (Dec 6, 2013)

If it worked (after a LOT of scrolling - this is my 24th box!!), I'm getting:


Bee Kind Lotion
Secret Agent Beauty Lip Gloss
Eslor Skincare System
No. 4 non-aerosol hairspray
Fortun Cookie

I would enjoy this box!  Not getting my hopes up too much though - we'll see if it is legit!  I don't even have a tracking number yet.

Note on the Eslor:

I don't see it in the main shop, but in the app, they have listed a Replenishing scrub, soothing cream, mask, and cleanser/refiner).  So I'm guessing it's one of these!


----------



## ashleygo (Dec 6, 2013)

It looks like I got box 66.

Honest Company Balm

Beauty Protector and Detangler

Twistband

LAQA &amp; CO fat lip pencil

Super unimpressed and slightly sad. I was hoping I would at least get Chocolate since I got tea (I hate tea) in my last box. None of these items were really on my wishlist. I guess most of this will go in the gift/trade pile.


----------



## MsBLittleton (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It looks like I got box 66.

Honest Company Balm

Beauty Protector and Detangler

Twistband

LAQA &amp; CO fat lip pencil

Super unimpressed and slightly sad. I was hoping I would at least get Chocolate since I got tea (I hate tea) in my last box. None of these items were really on my wishlist. I guess most of this will go in the gift/trade pile.
We seem to be box twins .... except I have 1 more item that I beleive is in there.

LAQA
Honest Co
Twist Bands
Beauty Protector detangle
*La FRESH wipes* ...... this was not on your list.


----------



## ElizabethF (Dec 6, 2013)

I think I'm getting box 3 which I'm actually really excited about.  I hope the Honest Co. samples are a decent size since I'm most interested in that and I'm sadly really excited about the twist bands since I love them and they were left out of my Julep box this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 6, 2013)

Based on how many variations there are, I may get just about ANYTHING! I did watch the youtube vid but really did not pay too close attention so I am signing out of my accnt and going spoiler free for the FIRST TIME for Birchbox.




 Ahhhhhhh! I am leaving to Napa



 for a long weekend and won't be back home til Wednesday so I hope it's in my mailbox by then otherwise I may be very tempted to sneak a peek. LOL


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleygo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It looks like I got box 66.

Honest Company Balm

Beauty Protector and Detangler

Twistband

LAQA &amp; CO fat lip pencil

Super unimpressed and slightly sad. I was hoping I would at least get Chocolate since I got tea (I hate tea) in my last box. None of these items were really on my wishlist. I guess most of this will go in the gift/trade pile.
Beauty Protector and Detangler are amaze!!! You will love them and the scent is divine!!!


----------



## MsBLittleton (Dec 6, 2013)

> Based on how many variations there are, I may get just about ANYTHING! I did watch the youtube vid but really did not pay too close attention so I am signing out of my accnt and going spoiler free for the FIRST TIME for Birchbox. :icon_eek: Â Ahhhhhhh! I am leaving to Napa :tee: Â for a long weekend and won't be back home til Wednesday so I hope it's in my mailbox by then otherwise I may be very tempted to sneak a peek. LOL


 You live a charmed life Reno!!! I want to go to Napa for the weekend ... Much better than this dreary rain in Birmingham!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 6, 2013)

> Atelier is "cologne" but I think it's cologne in that it's not fruity/floraly like typical mainstream massmarket female geared perfumes. Honestly they're one of my favorite perfume brands out there (besides Harvey Prince). Besides their amazing scents, I love that their marketing, website, designs, are allÂ 100% unisex, it's not for one sex over another.


 The complete company name is Atelier Cologne. I think in this case, "cologne" is used like "eau de parfum" or "eau de toilette" and refers to the dilution of the fragrance, not to the style/type of the scent.


----------



## bubbalou33 (Dec 6, 2013)

> i don't need more hairspray bb! my hair is "Too short for a ponytail" and i have "black/ethnic/natural" hair. it doesn't move, lol. stop sending it to me birchbox b/c my post office won't let me send it in a trade! i think i'm getting the: mary loumanizer camille beckman hand therapy jouer lip gloss chuao number 4 hairspray -__-


Ditto. I gave away a few but they still seem to be coming in.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The complete company name is Atelier Cologne. I think in this case, "cologne" is used like "eau de parfum" or "eau de toilette" and refers to the dilution of the fragrance, not to the style/type of the scent.
You were able to word, a lot more technically, what I wanted to say. bahahah.


----------



## mindcaviar (Dec 6, 2013)

Dear BB Ladies of MuT,





I do not have a smart phone so I can't download an app. How do I find out what I am getting? Is there another trick?

This is only my third box coming this month, so not too BB savvy.

When do the pages generally update on the BB site?

THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP!


----------



## teenyfish (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MsBLittleton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We seem to be box twins .... except I have 1 more item that I beleive is in there.

LAQA
Honest Co
Twist Bands
Beauty Protector detangle
*La FRESH wipes* ...... this was not on your list.
Box triplets! 

I'm actually really excited for that box! 

My main box is #48 

lulu organics hair powder

twistband

borghese splendore brightening makeup

sumbody tinted lip balm 

embroylisse lait-cremo concentre 

super excited for this month!


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 6, 2013)

I wish I can see what I got in mine but I do have a clicky truck, its 0.4800  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, does anyone know when I'm suppose to be able to see it?


----------



## easybreezy (Dec 6, 2013)

@mindcaviar @Sakura83

Box pages upload on the 10th, so everyone will be able to see what they are getting then!


----------



## ashleygo (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MsBLittleton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We seem to be box twins .... except I have 1 more item that I beleive is in there.

LAQA
Honest Co
Twist Bands
Beauty Protector detangle
*La FRESH wipes* ...... this was not on your list.
You're right I have that too just forgot that I saw it on my BB app. I'm sure I'll use everything, I just was hoping for something a little more exciting (specifically the Manna Kadar or Harvey Prince). That and chocolate lol. At least I bought some chocolate when I was trying to up my order to $35 for a sample pack. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Beauty Protector and Detangler are amaze!!! You will love them and the scent is divine!!!
I rarely get tangles in my hair, so I'll either use it on my 2 year old (which seems like kind of a waste) or give it to one of my older nieces (14 &amp; 12) in their Xmas gifts (they are getting some of the unwanted items from my sub boxes).


----------



## MsBLittleton (Dec 6, 2013)

> Box triplets!Â  I'm actually really excited for that box!Â  My main box is #48Â  lulu organics hair powder twistband borghese splendore brightening makeup sumbody tinted lip balmÂ  embroylisse lait-cremo concentreÂ  super excited for this month!Â


Oh I wanted to try the lulu hair powder!


----------



## MsBLittleton (Dec 6, 2013)

O



> You're right I have that too just forgot that I saw it on my BB app. I'm sure I'll use everything, I just was hoping for something a little more exciting (specifically the Manna Kadar or Harvey Prince). That and chocolate lol. At least I bought some chocolate when I was trying to up my order to $35 for a sample pack.Â  I rarely get tangles in my hair, so I'll either use it on my 2 year old (which seems like kind of a waste) or give it to one of my older nieces (14 &amp; 12) in their Xmas gifts (they are getting some of the unwantedÂ items from my sub boxes).


oh yes I wanted to try the Harvey Prince too! And would of loved a eye shadow or something shiny!!!


----------



## allaplomb (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi everyone! Long-time lurker, just decided to get an account. I've been obsessively stalking my BB app and found something I haven't seen on here yet! A lot of the boxes look incomplete, so I'm not sure which number I have.

According to my obsessive scrolling, I'm getting: Acure Organics Stem Cell Shampoo/Conditioner. Anyone else see this? It's not in the shop.  Mally Lip Magnifier. Super excited for this; I've been on a lip product binge lately.  The Skin&amp;Co Roma Truffle anti-aging serum. I'm twenty three...not sure if I need this.  Twistabands! I'm super excited for this. I have one and love it. 
Anyway, thanks for being my one-stop Birchbox gossip station.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like I'm getting

Manna Kadar shimmer lotion

Benta facial cleanser

Camille Beckman body butter

Number 4 hairspray

Chuao

A little disappointed -- not one makeup sample? My last boxes have had the perfect blend of makeup/skincare, this one not so much.

I am getting the same (I've already gotten the Chuao chocolate. So I'm either getting a different fifth item or a different flavor). I've gotten three highlighting products in the last three months. I don't know what about having oily skin indicates I'd want highlighters, but I really don't. I need to do some profile tweaking. The rest I'm kind of "meh" about. :/


----------



## ariana077 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *clover317* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Twist Bands
Harvey Prince
No 4 Hairspray
Manna Kadar
Honest Co


I'm excited!! I was hoping for the perfume, Honest Co and actually the hairspray (I'm a server and have super long curly hair, so I need to find something that gives me hold minus the crunch)
Box twins! Well Triplets if you count the fact that I'm getting this box on both my subs (which I'm okay with!)

I'm a frequent Honest Co (I may or may not have just spent way too much money on there yesterday because I didn't want to risk not getting the lotion in my box, yay for purse samples!!!)   Seriously to anyone with kids or even just wants to use better cleaning supplies that smell DIVINE check them out


----------



## KittenZ (Dec 6, 2013)

> The atelier is unisex. I got one a few months ago and I enjoyed it.





> They call all of their scents cologne. Â You may be getting the vanille or silver iris! Â I saw both of those in the box links!





> Atelier is "cologne" but I think it's cologne in that it's not fruity/floraly like typical mainstream massmarket female geared perfumes. Honestly they're one of my favorite perfume brands out there (besides Harvey Prince). Besides their amazing scents, I love that their marketing, website, designs, are allÂ 100% unisex, it's not for one sex over another.


 Awesome! Thank you ladies! I'm looking forward to it now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MsBLittleton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You live a charmed life Reno!!! I want to go to Napa for the weekend ... Much better than this dreary rain in Birmingham!
Ah Thanks MsB! It's pretty dreary here too but hoping the vino will make it better. haha. I have never been to Birmingham. I do love hearing where everyone is from on these forums.


----------



## SamAsh (Dec 6, 2013)

I scrolled for what felt like forever and couldn't find anything new in the "Discover" section. BOO.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 6, 2013)

> I am getting the same (I've already gotten the Chuao chocolate. So I'm either getting a different fifth item or a different flavor). I've gotten three highlighting products in the last three months. I don't know what about having oily skin indicates I'd want highlighters, but I really don't. I need to do some profile tweaking. The rest I'm kind of "meh" about. :/


 Idk I have oily skin and I use highlighter all the time on my Cupid's bow and my cheekbones. I can manage the oil on my face during the day but I still want to highlight certain parts, because shiny and highlighted are NOT the same. Idk, I think this is more of a preference thing than a "not for oily skin" thing.


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 6, 2013)

Wait...how is everyone finding out about their boxes?!?!?

I got tracking for mine it weighs .6500


----------



## cosmickitten (Dec 6, 2013)

I was really busy this past week and didn't see the new spoilers video until today. I was too late to change my preferences. I signed up for mobile on my iPad and found these listed as box history (which I haven't received):

Box #23:

toni&amp;guy casual sea salt texturising spray
supersmile ultimate lip treatment
colorclub harlem lights
nuxe reve de miel facial cleansing and makeup removing gel
twistband specialty pack

I really wanted to sample the Harvey Prince fragrance! Does anyone know what Hello smells like? I'm hoping the CC color is baldwin blues.. I don't like neutral sparkly colors. I am excited about the facial cleanser at least, and I do love fabric hair ties.

I'm also very curious about sea salt spray if anyone has ever tried one.. I have very thick, dry, wavy hair that I straighten. Would this product do anything for me other than make it drier and crunchier?


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 6, 2013)

Finally got tracking! My first box has a weight of 0.5150. My gift sub hasn't updated yet, boo!


----------



## QueenJane (Dec 6, 2013)

Clicky truck on box 1. 

Weight is 0.6400 est delivery date 12/11

This is what is listed in my Box History (that I have not received)
Nelson J Argan oil 7 non foaming shampoo
Salt of the earth aroma salt-white ginger
Chuao
Arcona magic white ice
Color club cocktail hour


----------



## tasertag (Dec 6, 2013)

WAAH the two things I didn't want, sea salt spray (never works for me) and the laqa lippie are supposedly in my box. major bummer this month.


----------



## clover317 (Dec 6, 2013)

New welcome box today!

Haha, hit edit far before I was ready...I was trying to say I don't remember how to do spoilers, so if someone can remind me (I know I've read it on here a dozen times) I can post what I got in mine. It shipped the 29th, and is totally different than the one I had shipped on the 26th (I think).


----------



## teenyfish (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wait...how is everyone finding out about their boxes?!?!?

I got tracking for mine it weighs .6500
If you go on the app on the discover page just scroll down and the products that say "box history" that you haven't had in any of your previous boxes before are the ones that are in december's box.


----------



## LizGeary (Dec 6, 2013)

So for you ladies who saw your December box products.. Did it take a really really really really really long time? I can't decide if I should just stop.


----------



## RedBadger (Dec 6, 2013)

I "think" I'm getting box 50.

Lulu Organics Hair Power (meh)

Chuao chocolate (yuck. orange and chocolate is one of my least favorite flavors combos)

LAQA lip pencil (yea! love these!)

SMART skin polish (yea! I love exfoliating)

I also saw the Camille Beckman hand therapy in my app under box history, so I'm hoping that will be in there, too.  It looks like a lot of the box pages aren't completely updated yet.


----------



## Sunnie045 (Dec 6, 2013)

OT but I recieved an order today in which I added an item I didn't need to get the mystery pack and got the foot wipe (in December?!?) and a smashed cargo blush. I need to learn my lesson and stop upping m order. I feel like the mystery pack is never worth it for me.


----------



## gracewilson (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunnie045* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OT but I recieved an order today in which I added an item I didn't need to get the mystery pack and got the foot wipe (in December?!?) and a smashed cargo blush. I need to learn my lesson and stop upping m order. I feel like the mystery pack is never worth it for me.
I bet they'll give you points or send you another pick two if you contact them about the smashed blush.


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 6, 2013)

I haven't seen anyone with my bag combo yet! I'm super excited for the wild honey apothecary honey mud mask! I looked into them because they're a Wisconsin company. Always happy to support locals!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm not sure how I'm feeling about my box yet....it's just....hmmm...I'm not excited but I'm not too upset. I think I'll know better once I get it. I will say, I'm sad I'm not getting chocolate though LOL!

My concerns are I'm not a big lipgloss fan (especially not a plumping one), I don't like non-aerosol hairsprays and I have a gazillion twistband hairties than I can use. These may be awesome stocking stuffers though!


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm trying to order a Birchbox man for my boyfriend for Christmas.. Am I too late?  It says there's a ~2 week wait time. Is there any way around that?

Also, is it possible to use any codes for points or anything with a subscription gift box purchase?


----------



## Sunnie045 (Dec 6, 2013)

> I bet they'll give you points or send you another pick two if you contact them about the smashed blush.


 Thanks! They are going to send me a new one. I know its just a free sample so I appreciate the good customer service!


----------



## KayEss (Dec 6, 2013)

> [@]KayEss[/@] we're box twinsies! Well, if this method is accurate, lol. I'm actually super-excited about the bath infusion!


 I am super excited about it too! They are about $9 retail EACH! Will be so fun to try! Glad it went to us instead of people who don't like baths/have a tub!


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 6, 2013)

Sad droid user face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 6, 2013)

@teenyfish thank you...whats the discovery page?


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 6, 2013)

I can't figure out where this Discovery page is you all are talking about. Is it on the Birchbox website?


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 6, 2013)

> I can't figure out where this Discovery page is you all are talking about. Is it on the Birchbox website?


 It's on the iphone app.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 6, 2013)

> It's on the iphone app.


 Thanks! Too bad I have an android  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 6, 2013)

Ha ha... so far my main account's box only has two products! I'm getting Greenleaf starlight candle and Skin&amp;co Truffle therapy serum Yeah, I'm not even going to pretend to try to go spoilerfree...

(edit: I cannot seem to get spoilers right!! Sorry, edited to remove picture and just go with white text.)


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 6, 2013)

I would love your box! I love moisturizers, creams, serums, lately; and cannot seem to get enough hair ties lately either.


----------



## teenyfish (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @teenyfish thank you...whats the discovery page?  
It's on the iphone app, it's the first page that comes up I believe, if not you can always hit the icon on the top left for the menu to get there too.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 6, 2013)

What is the discovery page? I must know!!!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 6, 2013)

GAH! I do not have an iphone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  GAH! I do not have an iphone!!!!!!!!!
Me neither.  I'm thinking of inviting my brother over for dinner and asking to, ahem, "borrow" his for a couple of minutes.  Now I have to learn how to download an app.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me neither.  I'm thinking of inviting my brother over for dinner and asking to, ahem, "borrow" his for a couple of minutes.  Now I have to learn how to download an app. 
LOL!!!!! Good ploy!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me neither.  I'm thinking of inviting my brother over for dinner and asking to, ahem, "borrow" his for a couple of minutes.  Now I have to learn how to download an app. 

Haha, totally! A friend of mine called me up and we skyped over the computer while Iogged into her account on my app to find her items!




It was fun LOL


----------



## cari12 (Dec 6, 2013)

> > Â  I hope they send out chocolate again and I actually get some this month! I would also love a sample size hand cream for my purse.
> 
> 
> I SECOND THIS! lol Send me some fabulous holiday dark chocolate peppermint shtuff! :clap





> > Â  We seem to be box twins .... exceptÂ I have 1 more item that I beleive is in there. LAQA Honest Co Twist Bands Beauty Protector detangle *La FRESH wipes* ...... this was not on your list.
> 
> 
> You're right I have that too just forgot that I saw it on my BB app. I'm sure I'll use everything, I just was hoping for something a little more exciting (specifically the Manna Kadar or Harvey Prince). That and chocolate lol. At least I bought some chocolate when I was trying to up my order to $35 for a sample pack.Â
> ...


 My hair stays pretty tangle free too. I never got the BP spray in my box but I bought the full size based on all the amazing reviews. I like what it does for my hair but I mostly use it on my girls who are 4 1/2 and 3! It is AMAZING for getting the tangles out effortlessly. Post bath time brushing has become so much easier and I'd tried tons of detanglers on them before. I don't think it would be a waste to give it a shot on your kiddo if they have tangles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 6, 2013)

Chicago BBers!  Look up on Eventbrite- an event next Wednesday at Cynthia Rowley in Wicker Park, it's free!


----------



## skylola123 (Dec 6, 2013)

Wait...are they found randomly as you scroll down and under the item it says "box history item" or there is an actual picture of your box? 

I think I am will be getting:



Spoiler



Skin &amp; Co Roma Truffle Therapy Serum

Number 4 Non-Aerosol Hairspray 

Color Club Cocktail Hour Collection 

Greenleaf Starlight Candle

Supersmile Ultimate Lip Treatment


----------



## MsBLittleton (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes



> Wait...are they found randomly as you scroll down and under the item it says "box history item" or there is an actual picture of your box?Â


they are randomly scattered on the page and it says box history on all products you have received ... So the ones that it haven't had are the ones from the dec box!


----------



## hyannah77 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm getting:

twistband Specialty Pack

La Fresh Travel Lite Makeup Remover Wipes

Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle

The Honest Company Winter Wellness Exclusive Kit

LAQA &amp; Co Fat Lip Pencil

I'm not particularly excited about it yet, but I'm hoping I'll like it more once I get it.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

WAAH the two things I didn't want, sea salt spray (never works for me) and the laqa lippie are supposedly in my box. major bummer this month.

if you dont want your lippie, would you be open to trading?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i dont want to go too off topic so if you are PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SamAsh (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cosmickitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was really busy this past week and didn't see the new spoilers video until today. I was too late to change my preferences. I signed up for mobile on my iPad and found these listed as box history (which I haven't received):

Box #23:

toni&amp;guy casual sea salt texturising spray
supersmile ultimate lip treatment
colorclub harlem lights
nuxe reve de miel facial cleansing and makeup removing gel
twistband specialty pack

I really wanted to sample the Harvey Prince fragrance! Does anyone know what Hello smells like? I'm hoping the CC color is baldwin blues.. I don't like neutral sparkly colors. I am excited about the facial cleanser at least, and I do love fabric hair ties.

I'm also very curious about sea salt spray if anyone has ever tried one.. I have very thick, dry, wavy hair that I straighten. Would this product do anything for me other than make it drier and crunchier?

Baldwin Blues is SO pretty! I got so many compliments while wearing it. And about the salt spray... I also have super thick, dry, wavy hair and it just makes things worse for me. The last thing I need is more texture haha.


----------



## KayEss (Dec 6, 2013)

> I "think" I'm getting box 50. Chuao chocolate (yuck. orange and chocolate is one of my least favorite flavors combos)


 I don't think that you will necessarily get the flavor shown (kinda like with the Color Club polishes and such). My mom's showed orange for last month but she ended up getting the Popcorn Pop flavor, so there is still hope!


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 6, 2013)

I am guessing that I am getting the hand cream I wanted! I also see something from Eslor? I'll have to peek and see what that is... I also see that Number 4 hairspray. The chocolate covered pretzels. That is all I see... I was hoping for a lippie... but this seems good.


----------



## jocedun (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Chicago BBers!  Look up on Eventbrite- an event next Wednesday at Cynthia Rowley in Wicker Park, it's free!
Hmmmm... I couldn't locate it by searching Birchbox or Cynthia Rowley. :-/

In all honesty, I probably wouldn't end up treking it from where I live to Wicker Park, anyway. And, I'd probably end up spending money that I shouldn't. So, maybe Eventbrite already knows this about my life and is protecting me from myself. But if any ladies end up going, I want to see their goodies!


----------



## mcammack1952 (Dec 6, 2013)

Main acct: Color club harlem lights Camille beckman body butter Bliss that's incredipeel+fabulous foaming face wash No 4 Non aersol spray Benefit sugarbomb lipgloss Box 2: Supersmile lip treatment Nuxe reve de miel facial cleansing and makeup removing geldc Toni and guy sea salt texturixing spray Color club harlem lights Twistbands I'm excited about my boxes. I think I will get use out of every single thing. If my color club nail poloshes (my one dupe) are different I will be in heaven


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 6, 2013)

> WAAH the two things I didn't want, sea salt spray (never works for me) and the laqa lippie are supposedly in my box. major bummer this month.


 You've been served by birchbox law  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 6, 2013)

Mine suddenly isn't showing anymore... hmmm... did they fix it?


----------



## ElizabethF (Dec 6, 2013)

> Mine suddenly isn't showing anymore... hmmm... did they fix it?


 Mine isn't showing any more either.


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 6, 2013)

I think I'm getting https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb84

But the Mally Beauty Lip Magnifier also shows up with a "Box History" label.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 6, 2013)

I just think they like messing with us LOL


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 6, 2013)

None of the mobile devices in my household are Apple, so I will have to wait four more days to find out my box contents. Boo hoo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 6, 2013)

I don't see anything in the BB store that is from Eslor, so that must be something new. Without it being in there yet, I can't tell which box is mine.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 6, 2013)

wow, this is fun. I have my box history up on my computer and I am cross referencing the discovery page. (its hard because I have had multiple boxes for years, so I might have gotten a sample before, but on the other box or vise versa. 

Second Account: BOX 16





Number 4 Non Aeresol Hair Spray

Supersmile Ultimate Lip Treatment

Color Club Cocktail Hour Collection

Skin&amp;Co Truffle Serum

Greenleaf Starlight Candle

Main Account- ??!!?!??!

Camille Beckman Body Butter

LAQA Lip Pencil

bliss that's incredi-peel 

bliss fabulous foaming face wash

chuao chocolate

ALL SOUNDS AMAZING!!


----------



## chelsead1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine isn't showing any more either.
I don't think they fixed it, mine are showing now!  I was scrolling forever before so I deleted the app and re-downloaded.  Looks like I'm getting:

Color club in cocktail hour

Embryolisse lait-creme concentre

Hayadi Pure Happy Smooth

Viva La Juicy Noir

Edit: looks like this is box #86, the 5th product must be twistbands https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb86  I'm actually pretty excited about it.

Maybe the bug worked in chunks, like for a while the first half of the boxes or so could be seen, and now those are fixed but the second half are showing?


----------



## ScopeIt (Dec 6, 2013)

Both of my boxes are decent this month! Getting tow duplicate items, but both are things I don't mind getting 2 of!

Box #1: 

Greenleaf Starlight Candle

Supersmile Ultimate Lip Treatment

Color Club Cocktail Hour Collection

No 4 Non-Aerosol Hairspray

Skin &amp; Co. Roma Truffle Therapy Serum

Box #2:

Fusion Beauty Lash Fusion XL

Twistband

LA Fresh Deodorant Wipes

No 4 Non-Aerosol Hairspray

Skin &amp; Co. Roma Truffle Therapy Serum


----------



## cbs73 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not sure how I'm feeling about my box yet....it's just....hmmm...I'm not excited but I'm not too upset. I think I'll know better once I get it. I will say, I'm sad I'm not getting chocolate though LOL!

My concerns are I'm not a big lipgloss fan (especially not a plumping one), I don't like non-aerosol hairsprays and I have a gazillion twistband hairties than I can use. These may be awesome stocking stuffers though!




I have the Tocca hand cream and it is fantastic....such a light, citrusy scent and not at all greasy!  Trust me, you will like it!


----------



## cbs73 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Chicago BBers!  Look up on Eventbrite- an event next Wednesday at Cynthia Rowley in Wicker Park, it's free!
Thanks!  I don't suppose you remember the time offhand, do you?


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 6, 2013)

I have an android phone and my ipod touch is too old to download the app.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 6, 2013)

I went through and looked at what products I'm getting (a couple were different from what I thought), and I'm not looking forward to getting any of them. That's disappointing. I guess I need to do some serious playing around with my profile because it's been pretty dismal for me the last few months.


----------



## cosmickitten (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Baldwin Blues is SO pretty! I got so many compliments while wearing it. And about the salt spray... I also have super thick, dry, wavy hair and it just makes things worse for me. The last thing I need is more texture haha.

Poop. I think I'll try it after I straighten my hair and see if it gives me a different texture as opposed to my natural frizzy waves. Or maybe my mom will like it; she has fine straight hair and always uses hairspray for volume.

I just realized all of the boxes from last month that had a CC Harlem Nights color got Baldwin Blues (the neutral golds and silvers were from the Cocktail Hour collection)! Yay! *crossing my fingers*


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have an android phone and my ipod touch is too old to download the app.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Is it too old to get ios7?

I was still on 5 and all my apps needed to be updated.. but i had to get ios7 first.

smh apple. all complicated.

that and updating to mavericks damn near killed my imac.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 6, 2013)

I find it mildly amusing that almost all of the boxes popping up on Instagram right now are tagged with disdain and disappointment.. @CheshireCookie it seems there are many of us this month who are less enthused lol


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 6, 2013)

I figured out my first two accounts, which I pay for, but my gift sub box is showing 9 things as "box history" that I have never gotten on that sub lol. 

That can't be right.


----------



## daniellerose (Dec 6, 2013)

I was so busy with my finals that I finally just caught up with posts! I checked out the BB app and found out what I'm getting as well! Haven't seen anyone with this combo yet...

1) Benta Berry G-1 exfoliating facial cleanser

2) Kat Burki signature body creme

3) Twistband (speciality pack)

4) Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion

5) Toni &amp; Guy Casual sea salt texturising spray 

Overall excited for this box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to try to cleanser and sea salt spray!! The shimmer lotion seems interesting and fun to try! I certainly don't mind an extra twist band and more body creme for winter!


----------



## AshleyK (Dec 6, 2013)

Looks like I'll be getting box 26 - if the app is correct! I'm excited for everything except the Chella because I already got that through Ipsy. But, happy for the extra because I do like it.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmmm... I couldn't locate it by searching Birchbox or Cynthia Rowley. :-/

In all honesty, I probably wouldn't end up treking it from where I live to Wicker Park, anyway. And, I'd probably end up spending money that I shouldn't. So, maybe Eventbrite already knows this about my life and is protecting me from myself. But if any ladies end up going, I want to see their goodies! 

Dang!  Here's the link: http://www.eventbrite.com/e/birchbox-cynthia-rowley-chicago-event-tickets-9348027201?utm_term=12062013_W_S_Event%5BChicago%5D&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_campaign=120613_W_S_Event_CR%5BChicago%5D Just in case you decide to come anyways  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (also can't spend any money, but I live in an area that it should be easy to get to Wicker from, and I love Wicker- and I haven't been there in ages!  All the best things.

Quote: Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks!  I don't suppose you remember the time offhand, do you?

6-8pm!!


----------



## LinaMingo (Dec 7, 2013)

Looks like I'm getting.... Main acct



Spoiler











Gift acct










I'm happy with both.


----------



## LinaMingo (Dec 7, 2013)

Looks like mobile spoiler is not my gift !?!?


----------



## ctr64 (Dec 7, 2013)

Regarding the Chicago event - I'm assuming you don't need to spend $100 to get at least some goodies (?). The Cynthia Rowley event ad shows an exclusive Birchbox gift with a $100 purchase. Glad it's about 15 minutes away from work! I signed up so hopefully I'll see some of you Chicago ladies there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ctr64* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Regarding the Chicago event - I'm assuming you don't need to spend $100 to get at least some goodies (?). The Cynthia Rowley event ad shows an exclusive Birchbox gift with a $100 purchase. Glad it's about 15 minutes away from work!

I signed up so hopefully I'll see some of you Chicago ladies there




Yeah that's my hope.. I dunno though!  They normally hand out boxes for participants and have a special GWP when you buy things.. but maybe they're changing it up!


----------



## Meeesha (Dec 7, 2013)

Weird - the app trick worked last night but today, nothing. Oddly, I have box 10...I had box 10 in November and October as well hmmmmm


----------



## ctr64 (Dec 7, 2013)

I guess we'll see on Wednesday! Hopefully it's just an exclusive item like the Ann Taylor scarf a couple of months ago with the $100 purchase.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cosmickitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was really busy this past week and didn't see the new spoilers video until today. I was too late to change my preferences. I signed up for mobile on my iPad and found these listed as box history (which I haven't received):

Box #23:

toni&amp;guy casual sea salt texturising spray
supersmile ultimate lip treatment
colorclub harlem lights
nuxe reve de miel facial cleansing and makeup removing gel
twistband specialty pack

I really wanted to sample the Harvey Prince fragrance! Does anyone know what Hello smells like? I'm hoping the CC color is baldwin blues.. I don't like neutral sparkly colors. I am excited about the facial cleanser at least, and I do love fabric hair ties.

I'm also very curious about sea salt spray if anyone has ever tried one.. I have very thick, dry, wavy hair that I straighten. Would this product do anything for me other than make it drier and crunchier?
Hello is a nice light citrus scent...it isn't too sweet and it isn't too sharp. I really like it!


----------



## plumplant (Dec 7, 2013)

> I was so busy with my finals that I finally just caught up with posts!Â I checked out the BB app and found out what I'm getting as well! Haven't seen anyone with this combo yet... 1) Benta Berry G-1 exfoliating facial cleanser 2) Kat Burki signature body creme 3) Twistband (speciality pack) 4) Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion 5) Toni &amp; Guy Casual sea salt texturising sprayÂ  Overall excited for this box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to try to cleanser and sea salt spray!! The shimmer lotion seems interesting and fun to try! I certainly don't mind an extra twist band and more body creme for winter!Â


 I'm getting the same box on my second account! I'm excited for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> However, I feel like birchbox thinks my main account is like 50 years old or something... I've changed my profile so many times and I just keep getting anti-aging products and BB/CC creams! - Vitivia vitamin capsules (can't use as they contain retinol &amp; I'm breastfeeding [bB should really have a pregnant/breastfeeding checkbox on their profile survey!!!!]) - Ahmad Tea (yuck) - dr Brandt shinerase BB cream (I have dry skin checked so I don't know why I'm getting a mattifying product..) - BeeKind body lotion (I'm okay with this) I really hope the box page isn't all the way updated and I at least get a choco pod in it or something!!


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 7, 2013)

> I'm getting the same box on my second account! I'm excited for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> However, I feel like birchbox thinks my main account is like 50 years old or something... I've changed my profile so many times and I just keep getting anti-aging products and BB/CC creams! - Vitivia vitamin capsules (can't use as they contain retinol &amp; I'm breastfeeding [bB should really have a pregnant/breastfeeding checkbox on their profile survey!!!!]) - Ahmad Tea (yuck) - dr Brandt shinerase BB cream (I have dry skin checked so I don't know why I'm getting a mattifying product..) - BeeKind body lotion (I'm okay with this) I really hope the box page isn't all the way updated and I at least get a choco pod in it or something!!


 I have dry skin normally, but when I skip a day washing my hair my skin gets really oily. That's when I love to have a little tube of mattifying moisturizer (or whatever) lying around otherwise my makeup doesn't sit the same on my skin.


----------



## productjunkie14 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm getting the same box on my second account! I'm excited for it






However, I feel like birchbox thinks my main account is like 50 years old or something... I've changed my profile so many times and I just keep getting anti-aging products and BB/CC creams!

- Vitivia vitamin capsules (can't use as they contain retinol &amp; I'm breastfeeding [bB should really have a pregnant/breastfeeding checkbox on their profile survey!!!!])
- Ahmad Tea (yuck)
- dr Brandt shinerase BB cream (I have dry skin checked so I don't know why I'm getting a mattifying product..)
- BeeKind body lotion (I'm okay with this)


I really hope the box page isn't all the way updated and I at least get a choco pod in it or something!!
I think Im getting the same box.  I think the last item is the dry shampoo..not the  best box but not the worst for me


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 7, 2013)

I just wish they would stop with all the "sneak peek" nonsense and just send out the boxes!


----------



## tasertag (Dec 7, 2013)

> You've been served by birchbox law  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOL I got away with 9 good boxes. Guess it was about time.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey everyone, I just got the email saying that they have a subscription spot open for me. My question is, would I be receiving this months box? And how are y'all figuring out what is in your box?


----------



## angienharry (Dec 7, 2013)

So this is something I hadn't seen when trolling the BB app for box history to try and guess what I'm getting this month....



I've seen "recommended for you", "box history", "top seller" and now this one "seen". Any ideas on what that might mean? They are both items I've never received, seen or clicked on to look at. I'm stumped!!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 7, 2013)

> So this is something I hadn't seen when trolling the BB app for box history to try and guess what I'm getting this month....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't know, but those both had "trending" on my feed yesterday.


----------



## JaneSays (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey everyone, I just got the email saying that they have a subscription spot open for me. My question is, would I be receiving this months box? And how are y'all figuring out what is in your box?
Yes, you should get a December box.  I think they updated the box history on the iphone app and some people got a sneaky peek!  They usually update them online on the 10th.  MUT'ers are like the CIA, FBI, MI-6, and Sherlock Holmes of Birchbox content.  Before you know it, there will be a list of all possible boxes.  Then The will deduce box contents based on weight once they start shipping. Get your popcorn and martinis ready!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 7, 2013)

> Yes, you should get a December box. Â I think they updated the box history on the iphone app and some people got a sneaky peek! Â They usually update them online on the 10th. Â MUT'ers are like the CIA, FBI, MI-6, and Sherlock Holmes ofÂ Birchbox content. Â Before you know it, there will be a list of all possible boxes. Â Then TheÂ will deduce box contents based on weight once they start shipping. Get your popcorn and martinis ready!


 Thank you so much, love! I'm pumped for this!


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *UPDATED BOX LINKS UNDER SPOILER!*



Spoiler



https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb1
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb2
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb3
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb4
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb5
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb6
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb7
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb8
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb9
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb10
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb11
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb12
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb13
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb14
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb15
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb16
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb17
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb18
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb19
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb20
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb21
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb22
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb23
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb24
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb25
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb26
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb27
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb28
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb29
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb30
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb31
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb32
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb33
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb34
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb35
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb36
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb37
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb38
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb39
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb40
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb41
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb42
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb43
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb44
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb45
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb46
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb47
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb48
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb49
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb50
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb51
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb52
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb53
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb54
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb55
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb56
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb57
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb58
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb59
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb60
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb61
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb62
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb63
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb64
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb65
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb66
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb67
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb68
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb69
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb70
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb71
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb72
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb73
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb74
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb75
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb76
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb77
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb78
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb79
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb80
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb81
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb82
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb83
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb84
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb85
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb86


 

Quote: Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey everyone, I just got the email saying that they have a subscription spot open for me. My question is, would I be receiving this months box? And how are y'all figuring out what is in your box?
Yes, you should get a December box.  I think they updated the box history on the iphone app and some people got a sneaky peek!  They usually update them online on the 10th.  MUT'ers are like the CIA, FBI, MI-6, and Sherlock Holmes of Birchbox content.  Before you know it, there will be a list of all possible boxes.  Then The will deduce box contents based on weight once they start shipping. Get your popcorn and martinis ready!


I posted the links to the boxes yesterday.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 7, 2013)

> Thank you so much, love! I'm pumped for this!


 Kelly, This is one of my favorite threads and subs for that matter. I'm sure u will love BB. The points are amazing and if ur boxes are not quite right, it seems tweaking ur profile and adding favorites seems to really help. Random question.... What are some of all u MUTers favorite threads???? I love BB, and secret Santa. I will be utterly sad when SS is over!! I didn't know until today there was a Black Friday thread. That would have been awesome for me. Oh well, next year I won't forget!!


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thank you so much, love! I'm pumped for this!
Kelly,
This is one of my favorite threads and subs for that matter. I'm sure u will love BB. The points are amazing and if ur boxes are not quite right, it seems tweaking ur profile and adding favorites seems to really help.
Random question.... What are some of all u MUTers favorite threads????
I love BB, and secret Santa. I will be utterly sad when SS is over!! I didn't know until today there was a Black Friday thread. That would have been awesome for me. Oh well, next year I won't forget!! 
My favorite threads are Birchbox, Ipsy, &amp; the out-of-control Sephora thread. I've been avoiding the Sephora thread lately though. That thread is full of enablers like no other! haha


----------



## angienharry (Dec 7, 2013)

> My favorite threads are Birchbox, Ipsy, &amp; the out-of-control Sephora thread. I've been avoiding the Sephora thread lately though. That thread is full of enablers like no other! haha


 I feel the same way about that sephora thread. That thing costs me too much money! I found a promo code only thread for sephora though and I'm liking that one a little more. I just can't afford to hear everyone keep raving about naked3. I'm bound to cave and buy it if I keep going over there...lol


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My favorite threads are Birchbox, Ipsy, &amp; the out-of-control Sephora thread. I've been avoiding the Sephora thread lately though. That thread is full of enablers like no other! haha
I feel the same way about that sephora thread. That thing costs me too much money!
I found a promo code only thread for sephora though and I'm liking that one a little more. I just can't afford to hear everyone keep raving about naked3. I'm bound to cave and buy it if I keep going over there...lol 
For that purchase, I needed no enabling! I snatched that palette up in record time! lol


----------



## JaneSays (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


I posted the links to the boxes yesterday. 




Wow. The martinis were especially good yesterday. Can't believe I missed it! 

I almost unwrapped my daughter's Christmas gift (iPod) so I could download the app and get a look at my box.


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


I posted the links to the boxes yesterday. 




Wow. The martinis were especially good yesterday. Can't believe I missed it! 

I almost unwrapped my daughter's Christmas gift (iPod) so I could download the app and get a look at my box.


Hahaha... I would totally have done it! I mean, you have to charge it, right? lol


----------



## LadyK (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow. The martinis were especially good yesterday. Can't believe I missed it! 

I almost unwrapped my daughter's Christmas gift (iPod) so I could download the app and get a look at my box.
bwahahahaha!


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 7, 2013)

Sad Andriod user over here!  I actually like most of the boxes I've seen so far, I think this will be a good BB month!  But I want it RIGHT NOW!  I have no patience!  At least I have a regular BB order that is supposed to be delivered today so I will soon have a pick 2 to play with.


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 7, 2013)

WOOHOO! Clicky truck on my secondary account! Weight is 0.484 with projected delivery on Monday! 



 

Nothing on my main yet, which I consider a good thing since I do not want dupe boxes.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 7, 2013)

No clicky tricks on either accounts. I just hope I don't get dupes!


----------



## IMDawnP (Dec 7, 2013)

No clicky truck, no e-mail for me yet.

I just went through all 86 box links. I am ineligible for 25 of them outright and in another 32 I have received at least one, sometimes 2 of the items but they are:

Color Club Nailpolish

Chuao Chocolate

Twistband

and it's understood that as long as they send me a different color/flavor/pattern these are not dupes right ?

What about the Chapstick ? I see that in quite a few boxes. Does this mean we could get another Chapstick or does it mean these boxes will definitely go to new subscribers ?

If BB keeps it up with the CC polish almost every month there may be an outcry to add the option Don't send me more than 6 a year (a la the perfume question).


----------



## flynt (Dec 7, 2013)

So if the app items are correct I'm getting boxes 23 and 38 (I know I said  I wouldn't get a second box but I couldn't resist the 100 pt code).

Box 38 Main account:

Fusion beauty mascara - the reviews and comments here do not look promising

Dr Lipp balm

SMART Skin polisher

Twistband

Toni&amp;Guy sea salt spray

Box 23 Gift Account:

Nuxe Cleansing Gel

Color Club Harlem Nights - hoping for a non-blue color

Twistband

Toni&amp;Guy sea salt spray

Supersmile Lip Treatment

Well I've been wanting salt spray and lip balms from Birchbox and they more then provided this month lol.


----------



## Cate88 (Dec 7, 2013)

How are ya'll finding out what you're getting for December? I've checked the site under 'Women's Box' and through the app and I can't find anything. It doesn't even tell me what box I'm getting.

All it says is it's going to ship on Dec. 10th.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 7, 2013)

Huh...I just got my 13 month keychain from birchbox. I thought they stopped giving those out. And I've actually been with BB 15 months, lol. I guess they are running behind.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Huh...I just got my 13 month keychain from birchbox. I thought they stopped giving those out. And I've actually been with BB 15 months, lol. I guess they are running behind.
I got mine too, even after emailing them and them telling me they were out of stock.


----------



## SamAsh (Dec 7, 2013)

Found my December box items, finally! Looks like I'm getting:

-Benta Berry exfoliating cleanser

-FusionBeauty LashFusion

-Hayadi Pure Happy Smooth

-Emily's fortune cookie

I'm hoping there's one more item I couldn't find, but I'm pretty happy with everything... as long as the samples aren't tiny!


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Huh...I just got my 13 month keychain from birchbox. I thought they stopped giving those out. And I've actually been with BB 15 months, lol. I guess they are running behind.
You give me hope. This is also my 15th month, and I had given up, after they told someone it was over. It's ridiculous how much I want that stupid keychain.


----------



## pvtfridays (Dec 7, 2013)

Doesn't birchbox send out a 1 year anniversary discount code?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm getting the same box on my second account! I'm excited for it







However, I feel like birchbox thinks my main account is like 50 years old or something... I've changed my profile so many times and I just keep getting anti-aging products and BB/CC creams!

- Vitivia vitamin capsules (can't use as they contain retinol &amp; I'm breastfeeding [bB should really have a pregnant/breastfeeding checkbox on their profile survey!!!!])
- Ahmad Tea (yuck)
- dr Brandt shinerase BB cream (I have dry skin checked so I don't know why I'm getting a mattifying product..)
- BeeKind body lotion (I'm okay with this)


I really hope the box page isn't all the way updated and I at least get a choco pod in it or something!!
I'm getting the same box on my gift sub but I have that one intentionally set up as a beauty "newbie" and wanting wellness items and I purposely didn't select a beauty style. 

I got this BB Cream in my glossy box recently and found it to be rather oily and not mattifying at all (I have oily skin).

If the app is right it also comes with the Klorane dry shampoo.


----------



## plumplant (Dec 7, 2013)

> I'm getting the same box on my gift sub but I have that one intentionally set up as a beauty "newbie" and wanting wellness items and I purposely didn't select a beauty style.Â  I got this BB Cream in my glossy box recently and found it to be rather oily and not mattifying at all (I have oily skin). If the app is right it also comes with the Klorane dry shampoo.


 Weird my profile is set up as beauty expert &amp; I have two beauty styles selected, and that I want makeup items.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pvtfridays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Doesn't birchbox send out a 1 year anniversary discount code?
Its at 13 months.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 7, 2013)

Really hope birchbox shapes up this month my last few boxes have been lousy


----------



## shelbyisace (Dec 7, 2013)

Alas, no updates for my December box yet. I do have a question for anyone with an annual subscription though!

Specifically, the Yearly Rebillable Subscription VS the 12-Month Gift Subscription. If I choose the gift sub option, can I apply it to my existing account, or will I need to cancel my monthly sub and put the gift sub onto a separate account to maintain one box per month? My preferences and points are in a good place, rather not go through the GC option to transfer things. Also, does anyone know if there is a promo code for the annual subscription live still? The promo code thread hasn't mentioned it lately, wondered if ya'll knew otherwise.

Thanks!


----------



## LinaMingo (Dec 7, 2013)

Can you review the welcome box?  Everytime I log into that account I get the 'You're box will ship soon' screen but I've had it for more than 2 weeks now.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can you review the welcome box?  Everytime I log into that account I get the 'You're box will ship soon' screen but I've had it for more than 2 weeks now.
Same here.  It sounds like some people have contacted customer service and then been able to review their welcome box.  One person was told they could not review the welcome box.


----------



## flynt (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can you review the welcome box?  Everytime I log into that account I get the 'You're box will ship soon' screen but I've had it for more than 2 weeks now.

I got my welcome box about two weeks ago and had the same issue.  I emailed birchbox about it and they put it up for review the next day.


----------



## amdoerr (Dec 7, 2013)

Mine says it shipped, and it's 0.5950 lbs, but I forgot how to see what number box I'm getting. I was subscribed to Birchbox for forever, but then cancelled , and this is my first month back!


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 7, 2013)

RE: welcome boxes not updating on the site

Definitely email them - I have to do that every time I get a welcome box - you still have until the 10th to do reviews.


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  RE: welcome boxes not updating on the site

Definitely email them - I have to do that every time I get a welcome box - you still have until the 10th to do reviews.
Ugh.. I emailed them last week, heard back that same day that they updated my page so I could review my welcome box. It's still not there though, when I emailed back they just told me it should be there, I need to try a different browser. I Use Firefox and have never had an issue before with my main account.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shelbyisace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alas, no updates for my December box yet. I do have a question for anyone with an annual subscription though!

Specifically, the Yearly Rebillable Subscription VS the 12-Month Gift Subscription. If I choose the gift sub option, can I apply it to my existing account, or will I need to cancel my monthly sub and put the gift sub onto a separate account to maintain one box per month? My preferences and points are in a good place, rather not go through the GC option to transfer things. Also, does anyone know if there is a promo code for the annual subscription live still? The promo code thread hasn't mentioned it lately, wondered if ya'll knew otherwise.

Thanks!
Yes, you can apply a gift subscription to a regular sub.  BUT you will still get a welcome box that might have products you have already received.


----------



## classybroad (Dec 7, 2013)

I got my box super early today.


----------



## classybroad (Dec 7, 2013)

Here is a pic.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## disconik (Dec 7, 2013)

> I'm getting the same box on my second account! I'm excited for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> However, I feel like birchbox thinks my main account is like 50 years old or something... I've changed my profile so many times and I just keep getting anti-aging products and BB/CC creams! - Vitivia vitamin capsules (can't use as they contain retinol &amp; I'm breastfeeding [bB should really have a pregnant/breastfeeding checkbox on their profile survey!!!!]) - Ahmad Tea (yuck) - dr Brandt shinerase BB cream (I have dry skin checked so I don't know why I'm getting a mattifying product..) - BeeKind body lotion (I'm okay with this) I really hope the box page isn't all the way updated and I at least get a choco pod in it or something!!


 Those vitamin capsules will probably trade really well!


> Hey everyone, I just got the email saying that they have a subscription spot open for me. My question is, would I be receiving this months box? And how are y'all figuring out what is in your box?


 As long as you sign up by the 15th, you'll get the December box.


----------



## TXSlainte (Dec 7, 2013)

> I'm getting the same box on my second account! I'm excited for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> However, I feel like birchbox thinks my main account is like 50 years old or something... I've changed my profile so many times and I just keep getting anti-aging products and BB/CC creams! - Vitivia vitamin capsules (can't use as they contain retinol &amp; I'm breastfeeding [bB should really have a pregnant/breastfeeding checkbox on their profile survey!!!!]) - Ahmad Tea (yuck) - dr Brandt shinerase BB cream (I have dry skin checked so I don't know why I'm getting a mattifying product..) - BeeKind body lotion (I'm okay with this) I really hope the box page isn't all the way updated and I at least get a choco pod in it or something!!


 I think I'm getting this box as well. I'm pretty sure the 5th item is the Klorane dry shampoo. I think it's a pretty decent box, and I'm just really glad to NOT be getting another red lip product!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ViciousT (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IMDawnP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No clicky truck, no e-mail for me yet.

I just went through all 86 box links. I am ineligible for 25 of them outright and in another 32 I have received at least one, sometimes 2 of the items but they are:

Color Club Nailpolish

Chuao Chocolate

Twistband

and it's understood that as long as they send me a different color/flavor/pattern these are not dupes right ?

What about the Chapstick ? I see that in quite a few boxes. Does this mean we could get another Chapstick or does it mean these boxes will definitely go to new subscribers ?

If BB keeps it up with the CC polish almost every month there may be an outcry to add the option Don't send me more than 6 a year (a la the perfume question).
How do you know if you're ineligible for a box?  Also...if there are only 3 items in a few boxes, will those be nice sized?  I'm still a BB newbie...


----------



## LadyK (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ViciousT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How do you know if you're ineligible for a box?  Also...if there are only 3 items in a few boxes, will those be nice sized?  I'm still a BB newbie...
BB won't send you the same product twice.  (If it is a product that comes in other shades they consider a different shade a different product)  If you see a box with a product you have already received you won't be getting that box.  This month I ruled out a lot of boxes because they had the Beauty protector, protect and detangle which I got a couple of months ago.  There won't be any 3 item boxes.  They always have 4-6 items.  The box pages that only show three things have not been fully updated.  I hope you are enjoying BB.   I have been getting it for a while and still get so excited!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ViciousT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How do you know if you're ineligible for a box?  Also...if there are only 3 items in a few boxes, will those be nice sized?  I'm still a BB newbie...
Based on receiving samples featured in the past, for *most items* (except for different colors/different flavors) you can't get the same item twice. Also any box that shows less than four items has not finished updating, they guarantee a minimum of four items each month!


----------



## probablyedible (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is a pic.
  




Super jealous that you got your box already!  Mine isn't even shipped out yet.  I got the Supergoop and the pretzel in my box last month.  The pretzel is okay, I was just really disappointed I didn't get the Chuao chocolate.  I really like the Supergoop.  It's my fave CC/BB type of creams that I have tried so far!  =)


----------



## plumplant (Dec 7, 2013)

I want to try those pretzels so bad but they are so expensive I can't bring myself to order them!


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *plumplant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I want to try those pretzels so bad but they are so expensive I can't bring myself to order them!
Buy some inexpensive pretzel sticks and dip them in melted chocolate and whatever, yourself. It'll be way better and inexpensive. I was not impressed at all with them, but I hope you get to try them.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Dec 7, 2013)

Same here, I thought it tasted stale actually. The Chuao is a whole 'nother story. I keep looking for them in TJ's and Marshall's because they were there last year.


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 7, 2013)

I haven't gotten Chuao in my box, so I have in and bought the pod pack based on all the rave reviews here. They are so good. I NEED MOAR! I want to know where else I can find them.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Dec 7, 2013)

Got my first box. Two more to go. My weight was .505 and I'll list what I got in a spoiler:

Box #45 (I think):   1) Color Club in a dark navy color 2) Twistband in silver 3) Embryolisse moisturizer 4) Harvey Prince Hello 5) Number 4 hairspray
I'm really not happy with this box. I did want to try item #4, so glad to see it in my box. I wasn't impressed though. It was just ok. Hate seeing #1 and #2 in my box. Item #5 is meh. I use this type of item so very little that it will probably last me 3-6 months, no exaggeration there. As for #3, I thought it might be good until I looked at the ingredients. Now I'm not so sure.

Oh well! All I really wanted when I saw the promo was the Manna Kadar. (Haven't read the last 2-300 posts, so it will be interesting to see if others are wanting that item too or moreso the Laqa or something else.) I have seen a few items that look good that weren't in the promo like the truffle serum. (Didn't look at ingredients on it though, since I didn't get it, so I could be wrong). Now, I am down to 3 boxes I would like above all others--#50, #55, and #85. There are only 10 I know I cannot get, but sadly, 45 of the 75 I could get I don't really like. Looks like a bit of a blah month to me. But then, November would've been hard to beat. Hoping I'm pleasantly surprised with my last 2 boxes, but I'm kind of looking to January already. The good news is this is VERY good for my wallet, haha!


----------



## cheetahchirps (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  BB won't send you the same product twice.  (If it is a product that comes in other shades they consider a different shade a different product)  If you see a box with a product you have already received you won't be getting that box.  This month I ruled out a lot of boxes because they had the Beauty protector, protect and detangle which I got a couple of months ago.  There won't be any 3 item boxes.  They always have 4-6 items.  The box pages that only show three things have not been fully updated.  I hope you are enjoying BB.   I have been getting it for a while and still get so excited!
I did get the same product twice (No. 4 Prep and Protect, which I was like "Thank you!") but they gave me 100 extra points for it without me asking since I couldn't review it. With long-time subscribers, I think this will be happening more and more.

I should be getting my boxes soon.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After scrolling through for almost 10 mins on my main account, and taking out all possible dupes, all I could find that I am getting is:

Hayadi Pure Happy Smooth (had to google this since there is no BB page for it yet, seems to be a smoothing lotion for hair)

Arcona Magic White Ice
OK, so I know I'm replying about 2 days late, but I just had to say--I LOVE that Arcona magic ice serum. It smells like cranberries and doesn't irritate my sensitive skin. I got 2 of them in deluxe sample sizes through Beautyfix before they went out of business. If Beautyfix was still up and going, they would be high on my list of snagging one a 3rd time, even though I'm still working on sample #1 (rotating it mostly with my Jurlique herbal serum and other samples as I get them). So if you are getting the Arcona and you like serums at all, I'd say you should give this one a serious try.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 7, 2013)

> Same here, I thought it tasted stale actually. The Chuao is a whole 'nother story. I keep looking for them in TJ's and Marshall's because they were there last year.


 I saw some flavors at Target.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think we'll all be getting 6 items in our boxes this month unless they sometimes only send some people 5 items and other people 6?  I figure if we're seeing some 6 item boxes, we'll probably see 6 item boxes across the board, right?

After scrolling through my discovery list, it looks like I'm getting box 21.

Color Club Harlem Lights bliss that's incredi-peel and foaming face wash benefit ultra plush lip gloss number 4 non aerosol hairspray camille beckman body butter   I only found 5 items and none of them are a "lifestyle" add-on so, i'm crossing my fingers for a non-orange choco-pod and that they aren't counting the bliss thing as a 2 item bundle (which would be completely bunk IMO - I want more chocolate!  lol).  Overall, I'm pretty happy with this box. I'm getting a little glossed out.  I have a TON.  But they're all different colors so I guess I shouldn't complain.  I can pretty much make my lips ANY color I want.  Plus, it's my first benefit product in a sub!     I've been looking for a soft hold hairspray so i'm interested in trying this out.  I always love nail polish!  I'm honestly pretty meh about the bliss stuff and intrigued by the body butter.  The scents all sound nice.
No, I got a 4 item box in the mail today, with a 5th lifestyle extra of that stupid hair tie. No offense to those who like them. I mean, I will probably use it, though I'd use it more if it were more of an everyday type of color. But since I could make them myself so cheaply and easily, I just don't get the big hoopla about these. Oh well. I had avoided them in all my subs until now. Guess it was just my time for the boobie prize, lol!


----------



## ddave (Dec 7, 2013)

Gah going through that box history thing on the Birchbox app makes me want to cancel when I see how many disappointing items I'd gotten in the past. I love my Birchbox though but eek


----------



## LinaMingo (Dec 7, 2013)

> Same here. Â It sounds like some people have contacted customer service and then been able to review their welcome box. Â One person was told they could not review the welcome box. Â





> I got my welcome box about two weeks ago and had the same issue. Â I emailed birchbox about it and they put it up for review the next day.





> RE: welcome boxes not updating on the site Definitely email them - I have to do that every time I get a welcome box - you still have until the 10th to do reviews.


 Thanks ladies I will give them a call on Monday.


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 7, 2013)

Per the app, I'm getting a twistband (I like these), Tocca (YES!), Secret Agent lipgloss, LuLu Organics hair powder (I've been wanting to try this for so long), and SMART skin polish. I don't have a tracking number yet. This is my tenth month with Birchbox and this is the first month I'm not getting anything from the spoiler video, if the app is in fact correct. I'm quite happy with this box.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Per the app, I'm getting a twistband (I like these), Tocca (YES!), Secret Agent lipgloss, LuLu Organics hair powder (I've been wanting to try this for so long), and SMART skin polish. I don't have a tracking number yet. This is my tenth month with Birchbox and this is the first month I'm not getting anything from the spoiler video, if the app is in fact correct. I'm quite happy with this box.
But, to be fair, didn't it seem like they had very few spoilers this month compared to past months? Or was it just me?


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 7, 2013)

Heather Hicks, you might be right. It did feel like a short list of spoilers.


----------



## Ayryil (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm just wondering, how can I see what box or what items I may be getting. Besides the spoilers on facebook I noticed there was mention of viewing it on the app but I couldn't find anything like that.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ayryil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm just wondering, how can I see what box or what items I may be getting. Besides the spoilers on facebook I noticed there was mention of viewing it on the app but I couldn't find anything like that.
Thats just a method people have been trying, but we don't have any evidence it's actually accurate yet. The only tried and true way to know what you're getting so far is to wait for your box page to update on your account.


----------



## Katinka31 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ayryil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm just wondering, how can I see what box or what items I may be getting. Besides the spoilers on facebook I noticed there was mention of viewing it on the app but I couldn't find anything like that.
I just tried the app trick -- I went to the "Discover" section and scrolled allllll the way down the page.  Supposedly, any products with a "Box History" note on them that you HAVEN'T yet received in a BB will be in your December box (although it may be a previous item in a different shade, I think?).

Now, could someone tell me how to look up which box # it is?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So, I'm guessing I will get...

1.  Archipelago Pomegranate Body Butter (whee!)

2.  Camille Beckman Glycerine Hand Therapy (whee!)

3.  Supersmile Ultimate Lip Treatment  (whee!)

4.  No. 4 Hairspray (give to daughter)

5.  Some kind of BB cream?  (I scrolled past it and now can't find it)


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Ayryil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm just wondering, how can I see what box or what items I may be getting. Besides the spoilers on facebook I noticed there was mention of viewing it on the app but I couldn't find anything like that.
Thats just a method people have been trying, but we don't have any evidence it's actually accurate yet. The only tried and true way to know what you're getting so far is to wait for your box page to update on your account.

I can attest to its accuracy, at least for the men's subscription.  Before my husband received his December box (like very early, such as the stage we are in now) I saw "box history" items that we had never received before.  We share a subscription.  I noted the items I was seeing and sure enough that's what was in his box.


----------



## Ayryil (Dec 8, 2013)

If that's the case it looks like I'm getting: Toni&amp;guy casual sea salt texturizing spray (yay!) Twistband (not bad) Harvey prince hello (I love perfumes) Embryolisse lait-creme concentre Laqa&amp; co fat lip pencil I'm pumped. Fortunately I'm not picky with any of my subs and won't complain if there are things I won't use. That's what trading or friends are for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## tasertag (Dec 8, 2013)

> Buy some inexpensive pretzel sticks and dip them in melted chocolate and whatever, yourself. It'll be way better and inexpensive. I was not impressed at all with them, but I hope you get to try them.


 I totally do this with pretzel rods and Nutella


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Buy some inexpensive pretzel sticks and dip them in melted chocolate and whatever, yourself. It'll be way better and inexpensive. I was not impressed at all with them, but I hope you get to try them.

I totally do this with pretzel rods and Nutella I like to melt white chocolate with a bit of peppermint extract and crushes candy canes, and dip pretzel rods first in milk chocolate, and then once it sets, into the white chocolate/peppermint mixture...peppermint bark pretzels!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 8, 2013)

I broke down and borrowed my mom's iPhone to try to peek at what I'm getting, and her phone is too old for the BB app...oh well. I will also admit to installing some dev tool iPhone emulators last night, but it seemed like a big hassle. I'm sure they've gotten stranger requests at the AT&amp;T store, right? The only other non-Droid user I know is my shrink, and she'd probably think I had totally lost it...


----------



## LindaD (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Buy some inexpensive pretzel sticks and dip them in melted chocolate and whatever, yourself. It'll be way better and inexpensive. I was not impressed at all with them, but I hope you get to try them.

I totally do this with pretzel rods and Nutella Oh wow, I gained so much snacking on pretzel rods and Nutella. I can't even keep that stuff in the house anymore.


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Dec 8, 2013)

> Per the app, I'm getting a twistband (I like these), Tocca (YES!), Secret Agent lipgloss, LuLu Organics hair powder (I've been wanting to try this for so long), and SMART skin polish. I don't have a tracking number yet. This is my tenth month with Birchbox and this is the first month I'm not getting anything from the spoiler video, if the app is in fact correct. I'm quite happy with this box.


 According to this method, I will be getting the same box. I hope the Tocca has a nice scent, as I'm excited for that. Hopefully we'll get pretty twistbands. I'll probably put the gloss, hair powder and skin polish up for trade though. If this is my box, it's much better than last months for me.


----------



## tasertag (Dec 8, 2013)

> Oh wow, I gained so much snacking on pretzel rods and Nutella. I can't even keep that stuff in the house anymore.


 I haven't been thinking about the number of calories I've been consuming from that and I already went through half of the jar. Too bad it's getting a little too cold to run outside. Guess I need to fit more yoga classes in my schedule so I can keep this in my diet. LOL.


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 8, 2013)

My first box showed up today! I got box #30 and it's weight was 0.484 lbs. I could not be happier with this box! 











Number 4 Non-Aerosol Hairspray
LAQA &amp; Co. Fat Lip Pencil in Ring of Fire
Embryolisse Lait-Creme Concentre
Atelier Cologne Vanille Insensee
Chuao Popcorn Pop


----------



## eeks1990 (Dec 8, 2013)

I just finished my gift sub last month and just re-subscribed for another year a few days ago, and now I cant see whats going to be in my box yet =( *sigh*

Also, this is going to be my 13th month, so I was wondering if they still gave out those lipstick holder keychains, or were giving out something else, or stopped doing them altogether....was just curious about that.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 8, 2013)

> My first box showed up today! I got box #30 and it's weight was 0.484 lbs. I could not be happier with this box!Â :icon_chee
> 
> 
> Number 4 Non-Aerosol Hairspray
> ...


 That's an awesome box! Is the Embryolisse about the size of the box? I got a sample of that last year and it was sooo tiny!


----------



## sarahe02 (Dec 8, 2013)

> I just finished my gift sub last month and just re-subscribed for another year a few days ago, and now I cant see whats going to be in my box yet =( *sigh* Also, this is going to be my 13th month, so I was wondering if they still gave out those lipstick holder keychains, or were giving out something else, or stopped doing them altogether....was just curious about that.


 November was my 13th month and on Friday I unexpectedly received one of those keychains in the mail. I've been lurking here for about that long, and I've seen people recently posting where CS said they weren't doing that anymore so I was quite surprised to get one!


----------



## sarahe02 (Dec 8, 2013)

Haha, sorry that didn't post right, obviously I'm still trying to catch on Oops! Fixed it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarahe02 (Dec 8, 2013)

> I like to melt white chocolate with a bit of peppermint extract and crushes candy canes, and dip pretzel rods first in milk chocolate, and then once it sets, into the white chocolate/peppermint mixture...peppermint bark pretzels!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That sounds amazing! May have to try that this weekend!


----------



## disconik (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first box showed up today! I got box #30 and it's weight was 0.484 lbs. I could not be happier with this box! 










Number 4 Non-Aerosol Hairspray
LAQA &amp; Co. Fat Lip Pencil in Ring of Fire
Embryolisse Lait-Creme Concentre
Atelier Cologne Vanille Insensee
Chuao Popcorn Pop 
 

That really is a great box!  And it looks like they're sending us the little screen cleaning squares they sent the guys in their december boxes, too.  Is the Cynthia Rowley thing just an info card?


----------



## southeastmidwes (Dec 8, 2013)

*grumble* my account isn't updating to show what I'm getting! I'm so impatient and it needs to hurry lol


----------



## Shatae (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahe02* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


November was my 13th month and on Friday I unexpectedly received one of those keychains in the mail. I've been lurking here for about that long, and I've seen people recently posting where CS said they weren't doing that anymore so I was quite surprised to get one!
I got mine in the mail yesterday.  My 13th month was.....wait for it....September ;-)


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 8, 2013)

I've got a clicky truck on both accounts!  Acct #2 has a weight of 0.485 and Acct #1 hasn't updated yet!


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Dec 8, 2013)

> Thats just a method people have been trying, but we don't have any evidence it's actually accurate yet. The only tried and true way to know what you're getting so far is to wait for your box page to update on your account.


 It's accurate! I got my box yesterday and sort of hate it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well. Will post pic later.


----------



## cheetahchirps (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I saw some flavors at Target.
They also sell them at REI.com, free shipping.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 8, 2013)

No clicky truck on either account.


----------



## emily9763 (Dec 8, 2013)

> That really is a great box! Â And it looks like they're sending us the little screen cleaning squares they sent the guys in their december boxes, too. Â Is the Cynthia Rowley thing just an info card?


 My husband never got a screen cleaner in his men's box. It was just a paper talking about the app. if it was supposed to be a screen cleaner, his was empty


----------



## ctr64 (Dec 8, 2013)

Based on the app box history, it looks like I'm getting two of the exact same box. The items aren't bad but variety would have been nice. Items are: Nuxe Facial cleansing gel Super Smile lip treatment Harlem lights Color Club nail polish Toni &amp; Guy sea salt spray Twist bands


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shatae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got mine in the mail yesterday.  My 13th month was.....wait for it....September ;-) 
This makes me think that they re-ordered them, or found a spare box somewhere. Maybe that CS person who told us they stopped, just didn't know what she was talking about. Maybe they were just really behind, or maybe they had to re-order?

Does your keychain have the same old Birchbox logo, or the new one?


----------



## LindaD (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first box showed up today! I got box #30 and it's weight was 0.484 lbs. I could not be happier with this box! 











Number 4 Non-Aerosol Hairspray
LAQA &amp; Co. Fat Lip Pencil in Ring of Fire
Embryolisse Lait-Creme Concentre
Atelier Cologne Vanille Insensee
Chuao Popcorn Pop 
 They have a special box for December! I think I'm more excited by that than anything, lol.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This makes me think that they re-ordered them, or found a spare box somewhere. Maybe that CS person who told us they stopped, just didn't know what she was talking about. Maybe they were just really behind, or maybe they had to re-order?

Does your keychain have the same old Birchbox logo, or the new one?

I just got the keychain for my 2nd account - I hadn't even realized I was at 13 months on that one, and it has the new logo, so they must have ordered additional keychains with the new design. (I compared it to my old keychain to make sure, and they are different.) Other than the logo, it seems the same - pink leather and *maybe* big enough for a chapstick.


----------



## mindcaviar (Dec 8, 2013)

I got my clicky truck! But since I don't have a smart phone I can't figure out my box guts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is my shipping weight: 0.6000 Does anyone else have this weight? 





Thanks for ideas, Dear BB MuT Ladies. 



 

Hope your weekend is going GREAT. I have had a whirlwind weekend so far. WHEW!


----------



## mindcaviar (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Buy some inexpensive pretzel sticks and dip them in melted chocolate and whatever, yourself. It'll be way better and inexpensive. I was not impressed at all with them, but I hope you get to try them.
WALGREENS DELISH brand "brush stroked" pretzels. On end caps by the food section-- about 3 bucks for 6 oz. Milk Chocolate pretzels covered with red and green drizzle. 





SUPER LUSCIOUS. My first taste and I ate the whole dang bag.

Seriously insanely fresh and good.  





You're welcome! *or should I duck because SO ADDICTIVE?*

hahahahaaaa


----------



## shelbyisace (Dec 8, 2013)

According to the Discovery Page, my box should look something like this:



Spoiler



skin&amp;co roma truffle therapy serum anti aging greenleaf starlight candle camille beckman glycerin hand therapy nelson j argan oil 7 moisture healing mask mally beauty lip magnifier


----------



## LizGeary (Dec 8, 2013)

Does anyone have a box weight close to .615 and also know what goodies will be inside? My app won't show me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## birdiebijou (Dec 8, 2013)

> According to this method, I will be getting the same box. I hope the Tocca has a nice scent, as I'm excited for that. Hopefully we'll get pretty twistbands. I'll probably put the gloss, hair powder and skin polish up for trade though. If this is my box, it's much better than last months for me.


 Box triplets! If the app method is legit, this is what I'm getting on my gift account. Pretty good box - I'm excited for everything but the lip gloss.


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ctr64* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Based on the app box history, it looks like I'm getting two of the exact same box. The items aren't bad but variety would have been nice.

Items are:

Nuxe Facial cleansing gel
Super Smile lip treatment
Harlem lights Color Club nail polish
Toni &amp; Guy sea salt spray
Twist bands
you could post on the Dec BB trade thread, to do a whole box swap. That looks like a pretty good one to me.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 8, 2013)

I have no idea what determines who gets candles (I know Birchbox has sent them out before), but I'd love to be on the receiving end of one.


----------



## ScopeIt (Dec 8, 2013)

Yeah, I am actually really excited about the candle! Even if my picky nose doesn't like the scent, I'm sure I know someone who will love it. Candles make great extras in gift bags and Christmas stockings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Clackey (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I totally do this with pretzel rods and Nutella
@tasertag You had me at Nutella!


----------



## ctr64 (Dec 8, 2013)

> you could post on the Dec BB trade thread, to do a whole box swap. That looks like a pretty good one to me.


 That is true. I could trade the whole box. I like the contents - just wanted a couple different items in my second account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laurenv78 (Dec 8, 2013)

I've been lurking here awhile, and am finally trying to figure out how to track faster, see what I'm getting sooner, and have been checking out everyone elses stuff.  I have ZERO patience lol.

I just got the BB app and I'm assuming the "box history" products I haven't gotten yet are the ones in my December box (which says it will ship 12-10)???

If so I am getting:

Chuao Chocolatier Chocolate Bar

Beauty Protector Protect and Shampoo

Beauty Protector Protect and Condition

Color Club Harlem Lights Collection Nail Polish - the picture is a sparkly blue that I really would not mind owning!

Antica Farmacista Hand Cream - no reviews on this??  Has anyone tried it?

I think I'll be pretty happy with this box as long as I like the shampoo and conditioner.  Chocolate is always good if they must put a non-beauty item in the box.  I'm good with tea as well.  I'm addicted to nail polish lately and hand cream is always a plus with my job.


----------



## award04 (Dec 8, 2013)

> I got my clicky truck! But since I don't have a smart phone I can't figure out my box guts   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />This is my shipping weight:Â 0.6000 Does anyone else have this weight?Â :fragez:  Thanks for ideas, Dear BB MuT Ladies.Â :heart: Â  Hope your weekend is going GREAT. I have had a whirlwind weekend so far. WHEW!Â :yay: Â


 I am getting the same box! 0.600 weight. The app doesn't give me any clues as to what is in it. How do I see the contents on the app? The website isn't even updated yet.


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
That's an awesome box! Is the Embryolisse about the size of the box? I got a sample of that last year and it was sooo tiny! 
*It's pretty small. The tube is 0.17 oz.*

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
That really is a great box!  And it looks like they're sending us the little screen cleaning squares they sent the guys in their december boxes, too.  Is the Cynthia Rowley thing just an info card?

*Yeah, it just tells you about the collection.*

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Shatae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got mine in the mail yesterday.  My 13th month was.....wait for it....September ;-) 
This makes me think that they re-ordered them, or found a spare box somewhere. Maybe that CS person who told us they stopped, just didn't know what she was talking about. Maybe they were just really behind, or maybe they had to re-order?

Does your keychain have the same old Birchbox logo, or the new one?


*I got mine on Friday and it has the new logo. My 13th month was October.*

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
They have a special box for December! I think I'm more excited by that than anything, lol.


*I know! I was so excited when I saw the box! It even had a special wrapper! XD*


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 8, 2013)

I saw something on my Box history about a "Sumbody Bon Bon set"

Anyone got a clue about these?


----------



## meaganola (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw something on my Box history about a "Sumbody Bon Bon set"

Anyone got a clue about these?
They're scrubs.  https://sumbody.com/catalog/bon-bons


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 8, 2013)

> They're scrubs.Â  https://sumbody.com/catalog/bon-bons


 I love those! They are like cocoa butter and exfoliant--really moisturizing and fragrant.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Dec 8, 2013)

Mine is .6300 lbs but I don't have it yet... Anyone have a photo of something in a similar weight?


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love those! They are like cocoa butter and exfoliant--really moisturizing and fragrant.
Hmm...doesn't seem like a Birchbox item but willing to try it!


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 8, 2013)

> Hmm...doesn't seem like a Birchbox item but willing to try it!


 Yeah it's more like a thing you'd get at lush.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Dec 9, 2013)

I SO WANT ONE OF THOSE BON BONS. I am getting a Pura Botanica bath infusion this month and I am thrilled about it, but I would love a bon bon too. I hope they send them out again next month!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I SO WANT ONE OF THOSE BON BONS. I am getting a Pura Botanica bath infusion this month and I am thrilled about it, but I would love a bon bon too. I hope they send them out again next month!
I was thinking the same exact thing. I haven't gotten a lot of bath items in the almost 2 years I've been with BB but I finally got one last month and the bon bon seems really neat so I'd love to get that too.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't think I got my December box yet. I'm so confused with where I am with my subscriptions... I sound kinda clueless lol Forgive me I've been working 80 hours per week, I'm a new dr.

That being said, I'd love to see a deluxe size sample of chloe perfume. I got a red leather keychain in the mail this weekend. I was SOOOO confused when I opened it. I mean absolutely miffed. I had no idea I would be getting this, nor did I realize I'd been subbing for 13 months. What is the point of it? Just a nice little key-chain?

How could I find out how when my December box will ship? I believe I get a shipping notice 1-2 days before it comes.


----------



## KayEss (Dec 9, 2013)

> I don't think I got my December box yet. I'm so confused with where I am with my subscriptions... I sound kinda clueless lol Forgive me I've been working 80 hours per week, I'm a new dr. That being said, I'd love to see a deluxe size sample of chloe perfume. I got a red leather keychain in the mail this weekend. I was SOOOO confused when I opened it. I mean absolutely miffed. I had no idea I would be getting this, nor did I realize I'd been subbing for 13 months. What is the point of it? Just a nice little key-chain? How could I find out how when my December box will ship? I believe I get a shipping notice 1-2 days before it comes. Â


 Nope, you probably don't have December's box yet! If you look in your account settings page, a tracking number should appear sometime on or before the 10th.


----------



## ikecarus (Dec 9, 2013)

Ugh, so I tried the method of scrolling through my Discovery tab in the Birchbox app and I'm really disappointed in what I may or may not be getting. Really disappointed as in I want to trade away every single item!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Based on that method, it'll be box #23 this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(

NUXE RÃªve de Miel Facial Cleansing and Make-Up Removing Gel

Color Club Harlem Lights Collection

Twistband Specialty Pack

Supersmile Ultimate Lip Treatment

TONI&amp;GUY Casual Sea Salt Texturising Spray

Haha if I end up getting this box... would anyone want to do a full box swap with me?


----------



## southeastmidwes (Dec 9, 2013)

Well this doesn't bode well, the weight of my box is 0.5350 anyone have one close? Or any ideas what could be in there?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 9, 2013)

YAY one of my boxes has tracking!  0.6100    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## samvanz12 (Dec 9, 2013)

If the discovery method is accurate, I'm getting dupes and receiving 2 of:

Chuao Chocolatier Chocolate Bars (I've been wanting these! yay!)

Number 4 Non-Aerosol Hairspray (eh...)

Salt of the Earth Aroma Bath Salt - White Ginger

Salt of the Earth Whipped Body Creme

Color Club Cocktail Hour Collection

Looks like Box #7.  Bummer that my first month with 2 subs are dupes (not technically my first month... 2nd sub got a welcome box last month) especially since there are so many variations this month. Blah. At least I want two of the Chocolate Bars and will probably use everything but the hairspray!


----------



## camel11 (Dec 9, 2013)

So I have had a shipping notice and whatnot for days now -- am I the only one for whom the weight, etc. doesn't update for awhile??


----------



## jkfinl (Dec 9, 2013)

According to the smart phone app idea someone recommended for finding what is going to be in my dec. month I'm getting Twisty band Tocca hand cream Lulu hair powder Pur minerals cc cream Secret agent plumping lip gloss Smart skin polisher 6 items, nice Yeh! We'll see if the method ia accurate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 9, 2013)

I woke up this morning totally surprised that MUT isn't blowing up and I was SOOO ANNOOOOYED that my box contents weren't posted yet. Then I realized it's only the 9th. *Sigh* finals.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I woke up this morning totally surprised that MUT isn't blowing up and I was SOOO ANNOOOOYED that my box contents weren't posted yet. Then I realized it's only the 9th. *Sigh* finals.
BAHAH. my concept of time is so whacked because of finals. and my box still hasn't shipped.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shelbyisace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

According to the Discovery Page, my box should look something like this: skin&amp;co roma truffle therapy serum anti aging

greenleaf starlight candle

camille beckman glycerin hand therapy

nelson j argan oil 7 moisture healing mask

mally beauty lip magnifier
Ooh!! I wish I was receiving that box!


----------



## bwgraham (Dec 9, 2013)

one of my boxes is .445 due on the 14th--

i am confused on the discovery method--some items i have received dont show up as a box history... but others do.  shouldnt they all? i have seen a few items that appear to be box history items i have not received though--and some of these i wish i wouldnt lol... oh well. still the unknown until tomorrow


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 9, 2013)

My box is due to be here on the 11th... I think I will hold off on looking at my updated box page tomorrow! That's kind of exciting lol.


----------



## KittenZ (Dec 9, 2013)

The app says my box will ship by Tuesday! I'm so excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RedBadger (Dec 9, 2013)

Finally, a weight and shipping! .4300 lbs and due at my house on the 13th. That's pretty lightweight, but I think I'm getting the LAQA lipstick and Lulu Hair Powder, both of which would not weigh very much. I will definitely be looking at my box page as soon as it updates, even if the box hasn't actually been delivered yet!


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 9, 2013)

Got my shipping notice!  .4900 weight expected on the 13th.  I have no idea yet what to expect, I don't use iPhone so no app for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I really excited for this box!


----------



## AMaas (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I SO WANT ONE OF THOSE BON BONS. I am getting a Pura Botanica bath infusion this month and I am thrilled about it, but I would love a bon bon too. I hope they send them out again next month!
Nice!  I am so excited to hear that Birchbox is carrying Pura Botanica!  I LOVE their hand cream, and proceeds benefit sea turtles.  http://puraproducts.com/bath-body/lend-a-hand-creme-smoother#.UqX3GOKQnkc


----------



## eeks1990 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahe02* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


November was my 13th month and on Friday I unexpectedly received one of those keychains in the mail. I've been lurking here for about that long, and I've seen people recently posting where CS said they weren't doing that anymore so I was quite surprised to get one!
aww darn! I was hoping to get one! Maybe I'll get lucky and it will randomly pop up in my mailbox


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 9, 2013)

I got my keychain today! My 13th month was in October. But better late than never!


----------



## Meeesha (Dec 9, 2013)

My box STILL hasn't shipped.  This is the latest I've ever waited.  West coast + coupled with the storms, this is going to end up being a January box


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 9, 2013)

> My box STILL hasn't shipped.Â  This is the latest I've ever waited.Â  West coast + coupled with the storms, this is going to end up being a January box :marchmellow: Â


 You know it's only December 9th right? Still 22 days left in December  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also on the shipping thing my boxes used to ship really early and then began shipping late. It depends on what box your getting and what wave it's getting sent out in. Now my boxes are shipping early again so it just depends on which box you get.


----------



## Antidentite (Dec 9, 2013)

Anyone know if they do any coupon codes for being a member past 2 years?  I'm at 2 and a half years or 30 months and I haven't seen a coupon code in quite some time.  I'm just over here waiting for something to come along so I can use my hoard of points.


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ILikeGiants* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just got the keychain for my 2nd account - I hadn't even realized I was at 13 months on that one, and it has the new logo, so they must have ordered additional keychains with the new design. (I compared it to my old keychain to make sure, and they are different.) Other than the logo, it seems the same - pink leather and *maybe* big enough for a chapstick.
Yay! That means they are still giving them away. If I haven't gotten one by the end of the month, I'll contact CS.

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WALGREENS DELISH brand "brush stroked" pretzels. On end caps by the food section-- about 3 bucks for 6 oz. Milk Chocolate pretzels covered with red and green drizzle. 





SUPER LUSCIOUS. My first taste and I ate the whole dang bag.

Seriously insanely fresh and good.  





You're welcome! *or should I duck because SO ADDICTIVE?*

hahahahaaaa 




Cool. Trader Joes has chocolate covered pretzel chips, and I love them too much.


----------



## Meeesha (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You know it's only December 9th right? Still 22 days left in December





 
Yes, I know.  It was a joke.


----------



## Steffi (Dec 9, 2013)

If the app trick is accurate I'm getting box 37.  I guess I'll find out tomorrow for sure when the page updates. Hah!  I have a clicky truck but of course it hasn't updated to show any real info.

-Ahmad Tea (I knew I'd end up with tea eventually) -No. 4 Non Aerosol Hairspray (Blah) -Harvey Prince Hello -Embryolisse Lait Creme 24 hour moisturizer -Color Club Cocktail Hour collection polish


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 9, 2013)

One is .60 and the other is .6150. No idea about the items.


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 9, 2013)

Still no tracking--this was the one month I was really jonesing for an early box, I'll be out of town from the 19th to the 30th.  C'est la vie. I get way too excited for that little box.


----------



## LizGeary (Dec 9, 2013)

> One is .60 and the other is .6150. No idea about the items.


 My box is also .615 and will hopefully be here later today or tomorrow! Box twinsies!


----------



## mariahk83 (Dec 9, 2013)

tracking on both accounts (no emails yet though) both shipped on Sat, thankfully they don't weigh the same .595 and .510


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LizGeary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



My box is also .615 and will hopefully be here later today or tomorrow! Box twinsies!
YAY! Be sure to share when it gets to you!


----------



## EratosVictim (Dec 9, 2013)

Does anyone have an idea of what might be in a box that weighs 0.57?


----------



## LizGeary (Dec 9, 2013)

Ugh. My box didn't come today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The suspense is killing me and I have searched my app up and down to find answers!!! box weight .615 what are you???


----------



## SweetStuff (Dec 9, 2013)

anyone know weight 0.4570?  My box info has not updated


----------



## barbyechick (Dec 9, 2013)

Shipped the 8 and arriving the 14, it's always right or a day later so I've got a but longer to wait. Weight .5950 and the app trick is showing me the first box I've gotten im not excited about



Spoiler



sea salt spray, nipple balm, eye cream, twist bands is all I found. Texture spray in December? My hair is too dry right now for that lol, odd choice.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 9, 2013)

No tracking on either account yet ðŸ˜ž


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 9, 2013)

I got the first of my three (_shut up. do not judge me. _




) BB's today. On  my other two accounts, I was able to find five new products on the discovery portion of the app that I hadn't received before. This box, I was able to find two things (mostly because I got tired of scrolling) and they both appeared in the box. My box was missing a twistband, eh, and the FusionBeauty LashFusionXL was so dried up it's unusable. Buzzkill. Emailing CS............


----------



## brittainy (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *flynt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So if the app items are correct I'm getting boxes 23 and 38 (I know I said  I wouldn't get a second box but I couldn't resist the 100 pt code).

Box 38 Main account:

Fusion beauty mascara - the reviews and comments here do not look promising

Dr Lipp balm

SMART Skin polisher

Twistband

Toni&amp;Guy sea salt spray

Box 23 Gift Account:

Nuxe Cleansing Gel

Color Club Harlem Nights - hoping for a non-blue color

Twistband

Toni&amp;Guy sea salt spray

Supersmile Lip Treatment

Well I've been wanting salt spray and lip balms from Birchbox and they more then provided this month lol.
If the app trick is correct - I am getting Box 38 as well! I am not thrilled with the reviews on the mascara either, but I am always up for trying new mascaras.


----------



## ChristinaC (Dec 9, 2013)

this is my first post, so I hope i do the spoiler right lol

I received my December Birchbox today, and I figured I'd share. (forgive my crappy cell pictures)




â€‹
I got the box weighing 0.6250 and it includes: Arcona - Magic White Ice face gel Color Club - Nail Polish Nelson j Beverly Hills - Argan Oil Non-Foaming Shampoo Salt of the Earth - Whipped body creme (Cabernet and Neroli) and Aroma Salt (White Ginger) And  Chuao pop corn pop chocolate (I already ate it lol - it was weird  like popcorn flavored chocolate with pop rock kind of things in it which reminded me between the texture and the taste of yucky bits of popcorn that get stuck in your teeth)    I'm excited to try everything.  The packaging for the salt of the earth products is weird, and I'm not sure I'll like anything with a "cabernet and neroli", but I'll try it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte (Dec 9, 2013)

A



> Anyone know if they do any coupon codes for being a member past 2 years?Â  I'm at 2 and a half years or 30 months and I haven't seen a coupon code in quite some time.Â  I'm just over here waiting for something to come along so I can use my hoard of points.Â  :sheep: Â


 They are few and far between. I did get a code for my 30th month, but they were sending them to just about everyone...I think it was last March. That was my first code since my 12 month code. October was my 3 year anniversary and...nothing. I've been thinking of getting a second sub just to get some coupon codes.


----------



## shelbyisace (Dec 9, 2013)

Box page still isn't updated, but I have a shipping weight of 0.61

Quote:

Originally Posted by *shelbyisace* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

According to the Discovery Page, my box should look something like this: skin&amp;co roma truffle therapy serum anti aging

greenleaf starlight candle

camille beckman glycerin hand therapy

nelson j argan oil 7 moisture healing mask

mally beauty lip magnifier


----------



## KNT101184 (Dec 9, 2013)

EDIT:  Wow I was not looking at the right numbers when I first posted - my bad =)
My tracking info has been updated a lot sooner this month!

Weight: .5900

Delivery:  12/14


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 9, 2013)

Nothing makes my post-exam depression better than Panera, Say Yes to the Dress, AND FINALLY GETTING A CLICKY TRUCK  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

no box weight yet though.


----------



## latinafeminista (Dec 9, 2013)

It's never a good thing when both of your BB subscriptions arrive on the same day.  This is the 2nd time I"m getting total dupe boxes, bummmerrrr.  

I got box 20, which isn't a bad box really, I just don't need two of them! Off to the trade threads I go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb20


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nothing makes my post-exam depression better than Panera, Say Yes to the Dress, AND FINALLY GETTING A CLICKY TRUCK  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

no box weight yet though.
I think you need to add "painting your nails" to that list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also chocolate?


----------



## KayEss (Dec 9, 2013)

> Nothing makes my post-exam depression better than Panera, Say Yes to the Dress, AND FINALLY GETTING A CLICKY TRUCK  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no box weight yet though.


 I like your style...I might steal the Panera/Say Yes to the Dress idea if I have a second to breathe this week! (And ditto on the clicky truck but no weight/updates.)


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Dec 9, 2013)

Whats the app trick!?


----------



## KayEss (Dec 9, 2013)

> Whats the app trick!?


 On the Birchbox app, go to the Discover tab. Scroll down (it took a long time for me to find all of them), and look at items marked as "box history." If you haven't gotten one of them before, yet it is marked as "box history," it will likely be in your December box.


----------



## Kristen121 (Dec 9, 2013)

I was really hoping the box from my first accoutn would come today. Expected delievery date is the 11th, but my boxes usually come 2 days before the expected date. I'm going to try really hard not to peak when the box pages upload. I'll probably peek on my 2nd account though.


----------



## LindaD (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nothing makes my post-exam depression better than Panera, Say Yes to the Dress, AND FINALLY GETTING A CLICKY TRUCK  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

no box weight yet though.
I think you need to add "painting your nails" to that list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also chocolate?

Haha, I always paint my nails when I'm procrastinating from studying. You can always tell when my midterms/finals/papers are because that's the only time when they look impeccable.


----------



## xciaobellax (Dec 9, 2013)

That's what my box should be too from what I saw on the app. That's my weight too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 9, 2013)

CLICKY TRUCK on both accounts!!?!? 





No weight or anything on either yet... but thats ok... for now.



But tomorrow better be a different story!


----------



## Autym Henderson (Dec 9, 2013)

I think I'm the only one with a .435 clicky truck with a delivery date of 12/12 - haven't seen any box twins yet....


----------



## camel11 (Dec 9, 2013)

So my box was randomly delivered tonight -- even though my tracking JUST updated to say the box was ready for the post office? Strange.





That's what I got -- I'm really pleased with this box.  I'm not going to use the Arcona, because I just started on Dr. Haushka's program, and have seen dramatic improvements in my skin.  It's been so bad for so long, I don't dare introduce anything else!

I would have preferred the Sea Salt spray (*hint to anyone who wanted Arcona instead*!)

VERY excited about the teas.  The teas and antiperspirant wipes are already in my work bag, and I'm sure i'll drink the teas tomorrow during the snowy workday. The Laqua color is amazinggg (I think bossy boots? It doesn't say!).  And, I'm always interested to try hair styling stuff, so yay!  

ETA: This was 0.49 weight.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 9, 2013)

Got a clicky truck!  No updates on weight or date yet.  I can't wait to check my Box Page tomorrow and see how accurate the new app method is!  If it's right, I'm getting box 28!


----------



## Ayryil (Dec 9, 2013)

Yay I finally got a tracking number. It's coming from nj to Maine so hopefully this awful weather doesn't delay it. I want my bb! Someone tell me what is a clicky truck? I'm still picking up on forum lingo lol.


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  CLICKY TRUCK on both accounts!!?!? 






No weight or anything on either yet... but thats ok... for now.



But tomorrow better be a different story!

according to the app cheat, my gift account is getting:

bliss incredipeel,

#4 hairspray,

camille beckman body butter,

 benefit sugarbomb lip gloss, (i actually just got this in a pick two, this one will go in a xmas present)

 CC harlem,

My main account is getting:

Honest lotion,

Lafresh wipes,

 twistbands,









!

protect &amp; detangle,

Possibly one of these because of different color options: ruffian, CC cocktail, model co

Excited for it all!


----------



## LizGeary (Dec 9, 2013)

When do the boxes usually post? Midnight? Or do they make us wait??  Ill be sad if they make me wait!


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 9, 2013)

They usually post around 6 or 7 am EST.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a clicky truck on my main account, I am set for delivery on Saturday (but usually 1 day early here, so Friday).  The weight of mine is only .5810


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a clicky truck on my main account, I am set for delivery on Saturday (but usually 1 day early here, so Friday).  The weight of mine is only .5810
I've been noticing a lot of .4** weights, so yours is actually on the heavier end of things


----------



## LadyK (Dec 9, 2013)

Two clicky trucks now but no weights.  One truck went clicky hours before the other so I'm hoping different boxes.  This is one month where I don't really care about dupes since I can add them to gifts and stockings.


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 9, 2013)

Mine is expected on the 11th. Weight is 0.63. Anyone else have that weight??


----------



## izzybizzy (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok totally weird. So I use my paypal card to pay for my birchbox and it was declined on the 1st because I forgot to add money to paypal. OOPS! So I sent BB an email letting them know they could re-bill me whenever and they got back to me the next day saying everything was good. I haven't gotten a tracking number yet though so I hope I didn't screw things up. I suck at waiting and need more patience.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MUfiend (Dec 10, 2013)

> Dear BB Ladies of MuT, :hug: I do not have a smart phone so I can't download an app. How do I find out what I am getting? Is there another trick? This is only my third box coming this month, so not too BB savvy. When do the pages generally update on the BB site? THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP!Â :heart: Â


 @mindcaviar unfortunately there's no other way than to wait for your box to update. It usually does on the 10th of each month. If you're into sleuthing and you've gotten a few boxes, you can usually check the box variations and try to figure out which box you won't be getting. Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUfiend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


@mindcaviar unfortunately there's no other way than to wait for your box to update. It usually does on the 10th of each month. If you're into sleuthing and you've gotten a few boxes, you can usually check the box variations and try to figure out which box you won't be getting. Enjoy the hunt!
only like 10 more hours.....  tick tock...tick tock....


----------



## LizGeary (Dec 10, 2013)

Im hoping that I might have something good like the candle since my box weight is a little higher than others. Is there anyone out there getting box 1 or 2? If so has your box shipped? But now that I think about it.. that weiht is very similar to a month I got the shampoo/ conditioner combo blahh I hate getting those!


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Dec 10, 2013)

Box weight: .4600 Due date: 12/14 I THINK I'm getting box #53, I'll be happy to know for sure when my contents update.


----------



## flynt (Dec 10, 2013)

One of my box contents loaded early on the app and it's the same as what the discovery page was showing. The other account is just showing tracking.


----------



## mindcaviar (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUfiend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


@mindcaviar unfortunately there's no other way than to wait for your box to update. It usually does on the 10th of each month. If you're into sleuthing and you've gotten a few boxes, you can usually check the box variations and try to figure out which box you won't be getting. Enjoy the hunt!
I am only on box three! I'ma newb!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for the info


----------



## mindcaviar (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  only like 10 more hours.....  tick tock...tick tock....




So, about ten in the AM CST is when they update?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, about ten in the AM CST is when they update? 
It's usually 5 AM CST  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

There's been a few month's it's been later, but generally they're pretty on the ball. 

Can't WAIT to see what I'm getting!


----------



## mindcaviar (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ayryil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay I finally got a tracking number. It's coming from nj to Maine so hopefully this awful weather doesn't delay it. I want my bb! Someone tell me what is a clicky truck? I'm still picking up on forum lingo lol.
I'm new, too! I had to ask the same question recently. A clicky truck is a live link to the tracking of your box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have no idea who started that or why everyone says it, but it's cute!


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ayryil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay I finally got a tracking number. It's coming from nj to Maine so hopefully this awful weather doesn't delay it. I want my bb! Someone tell me what is a clicky truck? I'm still picking up on forum lingo lol.

I think clicky truck just means that your account page updated so that there's a clickable tracking link below the delivery truck icon.


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 10, 2013)

S



> So, about ten in the AM CST is when they update?Â


 shoot.. Now I can't remember if they update @7,8, or 9am eastern time.


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 10, 2013)

> It's usually 5 AM CST  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  There's been a few month's it's been later, but generally they're pretty on the ball.Â  Can't WAIT to see what I'm getting!


 I feel like in the 6 months I've been subbing it's been later.. That could just be my impatience too.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 10, 2013)

Definitely usually updates at 5am Central time for me


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Dec 10, 2013)

its usually 6am EST


----------



## cari12 (Dec 10, 2013)

Yep. Aside from one month they updated a day late, it's always come up right at 2am AKST (or 6am EST) for me. I'm usually up with one of my kids so I always check right when it uploads :-D


----------



## Ang2121 (Dec 10, 2013)

Box #21 I need to change my profile to not interested in hair products, i would much prefer make up and skincare however I would much prefer hair products to food items.. anyway box looks like this:



 Number 4 Non-Aerosol Hairspray 123 
$30.00 Ships Free


 Benefit Ultra Plush Lip Gloss 3444 
$16.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 Color ClubÂ® Harlem Lights Collection 2563 
$8.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 Camille Beckman Body Butter 1 
$15.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 bliss thatâ€™s incredi-â€˜peelâ€™! + fabulous foaming face wash   Pretty happy about it.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 10, 2013)

My box is up!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 10, 2013)

5:00 exactly!

Box 1: 

Greenleaf Starlight Candle

Mally Beauty Lip Magnifier

Skin&amp;Co Roma TRUFFLE THERAPYâ„¢ SERUM Boosting Anti-Aging Serum

Camille Beckman Glycerine Hand Therapyâ„¢

Nelson J Beverly Hills Argan Oil 7 Moisture Healing Mask

Box 2:

NUXE RÃªve de MielÂ® Facial Cleansing and Make-Up Removing Gel

Color ClubÂ® Harlem Lights Collection

twistbandâ„¢ Speciality Pack

Supersmile Ultimate Lip Treatment

TONI&amp;GUY Casual Sea Salt Texturising Spray

Not SUPER excited about anything, but both ok boxes!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 10, 2013)

Getting Box 28...another mascara! I am going to open a mascara shop! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Borghese Superiore State of the art Mascara

willa Lavender Facial Towelettes

Hair Rules Quench Conditioner

Pura Botanica Botanic Bath Infustions

Emily's Chocolate Covered Fortune Cookies

Not a terrible box, not a super exciting one either.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 10, 2013)

Mine are all up and all the same as the app method too! Can't wait! Eta: I'm getting boxes 24, 75, &amp; 76


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Dec 10, 2013)

Box 62 for me.  Curious about the Eslor skincare system and what exactly I'll be receiving.


----------



## Steffi (Dec 10, 2013)

Mine was up and also the same as the app method.  Meh box but I'm not as disappointed as I was with my ipsy glam room.  I think I'll at least try most if not all of my BB items this month(yeah, even the tea depending on the flavors).


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow the amount I am underwhelmed by this box is....... pretty hard to understate.



Spoiler





 Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder 1395 $30.00 Ships Free


 

 Secret Agent Beauty Nourishing &amp; Plumping Lip Gloss 391 $18.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 TOCCA Crema da Mano Luxe 2938 $20.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 Grand Central Beauty S.M.A.R.T. Skin Perfectingâ„¢ Polisher 1557 $38.00 Ships Free




I know I've been kind of a grey raincloud on the BB boards the last few months since I just haven't been happy, and I'm kind of glad it's over. I might still grey everyone's day with one more box in January so I can round it out with 16 months and get another 25% code. I know what I want with it, at least.

I've been holding myself back at looking at other boxes to stop myself from box envy, but I'm still unhappy so that's just a sign it's not for me. It's been a good exercise in experimenting and trying new things, but I'm just not getting the items I'm interested in trying from BB anymore. :

I already had the Lulu organics in my other account more than a year ago, and I haven't opened it even because it seems l ike such a messy hassle way to package the sample. I freaking hate lip gloss. I did want the hand cream, but not at the expense of everything else. Just watch me get it in the one Tocca scent I don't like bleh. I'm actually kind of okay with the Twistband, but I've gotten so many this month and I really would've gotten something else. Like tea. I would've loved tea. I.... don't have a feeling either way about the skin polisher, but it's not particularly making me excited.
Bleh whatever. Maybe I'l feel better once I get the actual box. Glum glum ho.


----------



## Sunnie045 (Dec 10, 2013)

> Getting Box 28...another mascara! I am going to open a mascara shop! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Borghese Superiore State of the art Mascara willa Lavender Facial Towelettes Hair Rules Quench Conditioner Pura Botanica Botanic Bath Infustions Emily's Chocolate Covered Fortune Cookies Not a terrible box, not a super exciting one either.


 Box twins!


----------



## MKSB (Dec 10, 2013)

One of my boxes is up...

Harvey Prince Hello perfume

Twistbands (UGH)

Toni &amp; Guy Sea Salt Spray

Embryolisse face moisturizer

LAQA &amp; co lip pencil

I'm really excited about the perfume. My sister got it in her box this month and she loves it. I also am excited to try the moisturizer. I already have a lippy from LAQA and it's okay, I just hope I get a darker red color this time. The hair stuff is meh.

I wish my primary subscription box would update. I feel like it's going to be a bit more tailored to stuff that I actually want because I've had that sub longer.


----------



## kamanda85 (Dec 10, 2013)

> Box twins!


 Box triplets! I'm actually really excited to try everything in this box!


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 10, 2013)

> this is my first post, so I hope i do the spoiler right lol I received my December Birchbox today, and I figured I'd share. (forgive my crappy cell pictures)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I got the box weighing 0.6250 and it includes: Arcona - Magic White Ice face gel Color Club - Nail Polish Nelson j Beverly Hills - Argan Oil Non-Foaming Shampoo Salt of the Earth - Whipped body creme (Cabernet and Neroli) and Aroma Salt (White Ginger) And Â Chuao pop corn pop chocolate (I already ate it lol - it was weird Â like popcorn flavored chocolate with pop rock kind of things in it which reminded me between the texture and the taste of yucky bits of popcorn that get stuck in your teeth)Â  Â  I'm excited to try everything. Â The packaging for the salt of the earth products is weird, and I'm not sure I'll like anything with a "cabernet and neroli", but I'll try it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Box Twins! I'm pretty excited about this box. Hopefully my main account is completely different. Welcome!


----------



## mindcaviar (Dec 10, 2013)

Yes, I stayed up all night in order to see my BB contents. hahahhaaaaaa!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, I stayed up all night in order to see my BB contents. hahahhaaaaaa!!! 




Atta girl! 

What are you getting??


----------



## mindcaviar (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of my boxes is up...

Harvey Prince Hello perfume

Twistbands (UGH)

Toni &amp; Guy Sea Salt Spray

Embryolisse face moisturizer

LAQA &amp; co lip pencil
I have the same box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm happy about all of it except the Salt Spray. My hair is already textured and tends to be dry. Can we get any color LAQA and twistbands?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Dec 10, 2013)

Im getting https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb2 im excited for the mally and candle. im curious of the sizes for the other items though


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 10, 2013)

I narrowly escaped the twist band. I never wear my hair up, and if I do it's with a clip, so I am glad I didn't get one. Birchbox needs to end their love affair with twist bands and color club.

I'm definitely not thrilled with this box, as I know that 90% of it is stuff that's been given out in the past, but that's what I get for leaving Birchbox and coming back a year later, I guess, haha. It definitely could be worse after what I've seen. After my travesty of a box last month (foil packets galore with a watery hand cream and chella pencil) This one is better. The only thing I don't recognize from a million other boxes is the hand cream. Watch it be in a foil pack.


----------



## TXSlainte (Dec 10, 2013)

My box only has 4 products...and one of them is tea. Isn't tea an extra?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm getting https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb26 Very happy!!!!


----------



## Meshybelle (Dec 10, 2013)

Very excited about my box this month!



Spoiler









Greenleaf Starlight Candle $17.00
Ships Free



Mally Beauty Lip Magnifier $20.00
Ships Free
More Options Available



Skin&amp;Co Roma TRUFFLE THERAPYâ„¢ SERUM Boosting Anti-Aging Serum $75.00
Ships Free



Camille Beckman Glycerine Hand Therapyâ„¢ $14.00
Ships Free
More Options Available


----------



## celiajuno (Dec 10, 2013)

I am getting box 77. I am not excited. There are only 4 items, one of which is another lip product. I was hoping for a really great December box.


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Dec 10, 2013)

This is weird, but I find that I usually judge my box on the lifestyle extra. Since I realized that this month, I decided to be more objective about it, and it turns out that I'm actually pretty excited.

I'm getting:

Emily's Chocolates Chocolate Covered Fortune Cookies (I really don't like fortune cookies, but I'll try them)

Secret Agent Beauty Nourishing &amp; Plumping Lip Gloss (meh... plumpers scare me so I never buy them, but I'll try this one)

Number 4 Non-Aerosol Hairspray (I'm excited to try this actually. I always use aerosol ones, but I had non-aerosol for my clip-in curls when I was a cheerleader)

BeeKind Body Lotion (more body lotion never hurt anyone... even though my stash is embarrassingly large)

betty&amp;ko The Betty Polish (at first I didn't like this, but after reading the info page I am SO excited to try this. I think I'm most excited about this!)

I will definitely use everything I'm getting!

For anyone wondering, this is box 72.


----------



## Andi B (Dec 10, 2013)

@Meshybelle we're box twins!  I wonder if the lip product is full size?! I'm guessing that the home-related product is a mini. This is a really good box, although I was secretly hoping for some type of chocolate!


----------



## jennm149 (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 23 and 76.  I'm quite pleased.  It's a nice mix of products and the only dupe between the two is the Twistband, which is OK by me.  I have Baldwin Blues from a swap last month -- think there's any chance they will send different color polishes this month?

I think it's the third month on my second sub, so maybe a discount code coming my way.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Dec 10, 2013)

My new gift subscription is getting box version:





Looks like a decent box.  I am not sure about the sample sizes of Supersmile and Nuxe.  I am excited about Supersmile treatment since I have never tried it, and living in the north I get chapped lips. I love color club and hope I get the color pictured. I have waist length hair and two daughters so twist bands never go to waste. I may not like the nuxe, which tends to be over-scented for me...but since it is something that is washed off rather than left on to make me sneeze, it will probably be fine.  The only thing I don't want is sea salt spray.  I don't like sea salt spray, but I will put it in my trade list or slip it into my sister-in-law's present.

In my main account, I am getting box version:





The Eyeko liquid eyeliner is probably full-size.  I am still using the Jessie's girl from IPSY a few months ago, but I do like it better than I thought I would.  I might save this to open up in the spring. The Elite Therapeutics is new to me, and I hope it is a decent sized sample.  Twistbands will be my only dupe between boxes, and I far prefer twistbands to weird chocolate, though I wouldn't have minded trying some tea.  The la Fresh wipes are fine, ...but it makes me really hope the hair rules isn't a packet sample!  Overall, am happy with what I am getting this month.


----------



## AshleyK (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm getting https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb26

Very happy!!!!
 
So the app trick worked and I am also getting box 26!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am also pretty happy with this box. I got a mini secret agent gloss from a mystery 2 pack and I loved it, so I am excited to get that. That reminds me that I need to find it!

Box weight is 0.5 and projected delivery date shows Dec 16, but I always get it earlier..


----------



## page5 (Dec 10, 2013)

Who names these products? The last thing I want is a "Fat" lip pencil.

*Fat lip definition*, a swollen mouth or lip, as from a blow: He said if I didn't shut up he'd give me a fat lip. (Dictionary.com)

On the plus side, no hair products (finally)!! Only four items to review though makes me sad. I received the MST in a pick two and didn't care for it. The face wash looks interesting, I just hope it's not two foil packets like the last two product sample I received. 

Box 46









 Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ SPF20 Face 229 
$48.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 LAQA &amp; Co. Fat Lip Pencil 79 
$18.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 Camille Beckman Body Butter 1 
$15.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


----------



## Momsgotmail (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Who names these products? The last thing I want is a "Fat" lip pencil.

*Fat lip definition*, a swollen mouth or lip, as from a blow: He said if I didn't shut up he'd give me a fat lip. (Dictionary.com)

On the plus side, no hair products (finally)!! Only four items to review though makes me sad. I received the MST in a pick two and didn't care for it. The face wash looks interesting, I just hope it's not two foil packets like the last two product sample I received. 

Box 46








 Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ SPF20 Face 229 $48.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 LAQA &amp; Co. Fat Lip Pencil 79 $18.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 Camille Beckman Body Butter 1 $15.00 Ships Free
More Options Available
Wow, I am a bit jealous of your Bliss and Body Butter!


----------



## Meshybelle (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Meshybelle we're box twins!  I wonder if the lip product is full size?! I'm guessing that the home-related product is a mini. This is a really good box, although I was secretly hoping for some type of chocolate!
Every lip product like this that I have gotten from them has been either a deluxe or full size. I really like this box!!


----------



## gemstone (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My new gift subscription is getting box version:





Looks like a decent box.  I am not sure about the sample sizes of Supersmile and Nuxe.  I am excited about Supersmile treatment since I have never tried it, and living in the north I get chapped lips. I love color club and hope I get the color pictured. I have waist length hair and two daughters so twist bands never go to waste. I may not like the nuxe, which tends to be over-scented for me...but since it is something that is washed off rather than left on to make me sneeze, it will probably be fine.  The only thing I don't want is sea salt spray.  I don't like sea salt spray, but I will put it in my trade list or slip it into my sister-in-law's present.

In my main account, I am getting box version:





The Eyeko liquid eyeliner is probably full-size.  I am still using the Jessie's girl from IPSY a few months ago, but I do like it better than I thought I would.  I might save this to open up in the spring. The Elite Therapeutics is new to me, and I hope it is a decent sized sample.  Twistbands will be my only dupe between boxes, and I far prefer twistbands to weird chocolate, though I wouldn't have minded trying some tea.  The la Fresh wipes are fine, ...but it makes me really hope the hair rules isn't a packet sample!  Overall, am happy with what I am getting this month.  

The eyeko is probably the mini, they haven't sent out the full size of it in over a year.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 10, 2013)

I think that it probably has more to do with the size of the pencil than giving someone a fat lip!  Because traditionally lip pencils are skinny like a regular pencil, and this is more like clinique's chubby stick!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Who names these products? The last thing I want is a "Fat" lip pencil.

*Fat lip definition*, a swollen mouth or lip, as from a blow: He said if I didn't shut up he'd give me a fat lip. (Dictionary.com)

On the plus side, no hair products (finally)!! Only four items to review though makes me sad. I received the MST in a pick two and didn't care for it. The face wash looks interesting, I just hope it's not two foil packets like the last two product sample I received. 

Box 46








 Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ SPF20 Face 229 $48.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 LAQA &amp; Co. Fat Lip Pencil 79 $18.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 Camille Beckman Body Butter 1 $15.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


----------



## knightsgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm getting -Jouer moisturizing lipgloss -Embryolisse Lait-CrÃ¨me Concentre -SARAHPOTEMPA The Half Up -Fatty Sundays gourmet chocolate covered pretzels -Hayadi Pure Happy Smooth It's a dud for me, except maybe the Embryolisse.


----------



## pinkcrayon (Dec 10, 2013)

i'm getting box 43. i'm not sure how i feel about it yet. but that's how last month was and i actually ended up loving it.



 Benefit Benetint 1073 
$30.00 Ships Free


 Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion 211 
$29.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 Number 4 Non-Aerosol Hairspray 123 
$30.00 Ships Free


 Shea Terra Organics Shea Nilotica East African Shea Butter (Certified Organic) 
$16.00 Ships Free


----------



## Ayryil (Dec 10, 2013)

When I got the eyeko last box, it didn't look mini to me, but then again I don't know what the normal size of the product is. It's the same size as my other eyeliners I use so I assumed it was fullsize in my box.


----------



## ElizabethF (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 3 which I think I'm excited about.   We'll see when I get the box and see what sizes the samples are.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ohdahlia (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 50 (I don't think I've seen anyone else post that they're getting it yet). I'm spoilering this because the picture may be annoying to scroll past:



Spoiler









Chuao Chocolatier Chocolate Bars 4101 $6.00 
Ships Free
More Options Available



Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder 1395 $30.00 
Ships Free



LAQA &amp; Co. Fat Lip Pencil 79 $18.00 
Ships Free
More Options Available



Grand Central Beauty S.M.A.R.T. Skin Perfectingâ„¢ Polisher 1557 $38.00 
Ships Free



Camille Beckman Glycerine Hand Therapyâ„¢ $14.00 
Ships Free
More Options Available
Overall, I'm pleased -- I got the two items I wanted the most (the lip pencil and hair powder). I always like to get skin polishing products, and there's nothing wrong with more hand lotion. Anyone know about the variety of the chocolate? Are we just getting orange or popcorn, or are there other choices?


----------



## ShannonHey (Dec 10, 2013)

Very envious of every who is getting the Bliss that's incredi-peel.  I've been absolutely dying to try it!  I'm VERY fair and still get the occasional zit, which of course leaves hyperpigmentation for weeks even after the zit is gone.  I've been wanting to try the Bliss peel pads to see if they help speed up the fading.  Anyone who is getting the sample please share your thoughts!


----------



## ariana077 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ElizabethF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting box 3 which I think I'm excited about.   We'll see when I get the box and see what sizes the samples are.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'm getting dupes of this box, and let's just say if I gotta get dupes atleast I am LOVING all the products...except the hair tie.  Meh...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LinaMingo (Dec 10, 2013)

> Ok totally weird. So I use my paypal card to pay for my birchboxÂ and it was declined on the 1stÂ because I forgot to add money to paypal. OOPS! So I sent BB an email letting them know they could re-bill me whenever and they got back to me the next day saying everything was good. I haven't gotten a tracking number yet though so I hope I didn't screw things up. I suck at waiting and need more patience.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 One time I didn't update an expired card I had to wait 10 days from my payment. I hope you don't have to wait that long. It sure stunk. It was for BB And Ipsy.


----------



## LaStupenda (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I narrowly escaped the twist band. I never wear my hair up, and if I do it's with a clip, so I am glad I didn't get one. Birchbox needs to end their love affair with twist bands and color club.

I'm definitely not thrilled with this box, as I know that 90% of it is stuff that's been given out in the past, but that's what I get for leaving Birchbox and coming back a year later, I guess, haha. It definitely could be worse after what I've seen. After my travesty of a box last month (foil packets galore with a watery hand cream and chella pencil) This one is better. The only thing I don't recognize from a million other boxes is the hand cream. Watch it be in a foil pack.


Box twins! We must have identical profiles on all these subs because I swear they always send us the same stuff. It's ok. I like the polish (I'm 3/3 out of the polishes I wanted this month from subs, so yay!) but I'm new to BB, so I haven't gotten any of the other stuff. This is my 3rd month, but I think it's a little odd that 2 out of 3 of my months, they've sent me shampoo and conditioner. Interesting. I'm not really a hair girl, but they're great for travel.


----------



## ariana077 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Who names these products? The last thing I want is a "Fat" lip pencil.

*Fat lip definition*, a swollen mouth or lip, as from a blow: He said if I didn't shut up he'd give me a fat lip. (Dictionary.com)

On the plus side, no hair products (finally)!! Only four items to review though makes me sad. I received the MST in a pick two and didn't care for it. The face wash looks interesting, I just hope it's not two foil packets like the last two product sample I received. 

Box 46
Laugh all you want about the name of that "Fat" lip pencil, they are incredible!  Super easy to apply and the shades that you would think would look awful (bubble gum pink for me) still look great and stylish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Incredibly jealous of that lol


----------



## jkwynn (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box 62 for me.  Curious about the Eslor skincare system and what exactly I'll be receiving.
Here's a pic of the Eslor sample I got in box 35:

The four packets are: Soothing Refiner &amp; Cleanser, Soothing Cream, Replenishing Scrub, and Comforting Mask.  Also that little black square of fabric with the B logo is the cell screen cleaner mentioned earlier in the thread.  You stick it on the back of your phone, and use when needed.  (? mm, ok.) Haven't tried it, but my cell screen is always a hot mess, even with a protector on it, lol.


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 10, 2013)

My primary account box (#62):




The No.4 hairspray is a dupe from my other box but I don't mind since I have loved all of their products so far. I've been wanting to try Jouer Lip Gloss so I'm excited about that. I'm always down to try hand creams, so I'm stoked about the Camille Beckman Hand Therapy as well. I'm very curious to see what the Eslor System will will be comprised of. My guess is a foil of each step of the system, which I'm fine with. Overall I consider this box a win! 



 

eta: Just saw jkwynn's pic showing the Eslor samples and it's foil packets, just as I expected.


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The No.4 hairspray is a dupe from my other box but I don't mind since I have loved all of their products so far. I've been wanting to try Jouer Lip Gloss so I'm excited about that. I'm always down to try hand creams, so I'm stoked about the Camille Beckman Hand Therapy as well. I'm very curious to see what the Eslor System will will be comprised of. My guess is a foil of each step of the system, which I'm fine with. Overall I consider this box a win! 




I'm getting this box as well. I already have this hand cream from my Test Tube, but I lost it! It smells like a sensual vanilla type (and I'm not big into vanilla) but I like it! I don't wear hairspray, but otherwise I'm excited to try this box.


----------



## izzybizzy (Dec 10, 2013)

My december box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've never tried any of the brands so thats good.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Box twins! We must have identical profiles on all these subs because I swear they always send us the same stuff. It's ok. I like the polish (I'm 3/3 out of the polishes I wanted this month from subs, so yay!) but I'm new to BB, so I haven't gotten any of the other stuff. This is my 3rd month, but I think it's a little odd that 2 out of 3 of my months, they've sent me shampoo and conditioner. Interesting. I'm not really a hair girl, but they're great for travel.
haha well this is my 3rd box as well since re-subscribing, and I've received hand cream 2 out of 3 months as well as nail polish 2 out of 3 months. I am not a HUGE nail polish person, but I did love the Ruffian nail lacquer they sent me in the first box. I've received color club in the past from BB and I'm not a fan, but it's definitely a nice stocking stuffer for a friend!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> First time getting hair stuff, though so I can't complain, but I'm a couponer so I tend to get my hair products for free or for less than a dollar so I'm always kind of bummed to get it in my subscription boxes!


----------



## rachelxoxo (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am getting box 77. I am not excited. There are only 4 items, one of which is another lip product. I was hoping for a really great December box.
I'm getting that one too. I'm really underwhelmed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Dec 10, 2013)

Anyone have a pic or know what size the Jouer lippie is?


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 10, 2013)

Chuao Chocolatier Chocolate Bars rahua Conditioner Embryolisse Lait-CrÃ¨me ConcentrÃ© (24-Hour Miracle Cream)  LA FRESHÂ® Travel LiteÂ® Antiperspirant Wipes for Women Mally Beauty Lip Magnifier   I'm pretty happy!  I love lippies, I love chocolate, the rahua doesn't have any silicone in it so I can co-wash with it, and my extra dry winter skin (as opposed to my year round dry skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) has kicked in early.  The only think that really means nothing to me is the wipes.  I don't get the obsession with wipes--they are awfully wasteful.  I will throw them in my travel bag to use in the airport bathroom but honestly putting an extra deodorant in my gym bag isn't that cumbersome.
I wish I was someone who got too much hairspray or too much mascara.  I pretty much bathe in hairspray and mascara.


----------



## Crysanthamum (Dec 10, 2013)

I actually am new to birch box and don't know how to tell what box number I am getting but my app says I am getting Jouer lip gloss Embryolisse lait cream Aryes body butter Twisty band Color club nail polish Hair rules quench It seems like a pretty good box I think I'll keep subscribing


----------



## SeeBlondieRun (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 78!  So excited!!!!


----------



## Wida (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The eyeko is probably the mini, they haven't sent out the full size of it in over a year.
I got a full size purple skinny eyeliner in July, so there is hope that it's full size!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 10, 2013)

I am one of the many getting box 28!  Except from all of my boxes being in some sort of conspiracy to make sure I get a mascara EVERY FREAKIN MONTH, I'm pretty happy!  Definitely excited to try the bath infusion and the facial towelette (they've been in my cart several times, but never bought them!), the conditioner and the fortune cookie seem OK, and of course... mascara, lol.

But I had the BEST BOX EVER last month, so I definitely can't complain!


----------



## cherienova (Dec 10, 2013)

So, I have been stalking this group for the past few months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I finally decided to sign up and start contributing. My box weight is .49 and I am SUPER excited for my goodies. Last month was pretty wack, so I am glad this month is looking better. I would have loved to get the candle, but no such luck. Hopefully next month!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice! I liked that box too! Welcome to MUT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> So, I have been stalking this group for the past few months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I finally decided to sign up and start contributing. My box weight is .49 and I am SUPER excited for my goodies. Last month was pretty wack, so I am glad this month is looking better. I would have loved to get the candle, but no such luck. Hopefully next month!


----------



## cherienova (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nice! I liked that box too! Welcome to MUT





Thanks girl!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Box 78 has me kind of jelly, dang...I want that candle lol


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *pinkcrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

i'm getting box 43. i'm not sure how i feel about it yet. but that's how last month was and i actually ended up loving it.



 Benefit Benetint 1073 
$30.00 Ships Free


 Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion 211 
$29.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 Number 4 Non-Aerosol Hairspray 123 
$30.00 Ships Free


 Shea Terra Organics Shea Nilotica East African Shea Butter (Certified Organic) 
$16.00 Ships Free







Oh, I have a little box envy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got theBalm staniac in ALL of my boxes, and I wasn't really a fan. I got the benetint in my advent calendar, and I am OBSESSED. My lips have seriously NO pigment... I look like the walking dead without blush or some lip color... On days when I don't want to wear a lipstick or a gloss, I've been wearing benetint with a little chapstick on top... omg. I'm seriously obsessed with it. It's borderline unhealthy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope you love it!


----------



## pvtfridays (Dec 10, 2013)

so this is what my box is looking like. Eslor? Anyone else getting this? Heard of it before?


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 10, 2013)

Well, I will be getting box eight, but so far it is only four items, and one of them is a tea.



Spoiler



Harvey Prince Hello - 50 ml Buy



Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas Buy
Color ClubÂ® Cocktail Hour Collection Buy
ARCONA Cranberry Toner Buy
I don't mind getting tea. But I really hope there is something else in my box! Maybe I will get a wonderful CC color, and not care. My box is clicky, but the weight won't load. I am withholding judgement on this box, until I know for sure how many items I will get, and how big they are. I don't think I will be super thrilled with the perfume sample, but I did tell them to send me those, so I can't complain about that.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 10, 2013)

Box 24 over here! Everything looks really great, a lot of new brands I've never received. Looking forwards to the No.4 hairspray spray, I loved the leave in conditioner one. Way better than beauty protector IMO. Also my friend bought a box of those fortune cookies recently and gave me one and they were AWESOME.



Spoiler


----------



## Deareux (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 28 and I'm very excited about it!


----------



## page5 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone have a pic or know what size the Jouer lippie is?

I received a jouer lip gloss several months ago. It was really tiny, smaller than my pinkie. You will get several uses out of it - hopefully it is a color you like


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow the amount I am underwhelmed by this box is....... pretty hard to understate.



Spoiler





 Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder 1395 $30.00 Ships Free


 

 Secret Agent Beauty Nourishing &amp; Plumping Lip Gloss 391 $18.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 TOCCA Crema da Mano Luxe 2938 $20.00 Ships Free
More Options Available


 Grand Central Beauty S.M.A.R.T. Skin Perfectingâ„¢ Polisher 1557 $38.00 Ships Free




I know I've been kind of a grey raincloud on the BB boards the last few months since I just haven't been happy, and I'm kind of glad it's over. I might still grey everyone's day with one more box in January so I can round it out with 16 months and get another 25% code. I know what I want with it, at least.

I've been holding myself back at looking at other boxes to stop myself from box envy, but I'm still unhappy so that's just a sign it's not for me. It's been a good exercise in experimenting and trying new things, but I'm just not getting the items I'm interested in trying from BB anymore. :

I already had the Lulu organics in my other account more than a year ago, and I haven't opened it even because it seems l ike such a messy hassle way to package the sample. I freaking hate lip gloss. I did want the hand cream, but not at the expense of everything else. Just watch me get it in the one Tocca scent I don't like bleh. I'm actually kind of okay with the Twistband, but I've gotten so many this month and I really would've gotten something else. Like tea. I would've loved tea. I.... don't have a feeling either way about the skin polisher, but it's not particularly making me excited.
Bleh whatever. Maybe I'l feel better once I get the actual box. Glum glum ho.

If it makes you feel any better, I really like your box.  I really want to try the hand cream and I'm way more a lip gloss than lip crayon (what I'm getting) girl.  I also got the hair powder and it was a messy sample, they need to go in a shaker bottle.  

I'm getting tea my my second box and it's one of 4 items.  boo hoo.  A stinking 4 item box, one of which is a "lifestyle" item another is a bb cream I don't love.  

Grass is always greener, eh?


----------



## Bflopolska (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box only has 4 products...and one of them is tea. Isn't tea an extra?
Looks like you and I are getting the same box...NOT happy about getting four products, one of them tea--there had better either be a lot of tea, or a full-size SOMETHING in there!


----------



## xchristina (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 24. This is the first month that I think I'm genuinely happy and excited for everything in my box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's coming with:



Spoiler



Eslor Skincare System


 
Emily's Chocolates Chocolate Covered Fortune Cookies
Secret Agent Beauty Nourishing &amp; Plumping Lip Gloss
 
 
Number 4 Non-Aerosol Hairspray
 
BeeKindâ„¢ Body Lotion


----------



## mrst909 (Dec 10, 2013)

My first month getting 2 boxes and I have to say I'm not very excited about either one. My first box I am getting Eslor skincare, supergoop CC cream, Number 4 non-aerosol hairspray, fatty sundays pretzel, and the honest company. The only thing I'm really excited to try is the Honest Company product. I already have the supergoop CC cream. It's alright so I guess I don't mind having an extra. For my second box, I am getting chuao chocolate (yum), benta berry exfoliating cleanser, manna kadar shimmer lotion, number 4 hairspray (again), and camille beckman body butter. I have about a million exfoliators and highlighters so I'm not very excited about those, but who knows, maybe I will end up loving them! Not happy that I am getting the hairspray in BOTH boxes, AND I just got that same hairspray in a mystery pack on a recent order! So now I will have THREE of the non-aerosol hairsprays...and I really don't even use hairspray that much. I might just keep one of them and give away or donate the other 2. Anyone know what the eslor skincare item is? On my box page it just says "eslor skincare system." Same thing with the honest company, it links to the "honest company winter wellness exclusive kit."


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xchristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting box 24. This is the first month that I think I'm genuinely happy and excited for everything in my box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's coming with:



Spoiler



Eslor Skincare System


 
Emily's Chocolates Chocolate Covered Fortune Cookies
Secret Agent Beauty Nourishing &amp; Plumping Lip Gloss
 
 
Number 4 Non-Aerosol Hairspray
 
BeeKindâ„¢ Body Lotion
box twin!


----------



## squareturtle (Dec 10, 2013)

My box posted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Looks like #79 and it looks good.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb79


----------



## ericahale (Dec 10, 2013)

How can you tell the number of your box? Sorry I'm new to BB and MUT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SeeBlondieRun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting box 78!  So excited!!!!




I'm assuming the betty&amp;co Betty Polish is like a body polish, right? But what about the Manna Kadar Sheer Glo Cosmetics Lotion, this one looks more like a polish.... or Is it just me?

EDIT: read product page on BB.com  Its a highlighter/luminator!! Ugh... now i'm jelly. I loves highlighters...


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 10, 2013)

Has anyone seen a box pic that shows the Manna Kadar? I'm really curious what size it is?


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a serious case of box envy with all of Tocca hand creams and candles I'm seeing!


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like you and I are getting the same box...NOT happy about getting four products, one of them tea--there had better either be a lot of tea, or a full-size SOMETHING in there!
I know, right?! Maybe there is a secret item in the box, that isn't in the store yet? Because, I thought we were supposed to always get four items, not counting a lifestyle item. I think tea should count as a lifestyle item.

I'm going to have to stalk instagram. Probably no one will be getting that box until tomorrow or the next day, because mine "shipped" but the info hasn't updated yet.

ETA: Recheck your boxes! Mine just gained a dry shampoo. Now I am happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 10, 2013)

My main account: box 66





My gift account: Box 21


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of my boxes is up...

Harvey Prince Hello perfume

Twistbands (UGH)

Toni &amp; Guy Sea Salt Spray

Embryolisse face moisturizer

LAQA &amp; co lip pencil

I'm really excited about the perfume. My sister got it in her box this month and she loves it. I also am excited to try the moisturizer. I already have a lippy from LAQA and it's okay, I just hope I get a darker red color this time. The hair stuff is meh.

I wish my primary subscription box would update. I feel like it's going to be a bit more tailored to stuff that I actually want because I've had that sub longer.
Getting the same box on my main acct.  The only thing I'm probably trading away IS the lip product if it's a red or too dark for me.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Dec 10, 2013)

Three boxes and only one repeat item (the no 4 hairspray, so I am alright with it).  Not too shabby.  A little box envy for some of the glosses and mascaras, but I have a treasure trove of those already and I like the products I am getting--excited to try new items!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box only has 4 products...and one of them is tea. Isn't tea an extra?
I'm getting the same on my second account, I'm a little bummed.  According to the app I thought this box was also coming with dry shampoo.  

4 products puts me at 90 points, one product/review short of buying a $10 gift card for my main account.  Kinda bs.


----------



## disconik (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm officially getting box 21.





My mom just bought the full size of poetic hues and gave it to me because she didn't like it and her mini of baldwin blues she got in her box last month since she doesn't really do nail polish in general.  I'm sure I will end up getting a mini of one of those from the CC HL collection.  I'm excited about the body butter!  I love good smelling stuff and pretty much all the scents SOUND nice.  I'm just wary of the size of the sample.  I know the benefit is a good size sample since, again, my mom got one in her box 2 months ago.  I don't mind the hairspray.  I like having a little purse size bottle to carry around for touch ups.  

The item that gives me pause is the incredi-peel and face wash.  I may go for the suggested route of using it on my decolletage instead of my face.  i'm just too much of a chicken to use a peel wipe on my face.  Has anyone ever tried these products before?


----------



## pinkcrayon (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh, I have a little box envy!




I got theBalm staniac in ALL of my boxes, and I wasn't really a fan. I got the benetint in my advent calendar, and I am OBSESSED. My lips have seriously NO pigment... I look like the walking dead without blush or some lip color... On days when I don't want to wear a lipstick or a gloss, I've been wearing benetint with a little chapstick on top... omg. I'm seriously obsessed with it. It's borderline unhealthy.



Hope you love it!
ahhh! a lip stain! i knew i was forgetting something. i checked right when i woke up and all i could think was cheek stain and how i was going to look like a clown until i learned how to use it! (blush and i don't play well together.) thank you for that reminder! the rest is starting to grow on me. between this and cyber monday orders, i have so many pretties to look forward to this week!


----------



## Ayryil (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of my boxes is up...

Harvey Prince Hello perfume

Twistbands (UGH)

Toni &amp; Guy Sea Salt Spray

Embryolisse face moisturizer

LAQA &amp; co lip pencil

I'm really excited about the perfume. My sister got it in her box this month and she loves it. I also am excited to try the moisturizer. I already have a lippy from LAQA and it's okay, I just hope I get a darker red color this time. The hair stuff is meh.

I wish my primary subscription box would update. I feel like it's going to be a bit more tailored to stuff that I actually want because I've had that sub longer.
Which box is this? That's what I am getting but my tracking info hasn't updated yet. BB doesnt load on my work computer very well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkcrayon (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ericahale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How can you tell the number of your box? Sorry I'm new to BB and MUT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 Welcome! if you sign into birchbox and click on box then women's box then december 2013 under history, your number is the last two digits in the url. hope you love it!


----------



## angienharry (Dec 10, 2013)

My 4 item box just got an updated item as well. Yeah!


----------



## Kristen121 (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm expecting my BB from my main acct to be delivered today or tomorrow, so I'm trying really hard avoid temptation to peek at what I'm getting in that box. But I did peek at my second account. I'm getting:
NUXE RÃªve de MielÂ® Facial Cleansing and Make-Up Removing Gel-I have plenty of facial cleanser, but I'll give this one a try.
Color ClubÂ® Harlem Lights Collection-Yay! I love nail polish, even if it is Color Club.
twistbandâ„¢ Speciality Pack-Meh. I have plenty of twistband knockoff that I use for holding back my hair when I wash my face and putting at the end of my braid when I braid my hair at night. I find they aren't strong enough to hold my hair in a ponytail all day.
Supersmile Ultimate Lip Treatment-I have a serious lip balm addiction, so I'm happy to get this.
TONI&amp;GUY Casual Sea Salt Texturising Spray-Ugh. Was hoping not to get this. Maybe I just don't have the right kind of hair for sea salt spray or maybe I just don't know how to use it, but I tried one in the past and it just made my hair look dry and tangly.


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkcrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ahhh! a lip stain! i knew i was forgetting something. i checked right when i woke up and all i could think was cheek stain and how i was going to look like a clown until i learned how to use it! (blush and i don't play well together.) thank you for that reminder! the rest is starting to grow on me. between this and cyber monday orders, i have so many pretties to look forward to this week! 




Tip: (especially if you use it as a cheek stain) put it on your finger first! I put it directly on my cheek and it was so uneven and blotchy and clown-like. I've had much better luck putting it on my finger first. It dries/stains/sets really fast, which can be a good thing. I do put it directly on my lips if I wear it as a lip stain though.


----------



## emily9763 (Dec 10, 2013)

Omg... Tea 2 months in a row.not cool


----------



## ericahale (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkcrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Welcome! if you sign into birchbox and click on box then women's box then december 2013 under history, your number is the last two digits in the url. hope you love it!
Well this is the URL that come up when I went to box, women's box, then dec 2013 in order history...

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb3

Would my box be #3?


----------



## LizGeary (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh geesh! My box page never uploaded and now I've been chatting with a discovery specialist for like 30 minutes. I just wanna knoooooooowwwwww!!!!!


----------



## pinkcrayon (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ericahale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well this is the URL that come up when I went to box, women's box, then dec 2013 in order history...

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb3

Would my box be #3?
yes ma'am it is!

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tip: (especially if you use it as a cheek stain) put it on your finger first! I put it directly on my cheek and it was so uneven and blotchy and clown-like. I've had much better luck putting it on my finger first. It dries/stains/sets really fast, which can be a good thing. I do put it directly on my lips if I wear it as a lip stain though.
and this is why i love this board! everyone is so helpful!


----------



## LizGeary (Dec 10, 2013)

After all that waiting she finally says: Discovery Specialist: The box history updates so you can leave feedback around the 10th but sometimes a few days after.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Nuh Uh! They say the 10th!!??


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If it makes you feel any better, I really like your box.  I really want to try the hand cream and I'm way more a lip gloss than lip crayon (what I'm getting) girl.  I also got the hair powder and it was a messy sample, they need to go in a shaker bottle.  

I'm getting tea my my second box and it's one of 4 items.  boo hoo.  A stinking 4 item box, one of which is a "lifestyle" item another is a bb cream I don't love.  

Grass is always greener, eh?
Awww, lol. I've basically hated every single box I've gotten since they did the logo change -- I was actually super happy with all my boxes up until then, and since then I've not gotten a single box I've been excited about. Actually, looking back, the boxes weren't bigger and didn't contain more stuff I wanted necessarily... I think it's just that I've gotten to the point of having so many past items, a lot of the boxes I would like I'm not getting because they have items I've gotten already with items I'd like to try &gt;C Fwrar.

anyway, it's christmas, let's put on christmas cheer faces at least right?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My new gift subscription is getting box version:





Looks like a decent box.  I am not sure about the sample sizes of Supersmile and Nuxe.  I am excited about Supersmile treatment since I have never tried it, and living in the north I get chapped lips. I love color club and hope I get the color pictured. I have waist length hair and two daughters so twist bands never go to waste. I may not like the nuxe, which tends to be over-scented for me...but since it is something that is washed off rather than left on to make me sneeze, it will probably be fine.  The only thing I don't want is sea salt spray.  I don't like sea salt spray, but I will put it in my trade list or slip it into my sister-in-law's present.

In my main account, I am getting box version:





The Eyeko liquid eyeliner is probably full-size.  I am still using the Jessie's girl from IPSY a few months ago, but I do like it better than I thought I would.  I might save this to open up in the spring. The Elite Therapeutics is new to me, and I hope it is a decent sized sample.  Twistbands will be my only dupe between boxes, and I far prefer twistbands to weird chocolate, though I wouldn't have minded trying some tea.  The la Fresh wipes are fine, ...but it makes me really hope the hair rules isn't a packet sample!  Overall, am happy with what I am getting this month.  
Lip gloss size point of reference, I dug out my boyfriend's super smile sample from his men's box and compared it to my other lip products in my purse...it's tiny to say the least.

It's smaller than my Jouer from Birchbox and way smaller than my eos, noya (which is a pretty standard size lip balm) and my B&amp;BW plump glass lip gloss.


----------



## disconik (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ericahale* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well this is the URL that come up when I went to box, women's box, then dec 2013 in order history...

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb3

Would my box be #3?
That's a good box!  All of the main items were items featured in the sneak peek video!


----------



## disconik (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkcrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ahhh! a lip stain! i knew i was forgetting something. i checked right when i woke up and all i could think was cheek stain and how i was going to look like a clown until i learned how to use it! (blush and i don't play well together.) thank you for that reminder! the rest is starting to grow on me. between this and cyber monday orders, i have so many pretties to look forward to this week! 






I use benetint every day.  I put a couple of drops on the apples of my cheeks after I've already done my bb cream and under eye concealer. Start dabbing it around with your index or middle finger IMMEDIATELY to get the coverage you want.  Go a little at a time.  It's very buildable.  You can also apply a light layer like that and then put a touch of blush over it and it'll make your blush last a LOT longer.  That's generally what I do.  At the end of the day, your blush may have worn off but you;ll still have a touch of color in your cheeks!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know, right?! Maybe there is a secret item in the box, that isn't in the store yet? Because, I thought we were supposed to always get four items, not counting a lifestyle item. I think tea should count as a lifestyle item.

I'm going to have to stalk instagram. Probably no one will be getting that box until tomorrow or the next day, because mine "shipped" but the info hasn't updated yet.

ETA: Recheck your boxes! Mine just gained a dry shampoo. Now I am happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thank goodness!


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
    I also got the hair powder and it was a messy sample, they need to go in a shaker bottle.  
I put mine in an empty sprinkles container.  I know most people don't have random sprinkles containers laying around, but it is Christmas cookie season.


----------



## QueenJane (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I put mine in an empty sprinkles container.  I know most people don't have random sprinkles containers laying around, but it is Christmas cookie season.
Great idea! I actually have a small glass spice container that will be great!


----------



## Sashatiara (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting the same on my second account, I'm a little bummed.  According to the app I thought this box was also coming with dry shampoo.

4 products puts me at 90 points, one product/review short of buying a $10 gift card for my main account.  Kinda bs.
You should check again. I checked this morning and I only had 4 items to review and now the 5th item has shown up.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of my boxes is up...

Harvey Prince Hello perfume

Twistbands (UGH)

Toni &amp; Guy Sea Salt Spray

Embryolisse face moisturizer

LAQA &amp; co lip pencil

I'm really excited about the perfume. My sister got it in her box this month and she loves it. I also am excited to try the moisturizer. I already have a lippy from LAQA and it's okay, I just hope I get a darker red color this time. The hair stuff is meh.

I wish my primary subscription box would update. I feel like it's going to be a bit more tailored to stuff that I actually want because I've had that sub longer.

Box twins.  Although my secondary account is not updated, the app is.


----------



## paparazzimom (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi! Did anyone get box #12? please post spoilers!

and would anyone happen to know how to look how to get the box # on a gift subscription account?


----------



## Ang2121 (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 21... I am pretty happy about it except for the hairspray. I need to adjust my account to say I am not interested in getting hair stuff. I changed it a while back but then saw the detangling spray everyone was raving about so I changed it back. Of course I didn't get it and  I really don't need anymore hairspray. Other than that I am excited for the Benefit lip gloss as it has great reviews. The body butter, I have the hand cream and it smells really good and the nail polish seems to be a good color(if I get that shade) All in all I am satisfied it could have been much worse. I hate receiving food items.


----------



## starr5747 (Dec 10, 2013)

This month is not a good month for my birchbox.  I do not like it at all!!!!!!!!!!!  I got box #10 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb10

I see all these awesome boxes but not mine.  Sigh..


----------



## pink65419 (Dec 10, 2013)

Not to bad https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb53


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Dec 10, 2013)

I am so much happier with this second box than my first ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am getting:

Chuao Chocolatier

Lulu Organics hair powder (may give this away, but I still think I could use it)

LAQA &amp; Co lip pencil (this was the thing in the video that I saw that I really wanted, so yay!)

Grand Central Beauty skin polisher (I just looked into this and it looks amazing!)

Camille Beckman hand therapy (whether I keep this or not will depend on the scent)

I cannot wait to get it! Hopefully be the end of this week ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MUHoarder (Dec 10, 2013)

star5747, i am getting the same box.  HATE it.  Not fair that we are getting vitamins AND tea!   Total bummer.


----------



## XBrieX (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm pretty happy with my box. This is the first month where everything will get used. 





https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1


----------



## jessica12345678 (Dec 10, 2013)

Not my favorite box to date but I am looking forward to trying the Number 4 hair spray everything else is going on my swap list well once I receive my missing skin&amp;co sample


----------



## gemstone (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a full size purple skinny eyeliner in July, so there is hope that it's full size!
I mean, their "mini" is still an awesome size, and nothing to complain about for sure.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUHoarder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  star5747, i am getting the same box.  HATE it.  Not fair that we are getting vitamins AND tea!   Total bummer.




The "vitamins" are really a serum that has vitamins for your skin, not actual vitamins that you swallow.


----------



## page5 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know, right?! Maybe there is a secret item in the box, that isn't in the store yet? Because, I thought we were supposed to always get four items, not counting a lifestyle item. I think tea should count as a lifestyle item.

I'm going to have to stalk instagram. Probably no one will be getting that box until tomorrow or the next day, because mine "shipped" but the info hasn't updated yet.

ETA: Recheck your boxes! Mine just gained a dry shampoo. Now I am happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yup, I gained the dreaded dry shampoo too. I can't use it - that stuff turns my already dry hair to straw. I *thought* I had avoided hair products at least one month

TWO dry shampoos in one year BB - not cool.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 10, 2013)

Once again:

*DISCLAIMER:*

* You will not receive only 4 items in your box.  You will always get at least 4 products PLUS the lifestyle extra.  If You page is only showing 4 including the extra, it means your 5th item has not been uploaded into the shop yet.  Just because the item shows up on the app, doesn't mean it is in the actual shop yet.*

If you get your box, and you only have 4 including the extra, check your card and email BB because you are missing something.

As people have pointed out, the shop has been updating throughout the day, do not panic before you even get your box!


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The "vitamins" are really a serum that has vitamins for your skin, not actual vitamins that you swallow.
I got those before and thought they were actually pretty cool.  It's a multi-pack with 2-3 different kinds in it.


----------



## lindalou3 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeh Ipsy isn't what I'm looking for -- I'm looking for good, natural stuff like W3LL people and Ilia.  We'll see. I'm going to stick with BB and monitor the SaffronRouge insider boxes, see what other natural type alternatives are out there...
Hi Camel11

thought I'd also let you know about goodebox.  I've been with them for about 6 months and have enjoyed their boxes of organic products.  They are changing starting in January and will have a high-end product box and a lower-cost item box.  I'm waiting to see how the new plans work but so far I've been happy to get make-up/skin care/etc that isn't full of crazy chemicals!


----------



## LaStupenda (Dec 10, 2013)

So Birchbox changed my box. I have no idea what I'm receiving now. It wasn't a drastic change, but one of the items did change since this morning. Hmmm.


----------



## LizGeary (Dec 10, 2013)

Just got my box today. 

Weight: .615

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb22

I'm on the fence. I'm grateful for another month of fun bbing ... but this box is meh. The lotion (Kat Burki) is in an itty bitty jar. Great packaging but so little. The Sumbody lip balm is just a regular ole chapstick. Which is cool. But my cup runneth over with chapstick lol. The Rahua conditioner smells super earthy. I'm more of a fruity gal, but I'll def still use it. I'm not a big fan of getting shampoos and conditioners. But oh well! And lastly I got a hair tie and color club nail polish (top shelf) thats ok. I couldve done better but I'm still happy. Who could be upset during december anyway???


----------



## page5 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeh Ipsy isn't what I'm looking for -- I'm looking for good, natural stuff like W3LL people and Ilia.  We'll see. I'm going to stick with BB and monitor the SaffronRouge insider boxes, see what other natural type alternatives are out there...

You may want to check out Yuzen box - I've received items from W3LL in my Yuzen box  

It's quarterly and focuses on eco-friendly, organic and natural products.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Once again:

*DISCLAIMER:*

* You will not receive only 4 items in your box.  You will always get at least 4 products PLUS the lifestyle extra.  If You page is only showing 4 including the extra, it means your 5th item has not been uploaded into the shop yet.  Just because the item shows up on the app, doesn't mean it is in the actual shop yet.*

If you get your box, and you only have 4 including the extra, check your card and email BB because you are missing something.

As people have pointed out, the shop has been updating throughout the day, do not panic before you even get your box!
Maybe I'm misinterpreting, but I thought it was that the "Birchbox Find" never replaces a sample, not the lifestyle item per se. I just wasn't sure because I know they can send out a minimum of four items.


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PuraBotanica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi MakeupTalk! We want to introduce ourselves. We see that some of you got our Botanic Bath Infusions in your December Birchboxes, and we'd love to get your feedback on the product. Please check us out on Facebook @PuraBotanica for company news and to leave your feedback. We'll also be checking this forum regularly to answer any questions about the product. We've also set up a Pinterest board @PuraMissBliss all about our Birchbox partnership. Thanks very much for your excitement about our product. We can't wait to hear what you think.




I haven't peeked to see what I got yet (I always like to be surprised when I open my Birchboxes) but this looks right up my alley.  Crossing my fingers I'll get this in my box!


----------



## MKSB (Dec 10, 2013)

My main subscription hasn't updated yet! Is anyone else having this issue? I am so annoyed.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe I'm misinterpreting, but I thought it was that the "Birchbox Find" never replaces a sample, not the lifestyle item per se. I just wasn't sure because I know they can send out a minimum of four items.
Nope, the lifestyle extra also will never replace an item.  You will never get three beauty products and some tea only, for example.  They promise three beauty products per month, PLUS an extra of some kind.  That extra might be chocolate, or a pen, or even a foil sample, but it will not ever replace an actual beauty product.  I have never seen a box with less than 5 items in my two years subscribing.  There was that month where they were counting the liz earle polish and cloth as two separate products, and there was some debate around it, but they did eventually let people review them for points.

You can, however, only get 40 points one month because of some dumb birchbox grouping.  But the only month I have seen it happen was when they sent out the divines hair system, but even then people were still getting three products, just 10 points for it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nope, the lifestyle extra also will never replace an item.  You will never get three beauty products and some tea only, for example.  They promise three beauty products per month, PLUS an extra of some kind.  That extra might be chocolate, or a pen, or even a foil sample, but it will not ever replace an actual beauty product.  I have never seen a box with less than 5 items in my two years subscribing.  There was that month where they were counting the liz earle polish and cloth as two separate products, and there was some debate around it, but they did eventually let people review them for points.

You can, however, only get 40 points one month because of some dumb birchbox grouping.  But the only month I have seen it happen was when they sent out the divines hair system, but even then people were still getting three products, just 10 points for it.
Ooooh ok that makes sense. I agree, I haven't seen many 40 point boxes in a while, which I appreciate. I was one of the ones who got the Davines system that only counted as 10 points even though it was 3 items. That was annoying but I was happy to try it, and then it made my hair look awful and was annoyed by it again. hahaha


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ayryil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Which box is this? That's what I am getting but my tracking info hasn't updated yet. BB doesnt load on my work computer very well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
This is box 75


----------



## page5 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nope, the lifestyle extra also will never replace an item.  You will never get three beauty products and some tea only, for example.  They promise three beauty products per month, PLUS an extra of some kind.  That extra might be chocolate, or a pen, or even a foil sample, but it will not ever replace an actual beauty product.  I have never seen a box with less than 5 items in my two years subscribing.  There was that month where they were counting the liz earle polish and cloth as two separate products, and there was some debate around it, but they did eventually let people review them for points.

You can, however, only get 40 points one month because of some dumb birchbox grouping.  But the only month I have seen it happen was when they sent out the divines hair system, but even then people were still getting three products, just 10 points for it.

This was my Dec 2012 box:


Thymes Body LotionBuy   ModelCo SHINE Ultra Lip Gloss   Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair CC CreamBuy KÃ©rastase Nutritive Nectar Thermique - PrimeBuy
   



Four items.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yup, I gained the dreaded dry shampoo too. I can't use it - that stuff turns my already dry hair to straw. I *thought* I had avoided hair products at least one month

TWO dry shampoos in one year BB - not cool. 
My oily mop can't get enough dry shampoo.  Hmmm maybe there is a trade tread set up?


----------



## hindsighting (Dec 10, 2013)

For the first time ever I am very disappointed in my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ARCONA Magic White Ice
Ahmed Tea
LAQA &amp; Co lip pencil
LA Fresh antiperspirant wipes
Hayadi Pure Happy Smooth

I wouldn't be as bummed if I only got the tea or wipes with something else but both sucks. I would rather have a foil packet of a beauty product than another set of damn deodorant wipes. I'm not huge on bright lip colors either. Hopefully I'll like the moisturizer.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 10, 2013)

> This was my Dec 2012 box: Thymes Body Lotion
> Buy
> Â  ModelCo SHINE Ultra Lip Gloss
> Â  Juice Beauty Stem Cellular Repair CC Cream
> ...


 Right but none of those is a lifestyle extra. All of the supposed four item boxes posted have been three items plus tea. ETA: This should have been your box:




Which technically had 5: the extra being a foil sample of the same lotion in a different scent. You still got 5 things, even though you could review for 40 points. I am not going to argue about whether or not this is stupid on BB's part,but you still technically got 5.


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Dec 10, 2013)

Im not sure what box I got but this is what I am getting... https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1

Not too exciting... But better than some of the others I have seen


----------



## Ayryil (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is box 75
Thank you!! Hanging around this thread, I have learned some new tips and tricks with BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 10, 2013)

My box just came! #72


----------



## LizGeary (Dec 10, 2013)

I was feeling slightly bummed.. Only slightly.. So I went to the ipsy thread to see what they got this month. I feel way better! At least ill use all my items and they are of good quality.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks bb! (Our packaging was way better too)


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 10, 2013)

Main account Box 43 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb43 Gift account Box 70 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb70 Finally 6 reviewable items! Very excited about the bath salts and body cream. Overall, not a bad month for me. I still wish I would have gotten a hand cream but there's always next month.


----------



## angienharry (Dec 10, 2013)

> Hi MakeupTalk! We want to introduce ourselves. We see that some of you got our Botanic Bath Infusions in your December Birchboxes, and we'd love to get your feedback on the product. Please check us out on Facebook @PuraBotanica for company news and to leave your feedback. We'll also be checking this forum regularly to answer any questions about the product. We've also set up a Pinterest board @PuraMissBliss all about our Birchbox partnership. Thanks very much for your excitement about our product. We can't wait to hear what you think.


 I'm getting this sample in one of my boxes. I will definitely give my feedback. Looks awesome though!!


----------



## Donna529 (Dec 10, 2013)

> Im not sure what box I got but this is what I am getting... https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1 Not too exciting... But better than some of the others I have seen


 This is mine also My 3rd Chella.


----------



## LaStupenda (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PuraBotanica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks @angienharry. We're looking forward to it! Cheers!

*PuraBotanica*-I'm not getting your samples unfortunately, but is there a way to maybe try some? I'm interested.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 51, and I literally want nothing in there. I don't normally do the trade thing because it's a hassle for me to get to the post office, but if someone wants to trade or if there's a trade post thing, you can definitely give me a holler. Womp womp.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





My box just came! #72
I'm getting the secret agent, beekind, fortune cookie, and n.4, was wondering what the secret agent and beekind sample looked like so i'm glad to see!


----------



## unicorn (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm getting box #69 -- are there seriously that many boxes this month? o_o

Pretty happy with it though - super excited for the gloss, chocolate, and mud mask!


----------



## KittenZ (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a question for those of who have received the twistbands. What are they like? I have long thick hair and it takes two regular hair ties to support my hair. I'm worried that these won't work well for me.


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KittenZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a question for those of who have received the twistbands. What are they like?
I have long thick hair and it takes two regular hair ties to support my hair. I'm worried that these won't work well for me.
My hair is long (a little more than halfway down my back), and although the strands are quite fine I have a lot of it, so it's thick in that regard.  I have no problem with getting the twistbands to hold my hair into a ponytail/bun.  I love them, even if they are just loops of tied off elastic.


----------



## Ayryil (Dec 10, 2013)

I know some people aren't happy about the twistbands, but I'm pretty excited. I ALWAYS hate the stupid dent that gets left after wearing my hair up all day.


----------



## knightsgirl (Dec 10, 2013)

> I have a question for those of who have received the twistbands. What are they like? I have long thick hair and it takes two regular hair ties to support my hair. I'm worried that these won't work well for me.


 I have long, extremely thick hair. I hate the twistbands, I can't get them tight enough to hold my hair, and they get all stretched out and stay that way. I really, really miss when Goody's made the XL pony holders for thick hair, they were the best and I haven't been able to find them for years!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 10, 2013)

Two boxes and no dupes!  I'm so excited.

Main acct.:   No 4 Hairspray

                   Emily chocolate fortune cookie

                   secret agent beauty lip gloss

                   camille beckman glycerine hand therapy

                    benta berry exfoliating facial cleanser

Gift acct:      Toni&amp;Guy Sea salt spray

                    twistband

                   Color club harlem lights polish

                    super smile lip treatment

                   nuxe makeup remover gel

I am so excited this month!  I think I can use just about everything in these boxes.  The twistband I will probably pass on.  They still left bumps in my hair and stretched out way too fast.


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 10, 2013)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb20

  box wt 0.4800, overall satisfied with it 




 2 lotions in one box is unusual though lol


----------



## jennm149 (Dec 10, 2013)

> Gift acct: Â  Â  Â Toni&amp;Guy Sea salt spray Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  twistband Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â Color club harlem lights polish Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  super smile lip treatment Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â nuxe makeup remover gel


 I wonder what the "profile" for this box is. I can't believe how many of us are getting it.


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 60! 

Number 4 hairspray  Yay!  I use a lot of hairspray and purse size bottles are always welcome!

Camille Beckman Body Butter  Another yay!  I've never tried this brand and I think the packaging is gorgeous!  Can't wait to see how it smells.

Banta Berry Exfoliating Cleanser  Not a super exciting item, but it will get used.

Manna Shimmer Lotion  Excited to try this, too.  Never really used highlighters before, I usually like a matte look, so this is something new to me.

Chuao  Yay!  I love me some chocolate!  Please BB, send me the maple bacon!!


----------



## bubbalou33 (Dec 10, 2013)

Finally got shipping notice. Main .58, gift .53. Both should arrive Saturday


----------



## LaStupenda (Dec 10, 2013)

I got the Bee Kind lotion last month and I really like it. It's nice and smells good (FYI)


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Dec 10, 2013)

Weird, earlier today my page showed me getting the chocolate (so 5 items), but now it only shows 4 items. Is this normal? Does that mean I won't be getting the 5th item? My box shipped a couple days ago so obviously they couldn't have changed it mid-route. I hope I get into the flow of BB soon. I feel so new and confused  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StellaSunshine (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you Birchbox for finally not giving me dupes!  Different items in each box this month makes me so happy!

Box 1


Toni &amp; Guy Sea Salt spray
Manna Kadar shimmer lotion
Camille Beckman hand cream
Supersmile lip balm
Ahmad tea

Box2:


Nelson j Beverly Hills moisture hair mask
Camille Beckman body butter
Greenleaf starlight candle
Mally lip magnifier
Skin &amp; co truffle anti-aging serum

Now I'll cross my fingers and hope the sample sizes are decent


----------



## MKSB (Dec 10, 2013)

Just got my main box.

Color club nail polish (ick)

Twisty band (getting another one in my gift sub so I guess I won't need any more hair bands until 2016)

Kat Burki hand cream

Rahua conditioner

Sumbody lip balm in cinnamon orange

The lip balm is so weird and greasy. It like flakes off when I try it. I'm interested in trying the conditioner. The hand cream is nice but the sample is the size of my pinkie. I expect I'll only get 2 uses from it, which sucks.

Sort of a disappointing box if you ask me. I haven't gotten a box I was really unhappy with until today. However my disappointment is mitigated by the fact that I just got my Naturebox order ($2 for a normally $18 order, courtesy of black Friday) and my Olfactif order (free courtesy of black Friday) SO I cannot complain too much.


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have long, extremely thick hair. I hate the twistbands, I can't get them tight enough to hold my hair, and they get all stretched out and stay that way. I really, really miss when Goody's made the XL pony holders for thick hair, they were the best and I haven't been able to find them for years!
Derp, I have opposite hair and the exact same problem.  My hair is ultrafine and I have to pull them really tight to keep my hair from sliding out.  They stretch out like old underwear.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lip gloss size point of reference, I dug out my boyfriend's super smile sample from his men's box and compared it to my other lip products in my purse...it's tiny to say the least.

It's smaller than my Jouer from Birchbox and way smaller than my eos, noya (which is a pretty standard size lip balm) and my B&amp;BW plump glass lip gloss. 





Wow!  That is a tiny lipbalm!


----------



## normajean2008 (Dec 10, 2013)

Out of all the interesting, new, cool looking products they have this month... I got a box full of suckage.  I hate my box, which is something I've never said about my subscription until now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I guess we're all doomed for a crap-tastic box at some point, just sucks that it was timed with Christmas. 

I got box 57:  fortune cookie, #4 hair spray, secret agent plumping lip gloss, Camille Beckman glycerin hand cream, Benta Berry exfoliating wash.

I guess since I hate my box so much, I'll pay no mind to the fact that I'll barely get it before Christmas most likely.. between how late they shipped it out, how long it takes to get to SoCal, influx of holiday packages, bad weather all over in route.  Win some, lose some. :-/


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 10, 2013)

My tracking says it was delivered and it was not. Thanks snow. I'll give them until tomorrow to actually deliver it and then call and complain.


----------



## itsMac (Dec 10, 2013)

Just went on a subscription box overload and joined PopSugar Must Have, Birchbox, Ipsy and FabFitFun....and MuT....


overwhelmed and SUPER excited about my first Birchbox! No updated shipping or info in my account yet, just that I'll definitely get a December box!

(Here's hoping it's better than my first PopSugar!!)


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 10, 2013)

> I'm getting box #69 -- are there seriously that many boxes this month? o_o Pretty happy with it though - super excited for the gloss, chocolate, and mud mask!


 Box twins! Your the only other person I've seen with the same box! I've been wanting to buy the honey mud for awhile. The shop isn't that far from me! Nice to be able to try it out first. Can't wait!


----------



## MKSB (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just went on a subscription box overload and joined PopSugar Must Have, Birchbox, Ipsy and FabFitFun....and MuT....


overwhelmed and SUPER excited about my first Birchbox! No updated shipping or info in my account yet, just that I'll definitely get a December box!

(Here's hoping it's better than my first PopSugar!!)
Welcome!!!

You got all the big subscriptions, LOL. Now you can start complaining about them just like the rest of us!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> JK I think you actually picked the best of the bunch for the most part.


----------



## itsMac (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MKSB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Welcome!!!

You got all the big subscriptions, LOL. Now you can start complaining about them just like the rest of us!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> JK I think you actually picked the best of the bunch for the most part.
....my bank account probably wishes that I could learn some limits....but I love products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Superfish19 (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm getting the Oribe shampoo and conditioner. Manna Kadar sheer glo shimmer Chocolate covered fortune cookies. Tocca cream Sumbody exfoliating bonbons Overall pretty happy.


----------



## unicorn (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KittenZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have a question for those of who have received the twistbands. What are they like?
I have long thick hair and it takes two regular hair ties to support my hair. I'm worried that these won't work well for me.
 I found they were REALLY slippery. I have a lots of heavy hair full of fine strands and it didnt hold worth anything, even with teasing and hairspray. They just slid right out within like, 30 minutes.


----------



## MKSB (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah they're pretty much useless for my hair type. The twistband headbands aren't bad though. I wish they would send more of those instead.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 10, 2013)

I love Twistbands. I got one a long time ago. I wish they'd send me more.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Bee Kind lotion last month and I really like it. It's nice and smells good (FYI)
Yes, it smells very similar to Lush's Fresh Pharmacy


----------



## mindcaviar (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ayryil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Which box is this? That's what I am getting but my tracking info hasn't updated yet. BB doesnt load on my work computer very well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It's number 75. I'm getting the same.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunnie045 (Dec 10, 2013)

> Out of all the interesting, new, cool looking products they have this month... I got a box full of suckage.Â  I hate my box, which is something I've never said about my subscription until now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â Â  I guess we're all doomed for a crap-tastic box at some point, just sucks that it was timed with Christmas.Â  I got box 57:Â  fortune cookie, #4 hair spray, secret agent plumping lip gloss, Camille Beckman glycerin hand cream, Benta Berry exfoliating wash. I guess since I hate my box so much, I'll pay no mind to the fact that I'll barely get it before Christmas most likely.. between how late they shipped it out, how long it takes to get to SoCal, influx of holiday packages, bad weather all over in route.Â  Win some, lose some. :-/


 This. I'm got this box on my main account and the samples were pretty small. The fortune Cookie was my favorite item!


----------



## QueenJane (Dec 10, 2013)

I got box 70 on my main account today.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jordiemac3 (Dec 10, 2013)

I will be getting:   - willa Lavender Facial Towelettes - Borghese Superire State-pf-the-Art Mascara - Hair Rules Quench conditioner - Pura Botanica Botanic Bath Infusion - Emilys Chocoloate covered fortune Cookies   Looks like i am receiving Box #28, and I am really upset about it. I've said no to hair products and bath products and the last towelettes I received I checked not to receive the same style of product again. The only two things I will actually use are the mascara and the cookies, which I bet their will only be one of.


----------



## KittenZ (Dec 10, 2013)

> My hair is long (a little more than halfway down my back), and although the strands are quite fine I have a lot of it, so it's thick in that regard. Â I have no problem with getting the twistbands to hold my hair into a ponytail/bun. Â I love them, even if they are just loops of tied off elastic.





> I have long, extremely thick hair. I hate the twistbands, I can't get them tight enough to hold my hair, and they get all stretched out and stay that way. I really, really miss when Goody's made the XL pony holders for thick hair, they were the best and I haven't been able to find them for years!





> Derp, I have opposite hair and the exact same problem. Â My hair is ultrafine and I have to pull them really tight to keep my hair from sliding out. Â They stretch out like old underwear.





> Â I found they were REALLY slippery. I have a lots of heavy hair full of fine strands and it didnt hold worth anything, even with teasing and hairspray. They just slid right out within like, 30 minutes.





> Yeah they're pretty much useless for my hair type. The twistband headbands aren't bad though. I wish they would send more of those instead.


 Thank you for the feedback ladies! Looks like I might put them up for trade haha.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 10, 2013)

Soooo I checked my box this morning on the birchbox website and it had 5 items I was OK with, and now I'm looking at it again and 1 of the items was switched out for something else....has this ever happened to anyone before? I'm fuming because I preferred the other item!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Dec 10, 2013)

You can't actually opt out of anything except for an excessive amount of perfume.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jordiemac3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
    I will be getting:   - willa Lavender Facial Towelettes - Borghese Superire State-pf-the-Art Mascara - Hair Rules Quench conditioner - Pura Botanica Botanic Bath Infusion - Emilys Chocoloate covered fortune Cookies   Looks like i am receiving Box #1, and I am really upset about it. I've said no to hair products and bath products and the last towelettes I received I checked not to receive the same style of product again. The only two things I will actually use are the mascara and the cookies, which I bet their will only be one of.


----------



## Autym Henderson (Dec 10, 2013)

So when I looked at my account early this morning I had 4 items and a chocolate bar, and when I looked this evening the chocolate bar was missing from my online account! My box shipped this past weekend and I was really looking forward to the chocolate bar. Fingers crossed it's delivered with my box tomorrow! I guess I'll just have to buy a whole box of chocolates if it's not....


----------



## lovepink (Dec 10, 2013)

I am getting box 55.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb55

per the tracking it weighs .600 excited for everything but the tea.  And I wish I would have gotten a Laqa lippie!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am getting box 55.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb55

per the tracking it weighs .600 excited for everything but the tea.  And I wish I would have gotten a Laqa lippie!

Hey - box twins.  I'm excited for my box.  Hope the samples are great sizes!


----------



## lovepink (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   
Hey - box twins.  I'm excited for my box.  Hope the samples are great sizes!
Woo hoo!  I am thinking they may be since the box is so heavy!  When you get yours post a pic!  I am on the Weft coast and will likely not see it until Saturday!


----------



## Autym Henderson (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Weird, earlier today my page showed me getting the chocolate (so 5 items), but now it only shows 4 items. Is this normal? Does that mean I won't be getting the 5th item? My box shipped a couple days ago so obviously they couldn't have changed it mid-route. I hope I get into the flow of BB soon. I feel so new and confused  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Me too! I was bummed that the chocolate is gone, I've been a subscriber for so long and have never received a 4 items box....


----------



## BerryK (Dec 10, 2013)

Awaiting my first birchbox! Got my email Sunday saying I was off the waitlist. Can't wait to see what I'm getting.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 10, 2013)

Spoke with CS regarding my missing twist and and dried up mascara sample.... They're sending me a new box. I simply adore BB CS.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SweetStuff (Dec 10, 2013)

This is what will be getting : TOCCA Crema da Mano Luxe Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder Grand Central Beauty S.M.A.R.T. Skin Perfectingâ„¢ Polisher Secret Agent Beauty Nourishing &amp; Plumping Lip Gloss twistbandâ„¢ Speciality Pack


----------



## ElizabethF (Dec 10, 2013)

Apparently the honest company sample is just the hand balm. It looks like a good size but its too bad bb shows the set in the box preview-they made me really want to try all 3 items shown. That's what I get for looking at spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting box 50 (I don't think I've seen anyone else post that they're getting it yet). I'm spoilering this because the picture may be annoying to scroll past:



Spoiler





 Chuao Chocolatier Chocolate Bars 4101 
$6.00 Ships Free


More Options Available


 Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder 1395 
$30.00 Ships Free


 LAQA &amp; Co. Fat Lip Pencil 79 
$18.00 Ships Free
More Options Available 

 Grand Central Beauty S.M.A.R.T. Skin Perfectingâ„¢ Polisher 1557 
$38.00 Ships Free



 Camille Beckman Glycerine Hand Therapyâ„¢ 
$14.00 Ships Free
More Options Available Overall, I'm pleased -- I got the two items I wanted the most (the lip pencil and hair powder). I always like to get skin polishing products, and there's nothing wrong with more hand lotion. Anyone know about the variety of the chocolate? Are we just getting orange or popcorn, or are there other choices?


I'm getting Box 50 as well, but for some reason mine only shows four items (no chocolate). What's up with that?  I'm really happy with the box at first glance...I hope I get the darker Laqa color and the chocolate! My shipping weight is apparently 0.3950. Is that the same as yours?


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ShannonHey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Very envious of every who is getting the Bliss that's incredi-peel.  I've been absolutely dying to try it!  I'm VERY fair and still get the occasional zit, which of course leaves hyperpigmentation for weeks even after the zit is gone.  I've been wanting to try the Bliss peel pads to see if they help speed up the fading.  Anyone who is getting the sample please share your thoughts!

I received a couple samples from Sephora a while ago and they do an amazing job. I'm working through a container of First Aid Beauty's version now hoping to find a less expensive alternative, but I don't think they're as effective (I think they are more gentle, though). I received 2 individually wrapped pads when I got my sample. The sales person at Seph said that a lot of people cut them in half because they're expensive and drenched in excess liquid. It's annoying with the foil packaging, but you can definitely get 2 uses out of 1 pad.


----------



## itsMac (Dec 10, 2013)

@ BerryK - Me too! I can't wait to see what I'll be getting!






I read (or maybe misread??) somewhere that the first box you receive is a "Welcome Box" of fan favorites, or something to that nature ? Is that true, or am I totally wrong?!


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *starr5747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This month is not a good month for my birchbox.  I do not like it at all!!!!!!!!!!!  I got box #10 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb10

I see all these awesome boxes but not mine.  Sigh..








The Klorane dry shampoo in that box is amazing. If you're not into dry shampoo or trading, you could easily flip that product alone on eBay for ~$8.00+ and recoup most of the cost of your box.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm getting Box 50 as well, but for some reason mine only shows four items (no chocolate). What's up with that?  I'm really happy with the box at first glance...I hope I get the darker Laqa color and the chocolate! My shipping weight is apparently 0.3950. Is that the same as yours?
I noticed that as well. I actually had the chocolates listed on my account earlier today, but now they are gone. My weight is 0.4300 and I also have box 50.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 10, 2013)

Got my tracking!

Dang, box 28 weighs .8500! Something in there is a behemoth (I'm guessing the conditioner!)


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my tracking!

Dang, box 28 weighs .8500! Something in there is a behemoth (I'm guessing the conditioner!)

damb, son! You got the BrickBox.

If people don't know what to do with their Twistbands, I suggest stretching one over your thumb and shooting it at meeeee! I think I have a slight preference for the Emi-Jay version of the same, but these are awesome when you want to get your hair off your neck, they don't leave a dent, and I find them comfortable enough to even sleep in.


----------



## beach16sm (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I noticed that as well. I actually had the chocolates listed on my account earlier today, but now they are gone. My weight is 0.4300 and I also have box 50.
dang... I just noticed that it vanished from mine also, since this morning......... Wonder if Birchbox realizes that it's Christmas because I sure didn't expect them to pull a mean "Grinch" on me, lol    ..... and while I'm at it, how dare they take away the Chocolate, especially after their whole "giving" theme in November!


----------



## beach16sm (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my tracking!

Dang, box 28 weighs .8500! Something in there is a behemoth (I'm guessing the conditioner!)
SO that's what happened to the chocolate that they took away from the .4300 boxes, rofl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beach16sm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  dang... I just noticed that it vanished from mine also, since this morning......... Wonder if Birchbox realizes that it's Christmas because I sure didn't expect them to pull a mean "Grinch" on me, lol    ..... and while I'm at it, how dare they take away the Chocolate, especially after their whole "giving" theme in November!
Hmm...I dunno...the picture of my box just updated from "generic box" to this:





Does the color in the photo reflect the color you will receive? I hadn't realized the hair powder was in a pillow sample. I think I'll reuse one of the mineral eyeshadow sifter jars from another box to try to get more than one use out of it. Pic does show chocolate, though! I love the little butterfly on the lotion.


----------



## ScopeIt (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh my goodness, the Starlight candle smells TERRIBLE and it stunk up my  whole box! GROSS.


----------



## beach16sm (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmm...I dunno...the picture of my box just updated from "generic box" to this:





Does the color in the photo reflect the color you will receive? I hadn't realized the hair powder was in a pillow sample. I think I'll reuse one of the mineral eyeshadow sifter jars from another box to try to get more than one use out of it. Pic does show chocolate, though! I love the little butterfly on the lotion.
Since it's only my 4th month, I'm not totally sure if the colors that they show are the ones that you will get however so far any lip gloss color that I've received has matched it's package picture. This one looks to be a bit much "Red" for me! Also, these samples just seem to look really, really tiny this month but I'm willing to overlook it, IF the chocolate is actually included,lol.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my goodness, the Starlight candle smells TERRIBLE and it stunk up my  whole box! GROSS.
Nooooooo. Really? What does it smell like?


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The Klorane dry shampoo in that box is amazing. If you're not into dry shampoo or trading, you could easily flip that product alone on eBay for ~$8.00+ and recoup most of the cost of your box.

Good to know. I'm getting it in my box, and was not too excited, since I already have Amika, which I love. But there's room for more love.

Quote: Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hey - box twins.  I'm excited for my box.  Hope the samples are great sizes!
I'm jealous of that box!

Quote: Originally Posted by *KittenZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






Thank you for the feedback ladies! Looks like I might put them up for trade haha.
Hey, you might as well give the twistbands one shot, though, right? I have pretty thick hair, not like Helena Bonham Carter, but thickish, and I love them. BB has only sent me one, and I use it all the time. I wrap it around three times, which seems perfect, and it works a lot better than regular hair bands, which break on me, a lot. When they get stretched out, I put them through my washing machine, and dryer. That's the magic of Birchbox, isn't it? You think you'll hate something, and BOOM, you love it! Or everyone loves something and you hate it. Whatever. On to the next month's box.

Last night, I actually got a compliment on the orange one from my box. The person had never seen one before, and thought I had tied my hair up in a ribbon, a la Brigit Bardot. But really I was just in a hurry and hadn't washed my hair.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The "vitamins" are really a serum that has vitamins for your skin, not actual vitamins that you swallow.
I got those before and thought they were actually pretty cool.  It's a multi-pack with 2-3 different kinds in it.

me too! I really liked them! They're on my "if I ever hoard away enough points at once" list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Box Twins! I'm pretty excited about this box. Hopefully my main account is completely different.
Welcome!
BOX TRIPLETS!!! I haven't gotten mine yet though. What exactly is the Arcona Ice gel thing? Moisturizer??


----------



## mindcaviar (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PuraBotanica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi MakeupTalk! We want to introduce ourselves. We see that some of you got our Botanic Bath Infusions in your December Birchboxes, and we'd love to get your feedback on the product. Please check us out on Facebook @PuraBotanica for company news and to leave your feedback. We'll also be checking this forum regularly to answer any questions about the product. We've also set up a Pinterest board @PuraMissBliss all about our Birchbox partnership. Thanks very much for your excitement about our product. We can't wait to hear what you think.




Oh, this looks like heaven. I am not getting this in my Birch Box. Please tell me how I can get a sample in order to try your products? I'll bet they smell great, too.


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 11, 2013)

> BOX TRIPLETS!!! I haven't gotten mine yet though. What exactly is the Arcona Ice gel thing? Moisturizer??


 I think it's a moisturizer. Sounds interesting hopefully it works good with my extremely dry skin.


----------



## KayEss (Dec 11, 2013)

I am also getting box 28, which I knew since that app glitch, but it was nice to see it confirmed. I am pretty curious regarding sizes of stuff this month. *Willa Lavender Towelettes* I am not a big fan of lavender scents but I always run out of wipes like this so I am happy to try them. How many will we get though? I am hoping it's one of those mini travel packs with 6 wipes or so. *Hair Rules Conditioner* I am happy to be getting this, but only because my mom is getting the shampoo. I am going home for Christmas so hopefully we can share. Only if they aren't foil packets, but I am hoping they are a small travel size instead since the box is so heavy. *Fortune Cookie* Even though it's just one...yum. So much better than tea! *Mascara* I am drowning in this too, but I have never even heard of the Borghese brand so I am excited to try it. If I had to pick one product to wear, it would be mascara so I am always down to try new ones. I am wondering if it will be full size. *THE BEST PART OF THE BOX, the Pura Botanica!!* I wonder what scent we will get? I am so excited to take a bath with it!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 11, 2013)

Hmmm just noticed they switched the Camille Beckman Glycerine Hand Therapyâ„¢ out for the Camille Beckman Body Butter on one of my accounts. Not a huge deal, but I was kind of looking forward to trying that out! Hands are SO dry right now from the cold.


----------



## KayEss (Dec 11, 2013)

> Hmmm just noticed they switched theÂ Camille Beckman Glycerine Hand Therapyâ„¢ out for the Camille Beckman Body Butter on one of my accounts. Not a huge deal, but I was kind of looking forward to trying that out! Hands are SO dry right now from the cold.Â


 I use body butter on my hands all the time! Is that weird of me? Is there anything that makes "body" butter better for the body than the hands and vice versa for "hand" cream?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I use body butter on my hands all the time! Is that weird of me? Is there anything that makes "body" butter better for the body than the hands and vice versa for "hand" cream?
Hahaha no, not weird at all! I do that too and I've never noticed a difference. I was just curious if it was something fancy just for hands.


----------



## wadedl (Dec 11, 2013)

Throw the twist bands in the washer and dryer and they come out like new. I have a lot of thick straight hair and they hold well and leave no dent. Other brands just aren't the same. I did buy some elastic that was as good but I have tried the goody version as well as others and they did not do the job. The only time they left a dent was when they needed to be washed and then they were as good as new. Regular elastics break on me.


----------



## BerryK (Dec 11, 2013)

> @ BerryK - Me too! I can't wait to see what I'll be getting! :smilehappyyes: I read (or maybe misread??) somewhere that the first box you receive is a "Welcome Box" of fan favorites, or something to that nature ? Is that true, or am I totally wrong?!


 I've never heard that, but it would a nice way to start off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope you love your first box! We'll have to compare and see if we get the same stuff.


----------



## jkfinl (Dec 11, 2013)

Box 53 Yeh, no candy or pretzels.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 11, 2013)

Box 28!  Dang that conditioner looks heavy!   I have the feeling the fortune cookie will disappear into my mouth in about 2 seconds.


----------



## ohdahlia (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm getting Box 50 as well, but for some reason mine only shows four items (no chocolate). What's up with that?  I'm really happy with the box at first glance...I hope I get the darker Laqa color and the chocolate! My shipping weight is apparently 0.3950. Is that the same as yours?
Mine's 0.4250. I hope you get your chocolate! 

ETA: I just checked my box . . . my chocolate also disappeared. WTF. I got shipping notice a few days ago, so who knows.


----------



## ohdahlia (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beach16sm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since it's only my 4th month, I'm not totally sure if the colors that they show are the ones that you will get however so far any lip gloss color that I've received has matched it's package picture. This one looks to be a bit much "Red" for me! Also, these samples just seem to look really, really tiny this month but I'm willing to overlook it, IF the chocolate is actually included,lol.
I am not thrilled about the teensy sample of hair powder, either. It looks like a pain in the ass to dispense!


----------



## ohdahlia (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Soooo I checked my box this morning on the birchbox website and it had 5 items I was OK with, and now I'm looking at it again and 1 of the items was switched out for something else....has this ever happened to anyone before? I'm fuming because I preferred the other item!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That's so weird. Had you already gotten shipping notice?


----------



## IMDawnP (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting box 60! 

Number 4 hairspray  Yay!  I use a lot of hairspray and purse size bottles are always welcome!

Camille Beckman Body Butter  Another yay!  I've never tried this brand and I think the packaging is gorgeous!  Can't wait to see how it smells.

Banta Berry Exfoliating Cleanser  Not a super exciting item, but it will get used.

Manna Shimmer Lotion  Excited to try this, too.  Never really used highlighters before, I usually like a matte look, so this is something new to me.

Chuao  Yay!  I love me some chocolate!  Please BB, send me the maple bacon!!
Great box. My friend just received this one. She got the Popcorn Chuao. I got that one last month. It was tasty and fun (the whole pop rocks thing).


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmm...I dunno...the picture of my box just updated from "generic box" to this:





Does the color in the photo reflect the color you will receive? I hadn't realized the hair powder was in a pillow sample. I think I'll reuse one of the mineral eyeshadow sifter jars from another box to try to get more than one use out of it. Pic does show chocolate, though! I love the little butterfly on the lotion.
Since they switched to the new boxes and the new layout of how they take the box photos I have always received exactly the variety pictured, whereas in the past it was often different.  I'm not sure if this is a coincidence or not though.


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 11, 2013)

It's a bust month for me. I got dupe boxes and nothing very exciting. My favorite part is the actual box itself and the cell phone cleaner thing! Oh well! Win some, lose some.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's so weird. Had you already gotten shipping notice?
Yes! I was originally supposed to get a hand cream (forget the name, I took a screen shot of it) in a cream-colored tube, and now I'm gettng Grand Central Beauty face polisher, which I find absolutely disgusting. I got it in a Beauty Army box last year and it smelled atrocious and did absolutely nothing for my skin.

Just kind of bummed because I can always use a travel-sized hand cream, and for it to be the ONLY thing in my box I was actually excited for, only to have it switched out at the last minute...just totally sucks.

I have gotten my hopes up every month for Birchbox only to be consistently let down for one reason or another. I can't tell you how many boxes I see that I would love to get, and I'm always getting stuff I can't use. Maybe I should call them? I've heard people have better luck with their boxes when they talk to someone in Customer Service. Idk...I just feel like the boxes aren't equal in value even though they say they are.


----------



## ohdahlia (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have gotten my hopes up every month for Birchbox only to be consistently let down for one reason or another. I can't tell you how many boxes I see that I would love to get, and I'm always getting stuff I can't use. Maybe I should call them? I've heard people have better luck with their boxes when they talk to someone in Customer Service. Idk...I just feel like the boxes aren't equal in value even though they say they are.

I HATED BB my first go around, and actually canceled. When I came back, I did a totally new profile and started getting new (better) stuff. I used to get the jankiest boxes ever.

I'm with you on the value, though . . . I'm still not convinced. It doesn't stack up to Ipsy (for me), but the awesome points system keeps me subscribed.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I HATED BB my first go around, and actually canceled. When I came back, I did a totally new profile and started getting new (better) stuff. I used to get the jankiest boxes ever.

I'm with you on the value, though . . . I'm still not convinced. It doesn't stack up to Ipsy (for me), but the awesome points system keeps me subscribed.
This is my 3rd time coming back to Birchbox, and I'm still not having any luck. I do love the point system as it kind of makes the boxes $5 each (if you're getting about 5 products to review in each box) so I'm not so concerned with the $10 value, but I just get bothered that the value seems to vary greatly from one box to another, even though they say they try to make all the boxes an equal value. Last month I got a few tea bags, 2 foil pack samples, a tiny perfume vial and a chella eye pencil. I was furious. October was the month that I re-subbed and I was super impressed and thought that I would FINALLY start getting decent boxes, but nope! At least this month is better than November!


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 11, 2013)

I look at this box an the first thing that comes to mind is: "MEHHHHHH"

I'm also still really irritated that they took out the hand cream I was supposed to get and changed it to that little bottle of face gunk. &lt;/3 Birchbox why do you hurt me so? lol


----------



## Bflopolska (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I use body butter on my hands all the time! Is that weird of me? Is there anything that makes "body" butter better for the body than the hands and vice versa for "hand" cream?
I'm not sure...I keep a mini-sized Body Shop Satsuma Body Butter in my bag just for my hands and it works great--better than a lot of hand creams! Plus the aroma is outstanding.


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 11, 2013)

The only things I'm excited about are the tea and the nail polish. Last month they switched the Ahmad tea I was supposed to get with one of the Chuao Chocolates and I've never turned down surprise chocolate so I wasn't too upset about it. But I've been super envious of everyone last month who got a nail polish, so I'm really happy to get one this month. (This is box 41 btw)


----------



## cherienova (Dec 11, 2013)

Here is my Mom's box, her weight is .62 and I am sure she will also be thrilled with it. We always trade stuff we don't love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MsBLittleton (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm a little disapointed in my box this month, I was orginally excited but looking at the picture I feel sad! It could be my :30 of sleep with a sick child OR my pretty boring box. I like the lip products and I'm excited to try the honest product, but I was expecting more from the wipes and the twist(s) is there really only 1? BTW it's box 66.


----------



## SeeBlondieRun (Dec 11, 2013)

So, my page finally updated with what my box will look like.  I don't know the weight yet, as that has not been updated, but it is Box #78.


----------



## page5 (Dec 11, 2013)

My box has the bliss peel/face wash listed but the box pic shows only the peel packet. Anyone receive it yet?


----------



## jessilng (Dec 11, 2013)

> Derp, I have opposite hair and the exact same problem. Â My hair is ultrafine and I have to pull them really tight to keep my hair from sliding out. Â They stretch out like old underwear.


 Ha. That's funny cause they are actually made from "underwear elastic". You can find FOE at Joann's or online at etsy, order a big length and tie them off yourself. Some elastics are better than others and bounce back better (I have found that the solids are usually more elastic than the lace or prints). Tie them off to the length you want, so a bit bigger if you always find them stretched too far. Maybe even in a wider width. You want the elastic to be gentle on your hair, so you can't stretch it past its max. After you tie it off, melt the ends with a lighter to prevent them from fraying.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes! This! I'm surprised that twist bands are so popular since you can make it yourself very quickly and FOE isn't expensive! My friend bought a bunch of FOE when Joann's had a coupon and a bunch on Etsy. She's been packing a bunch in small jars and has been giving them as gifts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's so cute!



> Ha. That's funny cause they are actually made from "underwear elastic". You can find FOE at Joann's or online at etsy, order a big length and tie them off yourself. Some elastics are better than others and bounce back better (I have found that the solids are usually more elastic than the lace or prints). Tie them off to the length you want, so a bit bigger if you always find them stretched too far. Maybe even in a wider width. You want the elastic to be gentle on your hair, so you can't stretch it past its max. After you tie it off, melt the ends with a lighter to prevent them from fraying.


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @ BerryK - Me too! I can't wait to see what I'll be getting!






I read (or maybe misread??) somewhere that the first box you receive is a "Welcome Box" of fan favorites, or something to that nature ? Is that true, or am I totally wrong?!
If you have a gift subscription you will get a welcome box the first month.  With a regular sub you will get the regular monthly box.  Sorry if someone already answered this, I just didn't see a reply.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 11, 2013)

my box will be here tomorrow!!!!! just in time to comfort me right before my last exam.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yes! This! I'm surprised that twist bands are so popular since *you can make it yourself very quickly and FOE isn't expensive! *My friend bought a bunch of FOE when Joann's had a coupon and a bunch on Etsy. She's been packing a bunch in small jars and has been giving them as gifts



it's so cute!
I enjoy getting them in my birchbox but I would never actually buy them for this reason exactly, and I'm just too lazy to make my own. 

Though I have to admit, on the twistband website they do have some cute patterns, but nothing that's ever made me pull the trigger and buy some.


----------



## Ayryil (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my box will be here tomorrow!!!!! just in time to comfort me right before my last exam.
Me too!! I can't wait to open it and enjoy my goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## easybreezy (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does the color in the photo reflect the color you will receive? I hadn't realized the hair powder was in a pillow sample. I think I'll reuse one of the mineral eyeshadow sifter jars from another box to try to get more than one use out of it. Pic does show chocolate, though! I love the little butterfly on the lotion.

My boxes usually match what is shown in the box photo, but not always.  (Since they rebranded: last month I got a different chocolate flavor than was shown.  In June I received a different color nail polish and Twistband than was shown.)


----------



## grayc (Dec 11, 2013)

Looks like box 10 for me.  2 months in a row with tea.  Excited for the Bee lotion and the Dry Shampoo (this is my 5th in a year; but i love em').   Not sure what to think about the Vitvia since i have super sensitive skin...


----------



## tasertag (Dec 11, 2013)

> I'm a little disapointed in my box this month, I was orginally excited but looking at the picture I feel sad! It could be my :30 of sleep with a sick child OR my pretty boring box. I like the lip products and I'm excited to try the honest product, but I was expecting more from the wipes and the twist(s) is there really only 1? BTW it's box 66.


 Extreme box envy. I think your box is great


----------



## ViciousT (Dec 11, 2013)

Can someone tell me what the little black square thing with the logo on it is?  I googled digimate, but I still have no idea what I'm supposed to do with this thing...


----------



## ViciousT (Dec 11, 2013)

And this is my box, no idea what number...and the twist is silver....I have to say, I'm not a fan of the twists...they don't hold my hair well and they stretch, well, yeah, like an old pair of undies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScopeIt (Dec 11, 2013)

Man, the Lash Fusion mascara was completely dried out and unusable! How disappointing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I emailed CS.


----------



## disconik (Dec 11, 2013)

Here's the variation on box 21:
 



I don't mind having a second bottle of the baldwin blues.  I'm a polish freak and a mini bottle goes fairly quickly for me.  Definitely happy about the benefit gloss.  Meh about hairspray - good to have around for touch ups.  Curious about the body butter (even though that is an eensy weensy sample).  I know the peel is just a "lifestyle add-on" (like the twist bands) but, seriously?  About the only thing I can evaluate with one is whether or not it's going to send me to a dermatologist with a reaction.  

My mom is in the same boat as you other ladies getting box 50.  She got her shipping email on Monday, I believe and saw the chocolate and was REALLY happy because they totally whiffed her on a ghirardelli last month that she was supposed to get.  They gave her 100 points for it, though.   Then she refreshes today and AGAIN she's been whiffed on chocolate.  She's piiiiiiiiiiissed.  I know BB CS is always great and she's going to wait until her box actually gets delivered before contacting them so she can verify that there's no chocolate.  I feel bad since I referred her.  This is only her 4th box and she's gotten pooped on twice.

Overall, I feel like there were just a few really good variations and they definitely reused a lot of old samples this month.  I really would've liked one of the pura botanica bath soak thingies, but, hey, there's always next month.  Especially since they give out the same things in rotation.


----------



## disconik (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *ViciousT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can someone tell me what the little black square thing with the logo on it is?  I googled digimate, but I still have no idea what I'm supposed to do with this thing...


It's a screen cleaner.  You can stick it to the back of your phone with the black side and clean your screen with the cloth side.  They sent them out in the men's boxes this month too and Mr. Disco is a fan.


----------



## itsMac (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you have a gift subscription you will get a welcome box the first month.  With a regular sub you will get the regular monthly box.  Sorry if someone already answered this, I just didn't see a reply.
Thanks Bikerchic!!!
 

I have a regular subscription (take THAT wait list!)...these sub boxes and boards are all new to me! Appreciate everyone taking the time to explain things!!


----------



## ViciousT (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

It's a screen cleaner.  You can stick it to the back of your phone with the black side and clean your screen with the cloth side.  They sent them out in the men's boxes this month too and Mr. Disco is a fan.
Thank you    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Looks like mine will go to Mr.Vicious bc I've got to be the only person who doesn't have a cell phone any more....maybe that's why I had no idea what the heck it was!


----------



## Ayryil (Dec 11, 2013)

> Looks like box 10 for me.Â  2 months in a row with tea.Â  Excited for the Bee lotion and the Dry Shampoo (this is my 5th in a year; but i love em').Â Â  Not sure what to think about the Vitvia since i have super sensitive skin...


 I'm jelly of that box!! I love tea. I know that a lot of people complain bout getting it but I love tea!! I put them in the loose filter on my keurig  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## jt0303 (Dec 11, 2013)

I got Box 50. It did contain the chocolate, but it's missing from my page and I guess can't be reviewed. So I emailed CS to ask. What was supposed to be hand cream is the Body Butter instead and it has a very strong (I find off putting) scent. Def not my favorite box!


----------



## LizGeary (Dec 11, 2013)

Tr



> Apparently the honest company sample is just the hand balm. It looks like a good size but its too bad bb shows the set in the box preview-they made me really want to try all 3 items shown. That's what I get for looking at spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


. tryna get that money from ya  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MsBLittleton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm a little disapointed in my box this month, I was orginally excited but looking at the picture I feel sad! It could be my :30 of sleep with a sick child OR my pretty boring box. I like the lip products and I'm excited to try the honest product, but I was expecting more from the wipes and the twist(s) is there really only 1? BTW it's box 66.




Oh my goodness, you guys who are getting that twistband, I am irrationally coveting it. That is such a pretty color. I think you will like the Beauty Protect, too. I bought it unsampled, because I needed a heat protector, but even if you don't blow dry, it is a great detangler, smells amazing, and it isn't heavy at all. The hype is totally justified.





I'm psyched, because my box picture updated, and the CC polish I'm getting is that pretty metallic-looking pink. I wonder how similar it is to "Put a Pin in It" because I bought the full size. Oh well, even if they are the same, I will still use both of them up, because I wear that kind of color all the time.

I love that they are sending three tea bags, and that toner looks decent, too. It is witch hazel based, and that bottle is a lot better than a foil packet.


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't mind having a second bottle of the baldwin blues.  I'm a polish freak and a mini bottle goes fairly quickly for me.  Definitely happy about the benefit gloss.  Meh about hairspray - good to have around for touch ups.  Curious about the body butter (even though that is an eensy weensy sample).  I know the peel is just a "lifestyle add-on" (like the twist bands) but, seriously?  About the only thing I can evaluate with one is whether or not it's going to send me to a dermatologist with a reaction. 

Overall, I feel like there were just a few really good variations and they definitely reused a lot of old samples this month.  I really would've liked one of the pura botanica bath soak thingies, but, hey, there's always next month.  Especially since they give out the same things in rotation.
I hope I get baldwin blues to! I'm getting this box on my sub account. Funny, I thought there seemed to be a lot of new products this month.

Quote: Originally Posted by *MsBLittleton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm a little disapointed in my box this month, I was orginally excited but looking at the picture I feel sad! It could be my :30 of sleep with a sick child OR my pretty boring box. I like the lip products and I'm excited to try the honest product, but I was expecting more from the wipes and the twist(s) is there really only 1? BTW it's box 66.




This is what I'm getting on my main account. What color is the laqa&amp;co? The honest lotion looks like a great sample size!


----------



## goldenmeans (Dec 11, 2013)

Well, my box didn't show up in the mail today and the post office can't find it. I just emailed Birchbox Ops about this. I really wanted that box (number 2). This is the first time I've had a screw-up like this, I hope it will be resolved to my liking.


----------



## misslaurelann (Dec 11, 2013)

Got my tracking yesterday-still hasn't updated. Getting box 41 in Boston, for reference.


----------



## XBrieX (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misslaurelann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my tracking yesterday-still hasn't updated. Getting box 41 in Boston, for reference.
I got my tracking info Monday and mine hasn't updated either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Dec 11, 2013)

Big, giant meh.  At this point the best part of the box is...um, the box.  I use them for everything sooooo............

What about "no perfume" is hard to understand?  What about my age is 50 do they not get?  Sparkly anything is not a good look for us old chicks.  Get with the program Birchbox!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Big, giant meh.  At this point the best part of the box is...um, the box.  I use them for everything sooooo............

What about "no perfume" is hard to understand?  What about my age is 50 do they not get?  Sparkly anything is not a good look for us old chicks.  Get with the program Birchbox!!!




I hope you end up liking Hello! It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Sakura83 (Dec 11, 2013)

Box 20 that I actually received today! pretty satisfied with it, my hair is long so that half up will hopefully work for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natashaia (Dec 11, 2013)

I decided to end my second sub this month. I initially started it because I felt like I always had box envy ( this was before i even knew about MUT!). but i've been happy with my main account box, so i think i am going to stick to one! 

I'm lazy and don't know how to add the pictures, but I am getting BB69 and BB43! 

I really like both boxes! YAY Birchbox!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 11, 2013)

guys i gotta say, and i might sound crazy here, but birchbox has been NAILING IT! with the boxes these past few months. and by boxes, i mean like the literal physical boxes. snow day box? the boxes that come when you buy something? this december sparkle and shine box? LOVE.


----------



## Cathie (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Big, giant meh.  At this point the best part of the box is...um, the box.  I use them for everything sooooo............

What about "no perfume" is hard to understand?  What about my age is 50 do they not get?  Sparkly anything is not a good look for us old chicks.  Get with the program Birchbox!!!




I feel the same way !! Im nearing 50 and last month they sent me dark metallic nail polish and Juicy perfume.....and not once have they sent me any of the anti aging serums or creams..nothing!!! I sooooo wanted the Skin truffle anti aging from this months box..but nope!


----------



## ashleygo (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MsBLittleton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm a little disapointed in my box this month, I was orginally excited but looking at the picture I feel sad! It could be my :30 of sleep with a sick child OR my pretty boring box. I like the lip products and I'm excited to try the honest product, but I was expecting more from the wipes and the twist(s) is there really only 1? BTW it's box 66.




This is my box too and I am not super thrilled either. I was hoping for some more makeup items, and seeing the sizes of the samples I am sad. The lippie is good and I'm sure everything will be used, just nothing that excites me like some of my past months.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 11, 2013)

> Thank you Birchbox for finally not giving me dupes!Â  Different items in each box this month makes me so happy! Box 1
> Toni &amp; Guy Sea Salt spray
> Manna Kadar shimmer lotion
> Camille Beckman hand cream
> ...


 I got the second one of your boxes on my main account and I think it is the best bb I've gotten since we got the full sized lipsurgence in the teen vogue box. The only packet size was the hair treatment and they put two in there for a total of one ounce of product. The mally is a gorgeous color and all of the products are new to me. Plus a candle! Fun!


----------



## mariahk83 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my goodness, the Starlight candle smells TERRIBLE and it stunk up my  whole box! GROSS.
OMG!  you can send it to me - I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mariahk83 (Dec 11, 2013)

are there any codes out there that don't have a minimum spen


----------



## Laurenv78 (Dec 11, 2013)

My box...not really thrilled, unless the shampoo/conditioner is amazing.  Everything was super tiny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jocedun (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh my goshhhhhhhhh, Birchbox just shared this video via their blog/facebook here and I absolutely LOVE it. History student totally geeking out over here.






"This week, a video hosted by actress Constance Bennett (who starred in the original 1934 _Moulin Rouge_) resurfaced to give me a healthy reminder that the days of the 10-step beauty routine lives happily in the pastâ€”the 1930s, to be exact. Dressed in a silky bathrobe, Bennett walks viewers through her multistep process, which begins rather sensibly with cleansing cream and ends with lipstick. But throw in her stimulant cream, complexion mask, and glow baseâ€”not to mention a full-on dip in the tubâ€”and you have quite the marathon of a morning."


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Laurenv78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My box...not really thrilled, unless the shampoo/conditioner is amazing.  Everything was super tiny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Box twins. Not a fan of anything this month. So depressing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 11, 2013)

I got my box (75):





My twist band was purple and my laqa is Bossy Boots?  I assume, there are no labels on it.

The salt spray is a really good size, as is the perfume.  Well done BirchBox.

My screen wipe doesn't stick to my phone, maybe it's my case? nbd.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 11, 2013)

> I got my box (75):
> 
> My twist band was purple and my laqa is Bossy Boots?Â  I assume, there are no labels on it. The salt spray is a really good size, as is the perfume.Â  Well done BirchBox.


 Box twins!! Except the twist band is orange. I like this box.


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Dec 11, 2013)

> It's accurate! I got my box yesterday and sort of hate it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well. Will post pic later.


 Has a December swap thread been made? Here is the picture of my box:


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Big, giant meh.  At this point the best part of the box is...um, the box.  I use them for everything sooooo............

What about "no perfume" is hard to understand?  What about my age is 50 do they not get?  Sparkly anything is not a good look for us old chicks.  Get with the program Birchbox!!!





Well, there is literally no option for no perfume at all. You can opt to get six or less a year, but that's it. So you may have emailed or something, but you're simply not going to get no perfume.


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Has a December swap thread been made?

Here is the picture of my box:



I haven't gotten mine yet, but I don't think I'll use much of what's in there (the Bliss Peel thingy might be the only thing I use). They've sent me three consecutive highlighting products. I don't care for how they look on my oily skin, but that's a personal preference. I just wish that it wasn't three in a row, you know? I was momentarily excited for the body butter, but the sample is kinda small and the scent profile doesn't appeal to me at all. Also, the Camille Beckman website is a little sketchy looking.

Here's to hoping those of us who had a disappointing December ring in the new year with good boxes in January. Positive thinking!


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box twins. Not a fan of anything this month. So depressing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I actually love this shampoo &amp; conditioner!  It smells so nice and makes my hair feel so lovely!  I'm sorry your boxes aren't what you're looking for, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  guys i gotta say, and i might sound crazy here, but birchbox has been NAILING IT! with the boxes these past few months. and by boxes, i mean like the literal physical boxes. snow day box? the boxes that come when you buy something? this december sparkle and shine box? LOVE.

Same!! I've been loving my birchboxes lately.. I'm actually thinking about dropping Ipsy because I just haven't been excited about it in months and doing a second birchbox subscription.. also points!!


----------



## KittenZ (Dec 11, 2013)

> Same!! I've been loving my birchboxes lately.. I'm actually thinking about dropping Ipsy because I just haven't been excited about it in months and doing a second birchbox subscription.. also points!!


 I'm thinking the same thing. I'm always happy with my birchbox. I always get amazing products. Honestly, I haven't received any amazing products from Ipsy. I keep hoping that I'll receive a great product, but it just doesn't happen.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hmm @purebotinca is the bath infusion stuff safe to use When pregnant? Also I shower and rarely take baths, so would it be safe to use for my two year old son When I give him his bath?


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Dec 11, 2013)

> I just finished my gift sub last month and just re-subscribed for another year a few days ago, and now I cant see whats going to be in my box yet =( *sigh* Also, this is going to be my 13th month, so I was wondering if they still gave out those lipstick holder keychains, or were giving out something else, or stopped doing them altogether....was just curious about that.


 December was my 13th month as well and I got my keychain in the mail today.


----------



## cbs73 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hmmmmm......Got my box today (seriously, what does a girl have to do to get either the Harvey Prince or Beauty Protector samples?  I've been with BB almost two years now!  Cut a girl a break!)  I had one of the Chuao pods this month- I had gotten one 18 months ago or so.  I had four other items..,...but I can only review the four new items. Anyone else experience something similar....like ever?


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *KittenZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm thinking the same thing. I'm always happy with my birchbox. I always get amazing products. Honestly, I haven't received any amazing products from Ipsy. I keep hoping that I'll receive a great product, but it just doesn't happen.


I think the other thing for me is that I have favorite products for just about everything now.. I'm looking for ways to improve my skincare and try more lifestyle type items.. I'm glad I have Ipsy this month because dat black bag. It was great to build up some stockpiles of some stuff, but now I think I have enough eyeshadows to shadow the wholeee wide world! I want to try more prestige type brands! Hard choices though!!


----------



## KittenZ (Dec 12, 2013)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *KittenZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm thinking the same thing. I'm always happy with my birchbox. I always get amazing products. Honestly, I haven't received any amazing products from Ipsy. I keep hoping that I'll receive a great product, but it just doesn't happen.
> 
> ...


 You read my mind here. While Ipsy provides big samples, they aren't prestige. I love that Birchbox branches out and finds great products for us that are skincare/lifestyle items. Birchbox does makeup sometimes and when they do, it's prestige makeup. Last month, my sister got a Laura Mercier lip gloss. Additionally, Birchbox has great variety.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 12, 2013)

Ooh, two great-for-me boxes!  Well, okay, they're not my dream boxes, but they're definitely worth my money.  (Side note:  Spoiler boxes are acting wonky for me tonight and not expanding, so I'm not sure whether this will work!)



Spoiler



Primary:  Box 2.


Nelson j argan oil hair mask (I'm using a whole lot of this sort of thing, so yay!  Another one to try!  It looks like they might be sending two different versions, so it will be interesting to see what scents they send.  I'm hoping against pomegranate just because I'm not wild about the scent)
Camille Beckman body butter (I'm using lot of hand cream and body butter as hand cream right now, so I'm always happy to see another one in a box)
Greenleaf Starlight candle (I'll have to be careful about this one because of the batshits my kitties)
Mally Beauty Lip Magnifier (I think they send me a lip product every single month, but they vary the *kind* of product.  I love lip pencils, so I'm really happy about this one, especially since it looks like it is not actually a lip plumper!)
Skin&amp;Co Truffle Therapy Serum (I think I received this in a Glossybox last year.  It seems like I was unimpressed.  I'll probably put it up for swap -- or haul it to work for a free-for-all -- because anti-aging stuff and my skin do *not* get along)

Seconday:  Box 25.


Embryolisse Lait-Creme Concentre (I think I've tried this before, but I can't remember.  I'm actually meh on it, though, because I seem to have hit a good moisturizer combo for right now:  a serum and an oil)
Chocolate-covered pretzel (I would actually rather have tea)
Hayadi Pure Happy Smooth (I don't blow-dry, but it looks like this will help keep my hair from becoming horrifically dry and static-filled)
Jouer lip gloss (more lip products!)
Half-up hair accessory (yay!  I've actually been thinking about buying this.  The longer my hair gets, the more often I put it up at work, and this will look fancier than just throwing it up in hair tie.  I have the full version of this, and I've been curious about how they differ)
  


I had more to say, but, yow, I'm so tired that my eyes are tearing up like crazy, and I'm actually on the verge of drooling.  Maybe I'll remember what I was going to say tomorrow after I get some sleep.


----------



## Snolili (Dec 12, 2013)

I got my box today.





I was hoping for one of those half up half down things or the candle, but overall I like what I got. Not my fave box, but still good.   Salt of the earth bath salts (white ginger) -- I loved bath salts and used them tonight. The scent was overpowering and they dried my skin out. Most bath salts don't.   Salt of the Earth Body butter -- this was in a completely different scent. I have't tried it yet. The packaging is creative.   Color Club Gold polish -- just what I needed to put under the gold sparkle polish from the yuzen box   Nelson Beverly Hills non-foaming shampoo--I really wish there was a "no hair products" option. I like geting hair accessories, but I don't want shampoo, etc.   Arcona Magic White Ice -- I guess this is moistriuzer?    Chuaro chocopod -- chocolate with poprocks, this could be interesting


----------



## joeythelamb (Dec 12, 2013)

I got a tracking number on December 9 late in the day and on the ups-mi tracking page, it still says unavailable. Is this normal?


----------



## splash79 (Dec 12, 2013)

@joeythelamb, I was about to post the same question.


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Snolili* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box today.





I was hoping for one of those half up half down things or the candle, but overall I like what I got. Not my fave box, but still good.   Salt of the earth bath salts (white ginger) -- I loved bath salts and used them tonight. The scent was overpowering and they dried my skin out. Most bath salts don't.   Salt of the Earth Body butter -- this was in a completely different scent. I have't tried it yet. The packaging is creative.   Color Club Gold polish -- just what I needed to put under the gold sparkle polish from the yuzen box   Nelson Beverly Hills non-foaming shampoo--I really wish there was a "no hair products" option. I like geting hair accessories, but I don't want shampoo, etc.   Arcona Magic White Ice -- I guess this is moistriuzer?    Chuaro chocopod -- chocolate with poprocks, this could be interesting  

Quote: Originally Posted by *Snolili* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box today.





I was hoping for one of those half up half down things or the candle, but overall I like what I got. Not my fave box, but still good.   Salt of the earth bath salts (white ginger) -- I loved bath salts and used them tonight. The scent was overpowering and they dried my skin out. Most bath salts don't.   Salt of the Earth Body butter -- this was in a completely different scent. I have't tried it yet. The packaging is creative.   Color Club Gold polish -- just what I needed to put under the gold sparkle polish from the yuzen box   Nelson Beverly Hills non-foaming shampoo--I really wish there was a "no hair products" option. I like geting hair accessories, but I don't want shampoo, etc.   Arcona Magic White Ice -- I guess this is moistriuzer?    Chuaro chocopod -- chocolate with poprocks, this could be interesting  
I got this same box and I actually kinda love it.

The chocolate is gone and you are in for a treat if you haven't had it!!

The nail polish is very lovely and perfect for the holidays but I do have about three similar ones.

The one great thing about this box is that the body butter and salt each count as a separate item so you can review them and get 10 pts for each. Yay!! This is a 60 pt box if you review everything!!!

ENJOY!


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 12, 2013)

If anyone is dreading receiving their box after looking at its contents, hit me up. Assuming it's not the box I received (or doesn't contain a ton of dupes), I'd buy unopened Birchboxxen at cost (just slap a new label on the pink outer box). I'm pretty easy to please when it comes to beauty samples.


----------



## KayEss (Dec 12, 2013)

So excited to see box pictures up today! I am getting box 28 and I was glad to see that it is indeed a travel size bottle and that my mom (box 58) is getting the same size in the shampoo. I will get to try both with her when I go home for Christmas! The Willa wipes look to be a decent size too. It looks like the mascara is a mini but I am totally happy with mini mascaras. I have already rambled on enough about how excited I am for the bath soak. I love this month's boxes!


----------



## mindcaviar (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since they switched to the new boxes and the new layout of how they take the box photos I have always received exactly the variety pictured, whereas in the past it was often different.  I'm not sure if this is a coincidence or not though.
I received the exact colors pictured, as well. All the way down to the twist band color. I love the LAQA "Bossy Boots" color. Here is my box #75:


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I actually love this shampoo &amp; conditioner!  It smells so nice and makes my hair feel so lovely!  I'm sorry your boxes aren't what you're looking for, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Oh I'm sure I'll enjoy it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's just that I'm a couponer so I get a ton of free/nearly free shampoo and conditioner so it's literally the last thing I need. It's nice to have for travel, but I always hope for something other than hair products. I did read that they smell nice and work well though so maybe I'll toss them in the shower and try them out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG!  you can send it to me - I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!
haha I agree I love that candle it's on my wishlist!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
haha I agree I love that candle it's on my wishlist!
I should be getting my box with the candle in it today and I'm so curious to smell it! Sounds like people either hate it or love it haha. I can't determine what it would smell like based on the description.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 12, 2013)

Honestly if anyone gets the candle in their box and doesn't want/like it, I will trade anything that I'm getting my current box or something else that's on my trade list. PM me if you're interested! I'm kind of a candle fanatic, lol


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm getting box 69 &amp; I'm okay with it. I just wish that the jouer sample wasn't as small as a tic tac. I'm also getting chuao, some mud mask, hand cream and the hairspray for someone with no hair to spray -___-


----------



## cheetahchirps (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got the second one of your boxes on my main account and I think it is the best bb I've gotten since we got the full sized lipsurgence in the teen vogue box. The only packet size was the hair treatment and they put two in there for a total of one ounce of product. The mally is a gorgeous color and all of the products are new to me. Plus a candle! Fun!
Same here, one of the best boxes I've gotten for a while, and much better than my main account box.


----------



## IMDawnP (Dec 12, 2013)

I received my shipping late Tuesday so I was surprised to find my box when  got home last night.

Box 55, Weight 0.6000





I love Sea Salt Spray so even though I think it feels off to get it in December (in NJ) I'm still happy to get it. I really wanted to try the Manna Kadar so thrilled to see that as well. Lip and Hand stuff is a plus also in the winter so over all I am very happy. Yeh, Birchbox. I feel like you love me.


----------



## disconik (Dec 12, 2013)

My tracking finally updated today so for those of you that were saying your tracking hadn't updated yet, check it out today.

It's Box 21 and the weight is .545.  

The bummer part is that it isn't set to arrive until the 17th!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 12, 2013)

My box showed up today! Box 28. The sizes are so great this month!

The conditioner is 2 oz, the Willa wipes are a pack of 10, and the bath salts are generous (and in a sachet!)


----------



## gemstone (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm getting box 69 &amp; I'm okay with it. I just wish that the jouer sample wasn't as small as a tic tac. I'm also getting chuao, some mud mask, hand cream and the hairspray for someone with no hair to spray -___-
The jouer sample is tiny, but I got one in a jouer cracker last year, and I still have it.  I have maybe used it 10 times and it is no where near finished, if that makes you feel any better.

I actually think that jouer is incredibly smart sending out a lipgloss sample this size.  It's big enough that you get plenty of use out of it, but not too big so that you will never run out.  They want you to buy the full size, after all.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box showed up today! Box 28. The sizes are so great this month!

The conditioner is 2 oz, the Willa wipes are a pack of 10, and the bath salts are generous (and in a sachet!)

 
 
I'm getting this exact box!!! Not bad, BB!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 12, 2013)

> The jouer sample is tiny, but I got one in a jouer cracker last year, and I still have it. Â I have maybe used it 10 times and it is no where near finished, if that makes you feel any better. I actually think that jouer is incredibly smart sending out a lipgloss sample this size. Â It's big enough that you get plenty of use out of it, but not too big so that you will never run out. Â They want you to buy the full size, after all.


 I know. I got it in January 2012 on another account so I know the deal with that. Out of all the lip glosses bbx sent me this is the smallest one I've ever gotten. Jouer will NOT be getting my money.


----------



## misslaurelann (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know. I got it in January 2012 on another account so I know the deal with that. Out of all the lip glosses bbx sent me this is the smallest one I've ever gotten. Jouer will NOT be getting my money.

If you go to jouer's website, you can request free samples. I did that and I got three lipglosses the exact same size...for free! It's their "sample size" they you also sometimes get when you order. In my "free sample" order I got the three lipglosses, six foil packets of the Tinted Moisturizer, and three samples of cream blush.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box showed up today! Box 28. The sizes are so great this month!

The conditioner is 2 oz, the Willa wipes are a pack of 10, and the bath salts are generous (and in a sachet!)

 
 
I'm getting this exact box!!! Not bad, BB!


I just got my box, too!  The fortune cookie is already *burp* gone, and it was delish.  However, my fortune was "A certain group of elves will be very nice to you this year", and I don't know if I should be excited or scared.  Can't wait to try the bath sachet and the wipes, the conditioner smells AMAZING (wish I had the shampoo too, though!), and the mascara has to get in line behind all the other mascaras that want me to try them.  Pretty happy with this month's box!

ETA:  Forgot to say... does anyone else think that the box itself smells disgusting?  I smelled everything that was in the box, even the lavender bath sachet, and they all smelled fine, but the box itself smells so gross.  If anyone has tried the Juice Beauty CC Cream, that's totally what it reminds me of.  A mixture of dirt and stale Fruit Loops.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh I'm sure I'll enjoy it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's just that I'm a couponer so I get a ton of free/nearly free shampoo and conditioner so it's literally the last thing I need. It's nice to have for travel, but I always hope for something other than hair products. I did read that they smell nice and work well though so maybe I'll toss them in the shower and try them out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

haha I agree I love that candle it's on my wishlist!

Completely understandable!  I'm the same way- I have so many bottles of shampoo and conditioner just waiting to be used.. I took my BP set home for Thanksgiving- I could actually see myself buying the conditioner!


----------



## joeythelamb (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *splash79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @joeythelamb, I was about to post the same question.  
I just got my tracking updated! The box didn't get processed until yesterday and it's not scheduled to arrive until Dec 17 



 Hopefully it arrives earlier...I was looking forward to opening it tomorrow after my finals.


----------



## Ayryil (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *joeythelamb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my tracking updated! The box didn't get processed until yesterday and it's not scheduled to arrive until Dec 17 



 Hopefully it arrives earlier...I was looking forward to opening it tomorrow after my finals.
At least it will be before Christmas and we will all look good for the holidays  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It makes me anxious though seeing all these boxes and I haven't gotten mine yet either. This week has been tough so I will mine to look forward to either today or tomorrow. Hope you get yours sooner!


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cathie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel the same way !! Im nearing 50 and last month they sent me dark metallic nail polish and Juicy perfume.....and not once have they sent me any of the anti aging serums or creams..nothing!!! I sooooo wanted the Skin truffle anti aging from this months box..but nope!

That sucks. I would double check your profile, make sure you have your correct age, and be sure to indicate that you can never have enough skin care, go for the classic look, and check all of the aging concerns. That's how my profile is set, and they almost always send me at least one skin care item, and usually classic colors. They do get a bit creative with nail polish colors, but there are a lot of ladies (even over 50) sporting some wild nail polish, these days. Maybe you will get the skin truffle next month.

Oh, is that skin truffle expensive? I haven't looked, but if you have your income level set to what they consider too low, they will not send pricy samples. My income level is set pretty high, and I get to try even the really crazy expensive (to me) stuff.


----------



## ViciousT (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misslaurelann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If you go to jouer's website, you can request free samples. I did that and I got three lipglosses the exact same size...for free! It's their "sample size" they you also sometimes get when you order. In my "free sample" order I got the three lipglosses, six foil packets of the Tinted Moisturizer, and three samples of cream blush. 
How exactly did you request these?  I totally want some Jouer free samples!


----------



## emily9763 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If anyone is dreading receiving their box after looking at its contents, hit me up. Assuming it's not the box I received (or doesn't contain a ton of dupes), I'd buy unopened Birchboxxen at cost (just slap a new label on the pink outer box). I'm pretty easy to please when it comes to beauty samples.

I am dreading mine. I am getting box 10. I am getting lotion and tea 2 months in a row and I am so irritated about it


----------



## Ayryil (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That sucks. I would double check your profile, make sure you have your correct age, and be sure to indicate that you can never have enough skin care, go for the classic look, and check all of the aging concerns. That's how my profile is set, and they almost always send me at least one skin care item, and usually classic colors. They do get a bit creative with nail polish colors, but there are a lot of ladies (even over 50) sporting some wild nail polish, these days. Maybe you will get the skin truffle next month.

Oh, is that skin truffle expensive? I haven't looked, but if you have your income level set to what they consider too low, they will not send pricy samples. My income level is set pretty high, and I get to try even the really crazy expensive (to me) stuff.
I never knew that is why the income level was even on there. Guess that means I'll be updating my profile now. Thanks for that info.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I am dreading mine. I am getting box 10. I am getting lotion and tea 2 months in a row and I am so irritated about it
I could always use another backup of the Klorane, and wouldn't mind trying the rest, so if you're interested in selling the box, send me a PM!


----------



## misslaurelann (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ViciousT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How exactly did you request these?  I totally want some Jouer free samples!
 I did it a while ago by chatting, I believe, with a product specialist or something like that and requested that they send me sample to test out colors. It took a while to get to me, but honestly, I was happier with the lipgloss colors I got from them then BB


----------



## 3Babydolls (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm not sure how to find out what box number, how do you know which # you are getting? Anyway mine came today and this is what it looked like! - non aerosol hair spray -hair tie in white with brow polka dots - shimmer lotion - perfume sample in Hello! (LOVE !!!) - healing balm - some think for my phone to use on the app ??? No idea what that is about. Very cute box. Love me some perfume samples!


----------



## cosmickitten (Dec 12, 2013)

The item I was most excited about receiving was the Nuxe cleanser and it's coming in two foil packets! I was happy with my box at first but now.. not so much. It's not the worst but after last month's disappointment, I was hoping for at least one item I would really love. I probably will not be using the sea salt spray on my thick, dry hair, and the lip balm has received very mediocre ratings. Trying to look on the bright side, the nail polish color is the only one I like from any of the Color Club collections, and at least the twist tie is very pretty (I love blue!). 

Oh, and can someone please tell me a little more about the Hello perfume if you've gotten a whiff already?? I'm in need of a good perfume since I don't even own any and feel like it's time (I'm now 24). I'm very sensitive to smells so most perfumes make me nauseous.. this one sounds very fresh and light.


----------



## redfox (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi Ladies! I haven't posted in a while and because I've just resubscribed to Birchbox again (for the 3rd time) and haven't seen my box posted I'd thought I'd share.



The items are:

GhirardelliÂ® Chocolate Bar  Buy Number 4 Non-Aerosol Hairspray Buy Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion Buy Embryolisse Lait-CrÃ¨me ConcentrÃ© (24-Hour Miracle Cream) - 7... Buy Atelier Cologne Silver Iris - 100ml Buy Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches Buy
This is Box #85.  I'm excited to try everything and that I'm getting 6 items to review.  I'm super curious about the cologne.  I've never heard of it and there are no reviews on Birchbox.  Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## 3Babydolls (Dec 12, 2013)

> The item I was most excited about receiving was the Nuxe cleanser and it's coming in two foil packets! I was happy with my box at first butÂ now.. not so much. It's not the worstÂ but after last month's disappointment, I was hoping for at least one item I would really love. I probably will not be using the sea salt spray on my thick, dry hair, and the lip balm has received very mediocre ratings.Â Trying to look on the bright side, the nail polish color isÂ the only one I likeÂ from any of theÂ Color Club collections, and at least the twist tie is very prettyÂ (I love blue!).Â  Oh, and can someone please tell me a little more about the Hello perfume if you've gotten a whiff already?? I'm in need of a good perfume since I don't even own any and feel like it's time (I'm now 24). I'm very sensitive to smellsÂ so most perfumes make me nauseous.. this one sounds very fresh and light.


The Hello is very nice!! It's fresh and a tiny bit citrusy I think. It's light and not overpowering. I really dig it and I will wear it in the spring because that the season it reminds me of.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Dec 12, 2013)

Shoot erased my post! So I was wondering if you could tell me how to figure out what box number you have? I don't know anything about this (its my second bb) Anyway this is what I got -non aerosol hairspray -hair tie in white with brown dots - hello perfume - shimmer lotion - healing balm - something to put on my phone ?? Huh?


----------



## splash79 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *joeythelamb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my tracking updated! The box didn't get processed until yesterday and it's not scheduled to arrive until Dec 17 



 Hopefully it arrives earlier...I was looking forward to opening it tomorrow after my finals. 
Here's hoping that you receive it sooner!  This gave me hope that my tracking had updated, but it hasn't yet.  Maybe it will later today!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 12, 2013)

My boxes won't be here until the 18th.  



  This is the latest they've ever come.  I can't really complain, usually BB is great about shipping.  I should also cut them some slack with the crazy weather across the country lately.  I am mostly throwing myself a pity party because I have the nastiest chest cold that just keeps getting worse.  I need my pretties to distract me!


----------



## cosmickitten (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *3Babydolls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Shoot erased my post!
So I was wondering if you could tell me how to figure out what box number you have? I don't know anything about this (its my second bb)

Anyway this is what I got
-non aerosol hairspray
-hair tie in white with brown dots
- hello perfume
- shimmer lotion
- healing balm
- something to put on my phone ?? Huh?

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb23

The way I found out was by looking through all of them. Mine is #23.. you can try using that link and replacing the last two digits with different numbers to see if you can find yours. Not sure if there's an easier way to do it, but that's how I went about it haha. It's useful if you want to look at all the boxes people received.

Would you consider the Hello perfume to be a feminine fragrance? I like citrus scents but feel like they can smell like kitchen soap rather than an expensive perfume.


----------



## Meshybelle (Dec 12, 2013)

I got my box yesterday and it had the Starlight votive candle in it. Man, does that thing stink!! I'm sorry but it smells just like the Raid spray I use to kill flies in the summertime. I left it on my dresser and it's all I can smell when I walk up there. My dog is passed out on my bed and I thought he was overcome by the fumes and I checked his little pulse. He's good. just tired.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *3Babydolls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Shoot erased my post!
So I was wondering if you could tell me how to figure out what box number you have? I don't know anything about this (its my second bb)

Anyway this is what I got
-non aerosol hairspray
-hair tie in white with brown dots
- hello perfume
- shimmer lotion
- healing balm
- something to put on my phone ?? Huh?
I think we all got the phone thing. It's meant to cling to it, and be a little screen cleaner (take it off, rub the black side over the screen, then reattach). Kind of silly looking, but I will actually get use out of it, because smudgy screens drive me nuts!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 12, 2013)

for some reason MUT won't let me post my photo. oh wellll i'll try again later tonight.


----------



## barbyechick (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *3Babydolls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Shoot erased my post!
So I was wondering if you could tell me how to figure out what box number you have? I don't know anything about this (its my second bb)

Anyway this is what I got
-non aerosol hairspray
-hair tie in white with brown dots
- hello perfume
- shimmer lotion
- healing balm
- something to put on my phone ?? Huh?

Go to Birchbox (be logged in) &gt; click on Box up top, then choose Women's Box &gt; Scroll down to Box History and hoover over or click the photo or link for December 2013, you will see it


----------



## jbrookeb (Dec 12, 2013)

> I got my box yesterday and it had the Starlight votive candle in it. Man, does that thing stink!! I'm sorry but it smells just like the Raid spray I use to kill flies in the summertime. I left it on my dresser and it's all I can smell when I walk up there. *My dog is passed out on my bed and I thought he was overcome by the fumes and I checked his little pulse. He's good. just tired.*


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Haha. I'm sorry, I don't mean to laugh at your misery but that was too funny. Hehehe


----------



## 3Babydolls (Dec 12, 2013)

> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb23 TheÂ way I found outÂ was by looking through all of them.Â Mine is #23.. you can try using that link and replacing the last two digits with different numbers to see if you can find yours. Not sure if there's an easier way to do it, but that's how I went about it haha. It's useful if you want to look at all the boxes people received. Would you consider the Hello perfume to be a feminine fragrance? I like citrus scents but feel like they can smell likeÂ kitchenÂ soap rather than an expensive perfume.


 Yes I think it's feminine. I can smell some flowery notes but they are not too powerful. It smells like a spring day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 12, 2013)

BB Ladies I have a quick question -- my main account box came missing an item and with one item unusable (dried out). I contacted CS and they're sending me a replacement box. I've reviewed the items from my original box, but will I be able to also review the items in my replacement box?


----------



## emily9763 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I could always use another backup of the Klorane, and wouldn't mind trying the rest, so if you're interested in selling the box, send me a PM!

What box # are you getting?


----------



## emily9763 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I could always use another backup of the Klorane, and wouldn't mind trying the rest, so if you're interested in selling the box, send me a PM!
 Sorry I misunderstood your orginal post, I don't want to sell my box, I thought you were talking about doing a full box trade


----------



## wadedl (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just got my box, too!  The fortune cookie is already *burp* gone, and it was delish.  However, my fortune was "A certain group of elves will be very nice to you this year", and I don't know if I should be excited or scared.  Can't wait to try the bath sachet and the wipes, the conditioner smells AMAZING (wish I had the shampoo too, though!), and the mascara has to get in line behind all the other mascaras that want me to try them.  Pretty happy with this month's box!

ETA:  Forgot to say... does anyone else think that the box itself smells disgusting?  I smelled everything that was in the box, even the lavender bath sachet, and they all smelled fine, but the box itself smells so gross.  If anyone has tried the Juice Beauty CC Cream, that's totally what it reminds me of.  A mixture of dirt and stale Fruit Loops.  





I totally have a mascara line. Sometimes I think about swapping them but I want to try them all. I have actually swapped for mascara.


----------



## ScopeIt (Dec 12, 2013)

I emailed CS about the unusable LashFusion mascara sample and their response really pissed me off. Kara told me that it's a "wax-based" mascara and the thicker texture is to make it more buildable, even though my initial email was very specific and detailed about the product being so dried out the brush was totally clumped together and I couldn't get any product off of it. The tone of the response was so patronizing and dismissive. I've never had a bad BB CS experience, and I'm actually considering canceling now.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I emailed CS about the unusable LashFusion mascara sample and their response really pissed me off. Kara told me that it's a "wax-based" mascara and the thicker texture is to make it more buildable, even though my initial email was very specific and detailed about the product being so dried out the brush was totally clumped together and I couldn't get any product off of it. The tone of the response was so patronizing and dismissive. I've never had a bad BB CS experience, and I'm actually considering canceling now.

email them back and let them know!  That kind of response means your CS Agent clearly didn't read your email carefully and reply to your concerns.  Request that the message be escalated to a supervisor if you're not happy.  Or you could try calling (if you have the time), to see if you can get a better response that way.


----------



## guenivere (Dec 12, 2013)

I got #25 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb25

Meh?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 12, 2013)

and here's box 24! i ate the fortune cookie immediately after taking the picture

the beekind lotion smells amazing.


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I emailed CS about the unusable LashFusion mascara sample and their response really pissed me off. Kara told me that it's a "wax-based" mascara and the thicker texture is to make it more buildable, even though my initial email was very specific and detailed about the product being so dried out the brush was totally clumped together and I couldn't get any product off of it. The tone of the response was so patronizing and dismissive. I've never had a bad BB CS experience, and I'm actually considering canceling now.
Kara is literally the WORST! I suggest not replying to her email because you'll just have to deal with her again. Send in another message via the website (if you feel guilty, just mention how Kara didn't read your email and you thought she wasn't going to help).

I was having issues where I couldn't log in. When she responded to my email, it was completely irrelevant, so I sent one back saying how I don't think my email was even read since the response was so unrelated. She tried to apologize but in a very roundabout way, and she never resolved my issue. She basically said just try again later despite the fact that I told her it was happening for a week. Thankfully, the ladies here told me how to fix it.


----------



## pinkpeonies (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm getting box #30.

Was supposed to be delivered Monday, but hasn't shown up, and no tracking activity since it was handed over to the post office. Grrrr.

I have the Atelier vanille incensee fragrance on my Sephora wishlist right now, so glad to get a sample of that! I could take or leave the rest of it. Happy to be getting chocolate, but hope it's not actually the Firecracker flavor.  I really want to try the Harvey Prince Hello scent one of these days, I hope that makes it's way into one of my boxes before Spring!


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meshybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box yesterday and it had the Starlight votive candle in it. Man, does that thing stink!! I'm sorry but it smells just like the Raid spray I use to kill flies in the summertime. I left it on my dresser and it's all I can smell when I walk up there. My dog is passed out on my bed and I thought he was overcome by the fumes and I checked his little pulse. He's good. just tired.
This had me cracking up!


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 12, 2013)

> Hi Ladies! I haven't posted in a while and because I've just resubscribed to Birchbox again (for the 3rd time) and haven't seen my box posted I'd thought I'd share.
> 
> The items are: GhirardelliÂ® Chocolate Bar Buy Number 4 Non-Aerosol Hairspray Buy Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion Buy Embryolisse Lait-CrÃ¨me ConcentrÃ© (24-Hour Miracle Cream) - 7... Buy Atelier Cologne Silver Iris - 100ml Buy Mighty Leaf Tea - Tea Pouches Buy This is Box #85.Â  I'm excited to try everything and that I'm getting 6 items to review.Â  I'm super curious about the cologne.Â  I've never heard of it and there are no reviews on Birchbox.Â  Anyone have experience with this?


 I got a sample of that perfume in a sephora order and hated it! I gave it to a friend and she loves it though. It's pretty strong, so use sparingly.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 12, 2013)

So I just took a bath with my Pura Botanica Bath Infusion (I got the mint one) and I really loved it! I feel so soft and clean and relaxed...I may have go use some points on some more of them!  I don't take baths often because my bathtub is tiny but totally worth it.


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 12, 2013)

> and here's box 24! i ate the fortune cookie immediately after taking the picture the beekind lotion smells amazing.


 This is the box that I'm supposedly getting &amp; I'm really happy with the size (&amp; color) of the samples. I'm really excited about the bee kind lotion. What exactly is the skin care foils we get? Cleanser? Mask? I'm kind of excited to try something new.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is the box that I'm supposedly getting &amp; I'm really happy with the size (&amp; color) of the samples. I'm really excited about the bee kind lotion. What exactly is the skin care foils we get? Cleanser? Mask? I'm kind of excited to try something new.
Its actually four items! Soothing Cream, Soothing Refiner &amp; Cleanser, Replenishing Scrub, and Comforting Mask.


----------



## ShannonHey (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *guenivere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got #25 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb25

Meh?
This was my box too!  I love it!


----------



## trekkersangel (Dec 12, 2013)

> Its actually four items! Soothing Cream, Soothing Refiner &amp; Cleanser, Replenishing Scrub, and Comforting Mask.


 Rock on! I haven't had a Birchbox this fabulous in a long time. Merry Christmas to me. ;-). Thanks for posting pics. I will be anxiously awaiting the arrival of my box if goodies on Monday! (So very far far away!)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Rock on! I haven't had a Birchbox this fabulous in a long time. Merry Christmas to me. ;-). Thanks for posting pics. I will be anxiously awaiting the arrival of my box if goodies on Monday! (So very far far away!)
Yes! Its one of my favorite boxes. I'm one of those people that would rather have skin care heavy than hair care heavy, I'm glad my profile tweaks finally got me that.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 12, 2013)

My tracking still has not updated for my 1st sub.  Come on Birchbox!!!!


----------



## ikecarus (Dec 12, 2013)

Living on the west coast and subscribing to Birchbox sucks because my box always arrives much later.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mine's not due to arrive until the 18th.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 12, 2013)

Something weird is happening with MUT right now.  I can't click on any of the spoilers.  Maybe something related to pictures?


----------



## LadyK (Dec 12, 2013)

Is anyone else unable to see photos or click on spoilers?  Been having this problem on MUT only.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone else unable to see photos or click on spoilers?  Been having this problem on MUT only.  
I actually have that problem every once in a while, and only on here. I'll try to click on a spoiler and instead it'll scroll me back to the top of the page. Heck if I know..


----------



## LadyK (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually have that problem every once in a while, and only on here. I'll try to click on a spoiler and instead it'll scroll me back to the top of the page. Heck if I know..
Yes!  This is exactly what happens.  How long does it last for?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 12, 2013)

i was having the spoiler tag problem last night, then it worked this morning, haven't checked recently though. if it continues i'll pass on a message.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually have that problem every once in a while, and only on here. I'll try to click on a spoiler and instead it'll scroll me back to the top of the page. Heck if I know..
Yes!  This is exactly what happens.  How long does it last for?

It comes and goes, for me! Sometimes it'll work again the next time I come to the site.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i was having the spoiler tag problem last night, then it worked this morning, haven't checked recently though. if it continues i'll pass on a message.
As soon as I posted about it it magically fixed itself.  I will thank the all knowing MUT gods.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm geeking out that one of my BBs has already been delivered. Granted it is in WA and I'm still up in AK but usually my boxes come around the 25th! The other two (also going to Seattle) are set to arrive early next week around the 16th-18th after I get there. Can't wait to have my stuff so much earlier this month!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 12, 2013)

These birchbox cell phone screen cleaner squares might be my post favorite thing they've sent me in a while? So random, I know, but it's really nifty, it's somehow sticky without being "sticky" and it looks so cute on my plain white and pink cell phone case.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i was having the spoiler tag problem last night, then it worked this morning, haven't checked recently though. if it continues i'll pass on a message.
As soon as I posted about it it magically fixed itself.  I will thank the all knowing MUT gods. 


I have that problem occasionally.  If I close the site, then re-open the page in a new browser, it usually fixes itself.  If all else fails, re-starting my computer always works, even though it's annoying


----------



## xciaobellax (Dec 12, 2013)

My lash fusion mascara came completely dried out also. I emailed them, ugh hopefully I get a good response.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Dec 12, 2013)

> I emailed CS about the unusable LashFusion mascara sample and their response really pissed me off. Kara told me that it's a "wax-based" mascara and the thicker texture is to make it more buildable, even though my initial email was very specific and detailed about the product being so dried out the brush was totally clumped together and I couldn't get any product off of it. The tone of the response was so patronizing and dismissive. I've never had a bad BB CS experience, and I'm actually considering canceling now.


 I had the same problem, along with a missing item. I emailed and said the mascara was dried out and unable to be used. I didn't provide additional detail, but I couldn't pull the brush 'bristles' apart and no product would come off the wand. Wax based or not, that's not normal.) Paulina fielded my email, and she is by far the best. Immediately responded to let me know they would be sending a replacement box. I would've been fine with some points or something. DEFINITELY email them again.


----------



## joeythelamb (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *splash79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's hoping that you receive it sooner!  This gave me hope that my tracking had updated, but it hasn't yet.  Maybe it will later today!  
I hope you get your tracking updated soon! 





Quote: Originally Posted by *Ayryil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At least it will be before Christmas and we will all look good for the holidays  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It makes me anxious though seeing all these boxes and I haven't gotten mine yet either. This week has been tough so I will mine to look forward to either today or tomorrow. Hope you get yours sooner!
Yes! I hope we both get good boxes! I'm so tempted to peek but I love the surprise of not knowing until I open it haha


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 13, 2013)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]



Got my Cynthia Rowley set today and my pick two was awesome!!! A full size highlighter pencil by sumita and Juice Beauty green apple peel Just wanted to share it here since it's a heavily promoted item this month and also because my pick two's were so great!!!!! I am loving it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 13, 2013)

> [VIDEO][/VIDEO]
> 
> 
> 
> Got my Cynthia Rowley set today and my pick two was awesome!!! A full size highlighter pencil by sumita and Juice Beauty green apple peel Just wanted to share it here since it's a heavily promoted item this month and also because my pick two's were so great!!!!! I am loving it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Awesome pick two!! Weird question, but does the box of the eyeliner say the actual color of the liner? I had ordered a couple of the eyeshadow palettes and received eyeliners instead (weird..) a Also, the boxes of the liners said "brown ink" while the actual ink is clearly black. Just curious if yours was accurate.


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 13, 2013)

> Is anyone else unable to see photos or click on spoilers? Â Been having this problem on MUT only. Â


 I haven't had that issue, but I'm unable to upload any pictures. It goes through and I can pick the picture I want to submit, but then it never shows up in the quote box. I'm on mobile, so I'm not sure if that has to do with anything?


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I had the same problem, along with a missing item. I emailed and said the mascara was dried out and unable to be used. I didn't provide additional detail, but I couldn't pull the brush 'bristles' apart and no product would come off the wand. Wax based or not, that's not normal.) Paulina fielded my email, and she is by far the best. Immediately responded to let me know they would be sending a replacement box. I would've been fine with some points or something. DEFINITELY email them again.

Quote: Originally Posted by *xciaobellax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My lash fusion mascara came completely dried out also. I emailed them, ugh hopefully I get a good response.
My lash fusion looks weird too (like it's dried out), but honestly I sort of agree with the CS rep who said it's supposed to look like that.  When you google images of the product it looks the same way. Sometimes I think the awesome BB customer service has us spoiled into getting points/freebies for anything..


----------



## Ayryil (Dec 13, 2013)

Alright I'm sharing my hopefulness that my box is going to be in my mailbox today. The tracking hasing updated since wednesday. Fingers crossed


----------



## KNT101184 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My lash fusion looks weird too (like it's dried out), but honestly I sort of agree with the CS rep who said it's supposed to look like that.  When you google images of the product it looks the same way. Sometimes I think the awesome BB customer service has us spoiled into getting points/freebies for anything..

I googled the lash fusion since mine it totally wonky and mine doesn't look like any of the images I googled - the brush is completely flat and hard because the mascara dried out.  It's not even usable.

I wonder if they bad an older stock of some of the samples that some people got?


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KNT101184* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I googled the lash fusion since mine it totally wonky and mine doesn't look like any of the images I googled - the brush is completely flat and hard because the mascara dried out.  It's not even usable.

I wonder if they bad an older stock of some of the samples that some people got?
Interesting.. mine definitely looks gross (the wand is clumpy in parts) but it's still useable and at least doesn't apply clumpy.  It smells fine, so I'm not worried about it being expired or anything.  It applies fine but is nothing special, and the look of the product itself is enough to be a pass for me.  Definitely not interested in the full size, but I'm not going to ask BB for points just because the appearance is surprising/weird.


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Interesting.. mine definitely looks gross (the wand is clumpy in parts) but it's still useable and at least doesn't apply clumpy.  It smells fine, so I'm not worried about it being expired or anything.  It applies fine but is nothing special, and the look of the product itself is enough to be a pass for me.  Definitely not interested in the full size, but I'm not going to ask BB for points just because the appearance is surprising/weird.  
Here is a pic I found on google that looks similar to mine, except mine is a litttttle more clumpy.  

I wonder if in the brand's promotional photos the photographers unclump the wand. -__- lol


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 13, 2013)

My BB is out for delivery!  I'm also expecting an Urban Decay order today.  Can't wait to get home from work and play with all my new pretties.


----------



## xciaobellax (Dec 13, 2013)

I got a reply this morning. They said they were out of mascaras but they gave me 100 points. My mascara was completely unusable. I'm glad I didn't attempt to use it; it looks like it would have been a pain to get off.


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 13, 2013)

Both of my mascaras are all messed up too. I just threw them away though. I'm up to my eyeballs in mascara so I didn't need it anyway.


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Interesting.. mine definitely looks gross (the wand is clumpy in parts) but it's still useable and at least doesn't apply clumpy.  It smells fine, so I'm not worried about it being expired or anything.  It applies fine but is nothing special, and the look of the product itself is enough to be a pass for me.  Definitely not interested in the full size, but I'm not going to ask BB for points just because the appearance is surprising/weird.  
Here is a pic I found on google that looks similar to mine, except mine is a litttttle more clumpy.  

I wonder if in the brand's promotional photos the photographers unclump the wand. -__- lol






*Here is the review that goes along with that photo...*
 

Quote: *My Thoughts:* This is my favourite mascara ever! I got it super cheap at Winners, but it is the only higher end mascara I have used. It made my already long eyelashes look even more full and luscious. *If you make the picture of the wand bigger it will seem like there is still alot of product left, but it has gotten to the point where the formula is waxey. It just makes a mess of my lashes and it is really hard to work with. I find that this mascara is one that you have to use up as soon as possible because it dries out so quickly.*

*In other words, when new and fresh, her mascara did not look the way it does in the photo. *


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*Here is the review that goes along with that photo...*
 

*In other words, when new and fresh, her mascara did not look the way it does in the photo. *
So that would mean the dry mascaras we're getting have already been opened?? Hmmm, not sure.


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*Here is the review that goes along with that photo...*
 

*In other words, when new and fresh, her mascara did not look the way it does in the photo. *
So that would mean the dry mascaras we're getting have already been opened?? Hmmm, not sure.


No, it would mean they appear to have dried out which is why it is perfectly valid for people to complain to Birchbox.


----------



## Jeaniney (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No, it would mean they appear to have dried out which is why it is perfectly valid for people to complain to Birchbox.
People can complain to Birchbox for anything they want! I didn't mean to come across that I was telling people not to complain -- I was just sharing my personal thoughts, as others were sharing theirs too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Obviously people have their own opinions on what is acceptable/unacceptable and BB can handle that on their own.


----------



## cosmickitten (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  People can complain to Birchbox for anything they want! I didn't mean to come across that I was telling people not to complain -- I was just sharing my personal thoughts, as others were sharing theirs too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Obviously people have their own opinions on what is acceptable/unacceptable and BB can handle that on their own. 
I wrote them about a leaked product in my last box (wasn't complaining as much as just asking nicely if I could get another of the same sample in my next box) and they gave me 100 pts. I also wrote them a few weeks later after placing an order cause I accidentally picked the man mystery pack instead of the regular and wanted to see if they could switch it out before shipping and they decided to just ship me another pack separately (I didn't pay for either).

They have the best CS  I've ever received from any online retailer, but sometimes I wonder if people take advantage of that and if so, maybe they won't be so accommodating in the future. Now if anything minor comes up, I'd be hesitant to contact them again just because I feel like they've already been really generous, and I've only been a member since October. That's just my opinion.

I would contact them if I thought they sent me a faulty item, but not if I just didn't like the product. After reviewing your box items, you're essentially just paying $4-$6 a box, assuming you use your points in their shop. Again, just my opinion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 13, 2013)

> I googled the lash fusion since mine it totally wonky and mineÂ doesn't look like any of the images I googled - the brush is completely flat and hard because the mascara dried out. Â It's not even usable. I wonder if they bad an older stock of some of the samples that some people got?


 Didn't they have these mascara around circa may 2012 when the gossip girl box came out? I know I got something from lash fusion then.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  People can complain to Birchbox for anything they want! I didn't mean to come across that I was telling people not to complain -- I was just sharing my personal thoughts, as others were sharing theirs too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Obviously people have their own opinions on what is acceptable/unacceptable and BB can handle that on their own. 
I think it appears that people complain and get freebies/replacements/points because of the prevalence of posts, and it can seem like at times it runs rampant.  

It's up to each person/situation and like you said BirchBox will decide if it's worth dealing with and how they'll rectify the situation. Pick your battles. 

For example: I complained about my men's box travel candle cracking and leaking wax on my coffee table (and burned my poor whittle fingers) and they gave me 200 points.  

I did not complain (but I have seen people do it and get sent additional items) about my repeated mystery pick two items (I got wine wipes twice in separate orders) or the fact that I got a wipe and a wipe as pick two (not exactly a deluxe and a smaller sample like they advertise).  

To me the candle was sort of a big deal safety wise which is why I wrote to them.  Things like getting repeated Pick 2 items, not that big a deal, they're free and samples I don't care if I get a repeated item.  It's a bummer, but minor.

I'd feel bummed about the mascara, because it is something I like to sample and one of my favorite beauty items.  But like another said, if it's dried out and I have 2,000 other mascaras in my "to try" box, to me it's probably not worth complaining over.  If I really wanted to try it and it was gross or weird or unusable I might send them a note letting them know, but not expecting them to fall all over themselves apologizing.  If they offer points/replacement, great.  If not, oh well.  

I think it's good to know the various outcomes though.


----------



## ScopeIt (Dec 13, 2013)

Ok, I feel like I need to explain! I try every product, even if it doesn't excite or thrill me. The reason why I don't do swaps is because I open and try every sample -- that's what subs are for! Some products I hate, some I love, some I'm a little ambivalent about. And that's ok! Not every item is a winner, but it's the aspect of discovery that is so attractive to me about beauty subs anyway. That said, if an item is unusable or in bad shape, I feel like a complaint is warranted. I trust Birchbox to send me samples I can use and try out to see if they suit me, and I expect that any products they send out will be in usable condition. A mascara that is so dried out that it literally won't transfer from the wand to my lashes is a problem. I even tried the sterile saline trick, and it didn't work (of course, it's wax-based). Missing items and defective items warrant an email to BB CS, in my opinion. I did end up calling and spoke to Katie, and she fixed the situation, which I really appreciate.


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Awesome pick two!! Weird question, but does the box of the eyeliner say the actual color of the liner? I had ordered a couple of the eyeshadow palettes and received eyeliners instead (weird..) a Also, the boxes of the liners said "brown ink" while the actual ink is clearly black. Just curious if yours was accurate.
The box says black ink and the color of the liner is black on mine, but I did see somewhere that the option of the liner may be black or brown when you order the set. Where did I see that??? Are you getting the eyeshadow palettes? That is such a weird mix up. I have not tried the palette yet but am excited to play with it this weekend.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is a pic I found on google that looks similar to mine, except mine is a litttttle more clumpy.  

I wonder if in the brand's promotional photos the photographers unclump the wand. -__- lol




I received a sample in a recent HauteLook beauty bag, but hadn't opened it because I have so many open mascaras going at the moment. I gave it a whirl and mine was definitely weird, too. The spoolie on mine looked like a fat pipe cleaner and flattened and stuck to itself when I pulled it out of the tube, but eventually puffed back up. When I tried to apply, I couldn't tell if it was transferring to my lashes. Around this time I also noticed that it smelled not terrible, but less than fresh. I tried removing it with Koh Gen Doh spa water, but nothing appeared to come off on the cotton, so I switched to Bi-Facil, but still nothing. I smooshed the spoolie on a piece of paper, and it did leave a black smudge. I generally prefer softer, waxy mascara to stiff/wet mascara, but this seemed unusable. I tossed it.


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually have that problem every once in a while, and only on here. I'll try to click on a spoiler and instead it'll scroll me back to the top of the page. Heck if I know..
Me tooooooo! Uggghhh I think I double posted a couple of times because of this glitch so my apologies if you see duplicate posts from me on some of these forums. MUT has been glitchy on my phone lately too!


----------



## LadyK (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok, I feel like I need to explain! I try every product, even if it doesn't excite or thrill me. The reason why I don't do swaps is because I open and try every sample -- that's what subs are for! Some products I hate, some I love, some I'm a little ambivalent about. And that's ok! Not every item is a winner, but it's the aspect of discovery that is so attractive to me about beauty subs anyway.

That said, if an item is unusable or in bad shape, I feel like a complaint is warranted. I trust Birchbox to send me samples I can use and try out to see if they suit me, and I expect that any products they send out will be in usable condition. A mascara that is so dried out that it literally won't transfer from the wand to my lashes is a problem. I even tried the sterile saline trick, and it didn't work (of course, it's wax-based). Missing items and defective items warrant an email to BB CS, in my opinion.

I did end up calling and spoke to Katie, and she fixed the situation, which I really appreciate.
Absolutely.  If I get a color or product that isn't for me or has an ingredient I'm allergic to I just put it in my gift/swap pile.  That's just part of having a sub box.  However, if a product is actually unusable or defective (if a mascara won't transfer onto someone's eyelashes I would consider it unusable)  I think it warrants a message to CS.  I did get a pixi mascara that had the inner tube come out of it when I used it but I could still use the mascara as long as I was careful taking the wand out.  I didn't complain because I could still use the product.  (This was from Ipsy)  I have never sent a complaint because so far I haven't received a broken or unusable item but I think it is fair to expect that the samples you get will be products it is physically possible to use.


----------



## xciaobellax (Dec 13, 2013)

I agree [@]ScopeIt[/@]


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 13, 2013)

> The box says black ink and the color of the liner is black on mine, but I did see somewhere that the option of the liner may be black or brown when you order the set.Â Where did I see that??? Are you getting the eyeshadow palettes? That is such a weird mix up. I have not tried the palette yet but am excited to play with it this weekend.Â


 I sent a message over Facebook and didn't hear anything back after a couple days do I sent an email about it. BOTH replied the same day, within 30mins if each other. Lol. I was told to keep the liners, given 100pts, and they sent me the eyeshadow palettes. Only both reps told me the same thing. I only recieved 100pts, but have two replacement orders. Oops! That's FOUR eyeshadow palettes! I'm now waiting on a response to try to send two back, since that was partly my fault. The color mix up is really weird, I was told they forwarded my eyeliner mixup to the warehouse to remedy that issue. I kinda wish ONE of them was brown at least.


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 13, 2013)

As far as those dried up lash fusion mascaras go, I think they're more of a poor representation of the Lash Fusion brand then BB. I'm glad I'm not getting any in my box, but if I were to receive a crappy one I might send an email to LF instead.


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I sent a message over Facebook and didn't hear anything back after a couple days do I sent an email about it. BOTH replied the same day, within 30mins if each other. Lol. I was told to keep the liners, given 100pts, and they sent me the eyeshadow palettes. Only both reps told me the same thing. I only recieved 100pts, but have two replacement orders. Oops! That's FOUR eyeshadow palettes! I'm now waiting on a response to try to send two back, since that was partly my fault. The color mix up is really weird, I was told they forwarded my eyeliner mixup to the warehouse to remedy that issue. I kinda wish ONE of them was brown at least.
Wow! Great outcome overall! It would be awesome if they told you to keep all four palettes. I can't wait to hear if you like them. The colors are more brown than I wanted. I was really hoping it would be more of the burgundy look but I think the middle shade is that color and can be blended and worked with the others. Overall I like it. Now what to do with your extra 100 pts. SHOPPING TIME!!!


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow! Great outcome overall! It would be awesome if they told you to keep all four palettes. I can't wait to hear if you like them. The colors are more brown than I wanted. I was really hoping it would be more of the burgundy look but I think the middle shade is that color and can be blended and worked with the others. Overall I like it. Now what to do with your extra 100 pts. SHOPPING TIME!!!
I'm so bad at saving points.... I swear there's a little devil on my shoulder whispering into my ear "gooo shooppping...you have points to speennddd..."

just tried out the palette.... LOVE!! The middle color is a very pretty burgundy! The two on either side of the burgundy are basically the same color to me, but i like that color as a base/ all over color on my eyes, so I use more of that color than anything else anyways.  Also, I've been on the hunt for a nicely pigmented chocolate brown and this definitely has that covered! I hope they don't crease and are able to make it through my serving shift tonight. I'm trying them without eye primer tonight and will try them with primer tomorrow.

Did I mention I'm in LOVE?? ha ha. I want to take off my make up so I can do it again! I def want to play with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Wida (Dec 13, 2013)

Aw, man...My birchbox was finally supposed to arrive today and my neighbor is moving and totally blocked my mailbox with their moving truck.  Grrrr....I watched the mailman just drive right on by my house.  So, after I picked up my son from school, we headed over to the Post Office only to be told that my driver got a late start today and probably won't be back with the undeliverable mail until after the office closes.  Dang neighbor!  Of all the days to block my mailbox, it had to be my Birchbox delivery day.


----------



## EmpressMelli (Dec 13, 2013)

Wow! The Borghese Splendore Brightening Makeup sample is so much bigger than I thought it would be! Seriously, am I just reading things wrong or is this full size??


----------



## AshJs3 (Dec 13, 2013)

> As far as those dried up lash fusion mascaras go, I think they're more of a poor representation of the Lash Fusion brand then BB. I'm glad I'm not getting any in my box, but if I were to receive a crappy one I might send an email to LF instead.


 This.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmpressMelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow! The Borghese Splendore Brightening Makeup sample is so much bigger than I thought it would be! Seriously, am I just reading things wrong or is this full size??
 I don't know about full-sized, but I received a huge sample of it in a past box. It's like applying pure shimmer, which I guess if you're a fan sparkly vampires is a plus, but not for me.


----------



## EmpressMelli (Dec 13, 2013)

> Â I don't know about full-sized, but I received a huge sample of it in a past box. It's like applying pure shimmer, which I guess if you're a fan sparkly vampires is a plus, but not for me.


 Lol. I just tried some on the back of my hand and you're right, it is pure shimmer. Maybe it won't be so bad if I use only the tiniest little amount... Or I could always go as Edward Cullen for Halloween... Haha


----------



## KNJScorpio (Dec 13, 2013)

So... My box was scheduled to be delivered yesterday. But it didn't show up an the tracking never updated to "Delivered". I'm guessing something happened to it. I guess I'll see if it comes tomorrow and if not contact the Post Office and BB on Monday. It's so weird, this has never happened. I'm wondering if something leaked so they didn't deliver it...


----------



## AMaas (Dec 13, 2013)

I got Box 35.  I'm 2/5 on this one.  I don't use hair spray normally, and I already have a full size tube of the CC cream.  I'll give it to my mom to try out.  The hubs ate the pretzel.  But I am interested in trying the Honest balm and the Eslor skincare.  I have never heard of Eslor, so I appreciate learning about a new brand.


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 13, 2013)

I got my box!



Spoiler







Mally Lip Magnifier in Goldenstar

Embryolisse Lait-Creme Concentre

La Fresh Antiperspirant Wipes (2)

Chuao pop corn pop chocopod

Rahua Conditioner - it smells like peppermint!





Mally Lip Magnifier in Goldenstar



Weight: .5650


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 13, 2013)

So I tried the Borghese mascara today and I love it! Lengthening and really did seem to condition. Yay!


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 13, 2013)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhg I got the orange Chuao. Of course I did, because that's the only one I didn't want. I was so excited to try these, but I hate orange and chocolate together!  

Poo.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 13, 2013)

My tracking finally updated. It will delivered the 19th. It supposedly was shipped out the 10th.


----------



## izzybizzy (Dec 14, 2013)

I am so underwhelmed by my box this month. Everything is so small. I guess I've been spoiled up to this point.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

As far as those dried up lash fusion mascaras go, I think they're more of a poor representation of the Lash Fusion brand then BB. I'm glad I'm not getting any in my box, but if I were to receive a crappy one I might send an email to LF instead.
I would definitely say to go with the manufacturer on this one as well.  I might also email Birchbox just to let them know what's going on. but LF *really* needs to know what's going on.  They may have a whole batch of defective tubes with bad seals that need to be replaced, for example, or they may change the packaging if enough people speak up and let them know that the samples were unusable, and so no one will be buying their product because of their experience (or lack thereof) with the sample.  These boxes are marketing tools, after all, and these companies need to know why their marketing is failing.  Now that the freeform feedback box is gone, this is the best way I can think of to let them know.

And my box arrived today!  I think it was #2.  Mally Beauty lip pencil, body butter, argan oil hair mask, truffle serum, and candle.  There's something about the candle that reminds me of vomit.  It doesn't smell like it, but it smells like something I associate with a particularly spectacular night out.  The lip pencil is completely the wrong color for me, but maybe it will be usable under something else.  I stopped going through my box after these two items because I realized I am too cranky (due to a cold) to be forming decisions on these things.  I hate everything right about now, including my Cool Touch Kleenex (because it's a little *too* cool to the touch!).  Urgh, bedtime now.  Here's hoping I sufficiently drowned the cooties in tea today.


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 14, 2013)

My second box came today! 





The pretzel was strange and tasty, Jouer lip gloss is teensy but I really like the consistency, and the No.4 hair spray is a welcome dupe. I was so looking forward to the hand cream but it is heavily perfumed so I can't use it therefore it's going up for trade. I'm looking forward to trying out the Eslor system. Overall, not the greatest box I've ever received but far from the worst.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmpressMelli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol. I just tried some on the back of my hand and you're right, it is pure shimmer. Maybe it won't be so bad if I use only the tiniest little amount... Or I could always go as Edward Cullen for Halloween... Haha
These went out in last month's Sample Society boxes, and they were recommending mixing it with your favorite moisturizer or foundation rather than using it by itself. I don't think Borghese will be selling many of these to those who sampled it, simply because it will be impossible to ever run out, given the size of the sample.


----------



## normajean2008 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My second box came today!





The pretzel was strange and tasty, Jouer lip gloss is teensy but I really like the consistency, and the No.4 hair spray is a welcome dupe. I was so looking forward to the hand cream but it is heavily perfumed so I can't use it therefore it's going up for trade. I'm looking forward to trying out the Eslor system. Overall, not the greatest box I've ever received but far from the worst.
That lip gloss looks so pretty!  What color is it?

I got hair spray and the same hand cream.  I agree the hand cream is SO strong.  I don't normally wear lotion that scented, but if I just wear a little it works in place of perfume--it smells exactly like YSL Elle perfume (which I used to wear).  I can't believe I actually like the hair spray!


----------



## splash79 (Dec 14, 2013)

My tracking finally updated yesterday and my box won't be arriving until the 18th, which is kind of disappointing.  I'I decided not to check my box contents, so it would be a surprise and having to wait another 5 days will be hard.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would definitely say to go with the manufacturer on this one as well.  I might also email Birchbox just to let them know what's going on. but LF *really* needs to know what's going on.  They may have a whole batch of defective tubes with bad seals that need to be replaced, for example, or they may change the packaging if enough people speak up and let them know that the samples were unusable, and so no one will be buying their product because of their experience (or lack thereof) with the sample.  These boxes are marketing tools, after all, and these companies need to know why their marketing is failing.  Now that the freeform feedback box is gone, this is the best way I can think of to let them know.

I noticed that they stopped selling Fusion Beauty at Sephora (and Ulta), and the last review was posted was about 2 years ago: http://reviews.sephora.com/8723/P236301/reviews.htm

However, both stores are listed in Fusion Beauty's Facebook "likes." I guess they're not haters?

It sounds like even back then, people were reporting dried out sample tubes from some sort of lash sampler Sephora was selling. I have a love/hate relationship with Hautelook (specifically, their prices/shipping), but sometimes I wonder how old they makeup they sell is. It's pretty easy to tell when it's a limited edition product, but for items from the brand's present lineup, it's a little harder to tell. I wonder if the same is true for their seasonal beauty bags.

The product also has some shockingly low reviews on Makeupalley, mostly from reviews of samples: http://www.makeupalley.com/product/showreview.asp/ItemId=86495/Lash-Fusion/Fusion-Beauty/Mascara

I sent an email to their customer service telling them that they might have some sample manufacturing issues they are unaware of.


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 14, 2013)

T



> I would definitely say to go with the manufacturer on this one as well.Â  I might also email Birchbox just to let them know what's going on. but LF *really* needs to know what's going on.Â  They may have a whole batch of defective tubes with bad seals that need to be replaced, for example, or they may change the packaging if enough people speak up and let them know that the samples were unusable, and so no one will be buying their product because of their experience (or lack thereof) with the sample.Â  These boxes are marketing tools, after all, and these companies need to know why their marketing is failing.Â  Now that the freeform feedback box is gone, this is the best way I can think of to let them know. And my box arrived today!Â  I think it was #2.Â  Mally Beauty lip pencil, body butter, argan oil hair mask, truffle serum, and candle.Â  There's something about the candle that reminds me of vomit.Â  It doesn't smell like it, but it smells like something I associate with a particularly spectacular night out.Â  The lip pencil is completely the wrong color for me, but maybe it will be usable under something else.Â  I stopped going through my box after these two items because I realized I am too cranky (due to a cold) to be forming decisions on these things.Â  I hate everything right about now, including my Cool Touch Kleenex (because it's a little *too* cool to the touch!).Â  Urgh, bedtime now.Â  Here's hoping I sufficiently drowned the cooties in tea today.


 thank you for putting into words what I was thinking! Everything you said is practically verbatim what I thought.


----------



## meganbernadette (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm getting box ten and I'm underwhelmed. Usually I'm pleased with my boxes, but this month is a miss for me. Also, I live in Philadelphia but tracking this month states I will not be getting my box until the 19th, supposedly they started the shipping process on the 12th so I don't understand why its taking 7 days this month.... I've had my box by the 12th/13th all of my previous months.

Oh well, hoping January will be better.


----------



## pajohnso (Dec 14, 2013)

I am also getting box 10 and I am not really all that happy either.  Time to tweak my profile again!


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
That lip gloss looks so pretty!  What color is it?

I got hair spray and the same hand cream.  I agree the hand cream is SO strong.  I don't normally wear lotion that scented, but if I just wear a little it works in place of perfume--it smells exactly like YSL Elle perfume (which I used to wear).  I can't believe I actually like the hair spray!


The lip gloss is in Pink Glace. I really like it! It's just a bare shimmer and it feels so moisturizing and not at all sticky.


----------



## jocedun (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I noticed that they stopped selling Fusion Beauty at Sephora (and Ulta), and the last review was posted was about 2 years ago: http://reviews.sephora.com/8723/P236301/reviews.htm

However, both stores are listed in Fusion Beauty's Facebook "likes." I guess they're not haters?

It sounds like even back then, people were reporting dried out sample tubes from some sort of lash sampler Sephora was selling. *I have a love/hate relationship with Hautelook (specifically, their prices/shipping), but sometimes I wonder how old they makeup they sell is.* It's pretty easy to tell when it's a limited edition product, but for items from the brand's present lineup, it's a little harder to tell. I wonder if the same is true for their seasonal beauty bags.

The product also has some shockingly low reviews on Makeupalley, mostly from reviews of samples: http://www.makeupalley.com/product/showreview.asp/ItemId=86495/Lash-Fusion/Fusion-Beauty/Mascara

I sent an email to their customer service telling them that they might have some sample manufacturing issues they are unaware of.

Once I received eyeliners from Hautelook with rust on them. Specifically, their caps had built-in sharpeners that were completely rusted and there was rust dust all over the products. So, I think it's safe to say that their products probably sit in (humid) warehouses for months on end.


----------



## ViciousT (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *misslaurelann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I did it a while ago by chatting, I believe, with a product specialist or something like that and requested that they send me sample to test out colors. It took a while to get to me, but honestly, I was happier with the lipgloss colors I got from them then BB
I have got to try this out!  That sounds awesome!


----------



## emily9763 (Dec 14, 2013)

I am getting box 10 too and I am so disappointed that I an getting lotion and tea 2 months in a row. I also drastically changed my profile 2 months ago because I was never really getting anything I liked. So after I found out I was getting box 10 this month I changed my profile again and left every question in my profile blank except my skin tone and that I do not want more than 6 frangrances per year. Lets see if that helps


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 14, 2013)

Ahh! My account page shows I received box 2 but I actually received box 40. I just emailed BB customer service to get this resolved; at the very least I need the correct box to show up on my account so I can get the points for reviewing!


----------



## gemstone (Dec 14, 2013)

> Ahh! My account page shows I received box 2 but I actually received box 40. I just emailed BB customer service to get this resolved; at the very least I need the correct box to show up on my account so I can get the points for reviewing!


 You can also review the products that are there now, and then the new ones once they update it. Bb lets you keep all the points.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You can also review the products that are there now, and then the new ones once they update it. Bb lets you keep all the points.
That seems sneaky but I like it! What's Birchbox's usual solution to this problem? Just switch the box showing on your account or do they actually try to compensate you with points or something? I was disappointed that I didn't receive some of the items I was supposed to receive.


----------



## Tabasc (Dec 14, 2013)

I've found bb customer service a bit wonky this month.  I received a welcome box this month on December 1.  On Dec 8 I tried to review them and couldn't get into my account.  On the 8th and 9th I requested pw resets that never came (it turns out I had entered my email incorrectly, woops).  I emailed them on the 10th for help.  On the 11th I received instructions to redeem my gift.  I emailed back that (as stated in my request for help) that wasn't the problem.  It took until the 13th to get me in.  I was told that I couldn't get points for reviews because that ended the 10th.  I said I thought that was weird because a) I didn't get the box until December and B) I was trying to review before that passed.  I was told to write reviews and email them to birchbox. 

Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Once I received eyeliners from Hautelook with rust on them. Specifically, their caps had built-in sharpeners that were completely rusted and there was rust dust all over the products. So, I think it's safe to say that their products probably sit in (humid) warehouses for months on end.


Thats not really how Hautelook works. Hautelook orders from the companies AFTER they sell stuff on the website, which is why they have such long shipping times. You order, the sale ends, Hautelook orders from the company, the product gets to the hautelook packing facility, then Hautelook ships it out. If you ever try and get a replacement for Hautelook, they won't do it, its because they don't have inventory for it. They literally have no inventory, its how all flash sale sites operate, minimal overhead.

So any old rusted makeup would be the fault of the company that they chose to sell it on Hautelook.


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I sent an email to their customer service telling them that they might have some sample manufacturing issues they are unaware of.

I hope you're not expecting a response, because it doesn't seem like they respond to customer emails. I was considering placing an order for some of their lip products, and I sent them an email because I had some questions about their product line. No response, ever.  So I didn't order.  That combined with all the problems and poor reviews of their mascara just makes me think they're a shitty company.


----------



## mrst909 (Dec 14, 2013)

I also got the lashfusion mascara in a heurelook bag but stuck it in my pile of mascara that I will get around to some day...but after all this talk about it I was curious. Mine was completely dried up. Didn't even transfer any color to my lashes. Im surprised that it would even be included in a hautelook bag or birchbox. Sounds like pretty crappy product &amp; customer service in general.


----------



## itsMac (Dec 14, 2013)

I only juuuuust got off the waitlist, so I know I should have some patience, but I'm just too excited and my web browser has already auto-added my birchbox account page to my "Most Visited" because I'm checking for tracking like a woman obsessed....which I am.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I hope you're not expecting a response, because it doesn't seem like they respond to customer emails. I was considering placing an order for some of their lip products, and I sent them an email because I had some questions about their product line. No response, ever.  So I didn't order.  That combined with all the problems and poor reviews of their mascara just makes me think they're a shitty company. 

I'm not really expecting a response. I didn't phrase it in a way that would require a response, or ask for a replacement, etc. Honestly, I'm not that into the brand, as I don't tend to use lash or lip plumpers/boosters/etc.especially since they found that products like Latisse can cause hyperpigmentation around the eye area, which is the last thing I need. With the exception of peppermint oil, which I think feels great on chapped lips (I try to work peppermint into as many areas of my life as possible), I find most lip plumpers a bit irritating.


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Dec 14, 2013)

I got a Box 25 today. Underwhelmed... https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb25 The sample sizes, including the pretzel were so itty bitty. I was excited about the Jour lip gloss, but so small. I understand BB is higher end than Ipsy. But, I still like to see one bigger product.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got a Box 25 today. Underwhelmed...

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb25

The sample sizes, including the pretzel were so itty bitty. I was excited about the Jour lip gloss, but so small.

I understand BB is higher end than Ipsy. But, I still like to see one bigger product.
This is the same box I'm getting on my second account...would you mind posting a pic of the jouer?


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 14, 2013)

I received box 50 today with the light weight (~0.3 something). 





Turns out the light weight was not for a lack of chocolate as I had originally feared (tho I got the popcorn chocolate, not the one in the pic), but the Camille Beckman hand cream was missing. I'm not sweating it, I sent BB an email and expect they'll make it right through a replacement or points. I combined my two Alterna dry shampoo samples and used the empty to store the Lulu Organics dry shampoo from the pillow packet. It smells so good! Like high-end lavender oil, not faux lavender. As with all shaker-type dry shampoos, application is kind of a mess, so I'm not sure I'll repurchase, but will definitely finish the sample. I can give them a break on the packaging because it is eco-friendly, which I would expect from a line with "Organics" in the name. Haven't tried the chocolate, but I'm sure it will be lovely. The Laqa pencil is the most adorable size. The color is super bright and pigmented (I got Ring of Fire as in the pic, a cool-leaning red). I'm not sure I'll be wearing this color out of the house unless I press it on my lips with my finger like a stain. I bought some more of these in hopefully more wearable colors. We'll see how it goes. I'm kind of psyched about the Grand Central Beauty exfoliator. I've never met an exfoliator that doesn't require rinsing, and was immediately skeptical, but I dabbed a bit on my cheek and sure enough, a little bit of rubbing made the dead skin roll up in little balls (gross!) that I brushed off with a dry washcloth. My skin felt smoother and it was a lot more gentle than many exfoliators I've tried. I tried it on the rest of my face, and no irritation despite not rinsing. (My other HG rinse-optional product is original Cetaphil cleanser, which was recommended to me by my derm in high school, and I haven't looked back since).


----------



## xciaobellax (Dec 14, 2013)

I got the Camille Beckman cream and it smells like an old lady :-/


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xciaobellax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the Camille Beckman cream and it smells like an old lady :-/
I got some of that Midnight Monarch cream from a VERY old, now defunct subscription box called "GoGoGirlfriend" and I hated it. I'm praying Birchbox never sends it to me. They sell that line of lotions at this restaurant gift shop in my state and the only people who buy it are old ladies.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got some of that Midnight Monarch cream from a VERY old, now defunct subscription box called "GoGoGirlfriend" and I hated it. I'm praying Birchbox never sends it to me. They sell that line of lotions at this restaurant gift shop in my state and the only people who buy it are old ladies.
Hmm...I hope they just offer me 100 points


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Dec 15, 2013)

> My second box came today!Â
> 
> The pretzel was strange and tasty, Jouer lip gloss is teensy but I really like the consistency, and the No.4 hair spray is a welcome dupe. I was so looking forward to the hand cream but it is heavily perfumed so I can't use it thereforeÂ it's going up for trade. I'm looking forward to trying out the Eslor system. Overall, not the greatest box I've ever received but far from the worst.Â





> This is the same box I'm getting on my second account...would you mind posting a pic of the jouer? :icon_wink


 Tiffany - See the post above. She had a pic. I got the same color... Pink Glace. It's pretty. I just tried it, when I put it away tonight. I had just greedily hoped it'd be a little bigger.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Dec 15, 2013)

Question... Does anyone actually like the Half-up? http://www.birchbox.com/shop/sarah-potempa-half-up I had hoped for it a month or so ago, when I first saw it in a box. But, I hated it when I tried it tonight. It just was strange to try to use, despite clear instructions. I have long, very thick hair. So, maybe that's the problem. It just didn't really hold my hair up.


----------



## mindcaviar (Dec 15, 2013)

I have a Birch Box question. Do we all eventually get the same products everyone else gets (just diff colors, etc.) ??? Thank you for your help!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a Birch Box question. Do we all eventually get the same products everyone else gets (just diff colors, etc.) ??? Thank you for your help! 
 
Nope.  I've been subscribed for almost three years (and with multiple boxes for most of that time), and there are a *lot* of things I have yet to receive, like theBalm InStain blushes, WEI mud mask pods, and Dr. Lipp nip balm.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

I was so bummed when I got the Wei mud mask pod in November, at first. I have a ton of skincare masks already so I wasn't too excited. I applied it with an old foundation brush and it went on so smoothly and felt so amazing. It was obviously an incredibly high quality mask and I loved it. Now I've been lusting after the full size kit!


----------



## jenn2u (Dec 15, 2013)

those of you who got the  LaQa lip pencil, what color did you get?  I am getting it in 2 of my boxes but I haven't received them yet!!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenn2u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  those of you who got the  LaQa lip pencil, what color did you get?  I am getting it in 2 of my boxes but I haven't received them yet!!
i got one in june and it was a hot pink/fuchsia color. it lasts a long time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got some of that Midnight Monarch cream from a VERY old, now defunct subscription box called "GoGoGirlfriend" and I hated it. I'm praying Birchbox never sends it to me. They sell that line of lotions at this restaurant gift shop in my state and the only people who buy it are old ladies.
I read the fragrance notes for that because I'm getting it. Yikes. The website is super Geocities-looking, too. It doesn't seem like a product that Birchbox would send out.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I read the fragrance notes for that because I'm getting it. Yikes. The website is super Geocities-looking, too. It doesn't seem like a product that Birchbox would send out.
Wow I just looked it up and the website is really bad. I'd never order from that under any circumstances. Also the packaging of the lotion seems like it should be the book cover of 80s erotic literature for soccer moms, just tacky.

This is unlike birchbox, I assumed they probably get offered samples from TONS of companies who are looking for the free advertising, I wonder if they just fell through the cracks because the name sounds more luxe than it looks - "Camille Beckman"


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenn2u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  those of you who got the  LaQa lip pencil, what color did you get?  I am getting it in 2 of my boxes but I haven't received them yet!!

They are sending out Bossy Boots and Ring of Fire this time. I received Ring of Fire in box 30.


----------



## emily9763 (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meganbernadette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting box ten and I'm underwhelmed. Usually I'm pleased with my boxes, but this month is a miss for me. Also, I live in Philadelphia but tracking this month states I will not be getting my box until the 19th, supposedly they started the shipping process on the 12th so I don't understand why its taking 7 days this month.... I've had my box by the 12th/13th all of my previous months.

Oh well, hoping January will be better.

I am also getting box 10 and also live in PA (Pittsburgh). Mine is also saying its going to take 9 days to get to me and I was curious about this. So I found out that the Klorane dry shampoo requires ground shipping and it states on the bbox website that shipping will take longer for this specific product


----------



## meganbernadette (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emily9763* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I am also getting box 10 and also live in PA (Pittsburgh). Mine is also saying its going to take 9 days to get to me and I was curious about this. So I found out that the Klorane dry shampoo requires ground shipping and it states on the bbox website that shipping will take longer for this specific product
@emily9763 That makes sense... thanks for figuring that out!


----------



## jocedun (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenn2u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  those of you who got the  LaQa lip pencil, what color did you get?  I am getting it in 2 of my boxes but I haven't received them yet!!
I received Bossy Boots in Box #11. It was much a bit more sheer than I was expecting, but still a nice color.

Swatch (3-4 swipes):





Kindof a raspberry maroon, I would say.


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jenn2u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  those of you who got the  LaQa lip pencil, what color did you get?  I am getting it in 2 of my boxes but I haven't received them yet!!
I received Bossy Boots in Box #11. It was much a bit more sheer than I was expecting, but still a nice color.

Swatch (3-4 swipes):





Kindof a raspberry maroon, I would say. 


Love that color! I wish I had gotten it instead of Ring of Fire.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 15, 2013)

> Love that color! I wish I had gotten it instead of Ring of Fire.Â  :smilehappyyes:


 I traded for Bossy Boots, but I want Ring of Fire, too! I love the formula of their lip pencils!


----------



## MissTrix (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Love that color! I wish I had gotten it instead of Ring of Fire. 





I traded for Bossy Boots, but I want Ring of Fire, too! I love the formula of their lip pencils! 
 Me too. I ended up buying the Pinkman &amp; Lambchop duo because Birchbox didn't send me one when they sent them out before. I was so worried I was going to get one of those in this box. lol


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 15, 2013)

I didn't get Camille Beckman in my box, but I am familiar with the brand. They are located near my fiance's family, and I've been to their store. They do have some nice products with appealing packaging and seem to manage the store professionally. I do agree that their website is iffy, and it seems like they didn't send out the best sample with Birchbox, but they do make some quality products with actual nice scents.


----------



## MissJexie (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I read the fragrance notes for that because I'm getting it. Yikes. The website is super Geocities-looking, too. It doesn't seem like a product that Birchbox would send out.

hahah omg they're trying to keep Geocities alive!

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow I just looked it up and the website is really bad. I'd never order from that under any circumstances. Also the packaging of the lotion seems like it should be the book cover of 80s erotic literature for soccer moms, just tacky.

This is unlike birchbox, I assumed they probably get offered samples from TONS of companies who are looking for the free advertising, I wonder if they just fell through the cracks because the name sounds more luxe than it looks - "Camille Beckman"

LOL the soccer mom thing...



Honestly, It's a decently well-known and respected brand so I wouldn't be worried about ever ordering from their site, but I think people who are 40+ in age would be more familiar with it. The thing is, they haven't changed the packaging at all since I first remember seeing it in stores as a kid in the 80's. It WAS considered a semi-high end, luxury item at least from what I remember. I mostly saw their lotions in small boutiques and stuff. I'm just not a fan of their products more-so because of the scents they offer. the lotions do work really well if you can find a scent you like.

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I didn't get Camille Beckman in my box, but I am familiar with the brand. They are located near my fiance's family, and I've been to their store. They do have some nice products with appealing packaging and seem to manage the store professionally. I do agree that their website is iffy, and it seems like they didn't send out the best sample with Birchbox, but they do make some quality products with actual nice scents.

I just think the majority of their packaging needs an update. It's very old-school and not in a classic-looking way. The fake silk flowers glued on top of the jars and the floral print on some of the jars just comes off very old-fashioned. I do agree though that they have a good product!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
hahah omg they're trying to keep Geocities alive!

LOL the soccer mom thing...



Honestly, I*t's a decently well-known and respected brand so I wouldn't be worried about ever ordering from their site, but I think people who are 40+ in age would be more familiar with it. The thing is, they haven't changed the packaging at all since I first remember seeing it in stores as a kid in the 80's. *It WAS considered a semi-high end, luxury item at least from what I remember. I mostly saw their lotions in small boutiques and stuff. I'm just not a fan of their products more-so because of the scents they offer. the lotions do work really well if you can find a scent you like.

I just think the majority of their packaging needs an update. It's very old-school and not in a classic-looking way. The fake silk flowers glued on top of the jars and the floral print on some of the jars just comes off very old-fashioned. I do agree though that they have a good product!
Wow I had no idea they've been around that long (youngin' over here hahah), that definitely sheds some light on to why birchbox might have decided to feature them.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Question... Does anyone actually like the Half-up?

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/sarah-potempa-half-up

I had hoped for it a month or so ago, when I first saw it in a box.

But, I hated it when I tried it tonight. It just was strange to try to use, despite clear instructions.

I have long, very thick hair. So, maybe that's the problem. It just didn't really hold my hair up.

I have long, straight, not particularly thick hair and it worked well for me. I had to play with it a little to figure it out, and it might not hurt to have someone help you with it (because you're basically doing everything behind your back) until you get the hang of it. I found it was easier to maneuver if you put your hair in a ponytail first, but it also makes a more sleek bun instead of a loose, messy one. To get all my hair in it, I bend it out of shape first to enlarge the opening, thread my ponytail through, bend it back into shape, roll it up, and maybe secure with a bobby pin or two, but it's not strictly needed. If you have really thick hair, you might need the full-size version to get all your hair into it.

The resulting bun does look a lot nicer than my standard twist-twist-twist-until-my-hair-twists-around-itself-into-a-bun lazy day look.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenn2u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  those of you who got the  LaQa lip pencil, what color did you get?  I am getting it in 2 of my boxes but I haven't received them yet!!

I got Ring of Fire in box 50. It was the same color as the one shown in the picture of the box in my account into (though the type of chocolate was different than shown)..


----------



## ohdahlia (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got Ring of Fire in box 50. It was the same color as the one shown in the picture of the box in my account into (though the type of chocolate was different than shown)..
Same here (also box 50).


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have long, straight, not particularly thick hair and it worked well for me. I had to play with it a little to figure it out, and it might not hurt to have someone help you with it (because you're basically doing everything behind your back) until you get the hang of it. I found it was easier to maneuver if you put your hair in a ponytail first, but it also makes a more sleek bun instead of a loose, messy one. To get all my hair in it, I bend it out of shape first to enlarge the opening, thread my ponytail through, bend it back into shape, roll it up, and maybe secure with a bobby pin or two, but it's not strictly needed. If you have really thick hair, you might need the full-size version to get all your hair into it.

The resulting bun does look a lot nicer than my standard twist-twist-twist-until-my-hair-twists-around-itself-into-a-bun lazy day look.

That was my experience with the regular-sized wrap-up. Ponytail first, then bend open, just like in the videos. I had to play with it a bit to get the hang of it, and mine has already broken, but still works. I was also able to do a half-up look with it. IMO, it helps to wrap it pretty tightly. Trying to make more loose styles, just didn't work for me, my hair fell right out of it, or weighed my head painfully. It makes a very nice sleek bun, when I wrap it tight.


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 16, 2013)

So for the 3 months I've been subscribed to BB, I've had a strange thing going on with my shipping... I live in Wisconsin. My box tracking always looks like it's getting delivered to somewhere in St Paul, MN. I got my boxes just fine, but every month it says out for delivery in St. Paul and that's the day my box gets delivered. Anyone have any idea about this? Like I said, I've always gotten my boxes but I'm worried at some point this will actually be screwed up. I emailed BB, but am still waiting for a reply.


----------



## dressupthedog (Dec 16, 2013)

> So for the 3 months I've been subscribed to BB, I've had a strange thing going on with my shipping... I live in Wisconsin. My box tracking always looks like it's getting delivered to somewhere in St Paul, MN. I got my boxes just fine, but every month it says out for delivery in St. Paul and that's the day my box gets delivered. Anyone have any idea about this? Like I said, I've always gotten my boxes but I'm worried at some point this will actually be screwed up. I emailed BB, but am still waiting for a reply.


 I also live in Wisconsin, and my BB tracking shows the same St Paul thing every month. I've been subbed for 10 months. I don't think you need to worry . You can actually copy and paste your tracking number to the USPS tracking site once the package is handed off to USPS for more accurate tracking info.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 16, 2013)

It gets to you though, right? St. Paul might be the closest major mail distribution center to you. I've had packages say "out for delivery" in Oak Creek or even Chicago and they get to me in Milwaukee just fine.



> So for the 3 months I've been subscribed to BB, I've had a strange thing going on with my shipping... I live in Wisconsin. My box tracking always looks like it's getting delivered to somewhere in St Paul, MN. I got my boxes just fine, but every month it says out for delivery in St. Paul and that's the day my box gets delivered. Anyone have any idea about this? Like I said, I've always gotten my boxes but I'm worried at some point this will actually be screwed up. I emailed BB, but am still waiting for a reply.


----------



## aricukier (Dec 16, 2013)

> I received box 50 today with the light weight (~0.3 something).Â
> 
> Turns out the light weight was not for a lack of chocolate as I had originally feared (tho I got the popcorn chocolate, not the one in the pic), but the Camille Beckman hand cream was missing. I'm not sweating it, I sent BB an email and expect they'll make it right through a replacement or points. I combined my two Alterna dry shampoo samples and used the empty to store the Lulu Organics dry shampoo from the pillow packet. It smells so good! Like high-end lavender oil, not faux lavender. As with all shaker-type dry shampoos, application is kind of a mess, so I'm not sure I'll repurchase, but will definitely finish the sample. I can give them a break on the packaging because it is eco-friendly, which I would expect from a line with "Organics" in the name. Haven't tried the chocolate, but I'm sure it will be lovely. The Laqa pencil is the most adorable size. The color is super bright and pigmented (I got Ring of Fire as in the pic, a cool-leaning red). I'm not sure I'll be wearing this colorÂ out of the house unless I press it on my lips with my finger like a stain. I bought some more of these in hopefully more wearable colors. We'll see how it goes. I'm kind of psyched about the Grand Central Beauty exfoliator. I've never met an exfoliator that doesn't require rinsing, and was immediately skeptical, but I dabbed a bit on my cheek and sure enough, a little bit of rubbing made the dead skin roll up in littleÂ ballsÂ (gross!) that I brushed off with a dry washcloth. My skin felt smoother and it was a lot more gentle than many exfoliators I've tried. I tried it on the rest of my face, and no irritation despite not rinsing. (My other HG rinse-optional product is original Cetaphil cleanser, which was recommended to me by my derm in high school, and I haven't looked back since).


 I love the exfoliator. I've never tried anything like it. I have sensitive skin so I had a reaction to a face wash and my face had been peeling for a few days. I figured it was the best time to put an exfoliator to the test and it worked! I was no longer peeling. The 38 dollar price tag scares me but I think I may have to go for it...


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmm...I hope they just offer me 100 points
Phew! They offered me the points instead of a replacement Camille Beckman hand cream. Sounds like I might have dodged a stinky bullet!


----------



## easybreezy (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
hahah omg they're trying to keep Geocities alive!

LOL the soccer mom thing...



Honestly, It's a decently well-known and respected brand so I wouldn't be worried about ever ordering from their site, but I think people who are 40+ in age would be more familiar with it. The thing is, they haven't changed the packaging at all since I first remember seeing it in stores as a kid in the 80's. It WAS considered a semi-high end, luxury item at least from what I remember. I mostly saw their lotions in small boutiques and stuff. I'm just not a fan of their products more-so because of the scents they offer. the lotions do work really well if you can find a scent you like.

I just think the majority of their packaging needs an update. It's very old-school and not in a classic-looking way. The fake silk flowers glued on top of the jars and the floral print on some of the jars just comes off very old-fashioned. I do agree though that they have a good product!
 
I remember seeing that brand (Camille Beckman) at boutiques in the early 90s.  My mom used to have the French Vanilla and Rosewater scents, I think.  I thought the little silk flower on the jars were so cute back then, haha.  They fit right in at little country gift shops!  I did get the Monarch scent in my BB this month, and the smell was not as strong/bad as I was expecting.  I would have preferred to try one of the classic scents, but this will be used up in no time.  It does leave a bit of film on the skin, but it feels kind of protective.
 
I got Box 55: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb55
 
The SuperSmile lip treatment packaging was cute, and there is definitely enough product in it to give it a good test.  However, I would never spend $24 on it, and I don't like the idea of "lick your lips to reactivate."  I'll stick with Yes To and Burt's Bees, and if I wanted to spend that kind of money on a chapstick, I would go with Mox.  I did not like the Ahmad tea, but I am glad I got a sample of it before I bought some from the shop.  I think I am going to buy some Kusmi ASAP though.  Haven't tried the salt spray or the shimmer lotion yet.
 
I'll be getting Box 43 on my (temporary) gift sub: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/december-2013/december-2013-bb43
 
I am most excited about the shea butter and the No.4 spray.  I love their clarifying shampoo, but I wasn't a big fan of the prep spray.  Curious to see how the hairspray compares.  In any case, all of their products smell awesome!


----------



## Bflopolska (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow I just looked it up and the website is really bad. I'd never order from that under any circumstances. Also the packaging of the lotion seems like it should be the book cover of 80s erotic literature for soccer moms, just tacky.

This is unlike birchbox, I assumed they probably get offered samples from TONS of companies who are looking for the free advertising, I wonder if they just fell through the cracks because the name sounds more luxe than it looks - "Camille Beckman"
Around here, only one retailer carries it, so people snap it up and talk about it as if it came from some posh boutique in one of the higher-tax suburbs. The fact is that the one retailer is a small locally-owned hardware store, a fact which conveniently no one mentions during their snob-fests.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahh! My account page shows I received box 2 but I actually received box 40. I just emailed BB customer service to get this resolved; at the very least I need the correct box to show up on my account so I can get the points for reviewing!
Just an update - so my email was answered and the box changed on my account but it still wasn't the box I received (although now one of the products matched). Also, in my email I had listed the products I had received and the CS rep copy/pasted what I listed (where I had dropped some descriptors and so forth, so it was obviously a copy/paste) and said "You should have received ..." 

I never took advantage of reviewing the products in the previous erroneous box because I thought I should give BB a chance to fix their error.

So I called them and the CS rep was brusque and said "okay, I see the email, I'll get your box updated on your account". That's it, for the hassle of having to email them and wait, then call them and wait, all so I wouldn't have to BS my way through the reviews. (I don't care if my account isn't tracking the right box, but I thought they'd want me to be writing reviews on products I'd actually tried.)

I'm not impressed.


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
hahah omg they're trying to keep Geocities alive!

LOL the soccer mom thing...



Honestly, It's a decently well-known and respected brand so I wouldn't be worried about ever ordering from their site, but I think people who are 40+ in age would be more familiar with it. The thing is, they haven't changed the packaging at all since I first remember seeing it in stores as a kid in the 80's. It WAS considered a semi-high end, luxury item at least from what I remember. I mostly saw their lotions in small boutiques and stuff. I'm just not a fan of their products more-so because of the scents they offer. the lotions do work really well if you can find a scent you like.

I just think the majority of their packaging needs an update. It's very old-school and not in a classic-looking way. The fake silk flowers glued on top of the jars and the floral print on some of the jars just comes off very old-fashioned. I do agree though that they have a good product!
That's what I thought when I saw the packaging - looked like an 80's luxury throwback. Also looked like it would be scent-heavy and a bit too perfumed for my liking. (If I can judge a product by its package, of course.)


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 16, 2013)

Alright friends, my tracking hasn't updated since the 10th and I haven't gotten it yet- my roommate got hers though.  Send an email?


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alright friends, my tracking hasn't updated since the 10th and I haven't gotten it yet- my roommate got hers though.  Send an email?
Yes. Definitely.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CuriouslyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes. Definitely.

Okay- I sent them something just wondering if they could figure out where my box was.. I really want it!  And it shouldn't take this many days to not go that far.


----------



## camel11 (Dec 16, 2013)

I just e-mailed BB... the option to cancel is nowhere to be found in my account!? Am I the only one with this problem?

I need to cancel because I bought the Glossybox LS deal and I'm bored with BB (it's been too many years for me...). I remember it being easier...


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 16, 2013)

> I also live in Wisconsin, and my BB tracking shows the same St Paul thing every month. I've been subbed for 10 months. I don't think you need to worry . You can actually copy and paste your tracking number to the USPS tracking site once the package is handed off to USPS for more accurate tracking info.





> It gets to you though, right? St. Paul might be the closest major mail distribution center to you. I've had packages say "out for delivery" in Oak Creek or even Chicago and they get to me in Milwaukee just fine.


 Thanks ladies! Glad to hear it's not just me! Actually, today it updated to say it was out for delivery in my city rather than St Paul. That never happened before. So I feel better now. I was just worried I wouldn't get my box at some point.  and next month I'll try putting the tracking number into the USPS site. I never even thought of that!


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just e-mailed BB... the option to cancel is nowhere to be found in my account!? Am I the only one with this problem?

I need to cancel because I bought the Glossybox LS deal and I'm bored with BB (it's been too many years for me...). I remember it being easier...

The option to cancel is in the first column of this page: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/customer/account/index/   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The option to cancel is in the first column of this page: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/customer/account/index/   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I thought so too (I've cancelled and resubbed recently).... but it hasn't been there for days! BB is holding me hostage.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought so too (I've cancelled and resubbed recently).... but it hasn't been there for days! BB is holding me hostage.

Weird! Mine's there- it directs to this link: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/subscriptions/index/cancel/sub/women/

Disclaimer: The above link WILL NOT cancel your subscription until you walk through the whole thing.


----------



## joeythelamb (Dec 16, 2013)

@easybreezy Will you putting your Benefit Benetint up for trades? I've been dying to try that!


----------



## camel11 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Weird! Mine's there- it directs to this link: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/subscriptions/index/cancel/sub/women/

Disclaimer: The above link WILL NOT cancel your subscription until you walk through the whole thing.
Thanks!!! I finally could cancel... must have been a glitch in my profile.  Bittersweet, but oh well.  I'm switching to Saffron Rouge after Glossbox -- it's more expensive but the products are generous and HQ.  I also sub to yuzen, which is just so happy and lovely.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 16, 2013)

Birchbox is sending me a replacement box!  Interested to see what I get because I was actually really excited about my box this month :/


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 16, 2013)

I received a color club polish in my box and it arrived broken.  It has leaked (oozed) out of the top and down the side.  I emailed customer service.


----------



## tasertag (Dec 16, 2013)

> I received box 50 today with the light weight (~0.3 something).Â
> 
> Turns out the light weight was not for a lack of chocolate as I had originally feared (tho I got the popcorn chocolate, not the one in the pic), but the Camille Beckman hand cream was missing. I'm not sweating it, I sent BB an email and expect they'll make it right through a replacement or points. I combined my two Alterna dry shampoo samples and used the empty to store the Lulu Organics dry shampoo from the pillow packet. It smells so good! Like high-end lavender oil, not faux lavender. As with all shaker-type dry shampoos, application is kind of a mess, so I'm not sure I'll repurchase, but will definitely finish the sample. I can give them a break on the packaging because it is eco-friendly, which I would expect from a line with "Organics" in the name. Haven't tried the chocolate, but I'm sure it will be lovely. The Laqa pencil is the most adorable size. The color is super bright and pigmented (I got Ring of Fire as in the pic, a cool-leaning red). I'm not sure I'll be wearing this colorÂ out of the house unless I press it on my lips with my finger like a stain. I bought some more of these in hopefully more wearable colors. We'll see how it goes. I'm kind of psyched about the Grand Central Beauty exfoliator. I've never met an exfoliator that doesn't require rinsing, and was immediately skeptical, but I dabbed a bit on my cheek and sure enough, a little bit of rubbing made the dead skin roll up in littleÂ ballsÂ (gross!) that I brushed off with a dry washcloth. My skin felt smoother and it was a lot more gentle than many exfoliators I've tried. I tried it on the rest of my face, and no irritation despite not rinsing. (My other HG rinse-optional product is original Cetaphil cleanser, which was recommended to me by my derm in high school, and I haven't looked back since).


 I didn't realize it was a no rinse exfoliator. I'm interested to see if I get different results with it now.


----------



## pinkpeonies (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkpeonies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting box #30.

Was supposed to be delivered Monday, but hasn't shown up, and no tracking activity since it was handed over to the post office. Grrrr.

I have the Atelier vanille incensee fragrance on my Sephora wishlist right now, so glad to get a sample of that! I could take or leave the rest of it. Happy to be getting chocolate, but hope it's not actually the Firecracker flavor.  I really want to try the Harvey Prince Hello scent one of these days, I hope that makes it's way into one of my boxes before Spring!






My box arrived and the Laqa was Ring of Fire. Definitely not for me. I can appreciate that it's a pretty shade, but it's quite overwhelming on me. Was hoping for Bossy Boots, oh well! The Cuao I received was the Pop Corn Pop flavor. Different, very good!


----------



## ScopeIt (Dec 16, 2013)

I have to say, with a few exceptions it seems like December was pretty lackluster for Birchbox. That's not to say I didn't like my boxes -- I received two dupes in my subs and I love both products. But overall it seems like there were a ton of recycled products and the lifestyle extras fell short for what I thought would be a WOW month. With the holidays there are so many opportunities to theme boxes in cute and creative ways, and include small extras that can go a long way towards building brand loyalty and attracting new customers. I feel like Ipsy also fell short this month. I finally cancelled my Ipsy sub, and may be ditching my primary BB soon (keeping my secondary which I prepaid). I added Glossybox, which I am excited about (especially at $12/month!).


----------



## camel11 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have to say, with a few exceptions it seems like December was pretty lackluster for Birchbox. That's not to say I didn't like my boxes -- I received two dupes in my subs and I love both products. But overall it seems like there were a ton of recycled products and the lifestyle extras fell short for what I thought would be a WOW month. With the holidays there are so many opportunities to theme boxes in cute and creative ways, and include small extras that can go a long way towards building brand loyalty and attracting new customers. I feel like Ipsy also fell short this month.

I finally cancelled my Ipsy sub, and may be ditching my primary BB soon (keeping my secondary which I prepaid). I added Glossybox, which I am excited about (especially at $12/month!).
That's how I've felt lately... I just realized, last year there were fun collaboration boxes, some really great products, and higher values.  Lately... meh.  I've been a member for years, and the boxes have been repetitive.  I don't have the same complaints some people do -- I don't expect every product should be perfectly suited to me.  But, I don't know... it's just not been lately what it was when I started.  So, for now, I will try out Glossybox, maybe Goodebox, and definitely Saffron Rouge.


----------



## splash79 (Dec 16, 2013)

My Birchbox came today and I'm ok with it.  It didn't blow me away, but it wasn't terrible.  






I think I'll like the Harvey Prince Hello perfume and the Beauty Protector detangler.  I've never tried Color Club, but am happy I received Baldwin Blues, because that was a color I've had my eye on.  I don't hate the smell of the Camille Beckman hand cream and like that it's very thick.  As far as the hair tie goes, I normally hate those, but this one seems to be slightly better made or something.  I have tons of fine hair, so all the ones I've tried just slide right out.  I haven't put this one in my hair yet, but it seems to be made of a thicker material and is grippier than others I've tried, so it might work?

That said, this is my third box and I feel like I've received quite a few duplicate products.  Not the exact item, but I've received 2 each of polish, hair things, hand/body moisturizer, and perfume.  I'm not opposed to getting those products, but was hoping for more variety.  I did go ahead and tweak my profile, so hopefully I'll receive a larger mix of samples.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 16, 2013)

Got my box today!





Box 55.  I got 2 of the phone cleaner thingies.  Were we supposed to only get one?  Also my Manna Kadar highlighter the writing on the tube seems faded or smeared.  Not sure if it happend when they were pressing them.  My Camille Beckman lotion the lid was loose but it has a peel seal.  Over all not too bad.  The tea is really fragrant!


----------



## Bethanys (Dec 16, 2013)

According to tracking, my Birchbox has been sitting in the Post Office in the city 20 minutes away from me since last Wednesday! That's ridiculous! I wonder if they lost it there, or something? There's nothing in it that I am super excited about trying this time, but still, it would be nice if it would at least leave the post office and make it's way to my town!


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 17, 2013)

I have a friend who used to swear by Camille Beckman lotion, and I have to say I always really liked it.  She used to get me the rosewater one.  The packaging is outdated as moldy milk, but fwiw that Geocities looking site isn't the official site, it's a reseller.  Still not something I would expect in Birchbox though.

I finally looked at my samples and one of my antiperspirant wipe packages wasn't sealed and it was empty.  I don't think I'm going to complain, I don't want more wipes, I think they are wasteful.


----------



## misslaurelann (Dec 17, 2013)

I got my box yesterday with the Bee Kind lotion, Embryolisse, tea, cc polish( the goldy one), and sea salt spray. The sea salt spray is useless to me as I get my hair chemically straightened and waves/texture are NOT what I"m looking for. The embryolisse I have a big size of so it's just extra. I LOVE the polish and put it on immediately, and the lotion I plan to use at some point. The tea is just eh.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bethanys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  According to tracking, my Birchbox has been sitting in the Post Office in the city 20 minutes away from me since last Wednesday! That's ridiculous! I wonder if they lost it there, or something? There's nothing in it that I am super excited about trying this time, but still, it would be nice if it would at least leave the post office and make it's way to my town!

If it doesn't update soon I would contact them!


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 17, 2013)

I got my anniversary keychain, yesterday! I was expecting my box, but was thrilled to finally get the keychain, my anniversary was actually a few months ago. I already transferred my keys to it.

I think my box might arrive later today. It's a pretty good box, but nothing in it is super exciting to me.


----------



## dashali (Dec 17, 2013)

I got my points and my discount coupon, for being 21 month on the birchbox. 

my yearly sub is running out, what would be the best way for me to get a new one?


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 17, 2013)

did they do a discovery dash this month?


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  did they do a discovery dash this month?
not that I can see from my emails and the previous link is dead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a friend who used to swear by Camille Beckman lotion, and I have to say I always really liked it.  She used to get me the rosewater one.  The packaging is outdated as moldy milk, but fwiw that Geocities looking site isn't the official site, it's a reseller.  Still not something I would expect in Birchbox though.

I finally looked at my samples and one of my antiperspirant wipe packages wasn't sealed and it was empty.  I don't think I'm going to complain, I don't want more wipes, I think they are wasteful.

I'd contact them about it all the same...my box was missing the Camille Beckman lotion and they said they couldn't replace it, but gave me 100 bonus points (= $10 in BB shop) as an apology. Apology accepted!


----------



## pinkcrayon (Dec 17, 2013)

if BB shipping doesn't speed up for me, i might have to give it up. i got the "it shipped" email on 12/10 - but it wasn't received by them until 12/12. and it's being routed through the dallas post office and i live a few hours away. this has never happened for any package for me. and according to the usps tracking, i won't get it until 12/23. why does it take 13 days to get here? i don't understand.....


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 17, 2013)

OOPS


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 17, 2013)

ha ha.. this is the Birchbox December thread...

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  First spoiler up on the Julep swap board!






Glad I passed, tbh. Not that I don't think it's a good deal still, but it doesn't super excite me XD


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
omigosh thanks for letting me know. /o i'm having super ADHD days. I literally walked outside to put a package, then walked inside, sat down, and realized I didn't put up the stupid little flag. [email protected]$!*)#( Anyway, deleteing and reposting int he right thread

ugh 4realz new year's resolution: going to see a real doctor to talk about my ADHD and other things. CRY REAL HEALTH INSURANCE IS AWESOME


----------



## sarasbeautyblog (Dec 17, 2013)

I finally got to open my box and The Betty Polish leaked. It left this weird grease-like mark on the tissue paper and the bottom of the box. The polish was dry looking... But I don't know what it is supposed to look like. I am especially sad because I love saving and reusing the boxes and this one was so pretty. I emailed CS about it so we will see what they do.


----------



## Spazkatt (Dec 17, 2013)

Well, my first box is on the way, this is what I am getting. I am excited, I am getting chocolate! I honestly don't care what else in in the box as long as I have chocolate  lol!


----------



## itsMac (Dec 17, 2013)

These are the items I got in my very first Birchbox! I'm really happy with the manna kaddar and the beauty protector- I REALLY wanted to try both of those! The Chuao flavor I got was "Pop" which was surprisingly good...I was a little skeptical of the pop rock things! The chapstick was an awesome extra, because I'm constantly losing them...I haven't tried the Embryolisse yet.

The atelier cologne was in a separate coated bag, and at first I was bummed because the little vial was half empty...but then I tried some on...and now I'm sort of ok with it being half empty because I can definitely live without it! It's not my favorite scent...


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



These are the items I got in my very first Birchbox! I'm really happy with the manna kaddar and the beauty protector- I REALLY wanted to try both of those! The Chuao flavor I got was "Pop" which was surprisingly good...I was a little skeptical of the pop rock things! The chapstick was an awesome extra, because I'm constantly losing them...I haven't tried the Embryolisse yet.

The atelier cologne was in a separate coated bag, and at first I was bummed because the little vial was half empty...but then I tried some on...and now I'm sort of ok with it being half empty because I can definitely live without it! It's not my favorite scent...
thats a really really good box!!!!  I want to try that perfume so bad.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 18, 2013)

I received my main account box today: didn't get the phone wipe that it seems that so many got. I got box 78:


Greenleaf Starlight Candle -- very fragrant
Honest healing balm - I had a sample of this from the Honest Co discovery kit and I'm almost out, so I'm happy to get an extra
Nelson Beverly Hills Argan Oil Non-Foaming Shampoo - I love sulfate free shampoos so happy to try it
Manna Kadar Sheer Glo Shimmer Lotion - tried some on my hand and it doesn't appear very shimmery to me. that's fine though. I'll use it regardless
Betty &amp; Ko - the Betty Polish - I had to log in and see what this was since it was in a small brown jar with no label or anything to indicate what it was...odd

On my second account, it appears the box is MIA. I just logged in to check the tracking today and apparently, it should have been delivered on the 14th. No tracking after the post office received it on the 10th. I sent BB an email. Frankly, I wouldn't be disappointed if they sent me a different box...I wasn't crazy about the one I was supposed to get anyway (pretzels, luluorganics, benta-berry cleanser, secret agent lip gloss &amp; Beekind lotion-box 40).

Just not my month...my Popsugar LE box mistakenly never got sent out and now BB is missing too.


----------



## itsMac (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thats a really really good box!!!!  I want to try that perfume so bad.
I am REALLY happy! I didn't know what to expect after some of the other reviews on this thread, but for it being my intro to birchbox, I'm thrilled!

And I have to say, after having the perfume on for a little while now, it has definitely settled and I kind of like it! Now I'm bummed out that the vial was half empty!


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thats a really really good box!!!!  I want to try that perfume so bad.
I am REALLY happy! I didn't know what to expect after some of the other reviews on this thread, but for it being my intro to birchbox, I'm thrilled!

And I have to say, after having the perfume on for a little while now, it has definitely settled and I kind of like it! Now I'm bummed out that the vial was half empty!

email or call them they have amazing cs i'm sure they will send you a new one or give you points


----------



## Moonittude (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thats a really really good box!!!!  I want to try that perfume so bad.
It is a wonderful perfume. I just bought a bottle with points.

So, my tracking says the post office delivered my package today, but they did not deliver it to me. One of my neighbors may have gotten it. If it isn't in my mail tomorrow, then I will email birchbox.


----------



## adrienne27 (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm in columbus too (Reynoldsburg). And mine has has said in columbus since the 10th as well. But still no box!! Hmmmm.


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 18, 2013)

This has nothing to do with Birchbox but I just wanted to share that today I was part of the shooting in Reno. Hearing the screams and being in the chaos all day has reminded me to appreciate the little things in life. One of my colleagues was killed and our community is now attempting to heal and process through this all. 

Once I was finally released from lock down, I went home. My mom came over and we decided to go to the opposite end of town to do some simple shopping to get our minds off the days events. I can't remember the last time I went shopping with my mom and I could tell in her eyes that it meant the world to her to share this small moment in the wake of what had just happened. Life is so precious and unpredictable.

*Ladies please give your loved ones an extra big hug today. I look forward to a new year and all the treasures and moments that it may bring, big or small. *



 

PS: I apologize if this is off topic, but I see many people post some of their life events on here and I just wanted to share with you MUT ladies and also vent a little to help me with this insomnia.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This has nothing to do with Birchbox but I just wanted to share that today I was part of the shooting in Reno. Hearing the screams and being in the chaos all day has reminded me to appreciate the little things in life. One of my colleagues was killed and our community is now attempting to heal and process through this all. 

Once I was finally released from lock down, I went home. My mom came over and we decided to go to the opposite end of town to do some simple shopping to get our minds off the days events. I can't remember the last time I went shopping with my mom and I could tell in her eyes that it meant the world to her to share this small moment in the wake of what had just happened. Life is so precious and unpredictable.

*Ladies please give your loved ones an extra big hug today. I look forward to a new year and all the treasures and moments that it may bring, big or small. *



 

PS: I apologize if this is off topic, but I see many people post some of their life events on here and I just wanted to share with you MUT ladies and also vent a little to help me with this insomnia. 

AHH, I've been following this on the news all day! Just terrible. There is literally not a single safe place in the world anymore. SO GLAD YOU ARE OK. Can't even imagine how scary and overwhelming today must have been for you. If I knew you in real life. you'd be getting a hug right now!


----------



## nikkimouse (Dec 18, 2013)

> This has nothing to do with Birchbox but I just wanted to share that today I was part of the shooting in Reno. Hearing the screams and being in the chaos all day has reminded me to appreciate the little things in life. One of my colleagues was killed and our community is now attempting to heal and process through this all.Â  Once I was finally releasedÂ from lock down, I went home. My mom came over and we decided to go to the opposite end of town to do some simple shopping to get our minds off the days events. I can't remember the last time I went shopping with my mom and I could tell in her eyes that it meant the world to her to share this small moment in the wake of what had just happened. Life is so precious and unpredictable. *Ladies please give your loved ones an extra big hug today. I look forward to a new year and all the treasures and moments that it may bring, big or small.Â *:heart: Â  PS: I apologize if this is off topic, but I see many people post some of their life events on here and I just wanted to share with you MUT ladies and also vent a little to help me with this insomnia.Â


 oh my goodness. I'm so glad you are ok and my heart hurts for you and your colleagues and their families. sending you a huge hug through the web. I wish you and your family a safe holiday.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This has nothing to do with Birchbox but I just wanted to share that today I was part of the shooting in Reno. Hearing the screams and being in the chaos all day has reminded me to appreciate the little things in life. One of my colleagues was killed and our community is now attempting to heal and process through this all. 

Once I was finally released from lock down, I went home. My mom came over and we decided to go to the opposite end of town to do some simple shopping to get our minds off the days events. I can't remember the last time I went shopping with my mom and I could tell in her eyes that it meant the world to her to share this small moment in the wake of what had just happened. Life is so precious and unpredictable.

*Ladies please give your loved ones an extra big hug today. I look forward to a new year and all the treasures and moments that it may bring, big or small. *



 

PS: I apologize if this is off topic, but I see many people post some of their life events on here and I just wanted to share with you MUT ladies and also vent a little to help me with this insomnia. 
I'm so sorry that you had to go through that...my condolences on the loss of your colleague.


----------



## ElizabethF (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This has nothing to do with Birchbox but I just wanted to share that today I was part of the shooting in Reno. Hearing the screams and being in the chaos all day has reminded me to appreciate the little things in life. One of my colleagues was killed and our community is now attempting to heal and process through this all.

Once I was finally released from lock down, I went home. My mom came over and we decided to go to the opposite end of town to do some simple shopping to get our minds off the days events. I can't remember the last time I went shopping with my mom and I could tell in her eyes that it meant the world to her to share this small moment in the wake of what had just happened. Life is so precious and unpredictable.

*Ladies please give your loved ones an extra big hug today. I look forward to a new year and all the treasures and moments that it may bring, big or small. *





PS: I apologize if this is off topic, but I see many people post some of their life events on here and I just wanted to share with you MUT ladies and also vent a little to help me with this insomnia.
I have no words for what you are going through right now, but you and everyone effected will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## disconik (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This has nothing to do with Birchbox but I just wanted to share that today I was part of the shooting in Reno. Hearing the screams and being in the chaos all day has reminded me to appreciate the little things in life. One of my colleagues was killed and our community is now attempting to heal and process through this all. 

Once I was finally released from lock down, I went home. My mom came over and we decided to go to the opposite end of town to do some simple shopping to get our minds off the days events. I can't remember the last time I went shopping with my mom and I could tell in her eyes that it meant the world to her to share this small moment in the wake of what had just happened. Life is so precious and unpredictable.

*Ladies please give your loved ones an extra big hug today. I look forward to a new year and all the treasures and moments that it may bring, big or small. *



 

PS: I apologize if this is off topic, but I see many people post some of their life events on here and I just wanted to share with you MUT ladies and also vent a little to help me with this insomnia. 
I'm so sorry you had to experience that, but I'm really glad you are safe.


----------



## page5 (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This has nothing to do with Birchbox but I just wanted to share that today I was part of the shooting in Reno. Hearing the screams and being in the chaos all day has reminded me to appreciate the little things in life. One of my colleagues was killed and our community is now attempting to heal and process through this all. 

Once I was finally released from lock down, I went home. My mom came over and we decided to go to the opposite end of town to do some simple shopping to get our minds off the days events. I can't remember the last time I went shopping with my mom and I could tell in her eyes that it meant the world to her to share this small moment in the wake of what had just happened. Life is so precious and unpredictable.

*Ladies please give your loved ones an extra big hug today. I look forward to a new year and all the treasures and moments that it may bring, big or small. *



 

PS: I apologize if this is off topic, but I see many people post some of their life events on here and I just wanted to share with you MUT ladies and also vent a little to help me with this insomnia. 

So sorry you had to experience something so horrific. I agree, "Life is so precious and unpredictable". Thanks for the reminder. I'm sending healing vibes your way.


----------



## xciaobellax (Dec 18, 2013)

> This has nothing to do with Birchbox but I just wanted to share that today I was part of the shooting in Reno. Hearing the screams and being in the chaos all day has reminded me to appreciate the little things in life. One of my colleagues was killed and our community is now attempting to heal and process through this all.Â  Once I was finally releasedÂ from lock down, I went home. My mom came over and we decided to go to the opposite end of town to do some simple shopping to get our minds off the days events. I can't remember the last time I went shopping with my mom and I could tell in her eyes that it meant the world to her to share this small moment in the wake of what had just happened. Life is so precious and unpredictable. *Ladies please give your loved ones an extra big hug today. I look forward to a new year and all the treasures and moments that it may bring, big or small.Â *:heart: Â  PS: I apologize if this is off topic, but I see many people post some of their life events on here and I just wanted to share with you MUT ladies and also vent a little to help me with this insomnia.Â


 I'm so sorry you had to go through all of that. I'm so glad you are safe. My condolences on your loss. You are right, life is precious. We must all be greatful for what we have. Sending my love and hugs.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This has nothing to do with Birchbox but I just wanted to share that today I was part of the shooting in Reno. Hearing the screams and being in the chaos all day has reminded me to appreciate the little things in life. One of my colleagues was killed and our community is now attempting to heal and process through this all. 

Once I was finally released from lock down, I went home. My mom came over and we decided to go to the opposite end of town to do some simple shopping to get our minds off the days events. I can't remember the last time I went shopping with my mom and I could tell in her eyes that it meant the world to her to share this small moment in the wake of what had just happened. Life is so precious and unpredictable.

*Ladies please give your loved ones an extra big hug today. I look forward to a new year and all the treasures and moments that it may bring, big or small. *



 

PS: I apologize if this is off topic, but I see many people post some of their life events on here and I just wanted to share with you MUT ladies and also vent a little to help me with this insomnia. 

I'm so sorry you had to experience that.  I'm glad you're safe, and thank you for the reminder about the fragility of life.  Sending thoughts your way and hoping that everyone who was affected (and especially you!) can start to heal during this difficult time.


----------



## LadyK (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This has nothing to do with Birchbox but I just wanted to share that today I was part of the shooting in Reno. Hearing the screams and being in the chaos all day has reminded me to appreciate the little things in life. One of my colleagues was killed and our community is now attempting to heal and process through this all. 

Once I was finally released from lock down, I went home. My mom came over and we decided to go to the opposite end of town to do some simple shopping to get our minds off the days events. I can't remember the last time I went shopping with my mom and I could tell in her eyes that it meant the world to her to share this small moment in the wake of what had just happened. Life is so precious and unpredictable.

*Ladies please give your loved ones an extra big hug today. I look forward to a new year and all the treasures and moments that it may bring, big or small. *




 

PS: I apologize if this is off topic, but I see many people post some of their life events on here and I just wanted to share with you MUT ladies and also vent a little to help me with this insomnia. 
So sorry you are having to deal with such a traumatic loss of a colleague.  Sending lots of hugs and good wishes your way.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 18, 2013)

Major hugs, @RenoFab. So sorry for what you went and are going through, and I'm so glad you're okay. &lt;3


----------



## HBeaudoin (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi ladies - i'm new here!

I just signed up for birchbox and got a 3-month gift subscription for my mom for xmas. The box just arrived and I opened it because I was dying to see what my mom would be getting  Unfortunately, it's really bad...

3 tea packets, a crappy nail polish, a perfume sample and a sheer glow shimmer lotion that's as small as the perfume sample. I'm embarassed to give this to her! I can't believe this is "worth" $10.  Do some people just end up with really bad boxes? I had read a lot of reviews prior to ordering and it seemed like most of the boxes were great and samples were bigger than my pinky...


----------



## SamAsh (Dec 18, 2013)

I know this has happened to some of you before - I got a totally different box than was listed on my account. I'm not mad or anything, the surprise was actually pretty awesome, but as far as getting my points and whatnot, should I just review the other items?

Also, I had gotten an e-mail about the Rifle Paper Co. note cards that were an add-on to this month's box. I never added them, but all of a sudden they were billed to my account. I spoke with customer service and they refunded me right away. (They have always been superstars, in my eyes.) BUT it looks like I ended up getting them anyway! Merry Christmas to me?!


----------



## BerryK (Dec 18, 2013)

So here's my first box. It's certainly not bad, but I've seen plenty of other stuff I'd rather have. I'm excited to give the shampoo a try and the hand cream. Though I wish the hand cream was in a tube.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 18, 2013)

> Hi ladies - i'm new here! I just signed up for birchbox and got a 3-month gift subscription for my mom for xmas. The box just arrived and I opened it because I was dying to see what my mom would be getting  Unfortunately, it's reallyÂ bad... 3 tea packets, a crappy nail polish, a perfume sample and a sheer glow shimmer lotion that's as small as the perfume sample. I'm embarassed to give this to her! I can't believe this is "worth" $10.Â Â Do some people just end up with really bad boxes? I had read a lot of reviews prior to ordering and it seemed like most of the boxes were great and samples were bigger than my pinky...Â


 I'm so sorry you aren't happy with your box. Sometimes you do end up with a bad for you box. My first couple of boxes were bad. I tweaked my profile. I've been pretty happy since then. It does seem that that box is a little light for a starter box. I would email them and see what they will do.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Dec 18, 2013)

So...I tried the Sarah Potempa Half Up today and I am completely floored by the fact that I absolutely love it...totally wasn't expecting that. Maybe my hair has just the right combination of thin/thickness for it to be effective?...


----------



## katsiano (Dec 18, 2013)

I just got my box (#53) and I was a little upset that my twistband I received was from the nautical collection. It's the middle of winter, why would I want a ponytail holder with seahorses on it? Also the review product for my box was a completely different collection so I'm not sure what was going on there. Did this happen to anyone else? The rest of my box was okay otherwise.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 18, 2013)

Quick Questions.  I gifted 2 subs to start in December when BB did the 100 point promo.  I already got my BB (it came via UPS Mail innovations).  One of my gift recipents has not got her box.  I live in CA she lives in the midwest.  I then remembered they sent me an email stating they were sending the subs on Dec 10th.  When I checked today I saw they were shipping them Newgisitics.  is that normal?  Will it be like that every month?  Do they ship Newgisitics based on where the box is going? TIA!


----------



## katsiano (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quick Questions.  I gifted 2 subs to start in December when BB did the 100 point promo.  I already got my BB (it came via UPS Mail innovations).  One of my gift recipents has not got her box.  I live in CA she lives in the midwest.  I then remembered they sent me an email stating they were sending the subs on Dec 10th.  When I checked today I saw they were shipping them Newgisitics.  is that normal?  Will it be like that every month?  Do they ship Newgisitics based on where the box is going? TIA!
I ordered a gift sub and had the first box sent to me and it was sent before my normal subscription but I received it after because they sent it Newgisitics. I think they send gift subs via that the first time maybe


----------



## lovepink (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katsiano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered a gift sub and had the first box sent to me and it was sent before my normal subscription but I received it after because they sent it Newgisitics. I think they send gift subs via that the first time maybe
Good to know thanks!  I have never gifted a sub before, so I was not sure if it was "normal" or not.  One of my giftees got hers yesterday the other has a delivery date range of 12/16-12/18 (yeah it's not making those dates!)  I told her to let me know if she doesn't have it by Saturday and I will follow up with BB CS.


----------



## RenoFab (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi ladies, thanks for all the support today. Just wanted to let you all know that if you liked the Chuao chocolates in your Birchbox, or wanted to get them but didn't, they have them at World Market now. They are $4.99 and they typically have 10% or 20% off coupons especially for their loyalty rewards members. I got some for $4.49 each today.


----------



## page5 (Dec 19, 2013)

This is really odd - I received my box yesterday and the Laqa lip pencil was completely extended and jammed into the cap. Did anyone else receive theirs like this? Also, is this the full size lip product or a deluxe sample? I don't think would spend this much on a lip pencil with such a poorly made tube. 

This is my third red lipstick in nine months from BB. Maybe time for a little profile changing


----------



## gemstone (Dec 19, 2013)

> This is really odd - I received my box yesterday and the Laqa lip pencil was completely extended and jammed into the cap. Did anyone else receive theirs like this? Also, is this the full sizeÂ lip product or a deluxe sample? I don't think wouldÂ spend this much on a lip pencil with such aÂ poorly made tube.Â  This is my third red lipstick in nine months from BB. Maybe time for a little profile changing Â


 It's the mini. It's the same size you get if you get the duo, but much smaller than the full size you can buy individually.


----------



## cupcaketara (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi ladies, thanks for all the support today. Just wanted to let you all know that if you liked the Chuao chocolates in your Birchbox, or wanted to get them but didn't, they have them at World Market now. They are $4.99 and they typically have 10% or 20% off coupons especially for their loyalty rewards members. I got some for $4.49 each today.
I found the Honeycomb and Potato Chip at my local Target! Just thought I'd throw that out there as well. They were also $4.99.

@RenoFab I'm so glad you're okay, you'll be in my thoughts as you and your coworkers deal with your loss and the trauma of this terrible event.


----------



## BerryK (Dec 19, 2013)

> So here's my first box. It's certainly not bad, but I've seen plenty of other stuff I'd rather have. I'm excited to give the shampoo a try and the hand cream. Though I wish the hand cream was in a tube.


 My box just came, which is great, my tracking never updated. I have completely changed my mind and I love it. I saw more make up products in other boxes or other hair products I thought I'd like. Well after having this in hand, smelling everything, I'm happy! Still think the hand lotion should come in a tube though.


----------



## natashaia (Dec 19, 2013)

I know this is the December thread but I have to tell tal about how wonderful my customer service experience was. So I placed an order via the app on my sisters account for a philosophy moisturizer and the jouer tinted moisturizer. Well the app was being weird and said my order didn't go through so I tried again twice before it was successful. Then I got 3 order confirmations. I immediately emailed BB and asked them to cancel the second 2 orders. They were really nice and said only the 1st went through. Today I got 3 orders instead of 1. I checked my account and I was only charged once. I emailed them to let them know that I received 2 duplicates and will mail them back. Jenni replied and told me to keep them! How sweet was that? I love BB.


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 19, 2013)

I still haven't gotten my box. I emailed them. It was supposedly sent to the post office on the 15th but the tracking never updated. I really wanted to try what was in that box.


----------



## KittenZ (Dec 19, 2013)

My box has apparently been in my city since Saturday!!


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katsiano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my box (#53) and I was a little upset that *my twistband I received was from the nautical collection. It's the middle of winter, why would I want a ponytail holder with seahorses on it? *Also the review product for my box was a completely different collection so I'm not sure what was going on there. Did this happen to anyone else? The rest of my box was okay otherwise.

Maybe it's their Resort Collection?


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 20, 2013)

Last month I had tried to refer my mom to subscribe to BB but age never recieved the message so I bought her a gift sub for her birthday and Christmas instead. We both recieved a message from BB apologizing about the referral not working and they added 100points to BOTH of our accounts! Neith of us said anything at all about the referral not working. Crazy! But I am itching to spend my points!!! Eek. I only have 200...need strength. Must. Resist.


----------



## jbrookeb (Dec 20, 2013)

I'd like everyone to know.....


----------



## caseybean025 (Dec 20, 2013)

> I'd like everyone to know.....


 Bahahahaha! Thank you!


----------



## grayc (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like box 10 for me.  2 months in a row with tea.  Excited for the Bee lotion and the Dry Shampoo (this is my 5th in a year; but i love em').   Not sure what to think about the Vitvia since i have super sensitive skin...




Finally got my box last night.  I am SO IN LOVE with the Vitivia capsules.. I've only done the night and the day ones and already my skin feels great!!  The BeeKind smells good and goes on smooth; the dry shampoo smells great and I love the tea.  Only thing i didnt like is the Matte BB... just not a fan of matte. Overall; great month!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm waiting on 2 Birchbox orders that shipped on Wednesday the 18th with 2-Day Priority Shipping ... Expected delivery date is Monday the 23rd. Grrr. And they're sitting in Kearny, NJ ... haven't departed the sort facility yet. Hmmm ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 20, 2013)

So I finally made it to my parents house yesterday for winter break, and noticed I had 3 orders from birchbox waiting for me instead of two. It turns out they sent my mom her welcome box for her gift sub twice, they were literally the same exact box. So I took some extras that I wanted out of the second one(namely, the laqa lil lip i've been wanting one of these forever!).


----------



## chelsealady (Dec 20, 2013)

Finally got my box today. I'm happy with everything. I just wish it has not taken 10 days to get here.


----------



## Spazkatt (Dec 21, 2013)

My first box shipped via Newgitics on the 10th, it's taken a journey through 7 states and is currently in Flagstaff as of Thursday...stuff NEVER goes through Flag, it always comes through Phoenix. I was expecting it to be delivered today since Flag is only 2 hours away WTH! Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## feemia (Dec 21, 2013)

How long does it take to get your first box?  December is supposed to be my first box.  I was charged on December 6.  In my account it still says "processing".


----------



## Meeesha (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My first box shipped via Newgitics on the 10th, it's taken a journey through 7 states and is currently in Flagstaff as of Thursday...stuff NEVER goes through Flag, it always comes through Phoenix. I was expecting it to be delivered today since Flag is only 2 hours away WTH!

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2
I feel your pain.  My box has been hanging out in Fishers, IN since the 12th


----------



## Spazkatt (Dec 22, 2013)

Ugh, it bypassed me completely and went to Phoenix today, looks like I will MAYBE get it on Monday. What a silly system! Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## normajean2008 (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How long does it take to get your first box?  December is supposed to be my first box.  I was charged on December 6.  In my account it still says "processing".
Orders for subscriptions always say "processing" because it is an ongoing "order".

If you were charged on the 6th, your box should have shipped out about the 16th (if you're charged after the 1st (which is common for first boxes) the box goes out about ten days later).  It can take up to 10 business days to arrive.  Shipping has been a little slower because of the holidays right now.  You should be getting it soon.  Did you not get a tracking number/a tracking number on your account page?  If no, then email/call/direct message on Facebook them about it, and they should get back to you pretty quick.  January you should be charged on the 1st, and going forward... and your box should update to show what you're getting in your account and ship out by the 10th of the month.


----------



## normajean2008 (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh, it bypassed me completely and went to Phoenix today, looks like I will MAYBE get it on Monday. What a silly system!

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2
That's newgistics for ya!  I wonder why yours was sent that way, they normally ship out via UPS Mail Innovations, and don't take quiiite as long to arrive.  If it is still sitting in Phoenix with Newgistics, I'd say you might get it on Tuesday/Thursday... they still have to transfer it to the post office (which they're not quick about) , then sorting, then delivery.  I hope you get your box soon, and that you get a good variety!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally got my box last night.  I am SO IN LOVE with the Vitivia capsules.. I've only done the night and the day ones and already my skin feels great!!  The BeeKind smells good and goes on smooth; the dry shampoo smells great and I love the tea.  Only thing i didnt like is the Matte BB... just not a fan of matte. Overall; great month! 

I've tried the testers of the Matte BB product in Seph and wasn't impressed. The product had separated, and splooged out a gross liquid instead of a homogeneous product. When I finally dispensed enough to get to the pigment, even the Light shade was way too dark/orange, and looked very thick/unnatural (tho this is probably partially because it had separated). I tried a different tester in a different store, and it had separated as well.


----------



## Spazkatt (Dec 22, 2013)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ugh, it bypassed me completely and went to Phoenix today, looks like I will MAYBE get it on Monday. What a silly system!
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2
> ...


 Thanks for the warning! I can't believe how long shipping is taking, it's WAY worse than ipsy ever is. I usualy get my ipsy bag by the 17th at the very latest! Maybe the holidays are slowing it down? Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh, it bypassed me completely and went to Phoenix today, looks like I will MAYBE get it on Monday. What a silly system!

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2
That's newgistics for ya!  I wonder why yours was sent that way, they normally ship out via UPS Mail Innovations, and don't take quiiite as long to arrive.  If it is still sitting in Phoenix with Newgistics, I'd say you might get it on Tuesday/Thursday... they still have to transfer it to the post office (which they're not quick about) , then sorting, then delivery.  I hope you get your box soon, and that you get a good variety!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks for the warning! I can't believe how long shipping is taking, it's WAY worse than ipsy ever is. I usualy get my ipsy bag by the 17th at the very latest! Maybe the holidays are slowing it down?

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2 
The holidays have the postal service an absolute disaster...2 day priority mail is even taking up to 2 weeks (I speak from experience, bah!)


----------



## mindcaviar (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissJexie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
 I first remember seeing it in stores as a kid in the 80's. It WAS considered a semi-high end, luxury item at least from what I remember. I mostly saw their lotions in small boutiques and stuff. I'm just not a fan of their products more-so because of the scents they offer. the lotions do work really well if you can find a scent you like.
They have a line of unscented products called Vitamin E unscented! https://camillebeckman.com/fragrance/vitamin-e-unscented I have been playing around on the web site after reading y'all's notes about Camille Beckham. It does seem like a very nice line of products. I'd love to try a lotion. 

Who we are _local roots and global appeal_



Camille Beckman has been handcrafting the worldâ€™s finest creams and lotions since 1986. Although we have seen immense growth in the last 27 years, we have remained committed to small business values and are proud to be a thriving woman owned and family operated business located in the small town of Eagle, Idaho.

What we do Why are our creams simply the best? Itâ€™s in the jar! We base our formulas on rich and wholesome ingredients, blending small batches and using hand-crafted, old-fashioned methods that create a difference you can feel. Indeed, our most popular product, Glycerine Hand Therapyâ„¢, has been ranked one of the best selling personal care products on the market and is proven to leave your hands feeling like never before.
 
Where we do it All of our products are made in our 105,000 sq ft state-of-the-art factory, located in the same building as our offices, providing a cohesive link between management and production. In 2004, the Camille Beckman facility was awarded the Better Bricks Award for the Pacific Northwest due to its innovative design and conservation of natural resources. On average, it runs on about 30% of the energy typically used in a similar sized factory; enabled by our â€˜reduce and reuseâ€™ production policies and the use of abundant local resources.


----------



## feemia (Dec 23, 2013)

> Orders for subscriptions always say "processing" because it is an ongoing "order". If you were charged on the 6th, your box should have shipped out about the 16th (if you're charged after the 1st (which is common for first boxes) the box goes out about ten days later).Â  It can take up to 10 business days to arrive.Â  Shipping has been a little slower because of the holidays right now.Â  You should be getting it soon.Â  Did you not get a tracking number/a tracking number on your account page?Â  If no, then email/call/direct message on Facebook them about it, and they should get back to you pretty quick.Â  January you should be charged on the 1st, and going forward... and your box should update to show what you're getting in your account and ship out by the 10th of the month.


 Thanks, I contacted them because there is no tracking number and I haven't received shipping confirmation. This is the response I got: "Your Birchbox can take up to 10 days to process after your initial order, and you will receive an estimated shipping date on your order confirmation. You will receive tracking information as soon as it ships." I tried calling them and got an answering machine. I'm about ready to cancel and I haven't even received my 1st box.


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 23, 2013)

> Thanks, I contacted them because there is no tracking number and I haven't received shipping confirmation. This is the response I got: "Your Birchbox can take up to 10 days to process after your initial order, and you will receive an estimated shipping date on your order confirmation. You will receive tracking information as soon as it ships." I tried calling them and got an answering machine. I'm about ready to cancel and I haven't even received my 1st box.


 My biggest complaint with BB is that the shipping takes so long. I don't think the 1st box usually takes that long tho... I can't remember. I'm sure it's only because of the holidays. Your box should show up soon! I wonder if BB staff are off for holidays already too. I'd give it till the 2nd.


----------



## normajean2008 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My biggest complaint with BB is that the shipping takes so long. I don't think the 1st box usually takes that long tho... I can't remember. I'm sure it's only because of the holidays. Your box should show up soon! I wonder if BB staff are off for holidays already too. I'd give it till the 2nd.

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks, I contacted them because there is no tracking number and I haven't received shipping confirmation.

This is the response I got:

"Your Birchbox can take up to 10 days to process after your initial order, and you will receive an estimated shipping date on your order confirmation. You will receive tracking information as soon as it ships."

I tried calling them and got an answering machine.

I'm about ready to cancel and I haven't even received my 1st box.

It is irritating, especially since it is the first box, but I agree it is probably because the holidays.  Everything is backed up and taking longer.  I've also received better customer support from BB than what you were told-you must have gotten one of the "lesser" agents replying.  Things aren't usually this bad on a regular basis though.

Does your online account show your box contents?  (when you log in, the "box" tab across the top, choose women's box)  I'd raise a stink at this point if it hasn't shipped and you were charged on the 6th.  I'd demand points instead of the box, since it is so late and January's box is about to charge/ship soon. But I'm short fused on this type of stuff, I don't have tolerance for run arounds, lol.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Dec 23, 2013)

For those who were lusting over the Happy Socks from birchbox - my TJ Maxx had them at $6/pair or $20 for a box of 4.


----------



## Spazkatt (Dec 23, 2013)

Well my first box finally arrived. I LOVE the ChapStick, the detangler smells amazing and same with the perfume sample. I can't wait to try the chocolate, I ate far too much holiday junk today, so it will have to wait for another day. The nail polish color was so-so on me and while I like the feel and smell of the lotion it's just sooo tiny to be able to use it for any period of time to tell how well it works.


----------



## KayEss (Dec 24, 2013)

> Well my first box finally arrived. I LOVE the ChapStick, the detangler smells amazing and same with the perfume sample. I can't wait to try the chocolate, I ate far too much holiday junk today, so it will have to wait for another day. The nail polish color was so-so on me and while I like the feel and smell of the lotion it's just sooo tiny to be able to use it for any period of time to tell how well it works.


 I actually got quite a few uses out of the Embryolisse since my face doesn't require a lot of moisturizer. A little goes a long way, so I hope you're pleasantly surprised and that it lasts longer than you expect! I love that flavor of Chuao too...probably my favorite from them! Beauty Protector is a Birchbox exclusive, and tons of people swear by it. That is a really nice, well-rounded box. Six items, too! Score!


----------



## feemia (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

Â 

It is irritating, especially since it is the first box, but I agree it is probably because the holidays.Â  Everything is backed up and taking longer.Â  I've also received better customer support from BB than what you were told-you must have gotten one of the "lesser" agents replying.Â  Things aren't usually this bad on a regular basis though.

Does your online account show your box contents?Â  (when you log in, the "box" tab across the top, choose women's box)Â  I'd raise a stink at this point if it hasn't shipped and you were charged on the 6th.Â  I'd demand points instead of the box, since it is so late and January's box is about to charge/ship soon.Â But I'm short fused on this type of stuff, I don't have tolerance for run arounds, lol.


No, when I click on women's box it doesn't show my box contents. Instead there is the following message "Your box is shipping soon! I replied to the original email and pointed out that the 10 days processing time that they mentioned has already passed and that I would like to receive my December box before I am charged for January because I am not certain that I even want another box from them. If I don't get a satisfactory answer, I'll wait a few days to try to call them again. I imagine they're swamped right now with calls from people panicking because their Christmas orders haven't arrived yet.


----------



## feemia (Dec 24, 2013)

Got an answer already! It must have been the mild threat to cancel. She said that I should receive my December box soon. Since it hasn't shipped yet, I don't know how that's going to happen, but whatever. She's also going to give me the January box for free. I'll have to check my credit card statement and make sure that's true. So I guess I'll be a customer at least through January.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm actually a little disappointed with my box this month....I'm just....eh...meh....hmmm.....iono.....LOL





I do actually love the Nuxe Body Fondant Firming Cream, although, blegh, foils.




I do appreciate they're large, but if I'm going to receive THAT much product, I'd rather it be in a jar or bottle, than two large foils. The hairspray, I won't use, just because I don't like non-aerosol hairsprays, it makes my hair too wet. It will go to good use at my dance studio though, they're perfect for slicking back hair into a performance bun! The Truffle Serum is interesting, but I haven't noticed any changes after almost 2 weeks of daily use. Typically serums don't provide a LOT of change but I'd like to see a little something. The lipgloss is another OK item for me but not amazing. It's in a color I have WAY too much of and I usually don't use lip glosses....then there's the hair tie...of which I have a gazillion of...and I'm not a fan of purple.....alas LOL....but it looks simply STUNNING on Miss Reindeer:





Ain't she snazzy?



It's like a fancy winter scarf LOL I may let her keep it


----------



## feemia (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is really odd - I received my box yesterday and the Laqa lip pencil was completely extended and jammed into the cap. Did anyone else receive theirs like this? Also, is this the full size lip product or a deluxe sample? I don't think would spend this much on a lip pencil with such a poorly made tube. 

This is my third red lipstick in nine months from BB. Maybe time for a little profile changing  

I just got my box today with the Laqa pencil and mine is the same way.  I'm wondering if it's supposed to be shrink wrapped, because mine isn't.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 24, 2013)

My friend got a gift sub for her mom and the laqa arrived the same way, my mom's in her gift sub didn't though.


----------



## gemstone (Dec 24, 2013)

> I just got my box today with the Laqa pencil and mine is the same way. Â I'm wondering if it's supposed to be shrink wrapped, because mine isn't.


 They don't come shrink wrapped. I bought the duo several months ago and they were not wrapped.


----------



## JillianOwens (Dec 26, 2013)

Me too!  This would be the best!


----------



## cherienova (Dec 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm actually a little disappointed with my box this month....I'm just....eh...meh....hmmm.....iono.....LOL





I do actually love the Nuxe Body Fondant Firming Cream, although, blegh, foils.



I do appreciate they're large, but if I'm going to receive THAT much product, I'd rather it be in a jar or bottle, than two large foils. The hairspray, I won't use, just because I don't like non-aerosol hairsprays, it makes my hair too wet. It will go to good use at my dance studio though, they're perfect for slicking back hair into a performance bun! The Truffle Serum is interesting, but I haven't noticed any changes after almost 2 weeks of daily use. Typically serums don't provide a LOT of change but I'd like to see a little something. The lipgloss is another OK item for me but not amazing. It's in a color I have WAY too much of and I usually don't use lip glosses....then there's the hair tie...of which I have a gazillion of...and I'm not a fan of purple.....alas LOL....but it looks simply STUNNING on Miss Reindeer:





Ain't she snazzy?



It's like a fancy winter scarf LOL I may let her keep it






Too cute! She looks darling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the same box, didn't notice much of a change from the truffle serum either...the smell is a little odd too. It did make my skin soft though.


----------



## meganbernadette (Dec 26, 2013)

Weird question ... I gifted my mom a 3 month subscription and her welcome box shipped on December 9th and came in on December 12th, but today she told me that she received another box, and I looked at her account and saw she received box 71.... what? I'm so confused... she shouldn't have received 2 boxes in one month, right?

Her welcome box included an eyeko liner, chocolate, a perfume, and something else that she doesn't remember, but she never got to review those products because her second box came in 10 days later! This is really confusing... also, she filled out her profile and box 71 definitely doesn't reflect her profile.

Do you think it was a mistake? How can I tell how many months are left on her gift subscription?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cherienova* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Too cute! She looks darling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the same box, didn't notice much of a change from the truffle serum either...the smell is a little odd too. It did make my skin soft though. 

Yeah! It did smell interesting, didn't it? I guess that's the....erm....truffle scent? I need to look up the ingredients and see what's possibly causing it to smell that way LOL .....

It appears to have an Irish moss extract, horsetail extract (plant, not really horsetail LOL), hydrolized hibiscus extract, TUBER MELANOSPORUM EXTRACT (the truffle), a climbing rose extract, and parfum but it doesn't say what. I'm guessing that these particular ingredients give it that slightly earthy scent that I'm detecting. It's not too bad, though, I've tried worse!



It hasn't changed the softness of my skin yet, but then again, my weather keeps changing so it could just be a funky time to try out a product that could soften skin without it being a heavy cream. I'm going to keep using it though!


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For those who were lusting over the Happy Socks from birchbox - my TJ Maxx had them at $6/pair or $20 for a box of 4.
I saw the Echo Design mSoft Touch gloves at Nordstrom Rack. I don't recall the price, but substantially discounted.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah! It did smell interesting, didn't it? I guess that's the....erm....truffle scent? I need to look up the ingredients and see what's possibly causing it to smell that way LOL .....

It appears to have an Irish moss extract, horsetail extract (plant, not really horsetail LOL), hydrolized hibiscus extract, TUBER MELANOSPORUM EXTRACT (the truffle), a climbing rose extract, and parfum but it doesn't say what. I'm guessing that these particular ingredients give it that slightly earthy scent that I'm detecting. It's not too bad, though, I've tried worse!



It hasn't changed the softness of my skin yet, but then again, my weather keeps changing so it could just be a funky time to try out a product that could soften skin without it being a heavy cream. I'm going to keep using it though!

Irish Moss is an algae so it can have a fishy-ish smell, or a seaweed like smell.. it's used in beer brewing to clarify beers!  Never knew it was also a face ingredient.. so that might be what's making it smell funky!  Yay for weird knowledge!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 27, 2013)

> Irish Moss is an algae so it can have a fishy-ish smell, or a seaweed like smell.. it's used in beer brewing to clarify beers! Â Never knew it was also a face ingredient.. so that might be what's making it smell funky! Â Yay for weird knowledge!


 I haven't smelled it yet, but if there's an earthy smell, I would lean towards chalking that up to the truffle. Those usually smell/taste like roots and dirt to me.


----------



## elizabethrose (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I haven't smelled it yet, but if there's an earthy smell, I would lean towards chalking that up to the truffle. Those usually smell/taste like roots and dirt to me.

Ah that's a good bet- I didn't get the oil but I thought it was interesting that Irish Moss was on the list for a truffle oil.  I have some Irish Moss at home, but I don't tend to actually smell it when I use it.. maybe tonight's a good night to open that up and see what it smells like..


----------



## Spazkatt (Dec 28, 2013)

Well, I finally got around to trying the Beauty Protector detangler, and I am in love with it. It makes my hair soft and manageable, it's not sticky, doesn't weigh my hair down and smells fantastic, too bad it's almost $22 for the full-size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TippyAG (Dec 28, 2013)

> Well, I finally got around to trying the Beauty Protector detangler, and I am in love with it. It makes my hair soft and manageable, it's not sticky, doesn't weigh my hair down and smells fantastic, too bad it's almost $22 for the full-size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk HD


 I felt the same way!! I wasn't a fan of the shampoo and conditioner, but I did love the smell. Would be happy to purchase this... If it were less expensive.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 28, 2013)

> > Well, I finally got around to trying the Beauty Protector detangler, and I am in love with it. It makes my hair soft and manageable, it's not sticky, doesn't weigh my hair down and smells fantastic, too bad it's almost $22 for the full-size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk HD
> 
> 
> I felt the same way!! I wasn't a fan of the shampoo and conditioner, but I did love the smell. Would be happy to purchase this... If it were less expensive.


 It's a good thing we get points to spend!


----------



## Spazkatt (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's a good thing we get points to spend!
I hope it's still in stock next month, I don't have enough points right now, amazing how $22 is too much, but $12 doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## easybreezy (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope it's still in stock next month, I don't have enough points right now, amazing how $22 is too much, but $12 doesn't seem too bad.
I am sure it will be in stock next month, but if you can't wait you could try to use one of the anniversary discount codes (3months20, sweet16, etc) for some percentage off.  I recently used a discount and points to buy the BP trio set because it was already such a good deal!  I like the spray and the conditioner, but the shampoo is not my favorite.  I feel like the spray will last forever!


----------



## audiophilekate (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope it's still in stock next month, I don't have enough points right now, amazing how $22 is too much, but $12 doesn't seem too bad.
I am sure it will be in stock next month, but if you can't wait you could try to use one of the anniversary discount codes (3months20, sweet16, etc) for some percentage off.  I recently used a discount and points to buy the BP trio set because it was already such a good deal!  I like the spray and the conditioner, but the shampoo is not my favorite.  I feel like the spray will last forever!

You could always use *mobile20*, if you haven't used it yet, since the anniversary codes would have to coincide with how long you've been a Birchbox subscriber and whether or not you've already used the code.


----------



## pinkpeonies (Dec 29, 2013)

I get a lot  more mileage out of the Beauty Protector spray by spraying it in my palm, then running through my hair (versus spraying directly into hair, where half of it ends up on the bathroom floor). 

And FWIW, the bottle is pretty big! Ounce for ounce, not too bad compared to some other products. I was an It's a 10 user for years, but it's spendy. I like Beauty Protector almost as much, but it's half the price  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spazkatt (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkpeonies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I get a lot  more mileage out of the Beauty Protector spray by spraying it in my palm, then running through my hair (versus spraying directly into hair, where half of it ends up on the bathroom floor). 

And FWIW, the bottle is pretty big! Ounce for ounce, not too bad compared to some other products. I was an It's a 10 user for years, but it's spendy. I like Beauty Protector almost as much, but it's half the price  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I've noticed a very slippery spot on the floor where I sprayed it on my hair, so thanks for the tip! I ended up ordering it using the code FIRST20OFF, it required a minimum order of $35 so I added the sparkle and shine cracker and L.A. Fresh antiperspirant wipes.


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've noticed a very slippery spot on the floor where I sprayed it on my hair, so thanks for the tip! I ended up ordering it using the code FIRST20OFF, it required a minimum order of $35 so I added the sparkle and shine cracker and L.A. Fresh antiperspirant wipes.
The slippery spot on our bedroom floor is from my leave in conditioner!  It's funny because it took me a minute to figure out why that spot was so slippery and not anywhere else.


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey ladies, I'm new to make up and I have kind of a dumb question. I got what appears to be a full sized Mally lip magnifier pencil in my box. My question... There is not much content visible, and though the bottom looks like it would twist more product up it doesn't. So, am I supposed to actually sharpen this pencil when it runs low? It seems to be made of plastic, how would I sharpen it?


----------



## meaganola (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *northwest22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey ladies, I'm new to make up and I have kind of a dumb question. I got what appears to be a full sized Mally lip magnifier pencil in my box. My question... There is not much content visible, and though the bottom looks like it would twist more product up it doesn't. So, am I supposed to actually sharpen this pencil when it runs low? It seems to be made of plastic, how would I sharpen it?
Yup, you sharpen it. Just get a makeup pencil sharpener (are you in Fred Meyer land?  Essence makes a good one that I believe is under two bucks, and as an added bonus, it has a cover, so shavings and bits of pencil color don't smear all over the place.  Actually, get two of them.  One will be for eye pencils, and one will be for lip pencils.  Do not use your lip pencil sharpener for your eye pencils!  That's a *fantastic* way to give yourself an eye infection) and use it like a regular pencil sharpener.  It's made out of plastic, but it's a soft plastic that sharpens with no problem.  I think just about all of my non-automatic makeup (eye *and* lip) pencils are plastic.


----------



## northwest22 (Jan 4, 2014)

> Yup, you sharpen it. Just get a makeup pencil sharpener (are you in Fred Meyer land? Â Essence makes a good one that I believe isÂ under two bucks, and as an added bonus, it has a cover, so shavings and bits of pencil color don't smear all over the place. Â Actually, get two of them. Â One will be for eye pencils, and one will be for lip pencils. Â Do not use your lip pencil sharpener for your eye pencils! Â That's a *fantastic* way to give yourself an eye infection) and use it like a regular pencil sharpener. Â It's made out of plastic, but it's a soft plastic that sharpens with no problem. Â I think just about all of my non-automatic makeup (eye *and* lip) pencils are plastic. Â


 Thank you!


----------

